#lubuntu 2011-04-04
<bonny> is there anything liek hypercam for lubuntu
<bonny> like*
<szczur> never heard of kazam before
<bonny> i hadnt either until now
<bonny> u know of anything else than those two something similar to fraps
<MrChrisDruif> szczur: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/kazam-0-1-available-the-screencasting-bar-on-linux-just-got-raised/
<szczur> MrChrisDruif, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome szczur
<Danielcg25_iPod> what
<Danielcg25_iPod> Semitones:
<uofm49426> how do i get flash on this chromium
<rxKaffee> is user switching (like if screen saver locks) available with lxde and lxdm?
<bioterror> no
<rxKaffee> I'm reading that it depends heavily on the login manager
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> with GDM that works
<rxKaffee> ah I see
<rxKaffee> is it only possible with GDM? how about slim/qingy?
<bioterror> I dunno, Im using LXDM ;)
<rxKaffee> does lxdm support home-dir encryption?
<bioterror> rxKaffee, should support
<UndiFineD> bioterror, is there full disk encryption too ?
<UndiFineD> except for /boot perhaps
<bioterror> i dont encrypt anymore
<bioterror> data is too precious for me
<bioterror> arch users uses LUKS
<rxKaffee> UndiFineD: full-disk( aka dm-crypt) encryption will not be related to the login manager or the display manager
<UndiFineD> ah yes
<bioterror> r11
<UBuxuBU> good morning technicians...
<MrChrisDruif> Hai UBuxuBU
<UBuxuBU> hows it goin
<MrChrisDruif> Good UBuxuBU
<aris> Not so bad here either. And how are you?
<UBuxuBU> hows alpha 3 comiong along
<UBuxuBU> im runnin it on a vm....no sound though hehe
<UBuxuBU> but 1010 is nice
<MrChrisDruif> UBuxuBU: Beta1 is out ;)
<MrChrisDruif> UBuxuBU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<UBuxuBU> wow that was fast
<UBuxuBU> ive only has alpha 3 for a couple a weeks
<UBuxuBU> will it update to beta?
<MrChrisDruif> 11.04 will be released in 24 days ;)
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know, just try it UBuxuBU
<UBuxuBU> can ikeep the original install
<MrChrisDruif> I updated the wiki to beta1
<UBuxuBU> ok
<UBuxuBU> i hope i get sound
<UBuxuBU> eventually
<MrChrisDruif> Don't we all? ;)
<UBuxuBU> these are the newest intel hardware here
<UBuxuBU> im runnin it on an i7 loaded
<MrChrisDruif> Running 64 bit?
<UBuxuBU> well not the vm
<UBuxuBU> cos lubuntu is 32 only
<UBuxuBU> but w7 yes
<UBuxuBU> cos i have 32 bit xp inside a 4 bit computer
<UBuxuBU> in the vm
<UBuxuBU> no sound is enough to drive a man insane!
<MrChrisDruif> UBuxuBU: Lubuntu isn't 32 bit only ;)
<hyperair> think about all those poor people with hearing deficiencies then
<MrChrisDruif> See the same link I just send ya...it also redirects to 64 bit installation instructions
<UBuxuBU> when did they get 64 bit
<MrChrisDruif> No native iso UBuxuBU
<MrChrisDruif> Not yet anyway
 * UBuxuBU is confused
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, if you want to keep up to date, sign up for the mailing list
<UBuxuBU> im on it
<UBuxuBU> well i submitted to it
<UBuxuBU> when i tested alpha
<UBuxuBU> fadst...
<UBuxuBU> fast i mean
<UBuxuBU> runs fast
<MrChrisDruif> UBuxuBU: gilir is looking into creating ISO for 64 bit installation
<UBuxuBU> Qool
<MrChrisDruif> But when you use the mini-ISO you can install 64 bit version of Lubuntu
<UBuxuBU> hmmm
<MrChrisDruif> Just add the lubuntu-desktop ppa and install
<UBuxuBU> not awareof that
<UBuxuBU> i need to keep it simple
<UBuxuBU> like simple
<MrChrisDruif> UBuxuBU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<UBuxuBU> nice and easy
<UBuxuBU> 32 bit
<UBuxuBU> 64 bit
<UBuxuBU> real simple
<MrChrisDruif> It is, but there isn't an ISO for 64 bit ;)
<UBuxuBU> nuff said
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'm off...enjoy Lubuntu y'all :D
<UBuxuBU> ok man
<MrChrisDruif> Yet UBuxuBU
<MrChrisDruif> There isn't one YET
<UBuxuBU> kk
<UBuxuBU> i need iso's
<UBuxuBU> i love iso's
<UBuxuBU> gimmie some isowe put a man on the moon in 1960
<UBuxuBU> we can do this
<UBuxuBU> oops typo
<UBuxuBU> ill wait for the 64 bit
<MrChrisDruif> Download the torrent so you can share ;)
<UBuxuBU> so if i torrent it i can get 64 bit?
<aris> Is there a way to download drivers on my desktop pc and transfer them with a usb to my laptop?
<Ketobi> hi all, when i close the lid of my netbook it goes to standby, i am looking for a setting to prevent that (it should do nothing when i close the netbook) can someone tell me where to find it or how to disable it using the terminal
<UBuxuBU> its under power mgmnt
<UBuxuBU> i think
<UBuxuBU> im not in buntu atm
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> there it is
<UBuxuBU> good
<bioterror> remove power cord to get that icon
<Ketobi> thank you very much :)
<Ketobi> i was searching for the icon... removing the power cord did the trick ^^
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> make it visible all the time ;)
<Ketobi> i did, that should be default
<aris> Anyone to help me? Firmware missing (driver) for a wireless laptop card.
<bioterror> and the chipset is
<aris> It's a Linksys WPC54GS
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWPC54GS-UK
<aris> lspci listed this as a BCM4306 compared to BCM4318 that is listed on the webpage (it's a close match). Can i put the file on a usb and transfer it to my laptop?
<bioterror> aris, or you can use ethernet connection!
<bioterror> good old cable
<bioterror> twisted pair cable with RJ45 connector
<aris> I found a manual method (in those pages), but when i :  sudo b43-fwcutter,  command not found. I will use ethernet, it worked yesterday and downloaded drivers for that card on the same pc. I reinstalled Lubuntu today becuase i had to.
<bioterror> sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<bioterror> notice that
<aris> i still need a connection for that. right?
<bioterror> you need connection for : sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Lantizia> Any preview of Lubuntu 11.04 at all?
<bioterror> I think that beta was available too
<bioterror> Torrent: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-natty-beta1.iso.torrent
<bioterror> Download: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-natty-beta1.iso
<bioterror> Lantizia, I suggest to join lubuntu-desktop mailinglist
<Lantizia> Ah cool - on Ubuntu 11.04 now... it's err buggy lol - but mainly it's just the unity/gnome parts
<Lantizia> I'm also considering squeeze instead
<aris> bioterror >  everything is ok now. I used ethernet and wireless is working now. Thanks.
<Lantizia> bioterror, I presume lxde now uses indicators (so can use network-manager, bluetooth, status changes, mail notifications etc)... and also uses freedesktop.org menus (edit with alacarte for example)... these days?
<Lostmonk> shalom!
<craigbass1976> I've asked this before, but forgot the answer.  I have a window and the title bar is hidden behind the top panel.  I want to move this window, otherwise I'd just close it.  How do I do that?
<aris> Has anyone tried a tv connection and worked?
<bioterror> Lantizia, i dunno about status changes
<bioterror> but notifications should be
<bioterror> i havent used natty for a while
<bioterror> as it didnt have sun-java6
<Lantizia> bioterror, what does java have to do with it?
<Lantizia> all I'm on about is the gnome applet "Indicator Applet Complete" gives you access to... network manager, bluetooth, volume control, mail/broadcast/chat notifications, date/time, status and log/poweroff
<Lantizia> so i'm just curious how much of that is implemented on lxde
<aris> How do i run a Windows file?
<craigbass1976> aris, an exe?
<aris> Yes, i have heard of WINE.
<craigbass1976> aris, that'd be the way to do it, but I'm very unfamiliar with WINE.  I stopped using it when it looked like IE6 was finally dying.
<Lostmonk> is there any way to turn an ubuntu install into an lubuntu install?
<aris> Does anyone know the difference between Synaptic Package Manager and Ubuntu Software Center? Is there a need to install USC in Lubuntu?
<aris> Something worth mentioning. I installed Lubuntu two days ago and again today. Two days ago Update Manager downloaded 100MB updates. Today it downloads 166MB.
<craigbass1976> aris, there must have been a few more.  My experience has been that the software center is easier to use if I don't quite know what I'm looking for; I can browse by category.  However, I can just go to the ubuntu site and search there for stuff, then install it in synaptic or command line after
<aris> craigbass1976 > i'm new to linux (do not much of command), even though i've just downloaded firewall from terminal. Packages are hard to reckognize for a beginner.
<craigbass1976> aris, if you're not running much for servers, I don't think you really need a firewall.
<craigbass1976> by servers I mean ssh, apache, mysql, etc
<aris> No, not at all. I'm just a home user, having a ten year old desktop (and an old laptop that was given to me from my brother a week ago).
<aris> I have Ubuntu 10.10 (since two weeks ago) on my desktop and Lubuntu on the laptop.
<abahkaiyisah> good evening all
<bobo123> hi
<bobo123> I downloaded lubuntu-10.04.iso and while looking what was in the iso-file I noticed a file md5sum.txt that I couldn't resist checking...
<bobo123> ...the problem is that it for one file says that the checksum is wrong? "./isolinux/boot.cat   ERR"
<bobo123> so now I wonder, is the checksum for the boot.cat supposed to be different from what the file is?
<bobo123> when searching on google I see that someone else have asked, but I didn't see any real answer that the md5sum-error for boot.cat is ok or not
<ArisVer> bobo123 > i do not know how to md5, but why don't you download version 10.10?
<bobo123> ArisVer:  I prefer a longtime-version
<bobo123> I guess it is harder to make a correct md5-checksum for the boot.cat when the the iso was made or something. What is the boot.cat used for by the way?
<bobo123> my own isolinux/boot.cat have the md5-checksum fb491c2b033ec7138f5cf896a3c6f611
<ArisVer> bobo123 > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ArisVer> I think it verifies whether the file you downloaded is correct
<ArisVer> Lubuntu 10.04 is not a LTS version
<Gulfstream> ArisVer: it isn't?
<ArisVer> That was from http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1004-now-available-download
<Gulfstream> and I found the same thing at another source
<ArisVer> The article is from last year 05/02/2010
<Gulfstream> so it reaches EOL this month?
<bioterror> no
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> it will be maintened for 3 more years or something
<bioterror> hi leszek
<bioterror> as 10.04 is last ubuntu to support i586
<ArisVer> I wish i could have a PSU for an old Cel300 to check it.
<bioterror> world is full of old atx cases
<ArisVer> I'd rather spend the money on a new graphics card.
<bioterror> you dont have to pay for trash?
<ArisVer> No.
<ArisVer> It's called recycling.
<ArisVer> What's the difference between LTS and the other versions?
<bioterror> !lots
<bioterror> !lts
<ubot5> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/long-term-support
<bioterror> as it says: lts is more targetted for the business use
<ArisVer> Yes, but i think a yearly update wouldn't hurt me. It just takes a week to adjust a new os.
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<bioterror> every 6months
<ArisVer> The way i see it, is that i'll be running Lubuntu on my desktop after ten years (IF it's possible), on which i'm running Ubuntu now.
<Joshd1910> lubuntu is awsome
<ArisVer> If they could only install a second bar on top
<bioterror> you can
<bioterror> no problem
<ArisVer> I did, but looks very different from Ubuntu
<ArisVer> And very different monitors as well.
<ArisVer> How can i put application buttons on it? I did not find that.
<Joshd1910> what is the most used library for programing the gui for games and apps?
<ArisVer> Hi ericy
<ericy> ArisVer:  Hello.
<Brunoirs> hey
<Joshd1910> sup
<Brunoirs> how can i stream divx movies from internet?
<Brunoirs> not much :P
<Joshd1910> ps3
<MrChrisDruif> Nothing much, you?
<Brunoirs> ps3?
<Joshd1910> computer
<bioterror> Brunoirs, buy windows and voddler
<Brunoirs> i have windows :D
<bioterror> or iTunes or or or or
<Joshd1910> u need divx codec
<Brunoirs> but how can i via lubuntu?
<Brunoirs> orr just .avi?
<leszek> Brunoirs: you need a plugin
<Brunoirs> for mozilla?
<Brunoirs> tthink i got it
<leszek> there is a gecko-mediaplayer package that you can try to install
<Joshd1910> just install vlc its the best
<Joshd1910> plays all formats ive tried
<Brunoirs> have vlc
<Brunoirs> doesnt works
<leszek> I personally prefer the mplayerplugin alias mozilla-mplayer. But that is only available in older ubuntu repos, so you need to download it yourself
<leszek> Joshd1910: I think is refering to the browser plugin not playing local files
<Brunoirs> mplayer pluggi
<Brunoirs> mplayer plugin doesnt work too
<Joshd1910> what browser do you have
<leszek> Brunoirs: it works pretty fine here. Make sure to set video and audio output in the plugin. If its not set the plugin keeps buffering
<Brunoirs> mmozilla and chrome
<Brunoirs> k
<Joshd1910> go to divx.com
<leszek> oO
<Brunoirs> only windows xD
<Brunoirs> ive seen i doesnt have this plguin
<Brunoirs> i can it get it?
<Joshd1910> what?
<Brunoirs> mplayerplugin
<Joshd1910> leszek: it mplayer for linux only
<Brunoirs> mplayer i have
<Brunoirs> but doesnt work when i copy url in it
<Joshd1910> i think it should work similar to youtube
<Brunoirs> but youtube is flash and/or html5?
<Brunoirs> i wanna play .avi and divx ?
<Joshd1910> where did you download it cuzi wanna try
<Brunoirs> mplayer?
<Joshd1910> yea
<Brunoirs> Synaptic package manager
<Joshd1910> in windows?
<leszek> Brunoirs: Windows support here !?
<Brunoirs> no lubuntu
<Joshd1910> you said you have windows. but you have lubuntu
<Brunoirs> yes i have windows too :D but wannt to stream about lubuntu
<leszek> Brunoirs: as I said install mozilla-mplayer
<Brunoirs> how?
<Brunoirs> downloaded it but he wont install
<Joshd1910> use synaptic and search for what leszek said
<Joshd1910> then check box and click install
<Joshd1910> or apply
<leszek> Joshd1910: its not in the current repos
<leszek> you need to search it and grab the deb file from an older ubuntu repo
<leszek> packages.ubuntu.com will help you to find it
<leszek> then just install it with gdebi-gtk
<Brunoirs> cant find it
<Brunoirs> ah
<Brunoirs> have the deb file
<Brunoirs> downloaded
<Brunoirs> but he cant install it
<Joshd1910> hold on im bootin lububntu
<Brunoirs> kk
<Brunoirs> he said i need mozilla but i already have it
<leszek> Brunoirs: "can't install it" isn't an error message which is helpful
<Brunoirs> sry
<leszek> Brunoirs: try to install it from the terminal and post the output please
<Brunoirs> ok
<Brunoirs> he says package mozilla doesnt installed
<Brunoirs> but it is
<leszek> I don't get the error message, can't you post the exact message please
<Brunoirs> its on german
<Brunoirs> but wait
<leszek> Brunoirs: ich kann auch deutsch
<Brunoirs> oh
<Brunoirs> super
<leszek> vielleicht verstehen wir uns dann besser ;) Lass mich raten du willst kino.to anschauen oder ?
<Brunoirs> abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern konfigurieren von mplayer-plugin
<Brunoirs> NEEIIIN
<Brunoirs> xD
<Brunoirs> Ich will sicherheitskopien anschaun
<Brunoirs> die ichh hochgeladen hab
<Brunoirs> aber ja du  hast recht :P
<leszek> :)
<Brunoirs> dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von mplayerplug-in:
<Brunoirs>  mplayerplug-in hängt ab von mozilla (>= 2:1.0.0-0)
<Brunoirs> Da
<leszek> welche abhängigkeitsprobleme, also welches paket will er haben ?
<leszek> hmm...
<Brunoirs> Paket Mozilla
<Brunoirs> steht da noch
<leszek> ich glaub du installierst das falsche paket
<Brunoirs> Wieso? oO
<leszek> du brauchst das hier: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/mozilla-mplayer
<Brunoirs> Welches ist denn sonst richtig?
<Brunoirs> ich probiers mal
<leszek> weil mplayerplugin ist kein richtiges paket sondern nen metapaket, dass von mozilla-mplayer abhängt
<Brunoirs> Fehler
<Brunoirs> dpkg-deb: Unterprozess einfügen mit Signal (Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)) getötet
<Brunoirs> habs  mal von ner andern seite
<Brunoirs> jetzt  kommt#
<Brunoirs> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /tmp/fileCVRcGa.deb (--install):
<Brunoirs>  Kann auf das Archiv nicht zugreifen: Keine Berechtigung
<Brunoirs> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<Brunoirs>  /tmp/fileCVRcGa.deb
<Brunoirs> ah
<Brunoirs> sieht aus als haetts jetzt geklappt
<leszek> :)
<Brunoirs> mal schaun
<Brunoirs> Da steht nur di ganze zeit buffern und getting playlist oO
<Brunoirs> immer abwechselnd
<Gulfstream> with the new beta, how can I create launchers?
<Brunoirs> Muss ich erst warten bis der den komplett geladen hat?
<leszek> Brunoirs: wie gesagt rechtsklick und in die eigenschaften und dort videoausgabe auf xv und audioausgabe auf alsa stellen, sonst buffered der andauernd nur
<leszek> so ich muss jetzt mal weg cu
<Brunoirs> ok
<Brunoirs> danke
<leszek> cu @ all
<Brunoirs> cye
<Brunoirs> cya
<fitus> hello everyone
<fitus> I just installed lubuntu 10.10 but grub does not pick up my other Oses, how can i fix that
<Unit193> fitus: If I remember correctly: sudo grub-mkconfig
<Unit193> !grub2
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fitus> doing , sudo update-grub , only shows lubuntu and nothing else
<Gulfstream> fitus, are you sure the other OSes are installed?
<fitus> yes
<fitus> I have 2 hard drives
<fitus> I have fedora debian and xp on one and lubuntu on a new hardrive
<Unit193> fitus: Did you run mkconfig? also, can you mount the drives?
<fitus> they are mounted
<fitus> ok I found out why, they show mounted but they are disconnected
<fitus> be back
<Joshd1910> is gtk good for games?
<GaryD> so...i have successfully upgraded lubuntu 10.10 with the lxde ppa and lubuntu ppa. however, lxdm, gpicview, and mplayer will not upgrade due to libgtk2 and libjpeg62 not being able to upgrade high enough. can i get the latest versions from somewhere?
<GaryD> by the way, everything works perfectly.
<GaryD> Is there a wy to upgrade to 11.04 without upgrading xorg?
#lubuntu 2011-04-05
<uofm49426> how do i add windows xp to the grub 2 in lubuntu it didnt put it in buy default
<szczur> uofm49426, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#Windows%20partition%20does%20not%20show%20up%20in%20GRUB
<uofm49426> install os-prober. then sudo update grub
<szczur> yup
<UBuxuBU> good morning lubuntu engineers.
 * Unit193 is just a random user
<Unit193> But hello UBuxuBU!
 * UBuxuBU nods to use...
<UBuxuBU> its  ok man
<jayant> hi all
<jayant> I want to add kalarm to start during startup. On the application's settings the start at login button is checked. But it doesn't start when i boot my system. Can somebody help me with that please.
<kbhat> hello All
<kbhat> I'm testing Lubuntu 11.04 beta1
<kbhat> I see no icons for nm-applet and my dropbox client in the notification area
<MrChrisDruif> nm-applet?
<bioterror> network manager
<MrChrisDruif> Network?
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...that's a known bug
<kbhat> yes, network
<MrChrisDruif> (We might need to put it on the wiki/mailing-list)
<MrChrisDruif> And dropbox I'm not sure
<MrChrisDruif> Have you got indicators installed/added to the panel?
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not sure why Lubuntu doesn't use them by default...was told to me yesterday, but I forgot
<MrChrisDruif> (I'll check my logs)
<kbhat> if its a known bug then I'm fine... was just asking
<kbhat> I'm not sure how I need to check "indicators installed/added to the panel"
<kbhat> forgot to mention that my "Volume control" and XChat icons appear fine
<kbhat> and also the wx python demo app icon appears just fine
<kbhat> if the existing bug requires additional info, please let me know... if its already been nailed down, then ignore my question... I can easily wait for the next build
 * MrChrisDruif looking
<MrChrisDruif> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+bug/741385 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+bug/746495 <= for the network icon
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741385 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu Natty) "icons in notification area are broken" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 746495 in libappindicator "broken fallback icons in standard notification-area" [High,Confirmed]
<MrChrisDruif> kbhat: (01:07:05 AM) gilir: the implementation of indicators is not good enough for now in Lubuntu <= reason why they aren't turned on by default in Lubuntu
<kbhat> thanks guys, both these bugs have the info I've given, so nothing new that I see!
<MrChrisDruif> kbhat: You could mark that your affected
<kbhat> thanks MrChrisDruif, I marked I'm affected
<kbhat> one more thing, how do I check memory leaks
<kbhat> cos I can't believe I'm using 1.8 GB of my memory
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know
<MrChrisDruif> What are you running?
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't there system-monitor around?
<kbhat> I saw lxtask... nothing significant... firefox tops the list with 98MB
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<kbhat> arghh... I closed most programs and it did not help much
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...weird
<kbhat> but I closed gdebi-gtk and another sudo that I don't know how I started them - memory dropped 700MB
<kbhat> still at 1GB though... but one of these programs I killed was consuming a lot
<kbhat> unfortunately, I don't know how to analyse mem leaks... otherwise I would trace the consumption of 1GB
<MrChrisDruif> You could try top or htop, preferably the latter in terminal
<MrChrisDruif> It gives a more detailed view
<MrChrisDruif> Of running apps
<kbhat> ok, htop shows 192MB
<kbhat> so I think "free" shows something else added
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know....mind is a bit wandering about....not a real clear vision...didn't have much sleep last few days
<kbhat> :-), I think I'll need to do a bit of reading about this in the internet
<MrChrisDruif> Probably
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: Can you take a small look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MrChrisDruif/sandbox
<MrChrisDruif> I'm rewriting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing a bit so it refers to files instead of precisely mentioning md5sums and file-sizes
<MrChrisDruif> on the wiki itself
<MrChrisDruif> I my opinion the file-size of the iso's should be added to the md5sum.txt, but gilir said I needed to discuss it with phillw, but he didn't respond yet (probably hardware-failure). And I thought to remember you did also wiki work and I wanted some results, so I hope you could take a look at it
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD: ^
<UndiFineD> "The third alpha of the 11.04 series is out in the wild for testing."
<UndiFineD> "Lubuntu Natty 11.04 Beta 1 Released"
<UndiFineD> inconsistent
<UndiFineD> I would avoid using versions at al
<UndiFineD> and where version specific info is needed mark it with extra care
<Malina> I would just avoid natty for a good while altogether UndiFineD
<Malina> whats strange however, is when I run this livecd of lubu 10.10 my unlocled cores work great , inlcuidn gin bencmarks but any root install , they obv. r failing grrr
<Malina> sorry had a cig. in my hand
<UndiFineD> Malina, this was in response to MrChrisDruif wiki work
<Malina> and mine was just my after-thoughts after testing installs of 2 beta installs [(k)ubuntu]
<Malina> the beta does indeed seem to come fast in after alpa3
<Malina> alpha
<Malina> and I had nothing but bugs, so I put lubu 10.10.iso as my livece HD image
<Malina> along with tinycore, dban, winpe 3.0 for W7 and a scratc hdir for a flat livecd when and if I want to install another partition but ok, that was a digression
<UndiFineD> Malina, I know Alpha 3 has been tested, for that, people use test cases, and they did not encounter much trouble, so it was time to move to beta
<Malina> I admit, however since both kubu and ubu natty crashed during both installs and also the gui shell during use, I haven't tried lubuntu natty
<UndiFineD> if you encounter trouble, file bugs
<Malina> well, to me it is strange then , how many bugs I encountered instantly
<Malina> I try but it crashes :)
<Malina> ;)
<Malina> Kwin crashes when I try sending bug, and unity shell crap thingy also crasshes a lot but at least it instantly restarts
<Malina> either way, they are a done deal, I am not moving to natty so moved to lubuntu 10.10  + arch + squeeze for a virtual server (which will move to a box in august as production serv)
<Malina> I might try natty when it is fully released and a bit track proven, say May
<Malina> by that I mean, lubuntu natty and* normal ubuntu
<UndiFineD> :)
<Malina> :)
<UndiFineD> if you work on lubuntu I bet gilir could use a few extra hands
<Malina> but I at this very moment am playing again with the machine as I finally got all backups doen and could wipe the disk... so I put my oem ntfa partition at *end* of disk and boot a stand alone grub2 + windows boot in there.. with the recovery environment there, which my scripts auto link to a win 7 os if I install it in the logical partitions, and the same with the grub2
<Malina> and the iso's reside on the ntfs... I alwys thought it stupid to waste those first gigs at start of disk for a recovery system pfff
<Malina> and for a dual system, I always was annoyed that I needed preferrably to run 2 partitions, one 'win' and one 'linux' to hold boot stuff.. entriely pointless
<Malina> again, this is digressive ramble lol
<Malina> sorry
<Malina> for what UndiFineD ?
<Malina> I am not* trying the lubuntu natty if you meant for bug testing?
<Malina> sorry, natty didn't impress me so far,  in fact, made me move away from *ubuntu (except the lubuntu 10.10 as it is a very nice combo of .deb + lightweight) :)
<UndiFineD> lubuntu is made by a very few people, and they can use help everywhere
<Malina> well.... I *lose* my 'rights' on *buntu when I compile my own packages , eg. the kernel..
<Malina> so not sure how well I would fit... I like to recompile some things like FF / kernel with my specific optimisation flags
<Malina> well the natty kernel is ok and I wouldn't need ot do it with that one, I admit
<Malina> but still.. I want to be able to repackage a bit without getting slappe on the hand tbh
<Malina> so I ventured to arch... and tbh, darn it's fast, modular and very much your own way of thinking.. BUT unlike*ubu/debian it lacks a lot of finesse of course inthe total shell of it (shell here meaning as in shellhouse, , it needs patching, configruring and security adjustments)
<Malina> but UndiFineD , I am these days, doing testing on dual boot windows solutions (I have to, as it's part of what i do) and also well past weeks lost myself from ubuntu (due to natty() and am testign a bit.. but when I am back on irc more stable-like, I will happily ad dmyself here at least
<UndiFineD> I do not live to maintain my system, I rather pick my fight at its roots
<Malina> add*
<Malina> aaah, LFS I see
<Malina> yesh? ;)
<Malina> (joke)
<UndiFineD> I used to play with LFS
<Malina> ye, it can be fun
<UndiFineD> but ... it is a lot of work to get a blfs and maintain it
<UndiFineD> I think it is very educational
<UndiFineD> but not for production use
<Malina> and I agree..linux has always been the choice of meddling around in one's box.. thus it has two paradigmes one could say: 'to those who needs things t get things done aka stability and [performance/ease of use], and choice of configuring/hardening/customising one's own box for education/security/customised desires
<Malina> windows only does the former
<Malina> of cuorse not, I agree with you entirely
<Malina> the only way LFS can go production, is in fact becming a true distro really
<Malina> sure.. one could keep it static, meaning it would outdate, lock it down, hell, not even need a package manager.. and try and hammer out all bugs...
<UndiFineD> they have hints on package management
<Malina> but if one wants it to be out of such a shell and production in the real world and update stuff even, it's obvious this is why distros exist which are an extension of that
<Malina> Ye, I know UndiFineD  :)
<Malina> in fact, I was wondering if the smart package manager could be used as a stand alone packing manager
<Malina> if so, could be nice tu put on top of a lfs
<UndiFineD> maybe, but this is mostly LFS and we are in #lubuntu
<Malina> so thuis, we can not speak about general things?
<Malina> :)
<UndiFineD> yes we can :)
<Malina> :)
<Malina> lfs is an educational project, more thana nanything, it's not like some 'direct rival' as the many linuces feel about the many distros :D
<Malina> what did you use before lubuntu?
<Malina> and if you did ubuntu, than before that , if any?
<Malina> or rather, any other wm's/de's?
<Malina> well anyway, why I decided I will probvably keep lubuntu 10.10 only as my livecd (ah yes, along with puppy.. and tinycore for testing).. is because if I wish to stay to 10.10 I think I have to start pinning packages to avoid updates?
<UndiFineD> I am still using Ubuntu, but I think Lubuntu is doing great work, which should be supported too
<UndiFineD> before that I have tried so many distros
<Malina> ye
<Malina> well, the thing is
<Malina> to me, say distro / ldistro, should be headless + putting fluxbox lxde etc
<Malina> on say
<Malina> it shouldn't need* like a full on distro fork
<Malina> however*, having said that, for each wm/de say, things break or some configration which is different is necessary and this is where such things come in.. people maintaining *for* you
<Malina> so again, these distros are great for former paradimge: 'it just works'
<Malina> and lubuntu 10.10 is a great nice light weight distro
<Malina> but all the ubuntus are a fork of debian, and configuring a wm on top I think is not really a full distro as such
<Malina> headless ubuntu + apt-get install some-wm = one distro... flavours however, in linux these days, get tagged as a 'distro'
<Malina> I don't really see it as such myself
<Malina> but if you want a proper systme where you , yourself dig in and make sure all works... then you are ultimately going rather for a hardened ubunt server base say, installing the X/wm you need and then you yourself make sure all configurations are according to your wishes and desires
<Malina> and the repositories or how your own compiled binaries, fit into this systme of yours, define a distro...
<UndiFineD> well that is the thing, in the past people could maintain all those WM, but today these have become so large and diverse that a single WM and all related items to it consume so much time
<Malina> so I would go as far a calling ubuntu a fork of debian and *ubuntus flavours of that.. so like an umbrella where the handle is debian, stem is ubuntu (eg those two as servers benchmark well this), and the spindles out making the umbrella are the *buntus
<Malina> sure.. Im not saying lubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu shouldn't exist as they do.. everythign always persists for a reasons
<Malina> but* I am just saying, the words soemtimes are not so accurate, like 'distros' and maintenance-flavours
<Malina> which again, often when a gorup says, OK we shall maintain this direction/flavour, also during updates, decide how the pre-configured systme stands, (which packages bla bla) for anyone who know slinux, one knows all these things can be uninstalled, removed., adjusted, added, reocmpiled, bla bla... its for the novice users , that WYSIWYG installations exist, and also for convenience (to them) call themselves 'distros'
<Malina> in the strcitest sense, ubuntu would hardly be even a fork but a flavour of debian, I'd say
<Malina> either way, it is the de facto standard of today to call maintenance-flavours for distros and well, no worries
<Malina> there are many loosely defining words we use in our language and not everythign has to be in practical terms as defined as in theoretical terms :)
<Malina> AH CRAP... have to lock my cores again and boot into disk, and sort out sopcast or veetle!!!! gotta watch my rivals LOSE hopefully! :P
<Malina> catch ya aruond
<uofm49426> can i post a problem with listen that i added to lubuntu
<bioterror> you can share your problem with us
<ericy> Go.
<uofm49426> when a song goes to the next song . it act's like its playing
<uofm49426> but nothing but a little fuz
<uofm49426> i stop the song and manually push play it starts playing
<uofm49426> understand what im trying to say
<uofm49426> is it a gstreamer problem or listen
<ericy> uofm49426:  Yes, I understand.  What software are you running? And are you playing from CD or mp3 files?
<uofm49426> mp3 wma
<uofm49426> lubuntu 10.10
<ericy> uofm49426:  What software player are you using?
<uofm49426> listen
<uofm49426> aqualung is just not a good media player you have to make a play list buy adding single songs
<uofm49426> or atlest i dont know how to make it show all my music
<uofm49426> sound like a electrical static weird noise
<uofm49426> but if i stop the song play again the song its fine
<uofm49426> but when it goes on to next song it back to doing it again
<uofm49426> ubuntu should make should make a video program so you can record whats going on
<ericy> uofm49426:  I was having that problem with Aqualung, today. While playing  a playlist of internet radio stations.
<ericy> uofm49426:  You can add a directory of audio files, to the active playlist.
<uofm49426> launchpad should take videos if you cant get a error me
<uofm49426> idea i wonder if i run it in termal if it will see what happening
<uofm49426> hey can i paste this to someone
<szczur> !pastebin | uofm49426
<ubot5> uofm49426: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uofm49426> warning player fadebin.streambin ala2f2c   mp3 already blocked
<uofm49426> thats the short version
<ericy> uofm49426:  OK.
<uofm49426> a68ee3c stream " file:///home/my name/file.mp3
<uofm49426> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589868/
<uofm49426> ok there is what its doing
<uofm49426> lubuntu-restricted addons extra is there a difference between ubuntus and xubuntu
<uofm49426> ok i uninstalled ubuntu resticted  and installed lubuntu restricted on something wierd happened
<leszek> hi
<uofm49426> ever song i started to play keep playing so im listening to skillet i hade monster ,awake and live, and its not me its you playing at the sametime in same player
<uofm49426> every song i started to play keep playing so im listening to skillet i hade monster ,awake and live, and its not me its you playing at the same time in same player
<caro> hello
<caro> i have a problem copying the screen
<caro> nothing happens when pressing the prtscrn touch
<caro> on a dell laptop
<caro> is there some tool to copy the screen in some other way ?
<ericy> caro:  Yes, in a terminal run scrot.  man scrot
<caro> ok i will try
<caro> merci ericy
<ericy>    Question -- How can I get a configuration file to be re-loaded (without having to re-boot)? My top panel disappeared. (/home/user/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/top  filelength became 0)  I copied "top" from a backup (file length = 2.9 KB.
<uofm49426> going to try exaile
<Unit193> ericy: killall xfce4-panel
<ericy> Unit193:  OK, I will try it.
<uofm49426> exaile don't have the same problem ericy would be a good option for lubuntu 11.04
<Unit193> ericy: Then alt+f2and run: xfce4-panel
<Unit193> I need to "sudo updatedb && locate my mp3 player" ;)
<ericy> Unit193:  Because of this problem my alt-f2 is not working (I had all of my controls on the top panel) My bottom panel only has switcher bar and destop switcher.
<ericy> Unit193:  I am running Lubuntu 10.10, and I don't think I have xfce installed!
<Unit193> ericy: Doesn't work after killall xfce4-panel?
<Unit193> Crap!.... was still thinking #xubuntu...
<Unit193> killall lxpanel
<Unit193> then run: lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<ericy> Unit193:  Ok, I killall-ed the lxpanel (and my bottom panel is now disappeared).
<ericy> Unit193:  Can I run it in a terminal also?
<Unit193> Sure, but I don't know if you can close it after...
<ericy> Unit193:  ...that's my point.
<Unit193> ericy: Grrr.... You can do lxpanelctl restart... but only if it's running (still looking to do it another way)
<ericy> Unit193:  Well, actually I will be going to bed soon (it's 03:50 AM here). I will either suspend or shutdown. I won't need any more help on it. Thanks so much.
<ericy> Unit193:  Oh, my panels are much better now. Thanks.
<Unit193> ericy: You can logout then back in (that's what I just did..)
<ericy> Unit193: Do you mean as a method to restart my desktop & panels ?
<Unit193> ericy: Yeah, that worked for me (next time just use lxpanelctl restart)
#lubuntu 2011-04-06
<byder> hola! alguien me puede ayudar?
<lantizia> Hey where are you supposed to see network manager?
<lantizia> nevermind
<lantizia> taskbar was like waaay too long
<Lantizia> Hey any idea why nm-applet is missing icons on the tray? (just a box with a red stricken through circle)
<head_victim> Lantizia: apparently it's a known issue according to the mailing list
<bioterror> look for the icon ;)
<bioterror> sounds more like a theme problem
<UBuxuBU> Good morning purveyors of Good Will.
<UBuxuBU> welcome to lubuntu MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks UBuxuBU :)
<Lantizia> any ideas what i should be clicking/installing to deal with power management? (e.g. what to do when lappy lid is closed)
<walraven> upgrade to 11.4 preserves firefox 4.
<walraven> any ideas how to change screen-res. bypassing monitor-settings?
<bonny> how can i install avg virus scanner on lx terminal
<Unit193> !virus | bonny
<ubot5> bonny: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bonny> ok
<bonny> well i didnt know
<oo> Thanks for Lubuntu, it's the fastest distribution I've ever used :)
#lubuntu 2011-04-07
<UBuxuBU> has anyone seen jackyalcine
<topher5000> hello
<david> please i need help
<oo> Hey. Is there anyway to unlock the desktop? When moving a file to a specific area on the desktop it always moves back..
<oo> Hey what's the easiest way to set up screen locking on lubuntu?
<szczur> oo, open the ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml and add this lines in keybinds section.
<szczur> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590973/
<szczur> for example put these before <keybind key="A-Tab"> line
<szczur> this will make Ctrl+Alt+L work as screenlocker
<bioterror> i would use super-l ;)
<szczur> then change C-A-l to W-l
<bioterror> :)
<oo> thanks szczur, works a charm :D
<szczur> :)
<oo> I'm trying to mount a cd but i'm just getting location is unmountable, any suggestions?
<semitones> oo, why are you doing it manually?
<oo> I insert the cd, it tries to load up and comes up with Location is unmountable
<semitones> weird -- take a look here, this guy seems to have the same problem
<semitones> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=9&sqi=2&ved=0CGcQFjAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F21618%2Funable-to-mount-audio-disc-location-is-unmountable-error&ei=6jqeTd_ZAuOX0QH4rpXYBA&usg=AFQjCNED1T9oq4doTT8epZ-N-Dgwz41KyQ
<oo> Yeah i cam accross that, no help really as no-one answered
<oo> I can give you the output of mount if you like
<oo> Also, my home folder is encrypted with ecryptfs
<semitones> alright -- i think you could probaby ask in #ubuntu too -- more people will have a chance to see it there too.
<semitones> Nothing is really coming to mind for me, unfortunately
<oo> Ok cheers, i'll ask :)
#lubuntu 2011-04-08
<oo> I see, it's an unfixed bug: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17252/audio-cds-will-not-auto-mount-correctly
<oo> I can play it via vlc and mplayer but can't open it via pcmanfm
<oo> Hey, renaming short-cuts on the desktop does not do anything, any reason why?
<Stew_822> Hello :D
<Stew_822> I was wondering, just about how much does the lubuntu installer download when it installs the updates?
<Stew_822> Is it in the realm of hundreds of mb?
<Stew_822> Because, for me, the max is about 30mb because of a) slow connection b) stupid internet limit
<Stew_822> Nevermind, it's probably way too much
<Stew_822> I'll just download it some other time
<Unit193> If you skip it, you can always do it later
<Stew_822> Oh cool :D
<Stew_822> Uhh, how?
<Stew_822> I'm more worried about the "third party" stuff
<Unit193> Menu > System > Synaptic
<Unit193> or if you like the CLI sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Stew_822> hehe I like the CLI
<Unit193> Really? have you used linux before? (debian?)
<Stew_822> What's the "third party" software package? What's it's name, do you know?
<Stew_822> Yeah, the default gnome one, but then I kinda stuffed up the desktop somehow (i don't know why, but there was TWO wallpapers. I don't even know how tha's possible) and I wanted to switch to LXDE anyway
<Stew_822> synaptic scares me
<Stew_822> Thanks for your help :D
<Unit193> Thirdparty = Canonical Partner Repositories
<Stew_822> Thanks :D
<Stew_822> I have one last question :]
<Unit193> Sure!
<Unit193> Shoot!
<Stew_822> How do I tell the Lubuntu installer which partitions I want it to overwrite? I went to the "manually specify partitions" bit
<Stew_822> ohhh hang on brb
<Stew_822> ok ok I'm back :D
<Stew_822> oh YAY someone fixed lxpanel!!! the one I used to have didn't work how I liked it :D
<Stew_822> oh
<Stew_822> I found it :)
<Stew_822> I'd better be going now
<Stew_822> thanks for all your help :]
<UBuxuBU> good morning.
<UBuxuBU> has anyone seen phillw?
<Unit193> UBuxuBU: It's barely night! ;)
<UBuxuBU> k
<UBuxuBU> can u hurry it up a bit on natty plz
<Unit193> Natty should be th 28th
 * UBuxuBU shrugs...
<ericy> .
<sharkk>  hi there
<sharkk> i'm a new user of lxde, just wanted to say hi and to ask which feedreader you use, tnx
<bioterror> you mean like RSS?
<sharkk> yes
<bioterror> people tend to like conky, I think :D
<sharkk> conky? is not a monitor of resources?
<bioterror> it shows you what you want
<bioterror> like weather and stuff
<bioterror> http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_add_an_RSS_feed_to_Conky/conky-rss.sh
<sharkk> uh nice
<sharkk> i was seeing sorry :P
<sharkk> another question, i found cpu temperature monitor, cpu usage monitor, but not a memory monitor to put on the panel, do you know one?
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/slubuntu.png that's how I do it
<sharkk> eh always conky
<sharkk> i have to learn this one :)
<bioterror> it's handy for that kind of stuff, somehow I want to keep my panel simple
<sharkk> ok, many thanks to you bioterror :)
<bioterror> there's so limited ammount of panel applets
<bioterror> and good ones
<bioterror> (I think that green cpu graph is horrible ;)
<sharkk> yeah but with only a 10.1 display, having things on the desktop is not easy
<bioterror> oh noe
<bioterror> citrix connection lost
<sharkk> especially when you use dual monitor at home and not outside
<bioterror> I have 12" display ;)
<sharkk> well, but untile yesterday i was used to a 17'' display it was strange :P
<donniezazen> I am trying lubuntu Natty b1 but app indicator icons are missing
<bioterror> you mean "system tray"?
<donniezazen> ya
<bioterror> nothing new :D
<bioterror> keep updating ;)
<bioterror> it might get fixed
<donniezazen> hmmm
<bioterror> it's a known bug
<donniezazen> ok
<donniezazen> thanks
<donniezazen> would installing lots of heaviweight software on lubuntu defy the purpose of whole light weight thing
<donniezazen> like libreoffice etc
<bioterror> those apps are just some heavier
<bioterror> is libreoffice in the repos yet?
<donniezazen> i think so
<bioterror> I'll do release upgrade
<bioterror> this 10.10 is too stable
<donniezazen> i have not had any problem with natty b1 lubuntu
<Unit193> LibreOffice is in Natty repos
<bioterror> upgrading atm. ;)
<bioterror> oeh noe
<bioterror> our guests are arriving
<bioterror> disturbs my natty experiences :(
<donniezazen> lol
<donniezazen> So there are two softwares to make lxde look good
<donniezazen> appearances
<donniezazen> and openbox configuiration manager
<bioterror> if you put my picture as your background, your lxde looks really good then!
<donniezazen> i do not want to scare kids
<bioterror> lxappearance
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> for gtk themes and other stuff
<donniezazen> ok
<donniezazen> does it have to be a open box gtk theme or any gtk theme
<bioterror> hi sz
<bioterror> I had a pictoday
<bioterror> szczur, http://i.imgur.com/0hSS6.png ;)
<szczur> sooooo true :)
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> lubuntu uses hal?!
<bioterror> atleast I'm installing it
<gilir> bioterror, maverick or natty ?
<bioterror> natty
<gilir> hum, it should not
<bioterror> where did I get that...
<gilir> try to remove it after the update
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I'll clean my system
<bioterror> even the creator of hal said it sucks
<gilir> that's why everyone try to remove it :)
<bioterror> I had to install it on my desktop becouse of xfburn
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> upgraded hal and now it gets removed
<bioterror> ou yeah
<bioterror> battery and wlan icons are broken
<bioterror> gilir, is there a fix for that yet?
<gilir> bioterror, no, or you need to activate indicators applet
<MrChrisDruif> Hiyas gilir :D
<cyphermox> who takes care of lubuntu development? I'm curious about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/753300  and whether nm-applet should be added to autostart as it's suggested. I just want to double-check ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 753300 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "add LXDE (and possibly other DEs) to OnlyShowIn" [Undecided,New]
<Stew_822> Hello (again) :D
<Stew_822> I was wondering if anyone knows of a automatic wallpaper changer that works in lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> I thought Gnome was able to do that himself?
<MrChrisDruif> How to created automated changing wallpapers is a bit more work
<Unit193> Maybe wally?
<Stew_822> cool i'll give it a try :D
<Stew_822> The other two I tried failed completely
<Unit193> Stew_822: Did the install go fine?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...was in Lubuntu...hehe
<MrChrisDruif> Don't mind me Stew_822
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<klynch> using empathy instead of pidgin
<klynch> synaptic wants to remove lubuntu desktop when i choose removal of pidgin?
<klynch> pidgin never syncs with fb chat
<Stew_822> klynch: I read somewhere that that's fine, to remove lubuntu-desktop
<Stew_822> Unit193: I have a *very* slow internet :D
<Stew_822> and it has to pull in the QT stuff
<Unit193> And you don't even know if it will work...
<Stew_822> hehe well I'd surely have to get the qt stuff eventually
<Unit193> Stew_822: What's your current speed?
<Stew_822> Unit193: Very very slow
<Stew_822> It doesn't seem to be working
<Stew_822> I don't think it supports OpenBox
<Stew_822> wb
<Brunoirs> thx
<Unit193> The site says "KDE3, KDE4, Gnome, XFCE4, Fluxbox, Blackbox, FVWM (unstable), and WindowMaker"
<Stew_822> yeah
<Stew_822> I just read that :(
<Unit193> Didn't know for sure if that would work (hence the "maybe" and ?)
<Stew_822> yeah
<Stew_822> don't worry I don't blame you matey
<Stew_822> but I've gotta go now :P
<Stew_822> thanks for your help :)
<Unit193> Sorry I couldn't help... have a good one!
<Stew_822> haha that's okay, you too! take care :D
<Stew_822> Well I'm back again :D
<Stew_822> Hello :D
<Unit193> What's up?
<Stew_822> Well yes I did actually join for a reason :D
<Stew_822> Uhh I was wondering, how do I tell if I have a GPU?
<Stew_822> I figured it'd tell me in the system benchmarky place but I can't see any text that says "YOU HAVE A GPU, BE HAPPY!!" so I figure I don't have one but you know, I thought I did
<Unit193> lspci may tell (I don't have any computers with a GPU)
<Stew_822> Haha yeah it's just confused me even more :D
<Stew_822> thanks though
<Unit193> Stew_822: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Unit193> Then you can do lspci |pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Stew_822> haha who would've thought that someone'd make something like that :D
<Stew_822> http://pastebin.com/YqxAA30V
<Stew_822> I don't think it's there though
<Stew_822> oh my gosh
<Stew_822> there it is
<Stew_822> ATI radeon
<Stew_822> cool as
<Unit193> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_7500
<Unit193> http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-7500.6941.0.html
<Unit193> Love the name of you're computer ;)
<Stew_822> hehe thanks :D
<Stew_822> it's really annoying in the terminal though
<Stew_822> almost a whole line
<Stew_822> with you know a couple of directories
<Stew_822> Unit193: So does that mean I can use a compositing window manager without much of a drop in performance?
<Unit193> Looks like you could try!
<Unit193> On the thinkwiki site, go down to "3D Acceleration"
#lubuntu 2011-04-09
<Stew_822> haha I really don't know what that mumbo jumbo means :D
<Stew_822> my guess is that the card works?
<Unit193> "I have 3D acceleration, without any proprietary or GATOS driver." <--- Would make me think so
<Stew_822> Cool :)
<Stew_822> thankyou :D
<Unit193> Sure! Anything else?
<Stew_822> hehe not at the moment :]
<Stew_822> unless you know you know a magical way to get icecream, I'm all out of problems :D
<Unit193> Yes Stand > Walk to kitchen > open freezer > take all the icecream :D
<Stew_822> hehe :D
<Stew_822> I wish there was a "sudo apt-get install decent-music" command :]
<Stew_822> I've gotta go
<Stew_822> thanks again and see you later :D
<Unit193> See ya!
<semitones> does anybody else notice that "don't display this message again" for the wireless notifications doesn't really do anything?
<klynch> I want to uninstall pidgin and synaptic says removal of lubuntu desktop. Will this take away lxde or any of my other dependencies?
<UBuxuBU> sup...
<Stew_822> Hello  again :]
<Unit193> Hello Stew_822, what's up?
<Stew_822> Nothing at the moment, what about yourself?
 * Unit193 needs sleep
<Stew_822> oh dear
<Stew_822> well you don't want to be sleep-deprived, now do you? :D off you go :]
<Unit193> Sat Apr  9 03:14:54 EDT 2011   Local
<Stew_822> Before you go, do you happen to know if there's an apt-get command that tells you the size of a package?
<Stew_822> duh
<Stew_822> apt-get --help
<Stew_822> sorry
<Unit193> It will tell you when you type it.... ;)
<Stew_822> I don't think there is one
<Unit193> This line "Need to get 14.4MB of archives."
<Stew_822> Yeah
<Stew_822> but it doesn't ask you if they're small
<Stew_822> so I kinda get freaked out
<jmarsden> Unit193: apt-cache show PACKAGENAME | grep Size:    # may help you
<jmarsden> Um... Stew_822: apt-cache show PACKAGENAME | grep Size:    # may help you :)
<Unit193> jmarsden: This also tells you the depends too
<Stew_822> hehe :D
<jmarsden> Unit193: Right, lots of other info about the package is displayed by apt-cache show
<Unit193> jmarsden: I know, I use it all the time (along with apt-cache policy)
<Stew_822> cool :D
<jmarsden> There is also apt-cache showpkg PACKAGENAME for forward and reverse dependency info.
<Stew_822> thanks heaps :)
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<sharkk> hi, do someone knows how to disable a function key on a notebook? i'm too frustrated to try to make it work... damn samsung
<leszek> hi
<kristian-aalborg> hi - what's the md5sum for the latest iso?
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: You can find the file containing all the md5sums on wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: Otherwise is here the direct link: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/md5sum.txt
<leszek> re
<Brunoirs> got a problem with wine :(
<Unit193> Then stop drinking it?
<Unit193> (Sorry, bad joke....)
<Brunoirs> when i tip winecfg to configure it a window appear but its to small cant see the ok button to save thee config
<Brunoirs> no good joke :D
<Brunoirs> and cant move the window
<Brunoirs> never see the ok button :(
<leszek> Brunoirs: can't you just simply resize the window to make it bigger ?
<Brunoirs> leszek i tried but that doesnt work too
<leszek> hmm... screenshot ?
<Brunoirs> how to screenshot with lubuntu? :D
<Unit193> Window resize doesn't work, put I can see all the items just fine...
<leszek> Brunoirs: press the printkey
<Brunoirs> ok
<Brunoirs> how u want the pics?
<Brunoirs> made 2
<leszek> just upload them somewhere
<Brunoirs> k
<leszek> and post the link
<Brunoirs> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2489/t95vsgul_png.htm
<Brunoirs> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2489/6xihutbe_png.htm
<leszek> ah Brunoirs why the heck is it running in a window ?
<Brunoirs> dont know oO
<leszek> or in its own winserver-desktop
<Brunoirs> have been since i installed
<Brunoirs> isnt that right?
<leszek> no
<leszek> try
<leszek> to go to "Grafik"
<leszek> and disable the emulate virtual desktop
<leszek> then press enter
<leszek> that should save the config
<Brunoirs> ahhh
<Brunoirs> ok
<leszek> the next time you start winecfg it should run without the virtual wine desktop
<Brunoirs> enter works
<Brunoirs> im stupid
<Brunoirs> thx
<bonny> I need an old online multiplayer games which i can play against people around the world if you knew some shooters that would be great. :D
<bonny> how do i install skulltag on lubunt
<bonny> lubuntu*
<bonny> HELP HELP PLEASE !!!!
<leszek> skulltag ? whats that ?
<bonny> its doom game for online multiplayer
<bonny> how can i add it to the repositories
<bonny> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO PLAY DOOM MULTIPLAYER
<bioterror> yeah, with 0modem cable
<bioterror> that's how we did it back in the 1995
<bonny> i have a internet
<bonny> OMG
<bonny> i need a program or a doom that u can play against people online
<szczur_> it's #lubuntu channel, not #find-me-a-doom-game
<bioterror> when I was kid, we used to use these arrow keys
<bioterror> if I remember right, ctrl was for shooting, space opened doors and alt was strafe
<bioterror> that's how we played doom
<bioterror> when duke nukem 3D came, we started to use mouse
<bioterror> and ofcourse, Quake 1
<bioterror> and WASD
<szczur_> i remember quake sharware game :)
<szczur_> good times
<bioterror> maybe time for sleep
<Brunoirs> bioterror im remembering the good old times
<Brunoirs> we had a 56 k modem
<bioterror> oh yeah, I burned couple of them with thunder
<Brunoirs> when nobody else has internet :D
<Brunoirs> no of my friends
<Brunoirs> hehe :D
<bioterror> and one 28k8
<bioterror> wish I could get 90's back
<Brunoirs> yes :D
<Brunoirs> my father had a pentium 1 i think
<Brunoirs> with windows 95
<bonny> wow how old are you guys
<bioterror> 16
<Brunoirs> 20
<Unit193> I have a P1....
<Brunoirs> is it fast
<Brunoirs> ??
<Unit193> 120MHz fast!
<bioterror> that's newer P1
<bioterror> the first 60MHz was ":D"
<bioterror> with that kernel bug
<Brunoirs> 120 are good :D
<Brunoirs> can play cod:mw 2 on it?
<Unit193> A few years back I tried to put Xubuntu on it...
<bioterror> I had AMD K5 PR166, it was close to 133MHz P1
<Unit193> MW2, Starcraft, AOE and.... can't remember...
<bioterror> Red Alert!!
<Brunoirs> red alert?
<Brunoirs> Command & Conquer?
<bioterror> ya
<Brunoirs> know the tiberium conflict
<Brunoirs> funny game
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I had 233MMX when I played Wing Commander: Propechy
<Brunoirs> wasnt wing commander a star wars game?
<bioterror> interstate '79 was around those times when 120MHz pentiums was around
<bioterror> '76, sorry
<Unit193> Was the 233MMX P2? (That's what I have...)
<bioterror> it was i586
<bioterror> but now
<bioterror> good night ;)
<Unit193> Have a good one bioterror
<bioterror> I will ;)
<Brunoirs> good night
<Brunoirs> another question
<Brunoirs> sometimes my laptop freezes
<Brunoirs> have to reboot then
<Brunoirs> is thAT normal with lubuntu?
<Unit193> No, I randomly lose USB support and have to reboot, but that's it...
<Unit193> Brunoirs: Can you SSH in? Did you look at them logs?
<Brunoirs> ssh?
<Unit193> !ssh
<ubot5> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Brunoirs> !ssh
<Brunoirs> no i didnt look at the logs
<Unit193> Do you like terminal?
<Brunoirs> littlebit :D
<Unit193> They are in /var/log
<Brunoirs> but i got a girlfriend
<Brunoirs> ah
<Brunoirs> and i have to look for what?
<hutch_> I installed Lubuntu about 2 weeks ago and have had no problems. Loving it so far. High praise considering I've been dedicated to linuxmint for the past 3 years
<Unit193> Brunoirs: I would start with syslog (cat syslog if you're in terminal)
<Brunoirs> ok
<Unit193> hutch_: That's great! It may get even better with 11.04!
<Unit193> Brunoirs: Sorry, I can't really help too much with lubuntu freezes... (Also, bioterror is the smart one)
<hutch_> Hope so, It would be great to see it get official Ubuntu support
<Brunoirs> yes bioterror helped me many times
<Unit193> hutch_: That it would... You can also hangout in #lubuntu-offtopic
<hutch_> Any idea what the plan is for 11.04? Gnome shell and Unity or stock Gnome 3
<hutch_> Unit193 thanks
<Unit193> Brunoirs: Getting anything?
<Brunoirs> no
<Brunoirs> nothing till now
#lubuntu 2011-04-10
<bonny> how would i install wolfenstein enemy territory on lubuntu
<bonny> ?????
<bonny> HOW?
<bonny> how would i install wolfenstein enemy territory on
<UBuxuBU> good morning Lords of the Code...
<Tiamu> is phillw fired?
<manu48022> hiiii
<manu48022> is there someone who can help me?
<manu48022> ..... :)
<manu48022> i think u are all busy :(
<manu48022> i try to explain my problem...
<manu48022> i'm from Italy.. and i'm not english mother language...
<manu48022> so i try to explain my problem...
<manu48022> i got a netbook a samsung n150
<manu48022> and i installed Lubuntu
<manu48022> in my desktop i'm using ubuntu 10.04 with gnome
<manu48022> and i don't know LXDE at all
<manu48022> i have an annoying request :)
<manu48022> when i'm launching an application i would like that the mouse arrow show that is working...
<manu48022> with my desktop in gnome appear the usual circle that show that i'm launching some app
<manu48022> but with LXDE it appear always the usual arrow.. and using the touchpad i never know if i launched the app or if i missed it because of the touch pad
<manu48022> how can i do to solve this problem?
<manu48022> hi haeger
<manu48022> hi haegar
<walraven> Dear fellow ict'rs can't we get lxtask to contain a start task function?
<walraven> I'm running lubuntu 11.04
<manu48022> all sleeping? :)
<gnewb> Is there a Lubuntu on a stick(USB) or do I have to master one from Unetbootin?
<head_victim> gnewb: if you have any Ubuntu installed on any computer you can easily make one
<bonny> Ok i had installed the game Battle for Wesnoth and i had installed it using the command sudo apt-get install wesnoth , now i want to remove it so i type sudo apt-get remove wesnoth but it says package not installed
<bonny> Ok i had installed the game Battle for Wesnoth and i had installed it using the command sudo apt-get install wesnoth , now i want to remove it so i type sudo apt-get remove wesnoth but it says package not installedOk i had installed the game Battle for Wesnoth and i had installed it using the command sudo apt-get install wesnoth , now i want to remove it so i type sudo apt-get remove wesnoth but it says package not installedOk i had installed the game Battle
<bonny>  for Wesnoth and i had installed it using the command sudo apt-get install wesnoth , now i want to remove it so i type sudo apt-get remove wesnoth but it says package not installedOk i had installed the game Battle for Wesnoth and i had installed it using the command sudo apt-get install wesnoth , now i want to remove it so i type sudo apt-get remove wesnoth but it says package not installedOk i had installed the game Battle for Wesnoth and i had installed i
<bonny> t using the command sudo apt-get install wesnoth , now i want to remove it so i type sudo apt-get remove wesnoth but it says package not installedOk i had installed the game Battle for Wesnoth and i had installed it using the command sudo apt-get install wesnoth , now i want to remove it so i type sudo apt-get remove wesnoth but it says package not installedOk i had installed the game Battle for Wesnoth and i had installed it using the command sudo apt-get i
<bonny> nstall wesnoth , now i want to remove it so i type sudo apt-get remove wesnoth but it says package not installedOk i had installed the game Battle for Wesnoth and i had installed it using the command sudo apt-get install wesnoth , now i want to remove it so i type sudo apt-get remove wesnoth but it says package not installedOk i had installed the game Battle for Wesnoth and i had installed it using the command sudo apt-get install wesnoth , now i want to rem
<bonny> ove it so i type sudo apt-get remove wesnoth but it says package not installed
<MrChrisDruif> WWWWOOOOOOWWWW!!
<MrChrisDruif> So, with sudo apt-get install wesnoth you've installed it bonny?
<bonny> yes
<MrChrisDruif> What does terminal say when you just issue wesnoth?
<bonny> what do you mean
<bonny> when i try to remove it it says
<MrChrisDruif> ~$ wesnoth
<bonny> it opens the game
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, so somehow it is installed but does apt not find it
<bonny> yep
<bonny> no i installed it but i cant remove it
<MrChrisDruif> What does it says when you do: ~$ sudo apt-get remove wesnoth
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<bonny> Package wesnoth is not installed, so not removed
<bonny> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<bonny>   wesnoth-httt libboost-regex1.40.0 fakeroot ttf-wqy-zenhei x11proto-kb-dev
<bonny>   g++-4.4 cmake-data ggzcore-bin libc-dev-bin libggzmod4 libstdc++6-4.4-dev
<bonny>   libxdmcp-dev g++ linux-libc-dev gcc-4.4 wesnoth-sotbe xtrans-dev
<bonny>   emacsen-common x11proto-core-dev gcc libdrm-dev libggz2 wesnoth-data
<bonny>   freepats libboost-iostreams1.40.0 wesnoth-thot wesnoth-aoi zlib1g-dev
<bonny>   wesnoth-did x11proto-input-dev libpthread-stubs0-dev libxau-dev dpkg-dev
<bonny>   wesnoth-core libpthread-stubs0 wesnoth-trow xz-utils wesnoth-low libc6-dev
<bonny>   wesnoth-utbs freeciv-data x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev timidity libggzcore9
<bonny>   wesnoth-sof patch wesnoth-ttb wesnoth-tsg freeciv-server libxcb1-dev
<bonny>   timidity-daemon binutils wesnoth-ei wesnoth-nr wesnoth-l wesnoth-music
<bonny> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<bonny> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 64 not upgraded.
<bioterror> !paste | bonny
<ubot5> bonny: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bonny> !paste | bioterror
<ubot5> bioterror: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get autoremove -y
<MrChrisDruif> Then see if sudo apt-get remove wesnoth doesn't work
<bioterror> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<bonny> ok
<bioterror> and the system says clearly that wesnoth is not installed ;)
<bioterror> and it is removing all the non-needed packages
<MrChrisDruif> And bonny: bioterror meant that you should use paste.ubuntu.com for multiline texts. It's called flooding if you post them directly in IRC, and that's not appreciated by many if you do it :)
<bonny> ok
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm off, good luck bonny
<bonny> ok well i did it and it still says package not installed
<bonny> nvm battle for wesnoth is gone
<bonny> yay
<bonny> how do i download wolfenstein enemy territory on lx termianl
<bioterror> wget url
<bioterror> curl -O url
<oo> Hey i want to search my hardrive for content, how do i do this? I can't see any options in pcmanfm
<SchleuderPeter> hey guys!
<SchleuderPeter> is there someone who could help me with an lubuntu-specific question?
<SchleuderPeter> I want to edit the runlevels. but what i have to change, that i can use "startx" to start the graphical environment?
<SchleuderPeter> the default runlevel is 2. so i looked into the rc2.d folder. the most forums say, that i have to remove gdm.
<SchleuderPeter> but there is no skript calld Sxxgdm
<bioterror> init 5 is X
<bioterror> init 3 is non-x
<SchleuderPeter> i read in a forum. but one says its only in Suse like this. ubuntu default is 2.
<SchleuderPeter> when i "sudo runlevel" it says 2
<SchleuderPeter> the ubuntu-wiki says, that runlevel 2 is similar to 3-5
<SchleuderPeter> so i have to edit one of them, and then i have to choose the runlevel in the grub
<bioterror> why you dont want to use 'DM's?
<SchleuderPeter> the problem is: i can't see a symlink in the rc*.d folders linking something that starts the x server
<SchleuderPeter> DMs?
<bioterror> display managers
<SchleuderPeter> 700MHz CPU, 32MB GPU
<bioterror> and?
<SchleuderPeter> and i acces the machine via vnc.
<SchleuderPeter> this vnc opens a new lxpanel
<SchleuderPeter> so i dont need the one booting
<SchleuderPeter> i used x11vnc, but this was not stable. it crashes sometimes and then it killed the whole Xserver
<SchleuderPeter> now i'm using vnc4server
<SchleuderPeter> any ideas?
<bioterror> remove lxdm
<bioterror> :---)
<SchleuderPeter> i need it for my vnx
<SchleuderPeter> vnc
<SchleuderPeter> i think
<SchleuderPeter> i just want to remove the automatic startig of the X server
<bonny> how do i installl wolfenstein enemy territory
<bonny> on lx terminal
<SchleuderPeter> hey bonny. i'm just a bloody windows user. why you don't use wine for this?
<bioterror> sudo update-rc.d -f lxdm remove
<bonny> why are you on lubutnu channel if ur on windows fagget
<SchleuderPeter> bioterror: does this remove the lxdm from all runlevels?
<bioterror> SchleuderPeter, try
<SchleuderPeter> bonny, i have a lubuntu here too
<bonny> SWAYD british fag
<SchleuderPeter> but i have it since 3-4 weeks
<bioterror> bonny, can I ask you to leave
<SchleuderPeter> dito
<SchleuderPeter> okay i'll try the sudo update-rc.d -f remove
<bonny> srry u cant
<Unit193> bonny, Read this: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<bonny> nah i dont feel like reading
<bioterror> bonny, your harsh language has been logged
<bonny> fail
<SchleuderPeter> bonny: and so we don't fell like helping you
<bonny> SWAYD
<SchleuderPeter> ?
<bonny> ya british fags dont understand wat that mean
<SchleuderPeter> i'm a german one...
<bonny> SWAYD
<SchleuderPeter> ok bioterror, this command doesn nothing
<bonny> YA MUDDAH
<bioterror> SchleuderPeter, did it prompt anything?
<bioterror> like "removing..."
<SchleuderPeter> it says removing any system startuplinks for /etc/init.d/lxdm ...
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> yeah
<SchleuderPeter> but then i think it should say something like "rc2.d
<SchleuderPeter> but after these 3 points it did nothing
<SchleuderPeter> i try to reboot the system... just to look if there are some changes
<bioterror> I have nothing in rc's
<bioterror> :P
<SchleuderPeter> there is something in there. mostly from manual installed packages
<SchleuderPeter> an a rc.local
<SchleuderPeter> so, after reboot the X is there like befor
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> haha
<SchleuderPeter> sure.
<bioterror> I can do a test
<bioterror> sudo reboot
<bioterror> ohh
<SchleuderPeter> ???
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> add text to "boot parameters"
<bioterror> /etc/default/grub
<bioterror> there's that line with "quit splash"
<bioterror> add text at the end of the line
<bioterror> and update-grub
<bioterror> there should read then "quiet splash text"
<SchleuderPeter> grub legcy?
<SchleuderPeter> i have downgraded to legacy, 0.97 because grub2 is buggy
<SchleuderPeter> and there is no /etc/default/grub
<SchleuderPeter> but nice hint.
<SchleuderPeter> i try to find the similar thing for grub L
<SchleuderPeter> okay i have to edit the grub menu.lst... now im searching for the right change
<SchleuderPeter> there is a line : kernel     /boot/vmlinuz....UUID.... ro quiet splash
<SchleuderPeter> shloud i add the text behind?
<xx> Hey i can't rename any files on the desktop, any reason why?
<SchleuderPeter> you have to edit the *.desktop files
<bioterror> SchleuderPeter, probably ;)
<SchleuderPeter> xx: are these files you want to rename located in /home/your username/Desktop/ ?
<SchleuderPeter> bioterror, you're my hero of the day*g*
<xx> Yes ShleuderPeter
<SchleuderPeter> okay xx, are these files normal files u put there or are these *.desktop files?
<xx> They are all desktop cofiguration files
<SchleuderPeter> okay.
<SchleuderPeter> sudo leafpad fileyouweanttochange.desktop
<SchleuderPeter> there look for name
<xx> :)
<xx> Found an alternative way SchleuderPeter
<xx> Right click > Leafpad and change "Name"
<SchleuderPeter> okay this is the way for children of colours *g*
<xx> Oh also
<SchleuderPeter> the last days i worked on the terminal very often... so i forgot some easy ways
<SchleuderPeter> sry
<xx> thanks, but i do have another question
<SchleuderPeter> jop?
<bioterror> !ask | xx
<ubot5> xx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xx> I have a executable script on my desktop, but i wish to replace the icon with the programs icn tha tit's callig (skype), how do i change the icon?
<SchleuderPeter> edit the desktop file
<xx> *icon that it's calling
<SchleuderPeter> in leafpad
<xx> this is the current code: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<SchleuderPeter> oh an script
<SchleuderPeter> wait...
<SchleuderPeter> changing the icon of a script.. hm i don't know... what's the script doing?
<bioterror> hmmmmm
<bioterror> put that script into /usr/local/bin/name-of-thescript
<bioterror> and then edit /usr/share/applications/name-of-the-script.desktop
<bioterror> and add a icon for it with parameter: icon=/path/to/image
<xx> Alright, the script is telling skype where my webcam is because skype is stupid
<bioterror> and remember to give +x for the script
<bioterror> that's how I would do it ;)
<SchleuderPeter> i thought some similar... creating your own desktop file... but bioterrors solution is better
<SchleuderPeter> okay i have to leave... thanls fpr help bioterror!
<xx> cheers bioterror :)
<leszek> hi
<Stew_822> Hello :D
<Brunoirs> hey
<Stew_822> hehe I have a question :]
<Brunoirs> ok
<Unit193> Stew_822! you're back! what's up?
<Stew_822> how do you get feh to start changing the background? I mean, I installed feh then typed in "feh --bg-scale image_path" and well my background is still the same :D BUt in the terminal it had changed, which to be honest I thought was kindaof odd. After a bit of searching I found that the terminal background colour was completely translucent, and so well I think I have TWO background images :D
<mark76> You're using feh in Lubuntu?
<Stew_822> hello hello Unit193 :] always a pleasure :D
<Stew_822> uhh yeah
<Stew_822> oopsey?
<mark76> Why? Why not use pcmanfm to set the wallpaper?
<Stew_822> ohhh.
<Stew_822> hehe
<Unit193> He was looking for something that randomly changes it
<mark76> Ah
<mark76> Does feh do that?
<Stew_822> how do I get rid of this second wallpaper, then?
<Stew_822> nah I was going to write a script :D
<mark76> Carry on then
<children> hello
<Stew_822> hello :)
<children> [Stew_822] hello
<Stew_822> does anyone know how I can get rid of this second wallpaper? I mean, it might be using up extra resources, right?
<Stew_822> children: hello :)
<children> [Stew_822] what second wallpaper ?
<children> im just log in
<Stew_822> "how do you get feh to start changing the background? I mean, I installed feh then typed in "feh --bg-scale image_path" and well my background is still the same :D BUt in the terminal it had changed, which to be honest I thought was kindaof odd. After a bit of searching I found that the terminal background colour was completely translucent, and so well I think I have TWO background images :D"
<Stew_822> buuut now I'm being told I can just use pcmanfm :D
<Unit193> Stew_822: I can't help this time, I'm in from some random location.... (ssh + screen)
<Stew_822> Unit193, hehe, that's okay, we knew this day would eventually come :D
<Stew_822> and I want to get rid of "fehs" background
<Unit193> Stew_822: Type pcmanfm --help
<Unit193> In help "-w, --set-wallpaper=<image file>"
<Stew_822> It works perfectly, but I still have fehs wallpaper
<Stew_822> in my terminal
<szczur> do you have .fehbg and .fehrc files in your home folder?
<szczur> if so, remove them, log out and log in
<Stew_822> ohh
<Stew_822> thankyou :D
<Stew_822> thanks so much for your help :)
<Stew_822> I think I'd better have some breakfast now :) so I'll see you later
<szczur> works?
<Stew_822> take care :]
<szczur> great
<Stew_822> umm I haven't logged in or out yet
<szczur> ahhh :P
<Stew_822> but I'll report back :)
<Stew_822> bye bye
#lubuntu 2012-04-02
<quuxman> I've got an interesting problem. If I run "mplayer song.mp3" on VT1, it plays fine (using ALSA), but if I do  exactly the same in a terminal in X, it fails
<quuxman> It prints a bunch of alsa errors, starting with: [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<quuxman> In the console, alsamixer works fine. If I run it from a terminal in X, I get: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<quuxman> this is bizarre
<reach> what happens on this page
<BufferOverflow> Page? This is the Lubuntu support channel.
<reach> then why isnt anyone asking question
<BufferOverflow> Because the they may not have any.
<reach> well i do, NEW to the os there
<BufferOverflow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reach> my computer memory is like full when running the browser, i would love to know some keyboard shortcuts for lubuntu and how can i free up some memory
<BufferOverflow> All keyboard shortcuts are defined in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml, and you can close programs, or disable some upstart jobs that aren't needed.
<reach> oh on windows crl+alt+del brings up the task manager. how do i get that on lubuntu?
<BufferOverflow> I don't remmeber the default, but should be ctrl+alt+del
<reach> ohcibi, any more
<reach> ohcibi, any more
<reach> any mor
<BufferOverflow> You don't need to repeat yourself....
<BufferOverflow> If not, check the menu, it's in there.
<reach> no that's an error
<reach> the cd drive is detecting but not working
<BufferOverflow> Define not working, does it not show up? Not ejecting?
<reach> yes it does show it up but saying something about "mount"
<BufferOverflow> So what's it say?
<ilomabr> Hello all.  Looking for any resources on running kernel 3.2 with lubuntu 11.10...
<bioterror> is there a reason for that?
<rawfodog> I made the mistake in changing the right click on the desktop to the open box menu, how do I get the default lubuntu menus back for my desktop ?
<bioterror> rawfodog, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<bioterror> lovely url
<rawfodog> thanks man
<rawfodog> ah nice it worked, thanks bioterror
<rawfodog> err ,, that sounds wierd lol
<ilomabr> On my particular hardware i saw better wireless performance using a bleeding edge distro with kernel 3.2.
<bioterror> ilomabr, seems that the most of the ppa's doesnt have newer than 3.0.something
<bioterror> ilomabr, compile yourself ;)
<bioterror> ilomabr, upgrade to beta and you'll have 3.2.0-20 ;)
<ilomabr> Is it better to wait for the release of 12? (25 days)
<bioterror> ilomabr, hard to say
<bioterror> this one works fine ;)
<ilomabr> True, I'm gonna sit tight, I'm new to lubuntu (2 days) and I've never been more happy with a linux distro
<ilomabr> Thanks for the help
<DragoniaX_DX> hoi
<DragoniaX_DX> how can i change processor settings?
<holstein> DragoniaX_DX: what are you trying to change?
<DragoniaX_DX> im looking at system information and it says intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz 800.00MHz   is it then running at 800mhz ? o.o
<holstein> DragoniaX_DX: it likely steps
<DragoniaX_DX> uh...
<holstein> you can disable that though it you prefer.. i havent dealt with CPU scaling in LXDE, but in gnome2 in ubuntu 10.04, an applet can be added to control CPU scaling
<holstein> i think knowing that term "cpu scaling", or just seeing if the system feels slow will help you
<DragoniaX_DX> okay, im gonna try that applet if it works
<DragoniaX_DX> hmm installed 4 software things and it says now 2001.00MHz xD thnx for helping :D
<salex> ho installato lubuntu 12.04 , pero' non riesco ad installare adobe flashplugin installer, mi da' sempre errore
<salex> I installed Lubuntu 12.04, but 'I can not install adobe flashplugin installer, who can help me, thanks
<salex> I installed Lubuntu 12.04, but 'I can not install adobe flashplugin installer, who can help me, thanks
<Elchzard> Anyone know the key combination to boot from disk with powerpc?
<Elchzard> PowerBook G4 specifically
<Elchzard> Command + Option + something
<Unit193> C or Option?
<dustman> hi
<dustman> does lununtu read .xinitrc when user logs in?
<dustman> I'd like to add kbd switch between dk/ru, but can't figure out how to do it
<dustman> lxkeymap doesn't allow me to 'add' new layout, just switch existing one
<dustman> and writing '
<dustman> setxkbmap -layout "dk,ru" -variant ",phonetic" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle" ' to .xinitrc or .xsession doesn't seem to work
<dustman> it works tho if simply typed in terminal
<dustman> k, just a notice: fixed it by adding that line to .xprofile
<kristian_aalborg> cheers
<kristian_aalborg> I just put lubuntu on an old box... everything was cool until I decided to get a wifi dongle
<kristian_aalborg>  RTL8191su is the chip.... I see the networks, but can't connect
<kristian_aalborg> holstein, head_victim etc - hi, you know me
<holstein> kristian_aalborg: hey
<holstein> i would try ndisgtk or whatever the ndiswrapper GUI is
<holstein> might need to blacklist the offending module
<kristian_aalborg> the nick is altered because I'm on a different box than usually
<holstein> OR, just go right back to the store and try another one ;)
<kristian_aalborg> well. I tore apart the cellophane already
<holstein> shouldnt matter
<kristian_aalborg> I am reading about the problem on ubuntuforums
<holstein> you should be able to exchange
<kristian_aalborg> does matter - the shop is closed and I'm leaving this place tonight
<holstein> i always ask before i leave the store though...
<kristian_aalborg> (the place where the box is, not this mortal coil"
<kristian_aalborg> yeah, I usually ask but there was some kind of situation there today
<kristian_aalborg> regardless
<holstein> yeah.. try the windows driver
<holstein> that GUI makes it pretty painless, and i bet you have a disc with it on it already :) ...literally wont hurt anything
<kristian_aalborg> I'll give it a shot
<kristian_aalborg> in an aside, are things well in your end?
<holstein> yup... busy... happy :) not bad at all!
<holstein> and you?
<kristian_aalborg> I'm fine... studying
<kristian_aalborg> not too busy, which equals broke but other than that I'm fine
<kristian_aalborg> I may have gotten a writing gig... can I perhaps interview you (it will be brief)
<kristian_aalborg> it's for a music website
<kristian_aalborg> okay, so I got the inf via ndiswrapper
<holstein> kristian_aalborg: anytime
<holstein> you know where to find me :)
<kristian_aalborg> cool
<FernandoCueva> anybody here can help me increase the resolution my max out is at 800x600
<kanliot> fernando, what is the native resolution your monitor?
<FernandoCueva> kanliot, I dont know everything
<bioterror> faq has guide
<phillw> FernandoCueva: no one does (although the MOTU's come pretty close :P )
<Unit193> I have needed to generate a xorg.conf in the past to get anything good.
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; you lie ;-)
<FernandoCueva> how to find out my native res from my lcd
<bioterror> from google for example
<FernandoCueva> I don't  it knows
<bioterror> usually monitors says "this is wrong resolution"
<FernandoCueva> I don't think it knows that
<bioterror> I bet it knows it
<FernandoCueva> my lcd does 1024 with some other os but not lubuntu
<FernandoCueva> it did on windows too
<bioterror> then 1024x768 it is
<FernandoCueva> I used both tools cvt and gtf to find out mode numbers
<AngelForget> lubuntu is very good
<FernandoCueva> they were different but still got same error configure crtc 0 failed
<FernandoCueva> I hate how lubuntu doesn't provide the application bar I have to alt tab to go to the next application
<bioterror> what?
<iceroot> FernandoCueva: working fine here
<FernandoCueva> when you open multiple applications the bars aren't on the taskbar
<iceroot> FernandoCueva: by default you have
<AngelForget> look what else the bar Aplications FernandoCueva
<FernandoCueva> if you minimze an application they hide
<FernandoCueva> no way to retrieve them by with alt tab
<AngelForget> looks good in the properties of the bar
<iceroot> i have no idea what you are talking about, sorry
<FernandoCueva> the properties of the bar lack option to make applications visibile on the taskbar
<AngelForget> else is a friend tester chan ?
<FernandoCueva> well I'm using 10.04 that's maybe why
<AngelForget> Lubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 is a bomb can not wait "now that the final version comes out
<AngelForget> very very Congratulations to all the staff
<FernandoCueva> is it that good
<phillw> FernandoCueva: 10.04 has not had anything back ported to it. We simply lack (wo)man-power to have someone work on the back ports. We want to backport, but alas not enough people.
<phillw> AngelForget: thanks, yeah, it is looking good :D
<AngelForget> hello phillw
<FernandoCueva> I was recommened it because it was lts and because it suppose to have good support for old hadware
<FernandoCueva> will the lubuntu 12.04 support my pentium 3
<AngelForget> phillw, I tested Ubuntu beta 2 in every way and only positive feedback if it were not for some small bugs
<phillw> bioterror: you'll now better than me, with us dropping back to non-pae kernel, will Pentium 3 be supported?
<phillw> or is it still an i686 only?
<FernandoCueva> uname -rsnm gives me i686
<bioterror> i686
<bioterror> I think
<Unit193> FernandoCueva: grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<Unit193> (Doesn't matter too much if they drop the kernel fully in .10)
<phillw> Unit193: pae is no longer required, we switched kernel
<Unit193> phillw: See line above.
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks AngelForget
<FernandoCueva> what about that command Unit193
<FernandoCueva> there are flags
<AngelForget> hello great MrChrisDruif
<Unit193> Then you should be set later on at least.
<FernandoCueva> Unit193, what was that command for
<Unit193> Check if your computer supports the PAE kernel.
<phillw> FernandoCueva: as usual, the release team have provided what seems like a good answer, but would need testing
<phillw> 12.04 will run on older CPUs provided that it's installed with Lubuntu or Xubuntu, or that the -generic kernel is otherwise installed / kept installed by hand somehow (e.g. on upgrades)
<phillw> I don't happen to remember the full CPU list off the top of my head, but Pentium 3 sounds comfortably within range for -generic
 * phillw has removed his name, as it was a PM
#lubuntu 2012-04-03
<osmodivs> Hello. I have Lubuntu 11.10 32  bits in a Acer One Netbook. When I insert my headphones I can hear the sound in my headphones AND in the Netbook internal speakers. How can I shut down the internal speakers while lisenting on the headphones?
<holstein> osmodivs: you could try using pulseaudio, unless you are, then try using ALSA only
<holstein> i would try with a live CD first... a normal ubuntu live CD.. maybe 12.04 and 10.04
<osmodivs> holstein, Well, I am installing PulseAudio stuff right now, and see what happens
<osmodivs> ¿Whatcould go wrong?
<holstein> lol... try pavucontrol if you get pulse going
<reach> how do one set up their e-mails addresses in sylpheed?
<reach> hello, help benn needed here
<holstein> reach: i would probably go to the sylpheed team.. is it default in lubuntu?
<Unit193> reach: http://support.real-time.com/linux/email/client/sylpheed.html or http://www.melvilletheatre.com/articles/sylpheed-gmail/index.html
<Unit193> holstein: Yep.
<reach> oh thanks but i already know how to set it up but the stmp part is a problem
<reach> y cant this page be like the ubuntu page
<holstein> reach: whats the question?
<reach> holstein: cant log in on sylpheed
<Unit193> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<holstein> reach: i would confirm the creds elsewhere... make sure you have the STMP ports correct and the user and pass... and all that
<reach> holstein: yeah i know i dont know the STMP for yahoo mail and gmail BUT the gmail is set automatically by default
<holstein> reach: cool... just confirm it somewhere else... gmail can pop... yahoo is a pay-for service for forwarding like that AFAIK
<reach> i just what to know if its imap 4 or pop3
<holstein> reach: thats all server side thoug.. the client just does what you configure it to do
<holstein> though*
<holstein> the client will need to be configured to talk with the server, however that is
<reach> oh where does apps go when i have install them through terminal
<holstein> thats going to depend on the application to some degree...
<Unit193> I seem to remember jmarsden telling you to dpkg -L packagename  for that...
<reach> browsers
<reach> unit193: just type in that alone in the terminal?
<Unit193> dpkg -L chromium-browser  for example.
<reach> on sec
<reach> unit193: that doesnt show me where the file is located it show me the files that have to do with thw app
<Unit193> ...Exactly.
<holstein> those are what get installed when that application is installed
<reach> huh>? i want to know where the app is located not what is installed
<holstein> reach: ? you mean in the menu?
<holstein> the application is located in all those placed
<holstein> places*
<reach> yes and when i enter my computer and open my hdd
<holstein> if you mean "when i install an application myself, without a package manger, using the terminal, and there is no menu entry made for it, how do i make a menu entry?"
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<reach> yes
<reach> how do i changed the wallpaper
<holstein> see if it looks like this reach http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=31338
<NEOhidra> hi i would like to ask for which messages wont be used the localised string if LC_MESSAGES=POSIX is presented in /etc/environment
<Elchzard> realllly slow running off livedisk
<Elchzard> I didn't realise this computer was THAT bad
<Elchzard> XD
<wxl> j/msg ReonMoebius oh dude this is such good shit http://muchausensound.bandcamp.com/album/i-heart-feedback
<wxl> oops
<Unit193> wxl: Great job. :P
<wxl> Unit193: :/ do i get kickbanned for a typo? ;)
<Unit193> Maybe if they weren't so lazy... ;)
<wxl> hmmmm…"they" huh? ;)
<Elchzard> So the powerbook i'm trying to install 12.04 ppc on is too slow to open the install file. :|
<milen8204> any one have problems whit flash player ?
<bioterror> some problems with youtube
<phillw> Elchzard: which G do you have?
<bioterror> sometimes it crashes, after restart it wont start playback
<phillw> Elchzard: as in G3, G4, G5 ?
<phillw> bioterror: there is a newer verision of flash, but it is not in deb format and needs alien.
<Elchzard> G4
<Elchzard> Sorry phillw, wasn't paying attention
<wxl> milen8204: assumedly you're using chromium?
<bioterror> phillw, helps a lot :D
<phillw> Elchzard: can you please try using the alternate? the standard desktop install may be stessing your computer out too much with the Ubiquity installer.
<Elchzard> I can get to the step after language selection and after that it just freezes and the installer quits
<Elchzard> phillw: I'll go try that now :)
<Elchzard> Thanks
<phillw> bioterror: I don't mind uploading the deb version to the 'thesii.org' server.
<milen8204> wxl, no I am using Firefox
<Unit193> Alian isn't awesome, that's for sure.
<phillw> Unit193: it installed the latest flash for me, so that I can play the vids on http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/
<milen8204> I have uninstalled chromium
<wxl> milen8204: i've had better luck with chromium. not sure if they're using the non-adobe flash google is making, but it sure seems like it
<phillw> I like what works, KISS :D
<wxl> milen8204: i say this as a firefox user. i keep chromium around for, e.g. bandcamp uplaods
<Unit193> Yeah, and alian messes stuff up a lot of the time, but anywho...
<phillw> wxl: even with lubuntu-restricted-extras it would not work.
<wxl> phillw: haven't tried the beeb.
<milen8204> wxl, can you run youtube clips whit firefox ?
<phillw> with 12.04, it still complained I did not have the correct flash player. I got the rpm version and used alien to install it. It now works.
<wxl> milen8204: yeah and i just have the latest from the repos
<phillw> milen8204: for you tube, simply switch over to HTML5
<wxl> milen8204: but there are flash things that will not work except with chromium
<phillw> milen8204: http://googlesystem.blogspot.co.uk/2010/01/youtubes-html5-player.html
<wxl> oh that's right!
<wxl> i use html5!
<wxl> i forgot about that
<milen8204> phillw, how can I switch to HTML5 ?
<phillw> milen8204: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<milen8204> phillw, ohh it is another player :)
<milen8204> thanks phillw
<phillw> just sign up for the trial, it is not another player, it is next level of HTML that no longer requires Abobe Flash :)
<phillw> milen8204:  ^^
<milen8204> phillw, thanks but it does not work for me :D I singed up but do not work
<phillw> you will have to restart your browser.
<milen8204> phillw, I have "!" on " h.264 " what does it mean ?
<phillw> milen8204: go back to http://www.youtube.com/html5 and it will now tell you what it can support.
<phillw> I have h264 support
<milen8204> aha
<milen8204> I succeed to start one clip trough HTML5 but how can I watch clips in other sites ?
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; feel free to talk about me on #lubuntu-offtopic ^_^
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: you are not familiar with humour?
<unkn-error> hello!
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha unkn-error
<unkn-error> dose anyone know where lxde keep's his " config " file for mouse settings?
<MrChrisDruif> What mouse settings?
<unkn-error> I wish to be able to scroll more lines per one wheel movement
<MrChrisDruif> I think it is in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<unkn-error> what is ~/.
<unkn-error>  . /home?
<MrChrisDruif> /home/<user-name>
<MrChrisDruif> And the . in front of config means that it's hidden
<MrChrisDruif> I believe pressing Ctrl+H should make it visible in PCmanFM
<MrChrisDruif> (The file-manager)
<Unit193> Correct.
<Elchzard> Alternate install is working perfectly phillw, thanks :D
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear Elchzard
<unkn-error> I have found the config file I am looking at it
<phillw> Elchzard: excellent news, we will make a note of it in the release notes. Can you let me know what amount of RAM your computer has.
<Elchzard> I'll check once it's up, I can't remember precisely
<unkn-error> I hope I'll find the scroll section, thank you
<MrChrisDruif> unkn-error; search for mousebind-button
<phillw> Elchzard: just ask back, and we can give you the insrtuction to check :)
<Elchzard> aaaand it boots
<Elchzard> Thought i'd never be able to do something with that old laptop
<Elchzard> :)
<Elchzard> phillw: gnome-system-monitor is telling me 242.9 MiB
<Elchzard> But..
<Elchzard> I'm not sure how that's right
<Elchzard> No wait, just check Apple specsheets
<Elchzard> That's right
<Elchzard> phillw: 242.9 MB :)
<phillw> Elchzard: thanks, I will ask the ppc testers to decide on what RAM is acceptable for an install.
<phillw> Elchzard: lubuntu ppc is designed for 'old laptops'. It is what we are here for. Thank you for taking the time out to come back and confirm it works.
<Elchzard> :)
<phillw> Elchzard: as a user of a ppc, may I ask you to join the group that discusses that system within Lubuntu?
<Elchzard> phillw: sure, i'm interested
<phillw> elz
<phillw> Elchzard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC
<phillw> it is a little out of date, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/
<phillw> is our main area.
<Elchzard> phillw: I'll do the necessary things tomorrow, (well - today) but thanks for the links and involvement :)
<phillw> Elchzard: welcome to Lubuntu, what we lack in numbers; we make up on quality :)
#lubuntu 2012-04-04
<danel> I don't use ubuntu interface, only gnome and unity compiz plug in and kde, I'd do no good in a light weight section, I'm out.......
<danel> sorry
<danel> I use ubuntu, DON'T use lubuntu
<FernandoCueva> who can help me increase size and performance with lubuntu
<reach> hey, what format should i get apps in for lubuntu 11.10? deb or tar
<Unit193> !repoi
<Unit193> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Unit193> use the repo, don't normally download from sites if you can avoid it.
<reach> unit193: are you talking to me?
<Unit193> Yep.
<reach> oh lol, so whats repo
<Unit193> The bot just linked to them, you use synaptic or apt-get to install software.
<reach> so if i wanted chrome what do i try using apt-get
<Unit193> Well, chrome isn't there, but chromium is.
<reach> oh o.k. what about midori
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install mirodi
<Unit193> !software | reach
<ubottu> reach: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Unit193> https://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux if you must have chrome rather than chromium.
<reach> oh one sec
<reach> isnt it midori and not mirodi
<reach> ?
<Unit193> Typo.
<chris_> how do i fully install firefox so it shows in my sys tray and start options?
<Unit193> Tray and "start option"?
<Unit193> That's not the normal install.
<chris_> well i dont know how to to do it
<chris_> i never had a problem in ubuntu when i installed firefox but it seems everything is different in lubuntu and I cant install it so it shows up anywhere
<Unit193> Menu > Internet > Firefox
<chris_> yeah....no its not there, it is not anywhere....I have to go into the downloads folder>firefox>firefox.exe to run firefox
<Unit193> Errr....
<chris_> the icon has not shown up anywhere at all even the desktop
<Unit193> What?
<Unit193> How did you install it?
<chris_> i just downloaded it from mozilla
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Unit193> You should really use the repos...
<chris_> how do i do that???
<Unit193> .exe is a windows program.
<chris_> whatever the "executable" file is is what i have to click on
<Unit193> The link ubottu has it, but in short, open synaptic and search or open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install firefox
<chris_> i havent even touched the surface of linux so I am still learning how to isntall things through the terminal and understanding the terminology
<chris_> should i uninstall what i downloaded?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement should help.
<Unit193> Would be a bery good idea.
<chris_> i know you should always install stuff through the terminal but sometimes I have issues doing it
<Unit193> Don'thave to use the terminal, you can use  synaptic.
<chris_> E: Package 'firefox' has no installation candidate.......this is what it says in terminal
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<chris_> twiztid
<Unit193> try  sudo apt-get update   then the install command.
<chris_> disregard the twiztid thing....meant for another chat
<chris_> this synaptic thing is making no sense to me sorry
<chris_> i figured it out
<chris_> @Unit193 thanks I figured it out
<Unit193> Yep, synaptic isn't too hard, but it may be confusing for someone that hasn't used it before.
<Unit193> In the next version there's an even friendlier way to do it.
<chris_> i did it in the terminal, i will have to mess with the synaptic thing.....another question, yesterday my time read a 12 hour time format and now it switched back to 24 hour....how do i switch it back?
<Unit193> Change the clock format to something like  %r
<Unit193> Right click > settings
<Unit193> (Clock settings, not panel)
<chris_> ok almost there....how do i take the seconds off?
<Unit193> Use a different time setting.
<Unit193> http://linux.die.net/man/3/strftime list of choices (you can combine, and it's accessible from your system via   man strftime  terminal command)
<chris_> thanks
<chris_> later everyone
<iceroot> what metapackage is pulling the smallest lxde-env?
<Unit193> lxde-core or lubuntu-core
<iceroot> Unit193: thx
<pcman> hello
<glosoli> hey, I want to ask, this is how lightdm in ubuntu looks like: http://www.debianadmin.com/wp-content/gallery/lubuntu12/17.png ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> glosoli: looks like beta 12.04
<glosoli> JohnDoe_71Rus: is this going to look like that after Final also ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but i whant some change
<JohnDoe_71Rus> don't know,
<glosoli> Ah, then I better wait :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> test in virtualbox
<reach> manager isn't working
<skedar> hi, I bought an EEE PC, 1025C, quite a new model I think, I'd like to find out whether there is any drivers support for it on Linux since I'd love it to run Lubuntu, but I didn't find anyone who tried to run linux on it by googling, does anyone have this model here?
<bioterror> try Live?
<bioterror> put it on USB and give it a spin
<skedar> yeah I want to do it today =) was just curious about the drivers, I'm pretty sure it will work somehow on generic ones but I wonder how the battery will be handled for instance, whether I'll still have a good battery capacity
<bioterror> that's why the live environment rules
<bioterror> you can try it out and see if it works out of the box ;)
<bioterror> no need for installing
<skedar> I guess, but I don't want to wait 10 hours to see if my battery still works that long on Lubuntu =D
<Mordy> hi
<Elchzard> hello Mordy
<Mordy> can you tell me why my desktop freeze after I add shortcuts on desktop?
<Mordy> lubuntu start acting strange all icons dissaphed from desktop I have fresh install
<milen8204> anyone have problems whit watching  youtube clips
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> crashes some times or doesnt start
<milen8204> does not start at all
<bioterror> that happens too
<milen8204> it is happened  when I use Lubuntu, when I use Ubuntu have no problems
<bioterror> that's becouse of flashplayer
<milen8204> yes
<milen8204> how can I fix it ?
<bioterror> youtube.com/html5
<milen8204> but
<milen8204> I can watch clips in others sites like vbox7.com for example
<TheCheggs> i think i may know of a fix for your problem milen8204, it worked for me
<TheCheggs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<milen8204> TheCheggs, ok thanks for information
<TheCheggs> getting rid of libvdpau1 always fixxed it for me, but you cannot use any sort of mplayer after removing it
<milen8204> TheCheggs, can you use VLC player ?
<TheCheggs> yep
<milen8204> ok I will remove it :D
<TheCheggs> :)
<TheCheggs> audacious and vlc still work fine, please excuse my spelling. it isn't my strong suit :)
<milen8204> my spelling is not the best thing either
<milen8204> :D
<TheCheggs> :D
<milen8204> TheCheggs, should i restart the PC
<milen8204> ?
<TheCheggs> naw it should work as is
<milen8204> not for me
<milen8204> :(
<TheCheggs> did you kill the webbrowser and start it back up?
<TheCheggs> and if that doesn't work then try rebooting, i didn't think i had to but could be wrong
<milen8204> i am going to reboot
<milen8204> TheCheggs, didnt succeeded
<TheCheggs> hmm
<TheCheggs> and your sure you removed that file?
<milen8204> yes  I did that ins Synaptic
<milen8204> I am going to do that again
<TheCheggs> that was the only fix i found that worked
<TheCheggs> i don't know man
<milen8204> TheCheggs, ok thank for the help
<milen8204> it says that I do not have flash player
<Unit193> Enable the !partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<ilomabr> also if you use firefox the flashaid addon works great
<TheCheggs> brb all
<MrChrisDruif> TheCheggs; might you be interested in joining the Lubuntu Team meeting?
<MrChrisDruif> It's on #ubuntu-meeting right now and we've just started
<TheCheggs> uhh sure, ill listin in :)
<TheCheggs> brb lads
<TheCheggs> i am back
<TheCheggs> aww yeah
<TheCheggs> MrChrisDruif, thank you for inviting me :)
<MrChrisDruif> TheCheggs; don't mention it
<TheCheggs> :>
<ingmar_> hi.. can anyone look and see whats wrong with a simple script i wrote? whats that site where you can copy paste your code?
<bioterror> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ingmar_> ty
<ingmar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915215/ its really simple just a script that counts.. or should
<MrChrisDruif> ingmar_; is this line correct? number=$((number + 1))
<ingmar_> yes.. it should count up $until it reaches $number2 right?
<ingmar_> * it should count up $number till it reaches $number2
<MrChrisDruif> number=$(($number + 1)) or just number+=1 ?
<MrChrisDruif> Probably the first
<jmarsden|work> ingmar_: The increment line can be written as   ((number+=1))
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden|work; current line doesn't work right?
<jmarsden|work> The extra $ at the front of the (( causes issues, it tries to evaluate the resulting expression.
<jmarsden|work> ((n+1)) is an example in the Advanced Bash Scripting Guide... so that way *definitely* works :)
<jmarsden|work> ((n+=1)) I meant
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<AMIGAS> how do i change the wallpaper?
<wxl> AMIGAS: right click on desktop > Desktop Preferences …should be obvious at that point ;)
<AMIGAS> wxl: it's not there
<wxl> AMIGAS: strange. it's here. last item in the context menu. what do you get? i.e. what are all the options?
<wxl> AMIGAS: try hitting alt-f2 and enter `pcmanfm --desktop-pref` (without the quotes) and hit enter
<AMIGAS> wxl: terminal, browser, desktops, ob conf, reconfigure, restart ans exit
<wxl> while you're in that dialog from the above, click on the advanced tab and UNcheck the "show menus provided by window managers…" option
<wxl> which will fix the right click menu next time
<wxl> ^ AMIGAS
<AMIGAS> where is that?
<wxl> if you do what i said above you'll see
<wxl> AMIGAS: try hitting alt-f2 and enter `pcmanfm --desktop-pref` (without the quotes) and hit enter
<AMIGAS> ok i see then
<AMIGAS> lol oh thanks but why couldn't i find it anywhere?
<wxl> the answer to your problem? it's in the faq
<wxl> it would have been nice if we would have used the openbox menu (the one you were originally seeing) for our context menu but to keep the theme looking the same we used a different one
<wxl> if you accidentially hit that checkbox i mentioned, it just disappears with no apparent solution
<wxl> so it's got its pros and cons
#lubuntu 2012-04-05
<AMIGAS> oh cool well i changed it thank's to you
<wxl> no prob
<AMIGAS> is there a apps centre for lubuntu like how there's one for ubuntu?
<ilomabr> AMIGAS:  Yes the package is lubuntu-software-center
<ilomabr> google that and youll find the ppa you can add to apt-get install it
<ilomabr> For anyone thats up for beta software a "do-release-upgrade -d " (essentially upgrading to beta 12.04) fixed all of my atheros wireless network throughput issues....smb throughput is more than double
<AMIGAS> ilomabr: oh so i can use the terminal to get it?
<ilomabr> this ppa isnt official but it works...
<ilomabr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<ilomabr> then  "apt-get update"
<ilomabr> then "apt-get install lubuntu-software-center"
<AMIGAS> my top task bar disappear
<ilomabr> or wait for 12.04, its there by default
<AMIGAS> what my task bar
<wxl> AMIGAS: try the alt-f2 and do `lxpanelctl restart`
<AMIGAS> ok
<AMIGAS> ok
<AMIGAS> wow it work
<AMIGAS> wxl: oh do you know all this's things?
<AMIGAS> what is dock?
<wxl> AMIGAS: sorry for disappearing. i'm one of the team and a hardcore user
<wxl> AMIGAS: btw all this info is in the guides/workarounds -- have you seen the wiki?
<Unit193> And manpages. :P
<AMIGAS> wxl: ah no
<wxl> AMIGAS: the dock isn't necessarily relevant to the native lubuntu setup.
<AMIGAS> wal: yeah but just wanted to know what is it for
<wxl> AMIGAS: [3~https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation#Wiki_-_Frequently_Asked_Questions
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation#Wiki_-_Frequently_Asked_Questions
<wxl> that i mean
<wxl> the dock is a launcher.. like the little bar at the bottom of the mac screen if you're familiar with them :D
<AMIGAS> wxl: browser is slowing down the pc (chromium) and i not seen to find a simple browser to use.
<wxl> if you just want to see text, dillo works well :D
<AMIGAS> lol and maybe a flash player too :D
<wxl> oh bah then keep chromium-- it's your best choice
<wxl> out of ALL of them
<wxl> anywho gotta jet
<AMIGAS> kool
 * wxl pokes Unit193 
<wxl> help AMIGAS out if he needs it :D
 * Unit193 jabs wxl 
 * Unit193 knows nothing.
<wxl> (he's lying)
<AMIGAS> lol
<AMIGAS> using terminal to install it's saying something about main, universe and etc...
<Unit193> What command are you using, and is it just the downloading part?
<AMIGAS> "sudo apt-get install" i'm using that
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install firefox   for example tells you that it's downloading it and from where, and unpacking, etc.
<AMIGAS> i wise to gather knowledge like you about the os
<Unit193> I just mess around and poke stuff. Reading the manual/wiki/blog posts as well.
<AMIGAS> oh
<AMIGAS> ah the termial isn't work like when i tpye "sudo apt-get install firefox" it's loading the first thing about dictator located or something like that
<AMIGAS> how to cut down on memory use
<Unit193> Disable unneeded startup jobs, close unneeded programs, etc.
<AMIGAS> all disable and unneeded programs gone but need to do more
<Unit193> Add more ram. :P
<Unit193> How much do you have?
<AMIGAS> about 380 :D
<Unit193> Run a process manager and see what's taking it up.
<AMIGAS> something name "Xorg"
<Unit193> Yeah, don't kill that.
<AMIGAS> can i stop it?
<AMIGAS> :D why not, what is it?
<Unit193> Your GUI.
<Unit193> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<AMIGAS> oh
<AMIGAS> what about openbox?
<Unit193> Again, no.
<Unit193> You'll be better off not killing anything unless you know for sure what it is.
<AMIGAS> :D oh but i only know some
<AMIGAS> gvsf?
<Unit193> < Unit193> You'll be better off not killing anything unless you know for sure what it is.
<Unit193> Do you know what it is? If not, you may not want to kill it.
<AMIGAS> just tell me some that i can kill
<Unit193> Browsers, email clients, IM clients, or other desktop applications.
<AMIGAS> on it
<AMIGAS> how about xscreensaver
<Unit193> Type    free -m   and tell me what you see.
<Unit193> ^^ in a terminal window.
<AMIGAS> total 380, used 98
<AMIGAS> free 282
<Unit193> That's not bad at all, you can live with that.
<AMIGAS> what about xscreensaver?
<Unit193> That's your screensaver....
<Unit193> Why do you think you need to cut down?
<AMIGAS> dont need it :D
<Unit193> Careful about screen burn in.
<AMIGAS> :D is that a joke because that was FUNNY
<Unit193> Do you know what it is?
<AMIGAS> nope
<Unit193> It's where your monitor displays something so long that it actually shows up when you turn off the monitor, or when you change the window even.
<AMIGAS> you mean what it burn on the monitor even whenit off you say
<dabir> my HDMI audio just shows "S/PDIF" in alsamixer, i unmuted it and still no sound can anyone help
<holstein> dabir: i wouldnt trust the labels
<holstein> i would consider pulse
<holstein> i would maybe think about trying a few different live CD's and see if you can learn something
<holstein> mabye find a tool, or a kernel that supports your hardware better that you can add into your current lubuntu
<dabir> in alsamixer, i have no adjustable volume control for HDMI. all that shows is S/PDIF and I unmuted it, but still no sound coming from TV
<holstein> dabir: right.. i would not trust that label to be correc
<holstein> correct*
<holstein> i would consider installing pulse audio and using pavucontrol
<iceroot> apt-get install lubuntu-core is designed to offer me an lxde env with x-server and lxdm on 11.10? so that a start will automaticly show up the display-manager?
<iceroot> if so, then we are facing bugs on 11.10
<iceroot> or is lubuntu-core something different?
<bioterror> lubuntu-core is core
<bioterror> you have to pull all the programs you want
<iceroot> so the same as lubuntu-desktop without abiword and so on but with lxde, xserver and logon-manager
<bioterror> iceroot, what kind of bugs you are then facing?
<bioterror> iceroot, exactly, that's how it should be :D
<iceroot> bioterror: lxdm AND lightdm are trying to start
<iceroot> on 11.10
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> old good
<iceroot> none of them can start and you end up on tty1
<iceroot> used netinstall with only openssh-server and then apt-get install lubuntu-core
<iceroot> phillw: is there a way for the testing-team to test that case again? i am out of hardware-ressources
<iceroot> netinstall i386, 11.10, only choose openssh-server and then "apt-get update && apt-get install lubuntu-core" reboot and then lxdm and lightdem are trying to start, both are failing and you end up on tty1
<iceroot> working fine when using lubuntu-desktop instead
<bioterror> you can check what packages the lubuntu-core fetches?
<bioterror> and then do: ubuntu-bug lubuntu-core
<bioterror> ;)
<iceroot> bioterror: i am not sure if something went wrong from my site but i dont have ressources to retest it and i dont like bugs where i am just guessing
<bioterror> if I find my stinkpad ac adapter, I might spin around mini.iso on a t42
<iceroot> bioterror: would be great, thank you
<bioterror> no problemos ;)
<bioterror> I can report it then
<iceroot> i really need hardware here which is able to run a vm...
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> the problem is the disappearance of the volume applet in Lubuntu
<cristian_c> adding it again it did not do much, just deleting the hidden folder in home lxpanel was even worse, because the panel lacked
<cristian_c> Reset the panel, I found that creating a new user, with it, the panel was not present
<cristian_c> Resetting the panel in a more correct way, however, I discovered something:
<cristian_c> lxpanel -p Lubuntu command brings up (in addition to the panel) the following string on the terminal:
<cristian_c> lxpanel: can't start plugin volume
<cristian_c> However, nothing has appeared in addition to this
<cristian_c> may be useful to correct the problem you think?
<Atlantic777> Where could I find some sys requirements for lubuntu?
<rdkrdk> hi, I'm on a netbook, an eee PC, I installer Lubuntu along Windows on another partition to have a dual boot, just finished the install, the computer reboots, but grub doesn't show up, can someone help me?
<rdkrdk> installed*
<rdkrdk> (it's Windows 7 that atomatically starts up when booting the computer, for clarification)
<bioterror> !grubrecovery
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<rdkrdk> thank you I am going to check this
<rdkrdk> going to try this from the live cd, thanks again
<skedar> thanks bioterror, grub-repair fixed the issue. So I could try the new eee PC on lubuntu, no support for graphic drivers (yet ?) but the bettery is properly handled with it's [i don't remember how it's called] technology using Jupiter and Jupiter-eee-pc packages
<skedar> battery*
<bioterror> nice to hear that it helped
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> about the flash problem
<bioterror> I have 11.2.202.228 installed and I made a visit to: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<bioterror> it first shows animation no probs but then it disappears
<bioterror> I disabled my Adblock Plus and voilá ;D
<bioterror> but did not solve problems on youtube
<rohn> hi all
<bioterror> howdy
<rohn> i have a strange problem
<bioterror> I hope it's not related to flash :D
<rohn> today i installed lubuntu in my pc
<rohn> before taking the update my sound card is perfect but after the update
<rohn> it not working
<rohn> :(
<rohn> mine is soundblaster
<rohn> 5.1
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and execute command: alsamixer
<bioterror> and check PCM and MASTER
<bioterror> MM means MUTED
<rohn> lspci dose not  show me the card also
<bioterror> with m -key you can unmute it
<rohn> :(
<bioterror> okay
<rohn> bioterror: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> where did your soundcard disappear
<bioterror> which soundbast you have exactly?
<bioterror> we could load a module
<rohn> really i donet know
<rohn> i think something dell emu
<rohn> lspci shows me my analog tv tuner card but not the sound card
<rohn> wait i'll be back
<bioterror> rohn, did you install kernel update?
<bioterror> oh dear
<bioterror> too fast
<rohn> i think my card is Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1x
<rohn> how i load driver for it
<rohn> it is not li lspci
<rohn> *lspci
<wxl> rohn: you've looked through the whole of the lspci output and you don't see it there?
<rohn> no it is not in lspci
<rohn> before my update it is there
<rohn> *it was
<wxl> weird
<wxl> is this a laptop?
<rohn> no
<wxl> did you move it? :D
<Unit193> I don't remember if lshw is installed by default, but that should have it.
<rohn> wxl: no
<wxl> Unit193: isn't lspci polling the busses themselves, though?
<rohn> even lshw -C sound also not showing me the card
<wxl> rohn: i'd open up the case and try to make sure the card is seated. i know it sounds stupid, but as i suggested above, lspci should be polling the bus. if the card is connected, it should at least see it, even if it doesn't know what to do with it.
<wxl> maybe use `lspci -v` to get more detail?
<Unit193> And it's not under lsusb, wrong device.
<wxl> you also maybe should check the dmesg output and see if you had any errors
<Combat_Wombat> lo
<rohn> wxl: problem solved.
<wxl> rohn: do tell
<rohn> reinsert the card and reboot
<wxl> yey i guess i was right!
<rohn> now working fine
<Unit193> That almost never happens!
 * wxl slaps Unit193 with a trout
<rohn> is there any graphical alsa mixer??
<wxl> there is but they've got their dependencies
<rohn> i mean a gui for it
<wxl> imho alsamixer works
<wxl> ncurses is gui enough :D
<Unit193> TUI, much nicer.
<wxl> XD
<rohn> in my panel there is a volume control
<rohn> when i right click it i cannot use the volume control option menu
<rohn> it is not highlighted
<milen8204> Any one can help me whit internet video watching problem
<milen8204> ?
<bioterror> youtube?
<Unit193> Flash?
<milen8204> flash
<bioterror> milen8204, sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<milen8204> I have instaled and re instaled several times
<bioterror> milen8204, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<bioterror> milen8204, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<milen8204> If i write sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<milen8204> adobe-flashplugin not found
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> forgot sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> :D
<milen8204> when after purge /
<milen8204> ?
<bioterror> after adding partner repository
<milen8204> if I write it after purge is it wrong ?
<bioterror> no it's not
<bioterror> iceroot, installing lubuntu-core now
<milen8204> the clips runs in youtube
<milen8204> but did not in other sites
<bioterror> you restarted browser?
<bioterror> alt+ctrl+q to quit chromium
<bioterror> or if you use firefox, then quit it
<milen8204> the browser was not working when I installed the changes
<milen8204> but I will reboot the PC
<bioterror> no reboot
<bioterror> what's wrong with you guys
<bioterror> we only reboot when kernel update comes
<Unit193> And not even then sometimes...
<bioterror> yep
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> but the clips do not start
<bioterror> what if you start your browser from terminal
<bioterror> does it complain anything about something?
<milen8204> i will see
<milen8204> not  a problem
<milen8204> starts well
<bioterror> iceroot, seems like lubuntu-core has no dependencies for the lxdm
<bioterror> iceroot, my installation is missing lxdm :D
<bioterror> milen8204, and when you go to your flash site?
<milen8204> yesterday
<bioterror> does it prompt anything to terminal when you go to flash site
<milen8204> no
<bioterror> and your browser was?
<bioterror> firefox?
<milen8204> yes
<bioterror> you have chromium still installed?
<milen8204> no I have removed chromium
<bioterror> could you install chromium-browser
<bioterror> and test with it too
<bioterror> not that I have anything against firefox, but I would like to know
<milen8204> i have tried yesterday and didnt work
<bioterror> I dont care about yesterday
<bioterror> we have now different plugin installed
<bioterror> and we are living the present
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> same thing mising plug-in shockwave flash goes down
<bioterror> your system is 11.10?
<milen8204> lubuntu 11.10
<bioterror> really trivial
<bioterror> how does the flash go down?
<bioterror> it says that "oh snap" in chromium?
<milen8204> it is in Bulgarian language
<milen8204> and I translate
<milen8204> the word may not be the same in English
<Flazer> chromium doesn't come with flash already installed
<Flazer>  i had to execute a script in terminal to install it
<Flazer> you could avoid this by using firefox, chrome, or even opera
<Flazer> i assumed this was expected behavior, not including flash
<bioterror> Flazer, that's why we installed adobe-flashplugin from partner repository
<Flazer> ah
<Flazer> i didn't really understand his question. :-/.  Flash is not working, or continually crashes?
<iceroot> bioterror: so you got a working lxde with lightdm on 11.10?
<bioterror> iceroot, not lightdm
<bioterror> iceroot, I didnt get neither of them
<iceroot> bioterror: so you end up on tty1 like me
<bioterror> iceroot, I used: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core --no-install-recommends
<bioterror> iceroot, exactly
<Unit193> Silly bioterror...
<iceroot> bioterror: i used it without recommends
<iceroot> and i am sure i got lightdm and lxdm
<bioterror> as I have nothing else to do
<iceroot> but seems we are facing a bug with lubuntu-core
<bioterror> I could reinstall
<bioterror> this my system is missing all the goodies
<bioterror> like notifyd and nm-applet and so on
<iceroot> i will open a bug against lubuntu-core
<bioterror> can you hold a sec
<bioterror> and I'll do a reinstall
<iceroot> sure
<bioterror> takes few moments :D
<doogiekd> hey friends,
<doogiekd> have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1952795     any suggestions?
<iceroot> at the moment i have lxde running with 43mb ram usage :)
<iceroot> thats what a system should be :)
<iceroot> bioterror: i have restartet my system and the boot-log says lxdem start failed, lightdm start failed, so its really trying to bring both up
<bioterror> how that's possible
<bioterror> as you should have only one :D
<iceroot> ask lubuntu-core not me :)
<bioterror> so you did just plain: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core?
<iceroot> wait
<iceroot> i did apt-get install lubuntu-core, no x was coming up (bug 1), then i installed lubuntu-desktop, dpkg was asking to use lxdm or lightdm, i choosed lightdm and then its trying to start lxdm and lightdm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<iceroot> yes that bug too....
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> mark is a funny guy
<iceroot> bioterror: and if i am correct you are facing the first bug too
<bioterror> yes, with lubuntu-core a display manager is missing
<bioterror> I assume
<bioterror> but
<bioterror> wait a sec
<bioterror> ;D
<iceroot> bioterror: correct, thats the first bug, the second is that its trying to start lxdm and lightdm
<iceroot> and imo after i installed lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> I'll make a proper installation and see
<iceroot> thank you
<phillw> iceroot: I've seen this mentioned in various places... is there a bug filed yet?
<iceroot> phillw: to be honest i have not searched very long on lp
<iceroot> phillw: i am just waiting for the go from bioterror to open two bugs
<phillw> iceroot: I've not seen any mention of a bug number, so maybe go raise one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Bugs
<phillw> iceroot: cool, thanks.
<bioterror> iceroot, takes a while now as my mini installation is now installing packages
<iceroot> phillw: i just dont have ressources to test so bioterror is rechecking my report
<phillw> Julien loves bugs..... well, maybe not :)
<bioterror> ofcourse he loves
<bioterror> otherwise he would not spend his free time with those
<iceroot> i have a lot of bugs in the pipe but dont have much time
<phillw> iceroot: nor do we before 12.04 !
<iceroot> i will try :)
<iceroot> to open them in the next days
<iceroot> but there are no showstoppers in my pipe (just the lubuntu-core bug) the rest is most translation or other things
<iceroot> and the grey-on-black bug....
<phillw> iceroot: the document freeze I think, has finally landed. So no more updating of documents. It gives the translators some time https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<phillw> iceroot: the grey on black whould have been resolved?
<phillw> s/whould/should
<iceroot> phillw: not on this notify-windows
<iceroot> phillw: when you disconnect from a wifi
<Unit193> Meh, the default notifyd is crappy.
<bioterror> iceroot, booting for the first time
<phillw> iceroot: I'd have to check, but not sure if lubuntu are responsible for notify-windows.
<iceroot> but that are all very unimportant bugs, i think we are on a very good way for 12.04 and the real ugly bugs are fixed (grey on black, kernel panic on eeepc, spaces with xfce4-power-manager)
<iceroot> 11.10 is using lightdm or lxdm?
<kanliot> lxdm
<iceroot> and ubuntu gdm?
<phillw> iceroot: from the beta 2 iso-tracker, we have no show-stoppers... pcmanfm decided to die on me today when using LSC for the 1st time, but not a critical crash. I'll see if it does it again
<kanliot> wait lightdm
<bioterror> lubuntu 11.10 was lxdm
<bioterror> ubuntu 11.10 was lightdm
<bioterror> or is
<bioterror> how ever
<iceroot> ok
<bioterror> and lubuntu 12.04 is lightdm
<phillw> iceroot: we are moving to lightdm for 12.04
<Flazer> what's the difference?
<Flazer> or main differences?
<iceroot> imo k/u/lubuntu are lightdm
<iceroot> on 12.04
<bioterror> Flazer, lightdm is more ugly :D
<Flazer> :( lol
<Unit193> So is X.
<phillw> Flazer: we have switched so we share resources of devs, which are low accross all teams.
<Flazer> it's a smart idea, makes sense at least
<iceroot> bioterror: and is x starting?
<phillw> yeah, we *nearly* went with 11.10, but Julien did not think it advanced enough, so we held back with the statement we would go with it 12.04 (aka let the other teams be guinea pigs... just don't tell them :P )
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> did not install lxdm or anything
<iceroot> bioterror: ok i will open the first bug
<bioterror> and startlubuntu is not working either
<bioterror> startlubuntu really should work
<iceroot> bioterror: can you do "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" and choose lightdm on the configuration
<iceroot> bioterror: in my case lxdm and lightdm are trying to start then
<iceroot> and of course no x, just tty1
<bioterror> wHAT
<iceroot> bioterror: i had the same system as you now
<bioterror> if I install LXDM, it will install lxde-core and lxde-common
<Unit193> Last I knew, I had to start X in one TTY, switch to next, and startlubuntu there.
<bioterror> those are missing from the lubuntu-core
<bioterror> oh dear
<iceroot> bioterror: ok i will open the bug about missing lxde-core and lxde-common
<bioterror> and lxdm and all the other parts :D
<bioterror> should I do the same with 12.04?
<phillw> bioterror: 12.04 is the more imprtant one, IMHO
<iceroot> bioterror: if you have time it would be great, i just tested 11.10
<iceroot> bioterror: but before
<iceroot> bioterror: can you do "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" it should install lxdm and lightdm and both are trying to start and x is not coming up
<bioterror> it really fetches stuff
<bioterror> ̃worth of 500MB
<iceroot> in that time i will create the lubuntu-core bug
<bioterror> hard to read when downloading 6000kb/s ;)
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/974635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 974635 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[11.10] lubuntu-core is missing lxde-core and lxde-common. lxdm will not start/installed" [Undecided,New]
<bioterror> confirmed!
<iceroot> thx
<bioterror> 12.04 minimal cd is 10MB bigger than 11.10
<iceroot> 10mb more awesome stuff :)
<bioterror> dd'ing 12.04
<bioterror> iceroot, nicely lxdm started
<iceroot> bioterror: 11.10 with lubuntu-desktop or 12.04 with lubuntu-core?
<bioterror> with 11.10 first lubuntu-core and then lubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> bioterror: is your system trying to start lightdm too? is lightdm installed?
<bioterror> nope, lightdm is not installed
<iceroot> bioterror: ok then i did something wrong there, thank you for that info
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> how it did fetch lightdm ;)
<iceroot> i dont know
<iceroot> i will do some aptitude-why on that case
<bioterror> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso doesnt like to boot properly
<bioterror> I choose install, flashes usb drive and nothing happens
<bioterror> ahhh, gotta grab non-PAE
<bioterror> now it works
<phillw> bioterror: lubuntu reverted back to non-PAE. Is this causing issues?
<bioterror> nope, I just needed to fetch correct mini.iso
<phillw> Us an xubuntu made the switch
<Unit193> Yes, but there is an option for the mini to be pae or not, not exactly related.
<bioterror> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/
<phillw> Unit193: so, our wiki page should only suggest non pae?
<bioterror> that should be probably suggested
<phillw> bioterror: okes, I know Chris tidied up stuff for 12.04 from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<phillw> bioterror: can you let Chris know about what needs changing on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<bioterror> phillw, I can try to remember when I see him ;)
<phillw> bioterror: do not rely on memory.... send an email!"
<bioterror> I dont have any email clients configured, I just read my mails fron phone :D
<kanliot> :) well kids nowadays!
<kanliot> IMHO you need email, or gmail or something
<phillw> bioterror: do you want me to ping Chris via email so you can discuss this? It is an important area for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<bioterror> phillw, you can rely on me ;)
<bioterror> let's see how 12.04 behaves
<phillw> bioterror: AFAIK, it has behaved with the non-PAE stuff. We had testers on that before the decision was made to ship that kernel. They were using the mini iso.
<bioterror> on 12.04 it fetches lightdm
<bioterror> and network-manager
<bioterror> seems like lubuntu-core on 11.10 is broken
<bioterror> gilir, are you there?
<gilir> ?
<bioterror> gilir, Thu23:59 <iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/974635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 974635 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[11.10] lubuntu-core is missing lxde-core and lxde-common. lxdm will not start/installed" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<bioterror> seems like lubuntu-core on 11.10 is missing stuff
<gilir> I already explained it on the bug report
<bioterror> oh, there has been activity ;9
<bioterror> but what's the point of lubuntu-core if it's not fetching enough packages to get you to the X?
<gilir> use startx, display manager is not strictly required
<gilir> also on 11.10, you can have lxdm or lightdm, both should work nicely
<bioterror> gilir, on 12.04 should core be missing xfce4-power-manager?
<gilir> bioterror, no, it's useless on a desktop computer
<gilir> at least, if you are using core, especially with --no-install-recommends , you need be able to adapt your system
<gilir> it's really minimalist, IMO not usuable "as if"
<wxl> s/f/s/
<iceroot> hm and what is now the minimal lxde installation we can get?
<iceroot> what to install if i only want lxde without abiword chrome and so on
<bioterror> iceroot, 12.04 or 11.10?
<iceroot> bioterror: 11.10
<bioterror> laptop or desktop?
<iceroot> laptop
<bioterror> install mini.iso, install lubuntu-core and then install xfce4-power-manager, network-manager-gnome
<bioterror> and if you want to use login manager, pick lightdm
<iceroot> hm
<bioterror> it's better if you're going to upgrade to 12.04 ;)
<iceroot> bioterror: can you tell me what lubuntu-core is then?
<iceroot> 12.04 lubuntu-core is doing what it should be?
<bioterror> but with 12.04 you only need to install xfce4-power-manager
<iceroot> imo what it should be
<bioterror> yeah
<iceroot> ok
<bioterror> I'm quite happy with the 12.04 what I tested it
<bioterror> I quickly installed and configured it
<iceroot> 12.04 is imo the best choice because xfce4-power-manager is fixed there
<iceroot> with this ugly spaces bug on 11.10
<bioterror> indeed.
<bioterror> was it fixed from lxpanel or from the xfce4-power-manager itself?-)
<iceroot> xfce4-power-manager
<bioterror> awesome
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Fix released]
<iceroot> but until now no backport to 11.10
<iceroot> bioterror: thank you for your time and your feedback
<bioterror> no problems
<bioterror> I had a nice way to spend my evening
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> and half of the night
<iceroot> i will do some hacking tomorrow
<iceroot> a nice lxde based xbmc eeepc for my movies :)
<bioterror> that's already there
<bioterror> that new xbmcbuntu or what was it
<iceroot> thats not fun
<iceroot> :) i want to do it on my own :)
#lubuntu 2012-04-06
<AMIGAS> how do i reset my task bar?
<TheCheggs> like to the default setup?
<AMIGAS> no i cant see it
<TheCheggs> can you open a terminal?
<AMIGAS> yes
<TheCheggs> type in lxpanel
<TheCheggs> does it bring it back?
<AMIGAS> no
<TheCheggs> wait do you mean the panel at the bottom or what shows your currently opened windows?
<AMIGAS> open windows
<TheCheggs> alright, right click the panel at the bottom
<TheCheggs> then add/remove panel items
<TheCheggs> then add
<TheCheggs> and look for task bar
<TheCheggs> click it then click add
<AMIGAS> lol no i cant see my top panel bar
<TheCheggs> hold on i gotta brb
<AMIGAS> wxl: how do i reset my top panel bar?
<wxl> AMIGAS: you have two bars or one?
<AMIGAS> two lol
<TheCheggs> back
<wxl> ok so what are in those two bars, just so i'm clear?
<wxl> (i realize one is gone; let me know what's expected to be in the one missing one)
<AMIGAS> desktop pager, apps, music player, etc... :D
<wxl> ok so that's part of lxpanel for sure
<wxl> so alt-f2 and type `lxpanelctl restart` and hit enter and you're good
<AMIGAS> wow working
<wxl> remember that one, AMIGAS
<wxl> another one to remember if you have a more system-wide problem is `openbox --restart`
<AMIGAS> oh so what does this one do
<wxl> it will restart the whole window manager
<AMIGAS> oh cool, so is there any more that will be useful?
<AMIGAS> brb
<AMIGAS> back
<AMIGAS> oh cool, so is there any more that will be useful?
<wxl> well sure for specific things
<wxl> you remember that wiki link i gave you yesterday?
<AMIGAS> yes but the browser isn't working
<wxl> wat do you mean it's not working?
<AMIGAS> ever freeze the computer or just slows ut down, really slow :D
<wxl> you should try some very simple browser like dillo
<AMIGAS> through terminal
<wxl> it's not a terminal browser, no, but there are many of those, too
<AMIGAS> oh like
<AMIGAS> :D how do you get it through terminal you know the sudo thing
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dillo
<AMIGAS> oh
<AMIGAS> loading dependency tree
<AMIGAS> wxl: have any to lesses the memory beong used?
<wxl> AMIGAS: ctl-alt-del
<AMIGAS> wxl: it say dillo isn't available
<wxl> AMIGAS: give me EXACTLY what it says
<AMIGAS> Package dillo is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<AMIGAS> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<AMIGAS> is only available from another source
<AMIGAS> E: Package 'dillo' has no installation candidate
<wxl> omg
<wxl> how BIZARRE
<wxl> there's a hardy version of dillo and a precise version and that's it
<wxl> wtf
<AMIGAS> :D oh
<AMIGAS> loading... one sec
<wxl> AMIGAS: try arora maybe
<Unit193> That's generally dead, but still in repo.
<wxl> i'm trying to think graphical and lightweight here
<wxl> help me out Unit193
<Unit193> Midori, arora, xxxterm....
<micahg> iceroot: if you would like to prepare a debdiff for the xfce4-power-manager issue, I would be happy to sponsor it next week if no one beats me to it
<wxl> bah midori's yuck
<Unit193> uzbl. ;)
<micahg> wxl: there are surf and uzbl in precise
<wxl> oooh never used that!
<wxl> oh wows i got to check that out
<wxl> he needs >precise
<Unit193> Oneiric has it, uzbl.
<wxl> there!
<wxl> try uzbl AMIGAS !!!
<AMIGAS> wxl: wzbl you say... oh ok
<wxl> uzbl
<wxl> Unit193: they include -tabbed?
<Unit193> Don't remember.
<wxl> oh wow look i didn't know there was a linux silverlight clone. cool.
<Unit193> It's dead though, isn't it?
<AMIGAS> wxl: what's a silverlight clone?
<wxl> AMIGAS: you prolly don't need one :D
<AMIGAS> wxl: still wanna know
<wxl> Unit193: doesn't seem to be. there's still pumping out plugins for chromium. howwver i think this is silverlight 2.0 and i think silverlight is on 5.x
<wxl> AMIGAS: silverlight is framework for internet apps that microsoft made.
<AMIGAS> wxl: oh cool
<wxl> -tabbed, -event-manager, and -cookie-daemon are all included. oh i'm so downloading uzbl tonight
<AMIGAS> wxl: it's grest for you
<AMIGAS> wxl: it said Reading package lists... Done
<AMIGAS> Building dependency tree
<AMIGAS> Reading state information... Done
<AMIGAS> E: Unable to locate package wzbl
<wxl> AMIGAS: uzbl
<wxl> not wzbl
<AMIGAS> wxl: oh Uzbl :D
<AMIGAS> wxl: my bad
<AMIGAS> wxl: loading... so what does uzbl mean?
<wxl> AMIGAS: "usable"
<AMIGAS> wxl: that's a funny way to put it U-Z-BL
<wxl> k time to go
<AMIGAS> adios amigo
<wxl> see you tomorrow AMIGAS :D
<AMIGAS> hasts mananna
<AMIGAS> *hasta
<iceroot> micahg: sounds good i will put the debdiff on the bug then
<AMIGAS> wxl: hasta mananna
<AMIGAS> wxl: spanish for what you said
<micahg> iceroot: go ahead and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors when you add  the debdiff, if no one beats me to it, I will upload it sometime next week
<iceroot> micahg: sounds good
<AMIGAS> unit193: when the process is finish on terminal, where do i find the browser?
<Unit193> Internet section.
<micahg> iceroot: I will give you a bug task as well
<AMIGAS> how do i get the browser app to appear in the menu
<AMIGAS> unit193: how do i get the browser app to appear in the menu?
<CTtechguy> anyone here watch videos off their iphone in lubuntu?
<AMIGAS> what are the controls for uzbl?
<AMIGAS> wxl: the browser is cool and all but the keyboard isn't working?
<bioterror> AMIGAS, you mean that uzbl?
<AMIGAS> bioterror: yes, it's not working for you too?
<bioterror> AMIGAS, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UZBL-Browser#Commands
<AMIGAS> bioterror: i just need to know how to work the keyboard on it
<bioterror> and that explains it
<AMIGAS> oh i dont get it
<mauriicio> hi all
<mauriicio> i have a question: in nautilus, to open multiple files (example: multiple videos or songs), i select the files and press <enter>. but in pcmanfm, if i do same thing, it opens only the last file of the selecteds.
<mauriicio> how I open multiple files in pcmanfm ?
<mauriicio> anybody helps me ?
<kanliot> drag and drop out of pcmanfm to whatever
<mauriicio> hey kanliot, thanks !
<mauriicio> i know this, but i imagine pcmanfm same of nautilus in this question
<mauriicio> sorry english
<kanliot> honestly i've never used nautilus for longer than 10 minutes
<kanliot> :)
<mauriicio> hehe
<kanliot> can you open multiple files with right clicking on multiple?
<kanliot> i know i used to do that
<kanliot> yeah it actually works
<kanliot> so there u are
<kanliot> :)
<mauriicio> sorry, i was in phone
<mauriicio> hey, thanks !
<iceroot> there are programs like "lxkeymap" which are names "lxkeymap" in the menu. what about replacing that name with a more usefull name? noone knows what lx means, and non-english persons dont know what keymap is. are we have something like "altername name for the menu"?
<iceroot> the same for xpad
<bioterror> what if you let your mouse hang there for a moment
<iceroot> bioterror: normal users dont do that :)
<kanliot> actually on my pc, it does have a tooltip popup on hover
<bioterror> okay
<iceroot> bioterror: e.g. there are 30 entries in the menu i dont want to put the mouse on every entry to see if it is "tastatur-layout"
<bioterror> lxkeymap's information is fcsck'd up :D
<iceroot> so i want translated menu items
<bioterror> you're free to join translate team ;)
<Unit193> Good patches welcome.
<iceroot> bioterror: i dont know if it is a bug for the translation team or an lxkeymap bug or an menu bug
<kanliot> do patches really help for small bugs?
<iceroot> its more a bug like "lets use usefull names for tools instead of lxfoobar"
<iceroot> also, calculator
<Unit193> What do you think !papercut team does?
<iceroot> !papercut
<ubottu> A papercut is a trivially fixable usability bug in a central Ubuntu component. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut for more info
<iceroot> so i will open bugs against lxkeymap, leafpad, calculator and so on and assign papercut or provice a patch by myself?
<Unit193> Patch, I'd think.
<iceroot> hm
<iceroot> i am not sure what the patch should look like, add language support with po-templates so that launchpad can used for translation?
<iceroot> i think i will have a look at "deja-dup" which is showing correctly as "datensicherung" in the menu how it is handled there
<kanliot> that would be a bug against the deja-dup package whatever it is
<iceroot> deja-dup is fine.
<iceroot> it was an example about a correct translated package with a usefull name in the menu
<iceroot> maybe in english its "backup" and in german its "datensicherung". much better then there would be "deja-dup" as the menu-name
<iceroot> and my goal is to replace e.g. lxkeymap with a more usefull name in the menu
<iceroot> but i dont know if it is a wanted feature
<iceroot> gilir:
<iceroot> gilir: maybe you can share your opinion on that?
<Unit193> I personally want to know the what program I'm opening, when you have two, "Web browser" and "File Manager" is just a pain.
<iceroot> but i think a normal user (and/or a non-english person) dont know what lxkeymap means
<iceroot> e.g. deja-dup, no person would think that the name "deja-dup" means backup-solution so the package has a usefull name in the menu and everyone knows what it does
<kanliot> man, file a bug against lxkeymap, let us review it so it looks right
<kanliot> k?
<iceroot> e.g. pcmanfm is called filebrowser/dateimanager
<iceroot> kanliot: its more of a question if that is usefull what i am saying
<kanliot> i don't understand
<kanliot> filing a bug is the first part of the process
<iceroot> i dont want to file 30 bugs when all are marked as invalid
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> nobody cares
<iceroot> the bug-creator does :)
<kanliot> we already ran our only girl on the lubuntu team out this week
<kanliot> she only lasted an hour with us before she rage-quit
<iceroot> i dont get what that has to do with my question
<kanliot> and i don't understand why you want a 1000 batting average on bugs
<iceroot> maybe i should find a better place to discuss that topic
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> i will be quiet now
<kanliot> :)
<iceroot> my question was just "what do you think about replacing program names in the menu with a name which is telling the user what the program is doing"
<kanliot> well doesn't matter what i think, unless i'm the maintainer of lxkeymap package
<kanliot> No?  i'm kinda new too maybe it's more complex than that
<bioterror> name should not matter as the comment is there
<kanliot> bio i don't understand
<bioterror> I remember when Windows 95 had this "Internet" icon on desktop
<iceroot> now its firefox web browser
<iceroot> sounds good to me
<bioterror> kanliot, every .desktop -file has this "Comment" field
<kanliot> ok
<iceroot> bad would be "firefox" good is "firefox web browser" (imo)
<kanliot> i can't agree more, some of the comment fields are pretty lazy, could be better
<kanliot> does the name on the lxde menu come from the name of the .desktop file?
<bioterror> ofcourse it does
<kanliot> so you would want to change that too
<kanliot> but where do the names get translated?
<bioterror> that's what should be "change"
<bioterror> kanliot, from .desktop -file
<kanliot> translated in ubuntu, or translated in lxkeymap?
<bioterror> dont you guys inspect what /usr/share/applications/ contains?
<kanliot> ^
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> no
<kanliot> there's a usr/share directory?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> there's  /usr/share/
<kanliot> :(
<iceroot> menu: "lxkeymap keyboard-layout"  comment: "Set the keyboard-layout"   something like that would be good (imo) and the comment translated
<bioterror> /usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop
<bioterror> that's a good example how it's done
<iceroot> bioterror: thank you
<bioterror> /usr/share/applications/lxkeymap.desktop that's a good example what my ~/.config/autostart/foobar.desktop looks like :D
<iceroot> i will open some bugs, put a patch/debdiff on the bug and see what will happen
<wxl> we should make a script that just makes .desktop files
<wxl> too bad i think of this before feature freeze :D
<wxl> AMIGAS: what do you need to know abotu uzbl?
<AMIGAS> like the keyboard isn't working
<wxl> you mean the keyboard shortcuts don't work?
<AMIGAS> nothing
<wxl> what are you trying to do?
<AMIGAS> type into google but it wouldn't type
<wxl> type INTO google or open google?
<wxl> opening google is `o google`
<wxl> oops
<wxl> `o google.com`
<wxl> then typing INTO google you need to first hit `i` i believe
<wxl> i'm loading it now so we can walk through this together
<bioterror> I believe that this uzbl is horrible software :D
<AMIGAS> :D
<wxl> well hook him up with another lightweight web browser, bioterror
<AMIGAS> how go you put it in the menu?
<TheCheggs> evening all
<wxl> you mean in the "internet" section?
<AMIGAS> yes
<bioterror> I used xxxterm for a couple of nights
<bioterror> but I like all the thingies on chromium ;)
<bioterror> just like I like my car with ACC and cruise
<wxl> he has trouble with chromium apparently
<wxl> so there you go, maybe try xxxterm
<AMIGAS> what about chrome, is it available?
<bioterror> AMIGAS, no difference between chrome and chromium
<bioterror> except chrome comes with flashplayer bundled
<bioterror> and it spies what you do
<TheCheggs> chrome = bad
<AMIGAS> :D bad= for what?
<TheCheggs> chrome just likes to track your movements on the internet
<AMIGAS> wow, it's my favorite browser on my windsow 7, it and firefox :D
<bioterror> TheCheggs, also facebook follows where you go :D
<bioterror> and what you do
<AMIGAS> what's the differents between Xterm and UXterm?
<TheCheggs> sure does
<bioterror> AMIGAS, probably U stands for Unicode
<wxl> AMIGAS: unicode
<wxl> unicode is a good thing
<bioterror> just like rxvt-unicode has a binary called urxvt
<wxl> especially if you use a non-english language
<AMIGAS> oh
<AMIGAS> facebook follows where you go?
<bioterror> yes
<wxl> who doesn't?
<wxl> google does
<bioterror> if you have logged in, you have cookies
<bioterror> and they sees
<wxl> america does :D
<bioterror> you can see from news pages or somewhere else that "this and this many friends of yours likes this"
<wxl> the illuminati do XD
<bioterror> that's why you can install extensions like "fb disconnect" ;)
<bioterror> and google analytics blocker
<TheCheggs> HA TAKE THAT GOOGLE AND FACEBOOK!
<bioterror> Ghostery tells too stuff
<AMIGAS> oh
<wxl> you should only use wget for grabbing web pages
<wxl> just kidding :D
<TheCheggs> brb lads
<TheCheggs> man i love lxde
<TheCheggs> and i love lubuntu
<phillw> TheCheggs: glad you like it.
<TheCheggs> :)
<doogiekd1> dear friends, this multimedia keyboard problem is driving me crazy! any suggestions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1952795
<morri> quick, how do i access desktop background changing menu by terminal?
<phillw> doogiekd1: would be so kind as to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Bugs and raise a bug. That section does say why :)
<wxl> phillw: are you sure this is a bug?
<phillw> wxl: it can be changed to Wish List, but should be logged.
<wxl> i mean did we already trouble shoot this?
<phillw> wxl: there seems enough info on there for it to be progressed, if you think ML is better place at present it can be cc'd there, but there is only one one central place to issue requests / bugs.
<Unit193> morri: pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<wxl> phillw: what i'm saying is, this is a known problem?
<morri> thanks
<phillw> wxl: I do not recall a bug on it. but my memory of the multiude of bug reports that arrive each day is not perfect.
<wxl> doogiekd1: have you confirmed that all of those <commands> work?
<doogiekd1> checking now
<doogiekd1> sorry - i forgot i checked this earlier: entering "amixer -q sset Master 3%+" in terminal gets "Unable to find simple control 'Master',0"
<wxl> there you go-- so you need that command corrected
<doogiekd1> i tried changing the command using amixer -c 0 set Master 3%+, changing 0 to 1,2,3 as suggested on other websites but nothing works.
<wxl> i believe you want `Master playback 3%+`
<doogiekd1> okay, wxl (excited typing now) i'm going to change it to that.
<doogiekd1> changed command in lxde-rc.xml to "amixer -q sset Master playback 3%+" and entered "openbox --restart" in terminal. did not solve issue.
<doogiekd1> or should i have left out "amixer -q sset" ?
<wxl> doogiekd1: again, keep trying the command in terminal to be sure that it's right before changing your config
<doogiekd1> duh! i should know that. entering "amixer -q sset Master playback 3%+" in terminal results in "Unable to find simple control 'Master',0"
<wxl> try `amixer -c 1 sset Master playback 3%+`
<doogiekd1> bingo? entering "amixer -c 1 sset Master playback 3%+" in terminal results in: "Simple mixer control 'Master',0   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum   Playback channels: Mono   Limits: Playback 0 - 64   Mono: Playback 45 [70%] [-19.00dB] [on]
<wxl> good now edit your config and try again
<doogiekd1> wxl: bingo! you are a genius! thank you so much! this has taken me three days 2 figure out!
<wxl> see phillw ??? not a bug!
<wxl> no prob doogiekd1
<wxl> btw i'd recommend popping in here with your lxde issues. #lxde is a ghost town
<wxl> for that matter lubuntu = lxde so…
<wxl> anywho brb
<Unit193> Isn't it more on the other network?
<Unit193> lubuntu != lxde, it uses LXDE.
<doogiekd1> okay. wondering if this change pertains to me only or is this something lxde-rc.xml should default to?
<phillw> wxl: make it a section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides
<subi> loving lubuntu on my nw netbook
<subi> had win 7
<phillw> wxl: That way, it is there for everyone :)
<subi> then ubuntu - too heavy
<subi> now lubuntu - class
<iceroot> after i translated lxkeymap into german with lp are any further steps needed so that it will hit lubuntu?
<doogiekd1> thanx, my people.
<iceroot> the changes are in https://translations.launchpad.net/lxkeymap/trunk
<iceroot> Translations are imported with every update from branch lp:lxkeymap.
<iceroot> sometimes its better to do some reading instead of spaming the channel :)
<phillw> iceroot: dropping an email to Julien is not against the rules :) Yes, he is busy, but things to improve lubuntu are welcomed.
<sparkz_> Hi ! I have a sound problem on my new eeepc 1215B, my sound output is automaticaly set to HDMI, how could i change it to speakers ?
<ryah> Hi. I am trying to use lubuntu with a different window manager (i3). What should I launch when i3 starts so that I have all the normal services. So far I'm only doing xfce-power-manager and nm-applet
<ryah> I see there is a lxsession command...
#lubuntu 2012-04-07
<CTRL> my cd drive isn't working but it detects
<iceroot> i am unable to find which package is the "keyboard and mouse" application in the settingsmenu (its not lxkeymap)
<iceroot> lxinput (after greping the menu name in /usr/share) :)
<AlesR> hi, I lubuntu 12.04 now stable enough to install it on your PC?
<AlesR> *is
<iceroot> AlesR: 12.04 is still a beta-release
 * AlesR don't want to wait 19 more days ;)
<AlesR> iceroot: sure, but is it good for a daily use?
<iceroot> its working fine here but that does not mean that things will not break
<iceroot> AlesR: as i said, its still a beta and betas are not designed for daily use
<AlesR> is there going to be an upgrade to RC and later to Final version if I install it today?
<AlesR> or is it better to wait?
<AlesR> I installed Xubuntu 12.04 beta on my server few days ago and it's working great for now
<iceroot> if you upgrade it later you will get the rc/finale
<iceroot> and again, betas are NOT designed for important systems
<AlesR> iceroot: ok, cool than I will install it today and upgrade to final when it's out
<iceroot> if you want to use it, you are free to use it of course
<AlesR> thanks
<AlesR> I so don't need to reinstall it later... that's what is important
<iceroot> yes you dont need to reinstall
<AlesR> I can live with a few bugs until then ;)
<AlesR> cool, thanks again iceroot for your response
 * AlesR downloading latest Lubuntu now
<AlesR> one more thing... I have an old laptop for this where Ubuntu 11.04 works slow (centino 1.6, 1Gb ram)
<AlesR> I guess 12.04 would too...
<iceroot> i am running 630mhz, 512mb ram and its very fine
<AlesR> if you already have Ubuntu on and would like to lighten it up..
<iceroot> ubuntu?
<iceroot> this is lubuntu :)
<AlesR> is there a Ubuntu -> Lubuntu or something?
<AlesR> yes, I'm talking about Ubuntu now (while downloading Lubuntu) ;)
<iceroot> so you have ubuntu (gnome/unity) running and want to use lubuntu with lxde?
<AlesR> yes
<iceroot> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<AlesR> and that's it?
<iceroot> and on 11.04 imo you need the multiverse repo enabled
<iceroot> yes thats it
<AlesR> aha, so it is in different repo
<iceroot> no
<iceroot> but one package lubuntu-desktop is reffering to is in the multiverse repo
<AlesR> mhm
<iceroot> its gecko-mplayer or something like that
<AlesR> and the uses as much ram as Lubuntu does?
<iceroot> ?
<AlesR> I would guess more... because of the apps running in background
<iceroot> i am not sure what you mean
<AlesR> it is still Ubuntu with Lubuntu skin...
<iceroot> no
<iceroot> its lubuntu
<AlesR> apps are changed too?
<iceroot> on the login-screen you choose to use ubuntu or lubuntu
<iceroot> if you run the apt-get install command you have then the apps from ubuntu and lubuntu in your menus
<iceroot> but only the daemons needed for lubuntu are started when you choose lubuntu
<AlesR> oh, great
<iceroot> if you want to remove the ubuntu desktop and just run lubuntu use this
<iceroot> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<iceroot> AlesR: but i would suggest to first install lubuntu-desktop and see if it fits your needs
<iceroot> before removing something
<AlesR> ok, good tips
<AlesR> btw, what are the differences between Lubuntu and Xubuntu?
<AlesR> I read Lubuntu is lighter
<iceroot> lubuntu is using lxde, xubuntu is using xfce4
<iceroot> yes lubuntu is lighter
<iceroot> xfce4 is something like the old gnome2
<AlesR> yea, I'm not liking it a lot xfce...
<AlesR> I'm glad that I only access it through SSH ;)
<crivera> how do i kill X? i'm trying to run lubuntu in a VM with terminal only
<kanliot> crivera you u using amd drivers?
<crivera> yup
<crivera> wait, never mind.  not on this machine
<kanliot> can you just log out?
<kanliot> ok then do alt-prntscreen +k
<kanliot> i actually i'm a little confused why you're doing this
<kanliot> but good luck
<crivera> i want to create a lightweight vm with our projects development environment
<crivera> it's a pretty complicated setup process so I want to minimize the rampup time for new developers that join our team
<kanliot> why is lxde.org down every week?
<phillw> kanliot: is it?
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> flash doesn't seem to be working on lubuntu
<Joshun> on chromium it just says it has crashed
<Joshun> this is on a fresh install, v11.10
<Joshun> its really strange because it worked fine on ubunu/xubuntu, perhaps there is some other package that needs installing
<Unit193> Joshun: You need to install adobe-flashplugin from the partner repo.
<Unit193> !partner | Joshun
<ubottu> Joshun: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Joshun> i've tried both adobe-flashplugin from partner and the flash-plugin installer packages
<Joshun> none of them seem to work
<Joshun> google chrome's built in flash does however
<Joshun> youtube on other browsers will just say 'Missing Plugin'
<Unit193> I have none installed except adobe and working in FF.
<Joshun> about plugins in ff reads:
<Joshun>     File: libflashplayer.so    Version:    Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<Joshun> the only other installed plugin is java
<Joshun> if i have to i will re-install lubuntu and see if that works
<Joshun> i only installed it yesterday anyway
<Unit193> Shouldn't, but I don't remember how they fixed the issue.
<Unit193> bioterror: You here?
<Joshun> it just seems really odd
<Joshun> worked fine with the same version of flash, same hardware, just xubuntu
<Unit193> Yeah, but that's flash, not always the best.
<Joshun> yeah terribly glitchy
<Unit193> http://www.youtube.com/html5 That may help with youtube videos. :P
<Joshun> is there a way to debug flash from the command line?
<Joshun> i need flash for other sites though -_-
<Unit193> You can open the browser and see output from it.
<phillw> Joshun: ensure you have enabled lubuntu-restricted-extras, it will pull in the latest flash
<bioterror> Unit193, I am
<Joshun> there is no output
<Joshun> not even with the -g flag
<Joshun> restricted extras is installed
<Joshun> i think
<Joshun> "lubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version."
<phillw> Joshun: what does dpkg -l  | grep flash give you?
<phillw> dpkg -l  | grep flash
<Joshun> ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Joshun> ii  flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound         0.0.svn2431-3ubuntu1                    Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<Joshun> ii  get-flash-videos                       1.24-2                                  Video downloader for various Flash-based video hosting sites
<bioterror> Joshun, sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Unit193> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<bioterror> if you dont have partner repository already in use
<Unit193> That first.
<Joshun> i'll try that
<bioterror> and if you dont have and you add that repository, remember to sudo apt-get update
<Joshun> doesn't work either
<bioterror> what doesnt work?
<Joshun> "The following plugin has crashed: adobe flash"
<Joshun> the partner one
<bioterror> did you restart your browser?
<Joshun> yeah
<Joshun> killed it to make sure
<Joshun> i cleared the cache too
<bioterror> my youtube problems disappeared with adobe-flashplugin
<Joshun> from chromium: Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<Joshun> i could do a screenshot
<Joshun> 1: http://imagebin.org/207106
<Joshun> 2: http://imagebin.org/207107
<Joshun> 3: http://imagebin.org/207109
<Joshun> i think i'll re-install
<Joshun> with the flash box ticked
<Joshun> and if that doesn't work install the 12.04 beta
<kanliot> if anyone wants to review my bug report, tell me if i messed up the report please bug 976088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976088 in gnome-mplayer (Ubuntu) "volume widget focus, crashing, persistence issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/976088
<smile4ever> kanliot: i think it's in debian repo's too. :) because I have also a crash when the volume is changed in some situations;)
<kanliot> ty smile
<smile4ever> you're welcome :)
<smile4ever> what? :|
<smile4ever> mplayer disappeared again :|
<kanliot> really?
<kanliot> i'm willing to put up with bugs when i'm hacking but not when i'm chillaxing
<smile4ever> kanliot: yes. no reason, just disappeared :(
<smile4ever> after about two minutes after playing the last file it closes :|
<kanliot> yeah i have had some crashing on precise
<kanliot> i guess i got used to the crashing.  wierd huh?  how you get used to it
<smile4ever> yeah. ;) crazy things happen. it's normal 9.9
<jarnos> Hello. I just installed 12.04 alternate dev i386 and it can not start the desktop, but I can log in a virtual console.
<kanliot> thanks for reporting that.  you should file a bug and i cna help u
<wxl> oh eayh i just had a volume icon crash. never had that happen before.
<smile> jarnos: try startx? :)
<phillw> it should be startlubuntu for a lubuntu installation
<kanliot> wow i just learned what zsync does
<phillw> kanliot: it's a very useful command
<jarnos> kanliot, so is there some template for such a bug report?
<smile> kanliot: cool isn't it ;)
<smile> :D
<kanliot> jarnos, make sure you get the right package in the bug report, and list everythign you need to reproduce
<smile> I needed an Xubuntu image. Took ubuntu one and zsynced it :D
<phillw> jarnos: take a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Bugs
<phillw> let us know if there is need for more information & we'll get it put on.
<phillw> smile: yeah, zsync is pretty impressive :D
<smile> phillw: I found it to difficult to use a few months ago :p
<smile> but a week ago I needed Xubuntu
<smile> so I learned zsync in one minute ^^
<smile> :)
<phillw> I found the description at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage to be enough for me :)
<phillw> I've even got it on a CentOS server where I mirror the Lubuntu Iso's :)
<jarnos> I installed using automatic partitioning, using entire disk, using encryption. There is some complaint about encrypted swap in boot.
<smile> phillw: how to use zsync i google'ed :)
<phillw> smile: I ensured it was put on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing  Our one stop shop for all things to do with testing :)
<smile> phillw: i ctrl+D'd it ;)
<smile> love firefox 14 8)
<smile> phillw: Maybe I'll get involved later. :)
<phillw> jarnos: I've never used encryption, just let people know that if you loose your p/w... you're up the creek minus paddle.
<smile> phillw: Please have a look at Linux Mint Debian Xfce, it's done like LXDE with many more features and stability :) I'm using a few LXDE packages, though
<phillw> smile: the final RC for all the 12.04's will land a couple of days before release day.
<smile> Cool ;) And that's in mid april? :p
<smile> I'll try it, but now i don't like it :( atm ;)
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<phillw> I think we get 7 days to check the RL.
<Maximoto> is 12.04 out yet?
<smile> not yet ;)
<phillw> s/RL/RC
<smile> Release candidate 9.9
<phillw> Maximoto: see my post above, it's due 26th
 * smile is leaving. good night everyone! :)
<phillw> Maximoto: the Beta 2 is available from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds
<phillw> tc smile
<smile> phillw: you're welcome
<Maximoto> phillw: 12.04 is releasing on the 26th you say
<phillw> Maximoto: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com.es/2012/03/lubuntu-countdown.html :D
<phillw> Maximoto: the beta 2 is so stable, we are expecting (and certainly hoping for) a smooth transition to final release.
<kanliot> seriously is lxde.org not down for you europeans?
<phillw> kanliot: it's down for me in UK
<Maximoto> phillw: oh would like to see it has a better interface and functions in term of the browser
<phillw> kanliot: there **is** a snapshot at http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://lxde.org/
<kanliot>                                         
<kanliot> thanks
<phillw> Maximoto: as we use Chromium by default, that is what you get :) But, you can install any browser you prefer :)
<phillw> some of us have been playing with xxxterm Browser, pretty lean.
<phillw> kanliot: I'm not sure if Mario is involved with the lxde.org hosting. If not, he would most likely know who is. feel free to ask him :)
<kanliot> yea i know
<kanliot> really i havent' built a relationship with mario at all
<kanliot> even though he was kind enough to chat with me a week ago
<kanliot> am i wrong to assume that i have to be the one to get the lxde.org website online?
<kanliot> and i don't expect you to either
<kanliot> but i am the kind of helpful person
<kanliot> just last week i was out on a walk
<kanliot> and i knocked on a persons door to let them know the headlights were left on on their truck
<kanliot> lorry for you brits
<jarnos> I still don't know how to report about this specific bug.
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> it was a problem with the graphical stuff not starting after a new install right?
<kanliot> really I'd rather ask phillw about what package
<kanliot> would the right package be to file this bug be "lubuntu-desktop" ?
<jarnos> kanliot, can you help me reporting the bug?
<phillw> jarnos: can you describe the bug? As in what installation you have and what happens. Best place it to mail it on lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com it can b quickly reviewed by people more knowledgeable than me :)
<kanliot> are you running the installation that didn't install right now?
<phillw> jarnos: if the desktop is not starting (from my reading history on here), you would report it against lightdm
<jarnos> kanliot, installation finished without errors.
<kanliot> can you open a web browser on that faulty machine?
<jarnos> phillw, well, display manager starts and lets me give password, but it will not login to lubuntu desktop.
<kanliot> if you can, you can just use the terminal to type "ubuntu-bug"
<kanliot> ok you're stuck
<phillw> jarnos: where do you end up logged in to?
<jarnos> kanliot, I can not run graphical web browser there.
<kanliot> https://launchpad.net/lightdm
<kanliot> open that
<phillw> or do you get thrown back to login prompt?
<kanliot> and "report a bug" against it
<phillw> is this the install with the encryption?
<jarnos> phillw, yes
<phillw> just encrypted /home?
<jarnos> phillw, I chose encryption in the installation process. It may use also encrypted swap besides /home. I don't know.
<Maximoto> how do i get the desktop panel to change wallpaper and no it's not on the screen
<jarnos> phillw, yes, I get thrown back to login screen
<kanliot> max, can you right click on desktop and select destop prefs?
<Maximoto> kan: not there i have to use alt- f2
<kanliot> i mean, the background
<kanliot> can you right-click on that?
<kanliot> you should get something
<phillw> jarnos: that sounds like an issue with the encryption. I suggest asking on #ubuntu-beginners to see if anyone on there is familiar with encrypted /home, it's a bit quieter than #ubuntu for support. I really do not know about encryption over what it says on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<phillw> normally we'd reset your .ICEAuthority, but I no idea how to do that on an encrypted area.
<kanliot> so it's not a lightdm bug then, is it?
 * kanliot masters the obvious
<Maximoto> kan: and again it's not ther
<kanliot> max:   please explain why you can't right click on the desktop
<Maximoto> kan: the menu lists comes up instead
<kanliot> openbox menu?
<Maximoto> yes
<kanliot> k
<kanliot> i got ya now
<kanliot> hold on a minute i have to google
<Maximoto> oh
<kanliot> jarnos: i tested the daily build and encrypted home whatever works. on my vm
<bioterror> Maximoto, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<kanliot> max try this let me know if you need more help
<kanliot> http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=100661.0
<kanliot> dammit bio
<kanliot> grrr
<kanliot> lol
<bioterror> I did not start that faq for nothing ;)
<phillw> bioterror: and like fankensteins monster, it's getting bigger :P
<bioterror> phillw, luckily we have Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde in it ;)
<bioterror> guide and work-a-rounds ;9
<Maximoto> isn't helping
<bioterror> what's not helping?
<Maximoto> advices
<bioterror> Maximoto, you said you get wrong menu when you right click the desktop and you cannot change wallpaper
<bioterror> and that should help you
<bioterror> it has been tested many times
<Maximoto> can't see it
<bioterror> you cant see what?
<bioterror> that pcmanfm --desktop-pref ?
<jarnos> kanliot, strange that it does not work here. Did you use automatic partitioning, use entire disk?
<Maximoto> yes it's the one i couldn't remember
<kanliot> yeah, i did
<kanliot> did you use encrypted llvm?
<kanliot> and i gotta ask, did you use beta 2
<Maximoto> bio: in what file do i find the different wallpapers?
<bioterror> Maximoto, /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers
<Maximoto> bio: when yopur in desktop preferences and click advanced and unmarked the option there it doesn't work here
<bioterror> works here
<Maximoto> not there
<Maximoto> not here
<bioterror> unmark it
<bioterror> and hmm
<bioterror> restart your graphical environment
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm restart
<bioterror> ;)
<Maximoto> oh ok
<bioterror> if that doenst help
<bioterror> then we have to think what's really broken
<kanliot> max what version of lubuntu are you running?
<jarnos> kanliot, i did not use encrypted llvm, I used daily iso.
<jarnos> kanliot, please use my name tag
<Maximoto> 11.04 now because i use the option of previous version
<Maximoto> bio: what you know it did work
<Maximoto> :)
<Maximoto> kanliot: what version of lubuntu are you running?
<kanliot> 12.04
<Maximoto> oh so can anybody tell me what's the differents between them?
<kanliot> well when 12.04 is released you should re-install
<kanliot> more bugfixes
<Maximoto> i intend to get it
<Maximoto> i cant see crap on my screen (words) how do i make them better?
<Maximoto> *bigger
<kanliot> "customize look and feel"
<Maximoto> next
<Maximoto> front?
<kanliot> ?
<Maximoto> how do i change back 11.04 to 11.10. i already have 11.10
<bioterror> reinstall
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you want to downgrade
<bioterror> and only way to do it is to reinstall
<Maximoto> when the computer is booting up the pass something (can't remember what it is) to change your OS vision(French)
<Maximoto> brb
 * Maximoto is away: I'm busy
<Unit193> Maximoto: Please disable that, thanks.
<Maximoto> unit193: huh?
<Unit193> The public away message.
<Maximoto> why does
<bioterror> becouse we do not like it
<Maximoto> oh
<Maximoto> what is lubuntu all about?
<bioterror> providing a fast and flexible computer experience
<bioterror> targetted for older computers
<Maximoto> oh so i am using a 733 MHz is that old
<bioterror> 733MHz P3 is about 10 years old
<wxl> which, in computer terms, is like millenia
<wxl> we might as well be talking about the pyramids
<Unit193> So mine predates the pyramids? Wow...
<wxl> yep. incan or something.
<wxl> before that, there were only aliens. ancient aliens.
<bioterror> wxl, alien vs predators? :D
<Unit193> The Ancients, we know.
<wxl> bioterror: you haven't seen the show ancient aliens? go search it.
<bioterror> I think I dont want to
<Maximoto> :D not funny
<Maximoto> so what's the requirement to run lubuntu and xubuntu
<bioterror> some wackos runs Lubuntu on 433MHz Celerons
<bioterror> righ Unit193 ?
<bioterror> +t
<Maximoto> and the standard memory to run it is
<bioterror> you can install it on 128MB using alternative installer
<bioterror> with 192MB you can use graphical, but I would go with the alternative's text based
<Maximoto> alternative's text based, what's that
<bioterror> it's awesome!
<bioterror> http://images.brighthub.com/51/d/51d8459626a33cf128f6ed4b9a89d004b4aee69e_large.jpg
<bioterror> looks like that
<bioterror> http://images.brighthub.com/a0/c/a0c8c345acf0e580957381a7102e899db8972a26_large.jpg
<Maximoto> can you send the pic through file transfer
<bioterror> no I can not
<Maximoto> oh
<phillw> Maximoto: text installer is not frightening, all steps are clearly explained,
<bioterror> it's just next next next
<Maximoto> sound's good
<bioterror> actually, when you use text intaller, it's easier to choose to use LVM
<Maximoto> how do i switch my os back to 11.10
<bioterror> you said you have 11.10 and you want it back to 11.04?
<Unit193> bioterror: Nope, I've got 500!
<Unit193> (Also have 510M ram)
<bioterror> :D
<Maximoto> no i have both but i am using 11.04 but i want to use 11.10 now
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<Maximoto> restarting my computer 1 min
<Maximoto> wow TAIPEI is hard to play :D
<bioterror> that's the brick game where you put those blocks on each other?
<Maximoto> no the one where you match the tiles
<bioterror> ahhh, it's mahjongg
<Maximoto> mahjongg who
<Maximoto> why can't the games maximized
<Maximoto> who know the game name moppets
<bioterror> I do not
<Maximoto> oh this channel is boring, why can't i join the linux channel
<wxl> Maximoto: try ##linux
<wxl> not #linux
<Maximoto> doesn't work
<Maximoto> wxl: it said ":Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<Unit193> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Unit193> You need to register to join.
<Maximoto> how do i
<Unit193> Link right above.
<Maximoto> oh later, got to go
<Maximoto> how do i format my flash drive?
<Unit193> Gparted isn't bad, if you hit the right one.
<Maximoto> huh
<Maximoto> can't i format my flash drive?
<bioterror> install gparted and try with that, if that palimpsest doesnt work
<bioterror> disk utilyt or what it is called
<bioterror> utility
<Maximoto> one sec
<Maximoto> no doesn't seen to work (installing) couldn't i just use file manager?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> with gparted you can delete the partition ean choose a correct file system
<bioterror> and it mostly works without a problem
<bioterror> I do all the formats and partition modifications with gparted
<Maximoto> gparted you say
<bioterror> but now I'm off to bed
<bioterror> good night
<Maximoto> oh good night
#lubuntu 2012-04-08
<Mr__> WTF did you guys do to the new Lubuntu 12.04
<Mr__> you totally screwed it up
<Mr__> just tried the daily build
<Mr__> installs fine
<Mr__> but its ugly as hell
<Mr__> you guys totally jacked the theme
<Mr__> the last one was nice
<Mr__> this one is hidious
<Mr__> too light for one
<Mr__> and the blue is too blue
<Mr__> the widets in the menu are just plain bad
<Mr__> and for god sake after installing lubuntu addons and extras
<Mr__> flash doesn't even work in chromium
<Mr__> are you guys purposes trying to sink this puppy or what
<Mr__> what a nightmare
<Mr__> website might as well say 18 days till disaster
<bioterror> where you were when these things was on discussion?
<Mr__> i have said things over and over and over
<Mr__> no one listens to any suggestions
<Mr__> they just say well i hear him but we want to do this
<Mr__> my god how could you pick that theme
<Mr__> totally ugly
<Mr__> hideous
<bioterror> technically you are right
<Mr__> the panel disappear into every full screen app
<Mr__> you loose it
<bioterror> as I have changed my 12.04 to 11.04 :D
<Mr__> the blue looks like crayola
<Mr__> the widgets are to black and flat
<Mr__> the width of everything is too wide
<Mr__> all the windows and menus are too wide
<Mr__> and how the hell does flash not even work in the default browser?
<Mr__> and to top it all off
<Mr__> not even away to go back to the previous theme
<Mr__> geez thanx
<Mr__> or even the previous working flash, on either chromium or firefox for that matter
<Mr__> WTF!
<Mr__> terrible!
<iceroot> yes, terrible how much lines are here :)
<Mr__> how the hell can't you do actual important stuff
<Mr__> like getting rid of the damn penguin games and replacing them with gnome games
<Mr__> or installing the extra 2d screensavers for more variety
<iceroot> why not doing it yourself with apt-get?
<Mr__> or maybe gmusicbrowser to handle large music files
<bioterror> yes
<Mr__> or asunder for ripping cds
<iceroot> use apt-get to install/remove what you want
<bioterror> Mr__, you can use mini iso, install what you want and be happy
<Mr__> how about gtkpod for those with evil ipods
<bioterror> you're free to install gtkpod
<Mr__> why the kdjfkjdk do you want to change the entire look every six months
<Mr__> how lame
<iceroot> can you please stop this useless flaming?
<Mr__> xfburn is also buggy as hell
<Mr__> should at least include brasero
<iceroot> !bug | Mr__
<ubottu> Mr__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iceroot> rasero has to much dependencies
<iceroot> b
<Mr__> i just don't under stand the need to put so much concentration on a new theme
<Mr__> when so much else could be done to make it nicer
<iceroot> then do it
<bioterror> Mr__, we have artwork team
<iceroot> you are free to support lubuntu with your work
<bioterror> Mr__, and we have other teams for other things
<Mr__> and to kill flash somehow 18 days before big launch ummmmm waisting too much time on the new theme?
<bioterror> Mr__, so if someone does artwork, it's not off from other teams
<Mr__> please
<AngelForget> Mr__,  xfburn is super
<Mr__> stop worrying about how the damn thing looks every six months
<Mr__> find a good one
<Mr__> which you had
<Mr__> and work on more important things
<iceroot> yes, the grey on black bug was not important
<iceroot> ...
<Mr__> xfburn frequently has trouble blanking discs for me and sometimes trouble seeing new connected drives
<iceroot> Mr__: then install another app and report bugs
<iceroot> have you reported that bug?
<iceroot> if not, please stop flaming here
<Mr__> the bug is     concentrating on a new look every six months
<iceroot> the bug is your flaming here which is not usefull
<Mr__> tooo much time was waisted there... other things are much more important ,,, besides   honestly the new theme is truly hideous
<iceroot> usefull is a normal disussion
<bioterror> hahaha
<iceroot> and the theme has changed?
<bioterror> Mr__, now you can stop repeating yourself
<Mr__> ok
<Mr__> lol
<Mr__> i'm just trying to think of something to tell my customers
<AngelForget> for me Lubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 is great
<bioterror> this channel is your customers?
<iceroot> !remaster | Mr__
<ubottu> Mr__: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Mr__> i sell quite a few old systems with lubuntu on them.,,,,, most loved the last release, look , feel, performance, things just working,,, but i am in the process of loading the new one on some machines i just picked up and i'm just in shock
<iceroot> build your own installation with gnome-games instead of others, with another burning app and so on
<Mr__> this is gonna keep me from doing regular visit upgrades for my older clients that are just too timid with the computer to do it themselves
<iceroot> and if you find bugs, reports bugs
<iceroot> flaming in this channel is useless, start a usefull discusion instead
<bioterror> probably your more matured clients might like the lighter look better for their eyes than the dark one
<Mr__> bitching about something is discussion,
<Mr__> thats why i'm bitching because there is something that needs discussed
<Mr__> thats how it works
<iceroot> how a flaming is working normaly: someone is flaming, others are trying for aout 5 minutes to start a usefull discussion, after that the ignore-part is starting
<bioterror> Mr__, what do you think: is that broken flash already repoterted on launchpad?
<bioterror> reported
<Mr__> bioterror, i'm afraid if it is, which i don't know for sure, it seems a little worrisome that is broken so close to release
<bioterror> not the first time
<iceroot> then check if it is reported instead of flaming us
<bioterror> and whole last release there was this xfce4-power-manager bug on taskbar
<bioterror> which is nice fixed
<bioterror> I assume that wasnt a big deal
<Mr__> xfce4 power manager is a bit different than flash not working
<iceroot> flash is working fine here
<iceroot> fine like flash can be....
<Mr__> installed lubuntu addons and extras
<Mr__> loaded youtube on chromium
<Mr__> missing plugin
<iceroot> !bug | Mr__
<ubottu> Mr__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Mr__> loaded on firefox
<Mr__> nothing appeared
<iceroot> !enter | Mr__
<ubottu> Mr__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mr__> i'm not that much of a linux noob
<Mr__> ok
<iceroot> i dont see the reason to discuss this flash issue here, because flash is not lubuntu-related, the only usefull place for that is launchpad with a bug-report
<Mr__> right
<Mr__> pass the buck
<bioterror> flash is restricted extra
<Mr__> sounds like typical support
<bioterror> or partner stuff
<bioterror> but you can enable partner repository, remove flashplugin-installer with purge and install adobe-flashplugin
<bioterror> hope that solves part of your flash problems
<iceroot> Mr__: if you dont want to report your issues on launchpad... i dont see a reason for further discussions
<bioterror> it's easier to whine about problems than try to solve them
<Mr__> iceroot, understood
<iceroot> Mr__: fine, you can use "ubuntu-bug packagename" to easily report bugs
<Mr__> right bioterror because listening to whine means realizing there are issues
<bioterror> no
<Mr__> no one likes a bitcher because it screws up others egos
<bioterror> having reported bugs means we have issues
<iceroot> Mr__: this is #lubuntu, normally working on lxde-parts and bring them together as lubuntu, we dont provide flash
<bioterror> then those can be solved and you get informed about them being fixed
<iceroot> so this place is useless for a "bug in flash" discussion
<bioterror> but as you wish
<Mr__> i submit bug reports when its something i really can't tackle
<iceroot> then create that bug
<Mr__> but with a new release i am expecting bugs but i'm also expecting basics to work
<bioterror> or that it affects you
<Mr__> like it or not flash is pretty basic feature to expect to work in linux anymore
<iceroot> and flash is working fine here
<bioterror> hahaha
<Mr__> and you expect a distro that had a very nice theme to remain on a similiar course for a least more than one release
<bioterror> flash is as thirdparty as thirdparty can be
<Mr__> yes but installing lubuntu addons and extras is almost full proof for the most part
<bioterror> you could expect oracle's java to work too?
<Mr__> and if it was so third part why are there special meta packages to handle the job
<Mr__> built but canoncial and or the dev teams
<iceroot> stop it please now and report that bug
<bioterror> Mr__, becouse people like you seem to demand that broken stuff .D
<Mr__> right bioterror if you can't handle the debate result to humilation
<Mr__> very big of you
<Mr__> can i report that as a bug
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/976425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976425 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Flashplugin-installer not giving flash in browsers" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> takes me 10 seconds for searching
<Myrtti> no flash in 12.04? there was an update yesterday that fixed it for me
<Mr__> i just did a fresh install and applied the updates
<Mr__> no fixy
<iceroot> Mr__: please stop this discussion here
<iceroot> i posted you the bug
<Myrtti> you *did* relaunch the browser?
<iceroot> use that bug for discussion
<iceroot> or #ubuntu-bugs
<Mr__> iceroot     ,,, glad you found it, but thats not my point, my point is that is a little troublesome so close to the release date
<iceroot> Exchanging it by the adobe-flashplugin package solves it.
<iceroot> 12.04 is a beta release
<iceroot> if you dont know what beta means please dont use 12.04
<Mr__> oh , shove it, its more or less supposed to be gold copy now, and this is very troublesome
<iceroot> its beta2
<bioterror> it's development release
<bioterror> it's not final
<bioterror> and things gets broken
<bioterror> get over it
<bioterror> your precious 11.10 still has couple years of support
<bioterror> use it then
<iceroot> use 11.10 and e happy and switch to 12.04 when it is final
<Mr__> i just don't wanna see lubuntu screw up
<Mr__> honestly
<Mr__> i damn near preach it for older machines
<iceroot> Mr__: then work on launchpad
<Mr__> i luv it
<bioterror> then you're welcome to join the teams and do your part in not screwing it up
<Mr__> and i've tried launchpad and discussion forums
<iceroot> your whole discussion here is so useless
<Mr__> but people are too sensitive anymore
<bioterror> discussion forums is wrong place
<Mr__> proven in here quite frequently
<bioterror> we have "mailing lists"
<iceroot> i dont see a comment from you on that bug
<iceroot> so where do you work on launchpad?
<Mr__> when something is discussed , its usually debated and debates get loud
<Mr__> good ones anyway
<Mr__> under the guise of buntfu
<Myrtti> this isn't really the venue for debates
<Mr__> old site i once ran
<iceroot> so lets look at the points 1. 12.04 is beta2 2. the only usefull place for bugs is launchpad 3. we dont like if we get flamed
<Mr__> i'm not flaming
<Mr__> i'm complaining LOL
<iceroot> and we are always happy for feedback
<iceroot> but not feedback like yours in that style
<Mr__> complaing unfortunately are feedback
<Mr__> and usually the most common
<Myrtti> Mr__: no, it's not. Feedback is constructive, this isn't it
<iceroot> its just useless flaming
<Mr__> and i don't feel you should have the right to dictate my style of feedback
<Mr__> who are you to think that
<Mr__> honestly
<bioterror> Mr__, now you can start behaving
<Mr__> its feedback regardless if you like it or not
<Myrtti> Mr__: we have tried to tell you where your feedback would be appreciated more - this is mainly and foremostly a support channel, not development or bugfix or beta release channel
<Mr__> the lubuntu site refers to this channel
<iceroot> not for reporting bugs in flash
<Mr__> i'm not reporting a bug
<iceroot> that is the problem!!!!!!
<Mr__> i'm bitching about the new release
<Mr__> i mean i'm not reporting the bug to this channel
<iceroot> or launchpad....
<Mr__> i came to this channel to discuss the current mess its in
<Myrtti> Mr__: your opinion has been noted. Can we move on now?
<Mr__> apparently you can only speak in this channel if you have good things to say
<Mr__> no
<Mr__> you don't get to dictate that to me
<Myrtti> you'd be surprised
<Mr__> why the hell does everyone want to be a little dictator lol
<Mr__> no i wouldn't be
<Myrtti> great
 * iceroot wonders why Myrtti is always waiting so long....
<Mr__> watch when this thing hits,
<Mr__> i'm imaging the review won't be as warm as 11.10
<iceroot> bioterror 1 Myrtti 0 :)
<Myrtti> iceroot: I was just writing the last warning...
<iceroot> Myrtti: :)
<Myrtti> and I was going to mute, but oh well
 * Myrtti goes to make breakfast
<bioterror> @comment 48139 did not understand what we tried to say to him. constantly kept "bitching" about theme and how channel does not react for bugs.
<bioterror> hope that went there :D
<bioterror> I have not commented before :D
<Myrtti> bioterror: pm usually works the best
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> did not respond at all
<bioterror> sasdasd
<nothingspecial> o/ AngelForget
<nothingspecial> o/ jarnos
<AngelForget> hello nothingspecial
<jarnos> nothingspecial, what?
<nothingspecial> just waving
<jarnos> nothingspecial, your name says it all :)
<nothingspecial> lol
<bioterror> we have this #lubuntu-offtopic for the conversations and wavings ;)
<bioterror> nothingspecial, you're free to join
<nothingspecial> thanks bioterror
<AmberJ_> What are minimum system requirements for Lubuntu 11.10?
<AmberJ_> I'm especially interested in RAM and hard disk space.
<AmberJ_> I'm installing 11.10 inside virtualbox to make/test some builds but I'm really low on resources on this system.
<AmberJ_> Never mind. I found this on wikipedia: "Lubuntu 11.10 requires a minimum of 128 MB of RAM to run and 256 MB of RAM to install with the graphic installer. The recommended minimum RAM to run a live CD session is 384 MB."
<AmberJ_> So, I'll go with 256MB for installation inside virtualbox.
 * smile is singing
<s_p_or_t_o> howdy, is orka part of lubuntu default apps?
<s_p_or_t_o> nm, figured out the right google phrase lol
<jfroim> Can someone please point me in the right direction on how to make a program start automatically on boot?
<DerPate> jfroim look for the autostart folder or make a symlink to etc/init.d
<KM0201> have you guys tried that new menu editing tool?  very slick.
<KM0201> (well, new to me... not sure how new it actually is)
<Mr__> anyone else experiencing numerous crashes and bugs with 12.04?
<Mr__> i came in here last night furious and i apologize and was hoping for some updates today, however nothing has change yet, and i'm not sure if its just this particular system, but flash doesn't work even after many reistalls and purges, but there are many plain old "crashes"
<Mr__> many different apps seems to crash out of no where
<Mr__> is this just my system? or is this similiar to what others are experiencing
<bioterror> no other problems on my daily usage than youtube pages might crash
<bioterror> and chromium eats lots of RAM
<KM0201> ive experienced about 5 crashes, been running since beta 2
<KM0201> the flash problem was fairly simple to fix
<KM0201> by simply updating
<KM0201> Mr__: what have you done to try and fix flash? (by the way, i'm having zero probs out of chromium as well)
<folo> hey guys
<folo> anyone here?
<folo> be
<bioterror> yes
<folo> hello?
<folo> bioterror
<bioterror> hi
<folo> im thinking of installing lubuntu
<folo> could i talk to you?
<bioterror> sure
<Mr__> don't install the beta folo
<bioterror> !purelxde > folo
<ubottu> folo, please see my private message
<folo> what shall i install?
<Mr__> i am even getting crashes with the installer
<Mr__> the gui one anyway
<Mr__> many crashes just doing daily routines
<Mr__> just tried a reinstall using gui installer
<Mr__> boom crash
<Mr__> same spot, now maybe  it the system , so i am about to attempt on another sytem
<KM0201> i'm having no problems with the beta... at all.
<Mr__> i'm having massive issues unfortunately
<Mr__> and i usually don't
<KM0201> been using it for the last 4-5 weeks.. problems have been very vvery minor, and everytime i've submitted a bug report, it's a duplicate.
<KM0201> Mr__: just because "you're"  having problems, doesn't mean there's a huge issue with the beta
<Mr__> KM0201, and just because your not doesn't mean there isn't anything wrong with the beta either
<KM0201> although, if you're new, you should probably stick w/ 11.10 for now.... unless there's some hardware reason you need 12.04
<Mr__> i'm far from new
<KM0201> Mr__: but i'm not the one proclaiming tons of problems, etc.. telling peopple to stay away from the beta
<KM0201> Mr__: i wasn't saying you're new, i was really saying that for folo
<Mr__> when things are working there is nothing to say
<Mr__> oh
<KM0201> strange, i've heard very few complaints here about 12.04... very few.
<KM0201> Mr__: obviously if the installer is crashing, something is seriously wrong
<bioterror> less problems on 12.04 than what we had with 10.10 :D
<milen8204> I will try to umdate
<milen8204> update*
<Mr__> yea i am a big lubuntu fan
<Mr__> but for some reason on two system now there are just major crashes and issues,,,,   i'm starting to wonder if there a bad stick of ram or something
<KM0201> possible, or your install media is wonky
<Mr__> KM0201, have tried cd and usb
<Mr__> same stuff
<KM0201> dunno, somethings weird
<Mr__> although i will say there may be some suspicious ram, i had two stick in a system that was giving me problem though i narrowed it down to one stick but maybe the other is bad as well
<KM0201> i've put 12.04 on two systems, including a laptop that was brand new in Feb... and everything has been fine
<milen8204> KM0201,  How can I update ?
<KM0201> milen8204: update what?
<milen8204> Lubuntu to 12.04
<KM0201> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bioterror> milen8204, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Mr__> trying without suspected ram now, crossing fingers
<milen8204> thanks
<KM0201> actually, th eonly "problem" i've had w/ two machines running lubuntu 12.04 since alpha... is notification daemon crashing a few times... but i've not had that in a few days
<KM0201> milen8204: i didn't really know the answer to you rquestion, because i never upgrade, i just clean install
<milen8204> I have many things which do not want to lose
<KM0201> well, make sure you're backed up.. anything can go wrong in an upgrade with any OS
<milen8204> didn`t make a partition to /home
<KM0201> neither did i
<KM0201> i have all my data on a separate partition
<KM0201> if i need to reinstall, i simply reinstall, and don't touch thta partition
<KM0201> as for /home.. i have about 5 configuration files that i need, that i have backed up on that partition.. after a clean install, i just reinstall those apps, and move those configurations back to my new home... takes 2min
<KM0201> plus, all that junk gets backed up to my file server
<Mr__> nope
<KM0201> Mr__: try the alternate cd?
<Mr__> did it again, the installer just goes blank then leaves a spinning wheel
<bioterror> alternate <3
<Mr__> KM0201, i can install with the alternate cd, which i had done earlier, however i still ran into all those bugs
<bioterror> Mr__, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<KM0201> hmm, dunno Mr__ obvioussly you're in the big minority
<KM0201> yeah, mini iso is another option
<Mr__> i mean like i'm on the desktop doing nothing and boom something come up about something crashing in the background, or chromium crashing all the time and i had flash working once then it quit and never came back always complaining of missing plugin or in firefox just a black window
<Mr__> i followed the launchpad bug suggestion of uninstalling and reinstall adobe flash plugin    but still now joy
<Mr__> and honestly i never have these type of numerous issues
<milen8204> KM0201, can I make a partition now when all my space is used by Lubuntu ?
<Mr__> now my next eperiment i guess will be install 11.10 and see if i have issues ,,, then i will try an upgrade from there and see if its any different then a fresh install
<KM0201> it depends on how your system is set up i guess.
<milen8204> I just have installed the live CD
<milen8204> it was live USB but it is the same think
<KM0201> how big is your hard drive?
<Mr__> 80 gigs
<KM0201> not you Mr__
<KM0201> milen8204:
<KM0201> Mr__: i'm not sure what your issues are, but i feel confident it's not related to hard drive size
<milen8204> KM0201, I have 40 GB HD
<milen8204> it is my old PC
<KM0201> how full is the drive?
<milen8204> 27%
<milen8204> 27 GB free
<KM0201> ok, and how many partitions does the drive have?  just  swap and /   ?
<milen8204> no
<milen8204> I have /dev
<KM0201> ..
<milen8204> I have /run ; run/lock
<KM0201> why?
<milen8204> I do not know :D
<milen8204> I have run/shm
<KM0201> sounds like a knucklehead set up your partitions
<milen8204> i dint set anything
<milen8204> It was automatic
<KM0201> well, ubuntu by default doesn't set up /dev, /run, etc..
<KM0201> do you have a way to back up important data on the 40gig hard drive? (ie, a USB drive or something?)
<milen8204> I have USB 2 G
<milen8204> I have a laptop :)
<milen8204> in network
<KM0201> that doesn't really answer the question
<milen8204> but I do not know how to save my firefox settings, x-chat settings and so on :)
<KM0201> open up your home folder
<KM0201> click View/Show Hidden Files
<KM0201> back up /.xchat   /.mozilla   and any other configuration folder you want
<bioterror> h button should do the trick
<milen8204> cntrl+H
<bioterror> something like that
<milen8204> ok done
<KM0201> i usually back up xchat, pidgin, skype, chromium and t-bird
<milen8204> I can see those files now
<KM0201> everything else, i run close enough to default, i don't care if my settings are changed
<bioterror> KM0201, why you want to backup chromium?
<milen8204> Back up means copy the hidden files ?
<KM0201> bioterror: favorite places, plugins, etc.. honestly i don't know "why" i do it, but i do...
<bioterror> google sync does it for you ;)
<KM0201> bioterror: i never tried google sync
<bioterror> you dont need to copy all those non-needed caches
<KM0201> (never even heard of it actually)
<bioterror> KM0201, you have sync in chromium which uses your google account
<KM0201> oh
<bioterror> that's why I'm using chromium, becouse firefox did not have that
<KM0201> yeah, but backing up the configuration file, saves my plugins (and I have adblock with a LOT of additions on it, due to a gun board that i visit being very very ad heavy)
<milen8204> i THING THE UPDATE IS BUGGED
<milen8204> ops sorry for the caps
<milen8204> i have written  sudo do-release-upgrade -d , when the installation gets to the question do you want to proceed ? [yN] details [d] . When I typed "y" the question appears again in a new line
<KM0201> type yes?
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> i must type "yes"
<milen8204> ok
<KM0201> ok, gotta go
<milen8204> it is enough to copy hidden files which I want to back up, and then paste in my new home folder after preinstall
<MrChrisDruif> For having your settings back you mean milen8204 ?
<milen8204> ъес
<milen8204> yes
<folo> do i have to install wine?
<folo> or does lubuntu already have it
<bioterror> wine does not belong to default installation
<folo> oh ok
<folo> thanks alot bioterror you have helped me alot
<bioterror> np
<MrChrisDruif> !alot
<ubottu> Do you like to hug alot? - http://ubottu.com/y/2 and http://ubottu.com/y/3
<bioterror> <3
<folo> bio
<folo> how do i run things with wine?
<folo> open with
<folo> then what?
<bioterror> !wine | folo
<ubottu> folo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bioterror> been a while since I last time needed wine
<folo> how do i open something with wine lol
<folo> when i click on open with
<folo> then i click on wine
<folo> it doesnt let me press ok
<bioterror> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<milen8204> how can I format my USB
<milen8204> flash
<bioterror> milen8204, with disk utility or gparted
<filippo> hello
<milen8204> bioterror, ok thanks will try
<filippo> does anybody have experience with tv out on graphic cards?
<bioterror> mostly people seems to use vga/hdmi/dvi to tv
<bioterror> instead of s-video, I assume
<folo> bio
<folo> answer my query
<bioterror> !apturl | folo
<filippo> bioterror,  thanks but I own an old notebook with an s-video output and an older tv with scart :)
<bioterror> folo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<milen8204> bioterror, could you tell me how can I make bootable USB in Lubuntu ?
<bioterror> milen8204, lubuntu usb stick?
<bioterror> milen8204, installation media?
<milen8204> I can not find it :)
<bioterror> sudo dd if=lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX
<milen8204> ok thanks
<bioterror> dmesg tells you your usb pen drives device name
<bioterror> "ooo you just plugged in sdb" :D
<bioterror> filippo, I cant help, been a while since last time used S-Video
<KM0201> milen8204: you could also use unetbootin (thats what i usually use)
<bioterror> KM0201, no need for unetbootin if you make normal installation media
<bioterror> but for you persistence you might want to use it
<milen8204> i have downloaded iso file and I want to but it to the usb
<filippo> ok, it's just that the connection seems to be working but i can see only withe stripes on the tv monitor
<KM0201> bioterror: meh, it's just less of a pain than dd (which i'd never really used until recently..)
<filippo> white
<bioterror> KM0201, :o
<bioterror> dd is ten times faster
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> but unetbootin has a GUI.. which can be more simple for the novice
<KM0201> and unetbootin isn't that slow to be frank
<bioterror> you have dd'd that file on your usb in the time it takes to install unetbootin ;)
<milen8204> I do not have dd neither
<bioterror> you should have it
<bioterror> it belongs to base installation
<filippo> ok so just a simpler question: how can I understand if the vcad drivers are installed and working? I red about glxinfo but I'm not sure about the output
<milen8204> KM0201, what distribution should I chose ?
<KM0201> on unetbootin?
<milen8204> yes
<milen8204> UBUNTU
<milen8204> ?
<KM0201> yes that should work fine
<bioterror> choose iso file on your harddrive ;)
<milen8204> :D
<KM0201> milen8204: yes, choose the ISO on your hard drive if you've already downloaded the iSO
<bioterror> I hate unetbootin
<KM0201> that should be obvious, but..
<milen8204> ok thanks for the help
<KM0201> bioterror: meh, it works, thats the only thing i require of it
<bioterror> becouse you have to run it as root, and then navigate thru the /home/user/fooo/file
<milen8204> I thimk I am burning my USB now :Д
<milen8204> :)
<bioterror> dont burn it
<milen8204> why ?
<bioterror> you cant use it then
<bioterror> :D
<KM0201> i've been considering upgrading my nas to 7200rpm dries
<KM0201> *drives
<KM0201> just not sure i'd see any real benefit.
<bioterror> depends what you move
<bioterror> and store
<KM0201> mostly it's a media server
<milen8204> ohh Yes I can I have 3 times burn it and 5 times fry it :D
<KM0201> movies, music
<bioterror> and if your network is the bottle neck
<KM0201> thats the thing right there.
<nm_geo> Interesting I just made two flash drives too.  Lubuntu-dessktop-amd64  &  Lubuntu-alternate-amd64
<KM0201> i think my router is the bottleneck
<milen8204> it has stop on 4%
<KM0201> milen8204: it's not stopping
<KM0201> it just pauses there for a few minutes
<KM0201> (well, about 1min)
<KM0201> let it finish
<KM0201> it's unpacking something, if i recall correctly
<milen8204> ok I am going to wait :D
<bioterror> KM0201, you can stream 1080p movies from USB2.0 without a problem
<bioterror> so 5400RPM drive wont be a problem for that use
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> i think its my router more than my laptop, so it's probably a pointless upgrade
<KM0201> that was actualy the reasoning i was using yesterday when thnking about this.
<KM0201> i probably could have went w/ a faster cpu as well.
<KM0201> it still works great though,
<milen8204> I am going to restart and install Lubuntu 12.04 висх ме луцк :D
<milen8204> wish me luck
<milen8204> ?
<milen8204> :D
<KM0201> milen8204: come back here and we'll talk to you while you install
<filippo> good luck
<KM0201> lol, thats the beauty of live cd's
<milen8204> ok
<bioterror> alternate should have ssh
<folo> OMG
<folo> can someone help me
<bioterror> and irssi/weechat/ircII :D
<KM0201> folo: what is wrong?
<milen8204> I will log on in my laptop :D
<milen8204> bye
<folo> basically
<KM0201> bioterror: or you can use the freenode webclient
<milen8204> thanks for the help
<bioterror> as there's those tty's free
<bioterror> KM0201, not with the alternate
<KM0201> oh, i was referring to the live cd
<nm_geo> You know all Ubuntu version are hybrid/isos and you can use dd to make your flash drives now
<KM0201> he made a live usb didn't he?.. cuz i think the alt-cd doesn't work properly from USB.
<bioterror> nm_geo, that's what I pointed out 10 minutes ago
<nm_geo> yeah i was not in then
<KM0201> nm_geo: of course i know that, i didn't say dd couldn't be used...
<folo> im downloading this game called runescape, so i downloaded it onto desktop, i made it executable, and i now i want to open it with wine, and when i click on wine, it doesnt let me click okay, so i have to open other programs in wine, which arent the correct thing, what do i open it with, its called runescape.msi
<filippo> ehm, not sure and sorry to interrupt but did you received my previous message?
<bioterror> KM0201 just likes to point things with mouse instead of typing with keyboard
<KM0201> folo: did you install it inside wine?
<KM0201> bioterror: lol, touche'
<folo> how do i do that?
<KM0201> folo: wine "/path/to/file/setup.exe"
<nm_geo> KM0201 THE ALT DOES WORK ON FLASH DRIVE
<KM0201> nm_geo: i haven't tried it in a long time, so you might be right.
<KM0201> i know e erytime i tried it before, it would choke on trying to find the installation media
<nm_geo> I just made one today for this spin
<milen8204> the USB didnt start :(
<KM0201> milen8204: what did it do
<folo> km0201
<milen8204> didnt find some files
<folo> i dont understand
<nm_geo> milen8204 you want the dd command for USB
<bioterror> milen8204, ofcourse not, you used unetbootin and it's really exact about the filesyste you use
<milen8204> UI or some like this
<bioterror> milen8204, that's why I in the first place suggested to use dd
<folo> why can i just open it with wine?
 * KM0201 has never had a problem with unetbootin
<KM0201> folo: because it has to be installed inside wine, would be my assumption
<milen8204> bioterror, I coundnt tun the dd
<folo> how do i install it with wine
<nm_geo> I use both and startup disk creator too
<milen8204> tun=run
<folo> you just gave me some code
<folo> which i dont know how to use
<bioterror> milen8204, why not?
<bioterror> milen8204, if you have lubuntu installed, you have dd installed
<milen8204> I do not know
<bioterror> GNU/Linux Operating Systems never comes without dd
<KM0201> folo: i told you   open a terminal, wine "/path/to/file/setup.exe"
<milen8204> I have folder isolinux it mys be syslinux right ?
<bioterror> milen8204, just dd that iso file to your usb drive
<KM0201> milen8204: try dd, see if it works.. personally unetbootin/startup disk creator, have always worked for me
<bioterror> and forget all the rest
<filippo> how do I check drivers with glxinfo?
<folo> km0201 i done that now what?
<KM0201> you should have saw the installation of the file
<milen8204> bioterror, hwat should I write in DD
<folo> so if its on desktop
<folo> what do i write for path?
<bioterror> milen8204, dd if=/path/to/your/lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX
<folo> to the file
<milen8204> bioterror, ok i am reading man page
<bioterror> milen8204, put sudo before dd
<bioterror> I've never seen any benefits for using these "bs=64k"
<milen8204> bioterror, ok thanks
<bioterror> or bs=4M
<KM0201> folo: if it's on your desktop.... type this    cd ~/Desktop
<KM0201> and your prompt should change
<luxx> Hi there
<milen8204> of=/dev/sdX stay thant way ?
<luxx> I have a quick question
<KM0201> folo: then type      wine setup.exe    and you should see it installing
<bioterror> milen8204, if you dont have any other drives than the one lubuntu is installed and your usb, probably the usb stick is /dev/sdb
<bioterror> but dmesg tells you
<bioterror> or sudo blkid
<folo> nope
<folo> nothing happens
<bioterror> luxx, shoot
<folo> could you help me in teamviewer or something
<KM0201> folo: hold on just a second
<luxx> How can I uninstall a web browser? When I apt-get remove firefox, epiphany (?) installs instead. What do I need to remove to get rid of every browser?
<bioterror> luxx, sudo apt-get purge <insertname>
<KM0201> folo: it is a .exe file you downloaded, right?
<folo> its a .msi file
<bioterror> KM0201, it's .msi
<luxx> ah perfect
<folo> but its made for windows
<KM0201> hmm
<luxx> thanks!
<luxx> I'll try that
<folo> it worked under ubuntu
<folo> i jsut opened it with wine
<luxx> (It
<luxx> (it's for my 'productivity' virtualbox guest)
<KM0201> hold on
<KM0201> let me see if i can get this working
<folo> how do i install teamviewer now?
<KM0201> folo: you relaly dont' need teamviewer for this.
<KM0201> do you have wine installed?
<folo> yes
<folo> i went on synaptic
<folo> and i ticked wine 1.2
<folo> and i installed it
<folo> i can see it in menu
<KM0201> hold on, i'm installing to make sure this works
<KM0201> ok, it does
<KM0201> you downloaded the runscape.msi  right?
<folo> shall i send u the runescape file
<folo> yeah
<KM0201> and it's on your desktop, right?
<folo> yh
<milen8204> bioterror, i written sudo dd if=precise-desktop-i386.iso  of=/dev/sdX
<milen8204> and nothing happends
<bioterror> milen8204, common sense
<bioterror> milen8204, replace X with the correct device
<KM0201> ok, so in a terminal type cd ~/Desktop
<KM0201> and you should see the prompt change
<milen8204> bioterror, ok
<bioterror> milen8204, as I told you, check from the dmesg or with sudo blkid
<folo> i type cd ~/Desktop then?
<KM0201> did you hit enter?
<folo> ye
<KM0201> ok, did you see your prompt change?
<folo> lol
<folo> it just changes directories...
<KM0201> right
<KM0201> thats what i wanted.... you didn't strike me as super l33t with command line, so i was making sure we were in the right directory
<folo> lol
<KM0201> put this in command line..  wine msiexec /i RuneScape.msi
<folo> i was better with ubuntu
<folo> but ye
<KM0201> ubuntu/lubuntu   command line is command line
<folo> yaaaay
<folo> it worked
<folo> i love you man <3
<KM0201> i know
<folo> i need to remember this stuff
<KM0201> i agree
<folo> hold on
<folo> i installed runescape
<folo> but no files come up
<folo> its still runescape.msi
<folo> on desktop
<bioterror> sure it is
<milen8204> bioterror, how to understand which is my USB device ?
<bioterror> it installed them into secrect wine folder
<bioterror> milen8204, sudo blkid
<KM0201> it should have also put an icon on the desktop that just says "Runescape" and is probably shaped like a wine glass
<KM0201> open it
<milen8204> ohh thanks
<folo> km0201 nope
<folo> there is no RuneScape file
<folo> still RuneScape.msi on desktop
<bioterror> do you have it in your menu?
<folo> what? wine?
<bioterror> does it have Programs or something
<bioterror> yeah, the "start menu"
<folo> yeah
<folo> wine then programs
<folo> then i have runescape
<folo> and runescape folder
<bioterror> geee
<bioterror> could it be that?
<folo> the licenses and runescape again
<folo> NO
<folo> thats from before
<folo> when i was downloading lubuntu
<folo> it has my file from ubuntu
<folo> plus that says unable to load parameter file. please reinstall program
<bioterror> sounds nice
<folo> in terminal it says
<folo> fixme:msi:controlevent_spawndialog doing nothing
<folo> time to use teamviewer?
<folo> ?
<filippo> anybody?
<milen8204> bioterror,  sudo dd if=/home/deny/Свалени/Lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<milen8204> what is wrong ?
<bioterror> milen8204, leave that 1 off
<bioterror> it's just sdb
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> ok
<bioterror> milen8204, and replace Lubuntu.iso with correct file name, if that's not the correct
<KM0201> i gotta leve in 5min, so i'm out on teamviewer
<bioterror> mostly it is that preciseblaablaa
<milen8204> i have renamed the iso file
<bioterror> okay
<milen8204> after download
<KM0201> besides, that sounds like a specific runescape prob, vs a linux prob
<folo> someone help me
<KM0201> folo: jesus, quit whining
<milen8204> sould I format the usb first ?
<folo> lol
<bioterror> milen8204, no
<folo> im asking for help?
<folo> im not whining
<bioterror> milen8204, dd will do it for you ;)
<KM0201> no, you're whining
<folo> i just wanna play rs lol
<folo> lol if you say so sir
<KM0201> then install windows
<bioterror> folo, install xbill and play it instead
<folo> whats xbill?
<milen8204> but nothing happend  :)
<milen8204> the cursor is on the next line and just stay there
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it takes a while
<bioterror> breeaaaattthhh
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> :):D
<milen8204> first time did the same thing :D
<bioterror> but yeah, it should make you -\|/- -thingie spinning
<bioterror> it would make more sense, that something is happening
<folo> bioterror
<folo> how can i complete remove wine
<folo> so i can reinstall?>
<KM0201> sudo apt-get purge wine
<bioterror> do not remove wine
<bioterror> remove ~/.wine/
<folo> im gonna reinstall
<folo> see if that helps
<bioterror> and configure it again
<KM0201> bioterror: lol, xbill  i just caught that
<bioterror> yeah, better than runescape!
<milen8204> ok I am going to take a shower  will tell what happed then :D
<bioterror> milen8204, take it while installing!
<bioterror> boot the usb first ;D
<folo> bioterror
<folo> sudo apt-get install wine
<folo> to reinstall wine?
<bioterror> no
<folo> then?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge wine
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install wine
<bioterror> but as I said
<bioterror> nothing will change
<bioterror> as you have that ~/.wine/ folder
<bioterror> which has all your configurations and all the mystical files installed
<folo> how do i delete that?
<bioterror> !cli | folo
<ubottu> folo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<KM0201> lol
<folo> -_-
<folo> could i please have the command lol, i gotta go sleep in 10minutes
<folo> il read that tomorrow
<bioterror> read it first as you bed time story
<bioterror> you will see nice matrix dreams then
<folo> loooooooooool
<folo> you trolls
<bioterror> you will be lucid dreaming
<KM0201> that runescape looks kinda fun actually
<folo> lol
<folo> km0201
<folo> its fun if you know how to play
<bioterror> KM0201, have you ever played the bat game?-)
<KM0201> the bat game?
<bioterror> yeah, THE at game
<bioterror> bat
<bioterror> KM0201, http://www.bat.org/ ;)
<KM0201> i don't believe i have
<folo> sudo apt-get purge ~./wine????/
<luxx> I tried the purge and it didn't work :(
<folo> is that the thing?
<folo> no
<bioterror> luxx, what did it reply you then?
<folo> sudo apt-get purge ~/.wine/
<luxx> default install has chromium; purge that and you get firefox; purge that and you get epiphany; purge that and you get firefox
<luxx> in response to 'sudo apt-get purge firefox'
<MrChrisDruif> luxx; I don't know what you are talking about, but if you didn't install either Chromium or Epiphany, you won't have an internet browser
<KM0201> lol
<luxx> it says firefox will be removed, epiphany will be install
<MrChrisDruif> It does? O_O
<KM0201> i have a hard time believing that
<luxx> MrChrisDruif thank you for that insightful contribution, I'm trying to remove the browser
<bioterror> hahaha
<folo> OMG
<bioterror> how that's possible?
<folo> Km0201
<KM0201> ?
<folo> i fixed it
<folo> im sooo l3333t
<KM0201> well, how did you fix it?
<folo> i reinstalled wine
<folo> then i did the cd to the directory
<folo> then i did
<folo> wine msiexec /i RuneScape.msi
<folo> and then the runescape file with the wine symbol came
<folo> yaaaay
<folo> thanks alot for your help man
<folo> i appreciate it
<folo> you used your time on my
<folo> me*
<folo> and i understand if you think im an idiot
<KM0201> i don't think you're an idiot
<folo> you dont?
<folo> :)
<KM0201> no
<folo> thanks man
<KM0201> i just think that xannex in the proper dosage is a good thing sometimes
<filippo> nobody?
<folo> huh?
<KM0201> folo: in other words, learn to relax
<luxx> this is what I get: luke@luke-laptop-vm:~$ sudo apt-get purge epiphany-browser Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   firefox firefox-globalmenu Suggested packages:   firefox-gnome-support firefox-kde-support latex-xft-fonts The following packages will be REMOVED:   epiphany-browser* The following NEW packages will be installed:   
<folo> lol
<folo> ok
<folo> well thanks man
<folo> i gtg
<luxx> so I'm guessing there's a dependency on having *some* browser
<folo> enjoy your night
<luxx> any idea how to fix this, anyone?
<folo> good bye guys
<KM0201> good night fol
<filippo> nobody?
<filippo> ok I guess I'll be back in another moment
<filippo> bye to everyone
<MrChrisDruif> filippo; might it be a dependency for lubuntu-desktop ?
<filippo> MrChris: sorry?
<MrChrisDruif> filippo; lubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<folo> lol
<folo> km0201 you still there?
<KM0201> yes
<folo> could you send me that code again
<folo> i forgot to copy it
<KM0201> put this in command line..  wine msiexec /i RuneScape.msi
 * MrChrisDruif is probably confusing questions here ^_^
<folo> thanks man
<filippo> MrChris: I just wanted to know how to check the drivers with glxinfo
<folo> im gonna save that
<filippo> MrChris: because the output seems incomprensible to me
<folo> what is the /i for?
<filippo> I tried glxinfo | grep vendor
<filippo> but not sure about output
<folo> bioterror
<folo> is there a thing like alt+f2 ?
<folo> i need to use xkill lol
<bioterror> try
<folo> try?
<gm_> Hi/ For how long Lubuntu 12.04 will be supported?
<milen8204> bioterror, guest what /
<milen8204> Lubuntu do not detect the USB as a device
<bioterror> milen8204, sounds weird?
<filippo> ok understood
<milen8204> for me too
<filippo> bye bye
<bioterror> few days ago I dd'd alternate to usb drive and installed it on another laptop
<bioterror> gm_, I cant recall if was treated as LTS
<milen8204> i will restart and try again
<gm_> bioterror_, thanks, i tought so
<bioterror> I think that's LTS
<bioterror> oh, he went
<bioterror> oh, gilir has said it's not LTS :D
<bioterror> milen8204, did not work?
<milen8204> yes
<milen8204> PC went crazy
<milen8204> start to make strange sounds
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I've see on movies, that when your computer gets infected or hijacked, the image on monitors starts to shake or something :D
<milen8204> no
<milen8204> When it attempt to boot the PC started the sounds like siren
<milen8204> an I turn it off
<milen8204> and I turned it off
<milen8204> bioterror, I think that is bullsh*ts :D
<milen8204> did that think happed to you ?
<bioterror> I dunno what happened
<bioterror> all I know, is that something is not working
<bioterror> grab .md5 file and check if the md5sum matches with your iso file
<milen8204> ok
<bioterror> md5sum mini-12.04-NON-PAE.iso
<bioterror> 0e7092aa6522288bb38870a9f98cd787  mini-12.04-NON-PAE.iso
<bioterror> .md5 should have same md5checksum
<Mr__> i have discovered, at least for me, that upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 is far less troublesome then a fresh install of 12.04
<Skater-AOA150> I'll probably download the iso for 12.04 on the 27th, when it's finalized
#lubuntu 2013-04-01
<MadMarc>   Hello
<MadMarc> Looking for some help setting up Minecraft and Terraria on a Compaq 2510p with Lubuntu 12.10
<jjennings> hello lubuntu world!
<jjennings> a quick question. how do I disable the mouse pad while typing?
<Guest60048> hello
<Guest60048> iamhaving some issues with installing from a live usb
<wxl> Guest60048: what problem?
<Guest60048> i have created a live usb using unetbootin and am able to launch but when i use the installer on the desktop it crashes
<wxl> what system is this on?
<Guest60048> DEFT
<wxl> let me rephrase: what are the specs on your computer?
<Guest60048> dellinspiron 500gib hdd 4gb ram
<wxl> yikes that should be more than sufficient
<wxl> i'd recommend checking the md5 of the usb against the published md5s. i think that's unlikely to be the problem, but it's worth a check
<Guest60048> yea ive tried a few things but I think it may be with the installer itself
<wxl> which iso is this?
<Guest60048> deft.7.2
<wxl> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh then why are yo uat lubuntu again? XD
<Guest60048> pointed me here thought I'd give it a shot see if common
<Guest60048> I've been at it for for a while now
<wxl> well let's consider the connections
<wxl> we both use lxde
<wxl> which has nothing to do with the installer
<wxl> i'm not even sure if it pulls most of itself from canonical repos or not
<wxl> so i have no idea where to even begin
<wxl> so i'd say to take this up with deft.
<wxl> and, no, not a common issue.
<Guest60048> okay thanks for your input
<Guest60048> take care
<kvarley> Is edge window tiling included out of the box now?
<pmatulis_> what is edge window tiling?
<holstein> pmatulis_: i think just tiling in general. like a tiling window manager.. like awesome can do
<Grouver> Hello. I tried to install lubuntu on a relative old computer. Though when I try to install it it ofcourse needs a internet connection. But it doesnt seem to connect. If I launch lubuntu directly from the dvd it keeps giving me the message : "Disconnected your now offline" THen it retries. And then again: "Disconnected your now offline"  Though, if i connect the internet cable to another computer internet works fine.  Can anyone help me 
<holstein> Grouver: i just install.. and i dont install upgrades during the installaion
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^ if you find that easier.. you can install minimal, and add the lubuntu-desktop meta packages
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lubntu-desktop
<Grouver> But I already started with the cd to begin with.
<Grouver> But then it just cant connect like said.
<holstein> Grouver: then, just dont get online
<Grouver> ? how do you mean?
<holstein> Grouver: i mean, if the installer is failing due to trying to connect to the internet for any reason, dont connect.. and dont ask the installer to do anything that requires being online.. just install.. dont be online, or require the install to be online
<holstein> OR, use the minimal.. or alternate iso's to install
<Grouver> Yes okay. But what about launching it from the dvd? I tried that to see whats going on. So if I install lubuntu anyways.. i will still have the no-internet problem.
<holstein> what dvd?
<holstein> Grouver: just install.. and after the installation, get the machine online
<Grouver> Well I sure need to install it from somewhere?
<holstein> Grouver: install what?
<holstein> the internet?
<Grouver> holstein, lol no.  I have a dvd with lubuntu on it.
<holstein> you dont.. you'll just install the lubuntu distrobution, and then, you will add what you need
<Grouver> holstein, but how do i add anything if i dont have internet? Sure okay, I have installed lubuntu now. But still don't have internet.
<Grouver> THats the whole problem to begin with. :p
<holstein> Grouver: add "things' after the install
<holstein> Grouver: you are trying to add wifi support?
<holstein> i would plug in wired
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Grouver> Not its about a wired connection.
<Grouver> Which is not working if I launch it from the dvd.
<holstein> Grouver: if you launch what from the DVD?
<holstein> Grouver: the dvd is the installer, correct? the live CD?
<holstein> Grouver: take that out.. and put it away
<Grouver> holstein, yes.
<holstein> Grouver: anything that would support your hardware is either already installed, or online.. not on that live CD
<holstein> Grouver: boot your normal installed installation.. *not* the live CD
<Grouver> alright, cause thats the explanation maybe why internet is not working to begin with?
<holstein> Grouver: run "lscpi" and see if you see your network card..
<holstein> Grouver: no
<Grouver> holstein, did that already from the live cd boot up.
<Grouver> lscpi -knn
<Grouver> |grep 0200
<holstein> Grouver: could be bad hardware. could be off in the bios.. could be not supported... could be a bad lan cable
<Grouver> it found one.
<holstein> Grouver: do this from your actual install...
<Grouver> hmm okay.
<holstein> Grouver: lspci.. in a terminal.. and put that output in pastebin
<Grouver> Okay will do. I will try that know. THanks.
<amigamia> does lubuntu use classic gnome 2?
<divx118> amigamia: lxde
<amigamia> well then why did the #ubuntu channel say use lubuntu if i wanted the classic look?
<divx118> I don't know. I am sure it uses lxde. On another laptop I have fedora with mate. Which is also nice if you want a classic interface.
<divx118> http://mate-desktop.org/
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I gave a fast try of today's Lubuntu raring daily build and it does not work in vbox
<melodie> It was long to end on the desktop, longer than Xubuntu was, then I could not start any application, pcmanfm, or any other except desktop prefs and there tried to start apps using the openbox menus which I activated, and same. I tried going to a tty and as the keyboard is qwerty there I wanted to "sudo -s" to be able to switch, but the shell returned a message stating "I/O error" on /usr/bin/sudo
<melodie> that's it for today. I'll try again tomorrow if I can
<melodie> btw the md5sum is fine, I checked...
<melodie> is there a recent lubuntu version (desktop) which I could try and would be likely to work in vbox ?
<melodie> ého ! anyone out there ? :d
<melodie> :D
<posix> i'm wondering how many people are actually testing lubuntu on really old hardware. a friend and i did this weekend and could only run the live version. installer just aborted w/o error. i get the impression lubuntu is used on modern computers predominantly. bugs that occur w old hardware are not really reported and thus not fixed, unfortunately.
<steve_deft> Hello!
<melodie> hi
<steve_deft> Any one can help me with the customization of Live Lubuntu?
<melodie> posix how old was that one machine ?
<melodie> how much ram, and what gpu especially ?
<posix> it was a via chipset from early '00s, athlon-xp, agp geforce4mx, i believe 512mb ram
<posix> starting the installer from boot menu created a corrupted gui unfortunately. we later tried with "nomodeset" and "xforcevesa" which reduced the gui but made it work properly
<melodie> posix so this might come from the driver "nouveau" which often brings problems to some nvidia cards
<melodie> posix would you try a version I have put up, with Openbox and few components, no nouveau driver, and zram used from the live to the install ?
<melodie> I mean on that one machine ?
<melodie> I can give you the link to the presentation I did of it
<melodie> steve_deft ask your question
<posix> sure, i'm afraid it'll take a while until we have time to try it though
<steve_deft> Ok
<melodie> you could try from usb stick too if the machine can be booted from usb : I did that on a T30 which is from 01 ...
<steve_deft> The question is really simple...
<posix> we were actually suspecting the hard drive to cause the problem. it was an old 100gb 5400rpm drive we took from an old laptop.
<melodie> posix here: Bento2 - OBUbuntu Remix presentation - http://beta.linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,248.0.html
<steve_deft> ... if I want change the default username and hostname of the live Lubuntu session.... where I can customize it?
<melodie> posix I think with 512 Mb ram it should work perfectly
<steve_deft> In the old versions I change the initrd data
<k1l> hi. has there been some discussion or decision on changing the support timeframes since ubuntu is changing them from 13.04 on? regarding the lts support time frame
<steve_deft> but now dosn't work!
<melodie> anyhow I didn't put up an alternate version, and there are still details to fix in that one (decoration mainly, and more testing would be appreciated too)
<posix> can you private msg me your email address? we would get back at you then, perhaps
<melodie> posix we can talk privately about that
<posix> melodie: also, the board was relatively old and would only boot from usb sticks if formatted with FAT, not FAT32. it seemed to have very low transfer rates which made installation take forever before it crashed
<steve_deft> no one know how I can customize the default username and hostname on a live cd session?
<steve_deft> from the 12.10
<melodie> steve_deft
<melodie> what steps have you taken ?
<steve_deft> In the past I have modified the initrd. The file was /etc/casper.comf
<steve_deft> Now dosn't work
<steve_deft> melodie
<melodie> steve_deft I have seen some files to be changed
<melodie> what tools do you use the redo the iso ?
<steve_deft> vim :-)
<steve_deft> melodie
<steve_deft> ah sorry
<steve_deft> mkiso
<steve_deft> I customize all without remaster systems
<steve_deft> melodie
<melodie> hummm
<phillw> k1l: lubuntu do not have an LTS out. Nearer the release time of 14.04 a decision will be made.
<k1l> phillw: ok
<Kryst> Hi all
<Kryst> I've just install Lubuntu but i have a problem
<Kryst> I can't open it, i put my login and password
<Kryst> but he stay on bios
<holstein> Kryst: were you able to boot the live CD?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> though, if its stuck on the bios, that makes me think its a hardware issue
<Kryst> hmm okay thanks, but i can see that "myloginname@lubuntu$:
<Kryst> or something like this
<Kryst> not sure
<holstein> Kryst: that is not the bios
<Kryst> ?
<holstein> Kryst: if you are on the bios, it will be the bios.. username@hostname is *not* the bios
<melodie> Kryst this is a terminal
<melodie> Kryst which version of Lubuntu is this ?
<Kryst> 12.10
<melodie> Kryst try to type this:
<melodie> sudo service lightdm restart
<melodie> and tell us what it does
<Kryst> okay i will be back thx
<Kryst> re
<Kryst> okay i try   !nomodeset but nothing apear and i test sudo service lightdm restart
<Kryst> and i have a list with all "ok"
<Kryst> and nothing avec "stopping save kernel messages (ok) "
<Kryst> after *
<holstein> Kryst: did you get to a live desktop from the live CD?
<Kryst> sorry 'i'm not sure to understand, but i use dameon tools with iso files for the install
<holstein> Kryst: i get the live CD, and try and boot to the live desktop, so i know if the graphics hardware is supported well
<melodie> Kryst you confuse two things
<melodie> holstein have u seen what Kryst tried to do ?
<melodie> he understands not what we try to make him do so not too fast!
<Kryst> ^^
<Kryst> sorry i'm not english and i don't always understand all
<melodie> Kryst holstein has send "!nomodeset" as a command to the bot of the present channel, to send you read a doc
<melodie> not for you to repeat in the live cd
<Kryst> aah ok ahah
<Kryst> thx !
<melodie> I have given you the said command to put aftyer username@machine$
<Kryst> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<melodie> after
<holstein> Kryst: the purpose of nomodeset is to provide support for unsupported graphics hardware
<melodie> the next time you will get there
<melodie> Kryst do you have a nvidia card on that machine ?
<Kryst> i have no graphic card
<melodie> I suspect if you have a nvidia graphic card
<melodie> yes your machine does have one
<melodie> :)
<melodie> lol
<melodie> first time someone tells me that :D
<melodie> in...
<Kryst> i have an asus eee pc lol
<holstein> Kryst: are you in the terminal now? the "username@hostname" screen?
<melodie> 9 years time
<Kryst> i have to restart the computer for this
<melodie> Kryst ok so i'll look at the web what graphics are used in there
<holstein> Kryst: i have a lot of those
<melodie> all machines have a graphic card, even included in the cpu for some of them
<Kryst> yes sure melodie
<Kryst> intel share card
<Kryst> included in the cpu
<melodie> ok!
<Kryst> asus eee pc 1025C
<Kryst> sorry holstein what do you said ?
<holstein> Kryst: the eeepc's.. i have 4
<Kryst> i dont understand what is mean " i have a lot of those é
<Kryst> "
<smoke_> smoke
<holstein> Kryst: 4.. four of those machines... eeepc's
<Kryst> ah ok !
<Kryst> sorry i have to go but brb fast, trying something
<melodie> Kryst you said you have installed : how was it while in the Live ? was it working normally ?
<melodie> ?
<melodie> uh
#lubuntu 2013-04-02
<systemd0wn> Question, I'm going to use lubuntu for the first time. I've had problems with certain kernels. Will going back to 3.5-rc2 be detrimental?
<melodie> systemd0wn do you know what type of problem this has been about ?
<melodie> systemd0wn I rephrase : can you say more about the problems you met ?
<melodie> and with which kernels ?
<smoke_> hi, im trying to get my usb headset activated as the default audio output device for alsa but for some reason even when i set in my .asoundrc it does not activate it anybody know where the central config is located at?
<donnie> Fresh install problems
<donnie> is lxde famous for crashing?
<donnie> How can any normal soul stand lubuntu? It crashes 99% of the time... shockwave, in chromium will not go without crashing
<Gardo> hi people how can I start lubuntu in text mode
<smoke_> does pulseaudio come default with lubuntu? i inistalled lubuntu a coupel days ago, and im having problems with my usb headset and alsa, and i discovered pulseaudio is controlling some stuff
<smoke_> i thought it normally doenst come on lubuntu?
<_frosty-> is lubuntu suited best for my old laptop?
<_frosty-> running xp now is slow
<i4c>  hi does anybody know how to copy "this application closed unexpectedly" full error report ? i tried ctrl+c and rightclick but nothing :(
<grouver> Hello. What happend.  I installed Ubuntu a while ago. It crashed and my computer didnt boot anymore. Now I tried installing Lubuntu. During the installation it asked me to remove ubuntu completly. I confirmed. During the installation my computer crashed with the error: "stopping cpu interrupts balancing daemon [OK]"  I googled but cant seem to find a decent straigth forward answer to fix this.
<i4c> hi grouver, have u tried going for the custom solution and erasing everything with gparted
<i4c> then installing fresh
<grouver> How can I do t his without a OS?
<i4c> i am not 100% sure, but i think so, can anyone confirm ?
<i4c> i am gonna ask on ubuntu channel
<i4c> they say u can install o a clean disc grouver
<i4c> if u have imporant setting backup home folder
<i4c> i always do that
<grouver> i4c, how do you mean? I dont have a OS to run gparted. I am stuck in the installation proces. So how do i suppose to clean the disk?
<i4c> use the lubuntu cd, run the live version do not select to uninstall, it comes with gparted i think, from there select to delete ur whole disc
<i4c> then the ubuntu clashing with lubuntu problems will go away
<i4c> if u have any questions highlight me, i will be here for a couple more hours, so i can help u through the process
<grouver> i4c, iam at work now. But I think i get it.
<melodie> hi
<grouver> instead of let lubuntu handle the whole removing I need to use gparted during the partion choose proces.
<grouver> and do it manually myself.
<i4c> yes, gparted is very intuitive to use
<i4c> and after that goodbye unity and welcome lxde :P
<melodie> i4c :)
<melodie> I tried raring unity in my vbox yesterday, it almost killed me ! :D
<grouver> i4c, thanks :)
<melodie> bbl
<AndreeeCZ> hello goog people: is there a way to make gloobus-preview work with pcmanfm?
<i4c> hi AndreeeCZ i am not aware of how, u should ask the gloobus devs at #gloobus or https://bugs.launchpad.net/gloobus-preview
<AndreeeCZ> i4c, the thing is that gloobus is unmaintained, the channel is empty etc
<AndreeeCZ> i4c, i have managed to make it work under marlin/nautilus, but they are far from pcmanfm in terms of design and lightweightness and ui
<i4c> sad to hear about that AndreeeCZ sounded nice, have u tried alternative file previewers like sushi ?
<AndreeeCZ> i4c, havent heard of it.
<AndreeeCZ> nautilus-only?
<i4c> its a shame all the file previewers i find seem to be made with gnome in mind
<AndreeeCZ> i dont mind gnome. (I personally use "sort of" xfce), but i do mind nautilus.
<i4c> AndreeeCZ,  have u tried nautilus forks ?
<AndreeeCZ> I have tried marlin
<i4c> caja ?
<AndreeeCZ> pcmanfm fits perfectly for me. The only thing im missing is a hide-menu option
<i4c> i think caja is supervised by the guys forking gnome 2, because they disliked gnome 3 or something like that
<AndreeeCZ> ill check it out
<i4c> it is included in linux mint by default with the mate DE
<i4c> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/11/install-mate-14-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<i4c> or u can try it in ubuntu
<AndreeeCZ> i use arch
<AndreeeCZ> and it requires mate-common
<i4c> oh :d ok, i always wanted to try arch, but the installation process always seemed a bit daunting
<i4c> but the AUR is very appealing
<rapid76> buon giorno a tutti
<rapid76> c'e' qualcuno che mi puo' dare una mano ?
<AndreeeCZ> bon giorno, englis please
<AndreeeCZ> h
<rapid76> :D
<rapid76> my english is terrible
<AndreeeCZ> my italian is non-existent
<rapid76> ahahhaa
<rapid76> :D
<AndreeeCZ> mah, thats terrible, i4c. pcmanfm is just the best and the quick-view is awesome.
<AndreeeCZ> I didnt know i need it at all, but then i saw a friend of mine using it on his mac a its just goo.
<AndreeeCZ> d
<AndreeeCZ> i4c, besides, i dont like gtk3
<i4c> ah okay, do u know any easy install script or something easy to install arch, like achieving lubuntu with arch
<i4c> sry i cannot help u anymore AndreeeCZ  :(
<rapid76> tnx
<AndreeeCZ> i4c, arch installation is not a difficult as it seams. You just follow the wiki step by step and youre done in 40mins with netinstall (inluding a DE)
<k4jcw> Greetings. Does lubuntu use the apt repositories as ubuntu? I'm currently running a Gentoo server that I'm getting annoyed with, and thinking of switching it over to lubuntu. However, some of the packages in the lubuntu repository are a little behind where I want to be (mediawiki, for example). I know ubuntu unstable has more recent versions, and I'm curious if I can configure apt-get to use the unstables. (I'm a lot familiar with G
<k4jcw> entoo than lubuntu, so I'm still learning here)
<genii-around> k4jcw: Yes, all the official *buntu distributions use the same repositories, the main differences are in the different desktop environments they use as default
<k4jcw> Excellent. I've been digging lubuntu. I liked KDE, but it's gotten so bloated, and so many features I don't use. And I've never like Gnome.
<k4jcw> If you're one of the maintainers/developers/etc, thanks!
<genii-around> k4jcw: I'm just a helper, but I'm sure some are around and will appreciate the kudos
<k4jcw> The helpers are important. Everyone who contributes is important in the software eco-system. I'm more of an embedded guy myself, and try to contribute in that field.
<k4jcw> Is there a testing/unstable installer or installer option? Or do I need to edit sources.list and change it testing or unstable? I see for ubuntu, the recommendation is to do a fresh install selecting unstable, but I don't recall that being an option when installing lubuntu.
<i4c> same with me k4jcw i really like lxde+kupfer
<wxl> _frosty-: the one you build yourself with no gui.
<wxl> ooops wrong channel :)
<Grouver> Damn. During installation of lubuntu i still get the error: "stopping cpu interrupts balancing daemon" . AFter advise from i4c (his name was i believe) i deleted all partitions and made a swap area and a ext4 partition. Still getting the error. :(
<tweakster> isn't there a beginner lubuntu channel here?
<wxl> tweakster: no, but feel free to ask questions
<wxl> it's not like #ubuntu where they need a separate channel because there's so much traffic
<tweakster> i have a question about bash, which i cannot solve by googling..
<tweakster> i installed lubuntu core but the XTerm does not seem to have a history at the prompt accessible with the up arrows...
<tweakster> at least i don't seem to be able to make it work...
<wxl> that's strange
<tweakster> i looked at the .bashrc, but I cannot see anything that indicated it should not have this feature.
<wxl> should be standard bash functionality
<wxl> does it work in lxterminal?
<tweakster> let me give it a try there
<wxl> works for me in xterm, too
<wxl> echo $BASH_VERSION
<tweakster> when i use the up arrow, i see this:  ^[[A
<wxl> maybe some kind of keymap issue∆
<tweakster> the command "echo $BASH_VERSION" does not return anything at all
<wxl> huh?
<tweakster> natha
<wxl> what about
<wxl> whereis bash
<tweakster> as far as I have found, the commands work, but this history is missing, and apparently echo is having problems
<wxl> echo $SHELL
<tweakster> /bin/sh
<wxl> ah ha
<wxl> you're not using bash
<wxl> thus your problem
<wxl> let's be extra sure
<wxl> ps -p $$
<tweakster> so lubuntu core did not install it with XTerm
<wxl> that is indeed strange
<tweakster> i saw two lines with that command: first, PID TTY   TIME CMD      second, 9502  pts/5   00:00:00 sh
<wxl> yep
<wxl> you're running sh
<wxl> so now try this:
<wxl> whereis bash
<tweakster> whereis bash showed this:   bash: /bin/bash /etc/bash.bashrc  /usr/share/man/man1/bash.1.gz
<wxl> so you do have bash
<tweakster> okay, i think i got it working now from what you said
<tweakster> at the prompt after starting XTerm, I have to type bash
<tweakster> now i have the right looking prompt and i have history
<tweakster> so bash is apparently not loading automatically for this user
<wxl> i'm trying to figure out where the default is set
<tweakster> i created this user after installing the OS
<wxl> then i bet that's the problem
<wxl> does the user you first created use bash or sh?
<tweakster> perhaps i need to assign bash to its default profile?
<tweakster> that first user is gone completely, i had to remove it.
<genii-around> Then you have no user with admin rights
<tweakster> so at least now i know what i need to do. figure out how to assign bash to a user's profile
<wxl> or maybe he created new; made admin; deleted original genii-around
<tweakster> i have admin rights with a user named root
<tweakster> and with sudo
<genii-around> Hm
<wxl> and that user's shell is…?
<tweakster> which user are you referring to now?
<tweakster> i only have two that i know of.  my regular one, which i created, and root.
<wxl> root
<tweakster> in any case, if i only have to type bash to get the bash shell, i am fine with that.
<tweakster> let me see what happens with root shell. wait one
<tweakster> i do not log on wit root normally
<wxl> you can add SHELL="/bin/bash" to /etc/environment if you want to set it globally
<wxl> interestingly none of my global environment files refer to shell
<tweakster> root has bash shell
<wxl> strange
<wxl> that's what i'd expect in any case
<wxl> tweakster: chsh -s /bin/bash
<tweakster> i am looking in /etc/environment right now and there is only one line, which is PATH="...<folders>..."
<wxl> tweakster: that's why i used the word "add"
<tweakster> put SHELL="/bin/bash" as a second line, you mean, right?
<wxl> right
<wxl> or just chsh -s /bin/bash
<wxl> which will change only your user
<tweakster> put that command at the bash prompt right now, or back at sh prompt? "chsh -s /bin/bash"
<wxl> tweakster: doesn't matter. not a shell-specific feature
<tweakster> maybe it does not matter, i don't know
<tweakster> :)
<zleap> what are you trying to do
<wxl> zleap: he created a new user and got /bin/sh as a default shell.
<zleap> you can change the default shell in the user settings
<zleap> shell
<zleap> system tools - users adn groups,  select user and click advanced,
<wxl> or you could do that
<wxl> not sure that's part of lubuntu-core though
<Grouver> During installation of lubuntu i still get the error: "stopping cpu interrupts balancing daemon" . AFter advise from i4c (his name was i believe) i deleted all partitions and made a swap area and a ext4 partition. Still getting the error. :(
<zleap> well there has to be some sort of gui tool for adding / managing users
<tweakster> it appears to be a command available to me, yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> Here's a quickie: Is the latest (stable) Lubuntu image "dd-compatible"?
<wxl> zleap: yep, the command line.
<zleap> ok
<wxl> SonikkuAmerica: afaik, they all are.
<zleap> isn't the shell used by a  user also in /etc/passwd
<wxl> zleap: yeah, that's what chsh affects
<tweakster> thanks for the help, wxl. i should be good now for while anyway.  :)
<SonikkuAmerica> wxl: Thanks. I've been thinking of downsizing to Lubuntu and since dd'ing to a hard disk is the only way to install the OS...
<wxl> SonikkuAmerica: it is? :)
<zleap> ok thanks too,  that is useful
<wxl> Grouver: have you seen this? http://en.kioskea.net/faq/27144-lubuntu-error-message-stopping-cpu-interrupts-balancing-daemons
<SonikkuAmerica> wxl: usb-creator-gtk doesn't work (of course), and I don't have a DVD or USB stick, but I do have an IDE hard drive that I can hook up via USB.
<SonikkuAmerica> That's how I installed Ubuntu (with Unity) last time.
<wxl> SonikkuAmerica: oh now i get it; yeah that works
<SonikkuAmerica> wxl: lol, I wasn't too clear with that.
<SonikkuAmerica> thx
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll b back
 * wxl waves
<Grouver> wxl,  NICE!
<Grouver> thanks :)
<tweakster> i think i got logged out, so i'm not sure if my text posted.  thanks for the help, wxl. i should be good now for a while anyway.
<wxl> tweakster: np
<Grouver> wxl, hi are you still there? :)
<Grouver> anyways, I worked it out. Its working now.
<Grouver> Though the original problem i had was the following. I keep getting the message: "Disconnected your now offline"   then it retries connecting ... and then again: "Disconnected your now offline"
<Grouver> i searched the net for similair problems.. but couldnt find a solution.
<Grouver> Now somebody over here told me to not test the internet via the live cd but just install it first and then try to find the problem.
<Grouver> so its installed now... but i still have the same problem.
<Grouver> I hope somebody can help me.
<Grouver> nobody I guess? :(
<phillw> Grouver: soz, I've only just landed on the page
<phillw> what version of lubuntu are you installing?
<Grouver> phillw, uh, let me check.
<Grouver> lsb_release -a tells me:  Ubuntu 12.04
<Grouver> But I installed lubuntu.. so iam not sure how to check the version of lubuntu.
<phillw> wxl: for the last person with a usb device they wanted to make an ISO copy  onto, I suggested https://launchpad.net/gdiskdump As they never came back to complain (and believe me... they would have!). I assume it works.
<phillw> lsb-release will not show lubuntu... but assuming you used a lubuntu install disk, you will be running lubuntu 12.04 :)
<Grouver> which is good? :p
<phillw> Grouver: it is usual... kubuntu/xubuntu etc. will all show it as ubuntu :)
<Grouver> okay. :)
<Grouver> Its weird btw phillw.  I have checked t he cable with a other computer and it worked.
<Grouver> I also checked the network card by installing windows xp or whatever... and it worked just fine.
<Grouver> Now only with lubuntu it keeps reconnecting to the wired network.
<Grouver> So I have a feeling its not about the hardware.
<wxl> it won't connect to wired? that's bizarre.
<Grouver> it keeps reconnecting and showing me the popup in the upper right corner that iam offline.
<wxl> Grouver: pastebin the results of ifconfig
<Grouver> pastebin is gonna be hard without internet xD
<wxl> haahah oh yeah i forgot
<wxl> well shoot.
<Grouver> ill save it to notepad to a usb?
<Grouver> besides ifconfig some more requets so i can do test/do it at once?
<wxl> you can save it to a usb but you'll be hardpressed to use a windows program to do it
<Grouver> anyways... ill go upstairs..
<Grouver> be back in a bit.
<Grouver> hmm well darn... it doesnt recocnize any usb device. =/
<wxl> so do you have an ubuntu install on that machine?
<Grouver> no, only a lubuntu install.
<wxl> well
<wxl> when you installed it, it checked to see if you were connected to the internet, did it not?
<Grouver> yes. i wasnt connected.
<wxl> hm
<Grouver> but somebody advised overhere to just install and see later whats going on.
<wxl> can you run the live cd on that machine?
<Grouver> yes.
<wxl> and did it have networking when you ran the live cd?
<Grouver> no it didnt.  but again somebody here advised me to just install.
<wxl> what card do yo uhave?
<Grouver> I guess there is a command for that.. let me look that up.
<wxl> lspci | grep -i eth
<Grouver> hmm ok let me check.. after that i will go to bed. one sec.
<Grouver> wxl, here we go: Intel Cooperation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 05)
<Grouver> but it does work when i install xp or whatever.
<wxl> that means little
<Grouver> and its also not about the cable since if i hook up another ubuntu pc it works fine.
<wxl> can't find anything specifically related to that
<wxl> see if it persists in a live 12.10 environment
<wxl> if it doesn't, install 12.10
<Grouver> okay will try that tommorow. Thanks for you help.
 * Grouver waves!
<wxl> see yuz
<Slappybag> =(
 * wxl slaps Slappybag 
<wxl> sorry, couldn't help it.
 * Slappybag rubs face
<Slappybag> Well, lubuntu has the least idlers on IRC of the main *ubuntu distros
<Slappybag> WE NEED MORE POWER MEN!
<wxl> is that per capita?
<Slappybag> Yup.
<Slappybag> I must return to my people.
<wxl> good luck
#lubuntu 2013-04-03
<cerebrate> some of my fonts have shrunk
<cerebrate> how do i change default fonts?
<phillw> cerebrate: have you looked at http://askubuntu.com/questions/218458/how-to-increase-text-size-on-lubuntu ?
<cerebrate> no, but i did get it working as i like through rebooting :3
<cerebrate> ty phillw
<phillw> cerebrate: remember, google-fu is a very useful skill to learn... In your case it was "lubuntu set default font" as the question. There are a lot of answers, but I chose the graphical solution as 1st reply to you. :)
<Eino> have you guys experienced this odd bug in libreoffice, sometimes the screen won't update the fields when I scroll, i.e. the text of a table will vanish until I highlight it
<holstein> Eino: no i havent.. whats the bug #?
<Eino> I don't know
<holstein> ok. dont assume its a bug.. or a bug with libreoffice then.. could be related to your graphics driver
<Eino> it's a bug somewhere
<Eino> I ment with "bug in libreoffice" that it's a bug appearing in libreoffice
<holstein> Eino: and im saying, it could be with your graphics driver
<Eino> I understood
 * Beanaroo waves Hi!
<Beanaroo> Greetings, channel Lubuntu. Installed 12.10 today, very snappy on my HTPC. Could anybody please explain to me how I can turn off the removable media popup?
<wxl> Beanaroo: you know people ask for some weird things someitmes :)
<wxl> hold on
<Unit193> Beanaroo: In PCManFM, Edit > Preferences > Volume Management.
<wxl> darn, beat me to it
<Beanaroo> oh goodness... I was there just 20 minutes ago and related the word Volume to sounds. Liberally apply palm to face. Thank you guys :) I have had great experiences so far with the distro.
<wxl> Beanaroo: feel free to hang and ask other questions
<wxl> Beanaroo: and don't take offense to what i said; i'm just playing :)
<Unit193> He's know, he does some weird stuff...
<Beanaroo> haha, none taken at all. I have setup xbmc on the TV and the popup steals window focus when insterting disks or audio devices. Does Lubuntu community have it's own Forums?
<Beanaroo> *its
<Unit193> Easier to have them with the normal forums and just tag them as Lubuntu, there's not a ton different at the core.
<Beanaroo> Ah, I understand. Haven't used Debian/Ubuntu in over 4 years.
<Beanaroo> Thanks again, guys!
<cerebrate> how do i modify default font size?  i feel necessity to acquire a magnifying glass for this very small text I see.
<phiscribe> im used the lubuntu software center to install fontmatrix.  it stated it was version 0.60.  when it installed it is version .9.99.  why did it lie?  how can i get version .60?  do i need to add a repository?  fontmatrix .9.99 is just about alpha code.  version .60 was usable.
<phiscribe> i used that is
<amjjawad_> phiscribe: maybe check their website?
<phiscribe> amjjawad, not much there.  just in general how does one go about using programs in earlier releases?  just add jaunty to my repos?  would that blow up on me?
<amjjawad> I'm sorry I didn't understand your Q
<phiscribe> symantic package manager can force an app to install to an earlier version, IF it is in your sources.list.  fontmanager .60 was in earlier lubuntu/ubuntu releases.  how can i add one of those earlier releases to my sources so the package manager can see the earlier version, and force it to install in a way that doesnt destabilize my whole system and apt set up.
<phiscribe> say like from lucid or jaunty
<Grouver> wxl, Hello. I guess you remember from yesterday? So before I buy a new NIC? Should I try something else or look somewhere else where they maybe know whats the cause?
<wxl> Grouver: what was the last thing i suggested to you?
<Grouver> wxl, sorry i was downstairs. I guess the last thing was trying a newer version.
<wxl> Grouver: yep, live. did you do that? what were the results?
<Grouver> well. No i didnt do that yet. :p  so..
<Grouver> but y ou where also doubting about that i can remember.
<wxl> or i'm testing whether or not you'd be inclined to think that.
<wxl> and now perhaps i'm really questioning your character. :)
<phillw> wxl: I'm just finishing the last amd64 alternate. So far, so good :)
<Grouver> huh? :p
<wxl> Grouver: shh, i'm just messing with you now.
<Grouver> so okay... trying the newest lubuntu then.
<xnox> Lubuntu folks. Skype™ logo and reference is dropped from the lubuntu slideshow, due to request for takedown from Microsoft®
<xnox> bug 1163504
<ubottu> bug 1163504 in unity-asset-pool (Ubuntu Raring) "Trademarked assets" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163504
<Unit193> Wow.
<wxl> oh no?
<Unit193> xnox: Thanks, I'll see if I can catch one.
<wxl> time to suggest jitsi
<cerebrate> somehow the fonts on my computer get really really small
<wxl> cerebrate: how small?
<cerebrate> hardly legible from ~5 centimeters
<cerebrate> or so
<wxl> um
<wxl> what size is the font set to?
<cerebrate> i dont know
<cerebrate> can you modulate that
<wxl> cerebrate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup#Change_Font_Size_in_Interface
<cerebrate> y ty ^^
<wxl> cerebrate: i also notice phillw gave you a similar link before http://askubuntu.com/questions/218458/how-to-increase-text-size-on-lubuntu
<phillw> xnox: thanks for the update, do the artwork team need to anything?
<xnox> no.
<phillw> thanks :)
<Timo_> Hi, at work I use an external monitor without my laptop monitor turned on. After getting home, I wanted to turn on my laptop, but after logging in, I get a black screen. This is (I assume) because the settings are still saved from my work session. How can I reset my monitor settings so that my laptop screen is enabled again?
<Timo_> exit
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey everyone! Is it possible to configure a desktop entry to run multiple terminal commands at a time, such as [ sudo apt-get update ; read -p "Press ENTER to continue ..." ]?
<SonikkuAmerica> Never mind, it's kind of a stupid question
#lubuntu 2013-04-04
<SineTheCreator> hi all. i just installed lubuntu 12.10 on a laptop. everything seems to be working very well, but i'm using gigolo and samba to mount network shares and i'm having an odd problem
<SineTheCreator> shares mount okay and can be browsed with no problems. but when i try to copy a folder or somesuch the copy dialog will lockup after the first file
<SineTheCreator> only one file actually gets copied
<SineTheCreator> it happens if i select multiple files and copy/paste as well
<SineTheCreator> i'm on wifi but i have a good signal and this card has worked fine in other distros. any ideas? this one is wracking my brain
<IveBeenBit> I have an old laptop with about 220MB of RAM and a 1.3 GHz Celeron processor. I don't think it's able to boot from a USB. Can someone point me to an .iso file that is <700 MB so I can install lubuntu from a CD?
<holstein> !minimal | IveBeenBit
<ubottu> IveBeenBit: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> you can add whatever desktop you think might work.. i would want to try the live CD and see how things are supported
<IveBeenBit> OK thanks. I never thought of trying it from a live CD. Any opinion on these? The iso is 675 MB https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<holstein> IveBeenBit: by live CD, i mean, from usb or cd..
<holstein> IveBeenBit: the alternate or the minimal will install... not sure if the desktop will come up.. and im not sure about hardware support
<IveBeenBit> Thank you. I'll give the alternat install a try and if that doesn't work, will use the Minimal.
<IveBeenBit> OK when trying to install, I get an error that says: This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU. Would the "minimal" installer be any better? I'm using the 12.10 alternate installer. Or do I have to go back to lubuntu 10.10 or something?
<IveBeenBit> hrm, my message looks like it was truncated. The important stuff made it, though.
<holstein> IveBeenBit: i would use a non pae kernel
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^^ i would get 12.04.. or even 10.04 for that hardware
<holstein> i would probably get a puppy linux live CD too
<IveBeenBit> OK. It's getting late here but I'll take a whack at a minimal install tomorrow. Thanks!
<holstein> IveBeenBit: the non pae kernel is the key
<holstein> IveBeenBit: AFAIK, the pae is all we have from 12.10 on..
<IveBeenBit> There is a note on here about old hardware, but they don't use the word "pae." https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<holstein> IveBeenBit: thats why i said i would try 10.04... wouldnt bother me at all to run 10.04 on that hardware.. and it'll work
<holstein> IveBeenBit: this is what you are dealing with http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-1210-on-non-pae.html as well as an older machine with low ram
<holstein> what would i do? install the last minimal or server ubuntu i could tolerate installing on there
<holstein> if i wanted a desktop environment, i would boot puppy
<IveBeenBit> Good deal, holstein. Thanks again for the help.
<holstein> IveBeenBit: cheers
<datakid> hello, new to lubuntu, installing 12.10 over ubuntu 11.10. During installation when asked for type, does "Erase Ub 11.10 and reinstall" only affect my current root partition or does it reformat the whole drive. I have a separate /home partition that I would like left alone
<datakid> they share a physical drive, and are parted with / on /dev/sda2 and  /home on /dev/sda3
<holstein> datakid: i would to custom partitioning to be sure
<datakid> choose the "something else" option then?
<holstein> datakid: thats what i would do
<holstein> erase 11.10 should do just that
<holstein> if thats what you want to do, then you can do that...
<datakid> "do just that" you mean it will only install lubuntu into /dev/sda2?
<holstein> i mean, it will erase 11.10.. i have no idea where it is
<datakid> ok, thanks holstein appreciated. Fingers crossed, am something elsing
<Guest65241> Hello room
<Guest65241> is ther ny one who can help me out to configure ubuntu as a terminal server
<Guest65241> wwith msoffice
<donnie> "We have experianced a problem"... like what? Existing?
<donnie> "System program problem detected"... My analysis. being Lubuntu... Not once have I had 1 version of this distro work right...
<Naphatul> youtube videos on chrome are showing with artifacts, is it possible that i don't have the right gpu driver? how do i find that out?
<Naphatul> the sound also stutters
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a particular reason why Lubuntu needs gksudo permissions to reconnect to networks?
<SonikkuAmerica> Wow. Is anyone even here?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey Aksel
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: I don't have this problem with my 12.10 install.
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: What?
<SonikkuAmerica> What problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you install the 13.04 beta 1 and run into a problem?
<phillw> (16:55:27) SonikkuAmerica: Is there a particular reason why Lubuntu needs gksudo permissions to reconnect to networks? I've not tried disconnecting from the network in 13.04. The Beta 2 is due out today, I'll have a play with it and see if I (or others) can replicate it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, that. Funny how I forgot I asked a question.
<phillw> do pay attention, we reserve the right to hold a quiz to ensure people are doing do :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Especially here, with almost zero traffic.
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<phillw> I've got the Beta 2 installed on a VM, I'll ask someone using WiFi to see if they have the problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK.
<SonikkuAmerica> I need to change host, so I'll be back in a sec.
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm back...
<leoquant> \o/
<phillw> hi SonikkuAmerica Ali is just having a different issue and is currently doing some further checks, he'll have a preliminary result in the next hour.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK... I have all the time in the world.
<phillw> he's got to have a bootable system 1st :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Any update on the "net requires gksudo" issue?
<wxl> SonikkuAmerica: i seem to remember this probelm
<SonikkuAmerica> And?
<wxl> is the wifi conenction for all users?
<SonikkuAmerica> I am the only user of this machine.
<wxl> that's not what i asked
<wxl> (and technically you're not)
<SonikkuAmerica> Apparently the answer is no if you count root.
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> so make sure that the connection is available to all users
<dorohoro> is there somone who do programing with Xlib i need help
<SonikkuAmerica> wxl: How's that done?
<wxl> in the gui
<wxl> right click on the nm-manager applet
<wxl> edit
<wxl> click on the connection\
<SonikkuAmerica> You mean left-click
<wxl> hit edit again
<wxl> look a tthe bottom left
<wxl> right right
<SonikkuAmerica> I see a checkbox
<wxl> and it's checked?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<SonikkuAmerica> Should I uncheck it
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<wxl> no, it should be checked
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> dorohoro: Did you check in #xlib ?
<dorohoro> i think it problem with lubuntu
<dorohoro> it wont open applicaton in 32 bit depth
<SonikkuAmerica> dorohoro: Are you running 64-bit?
<dorohoro> no 32
<SonikkuAmerica> wxl: OK, so what now?
<wxl> SonikkuAmerica: dunno. that usually resolves it. what card you using?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hold on, I need to lspci
<SonikkuAmerica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677643/
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ There
<SonikkuAmerica> Lines 19 and 20
<wxl> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<wxl> assuming you're only using wireless
<wxl> i thought that's whta you said above
<SonikkuAmerica> Sometimes I use the ethernet when the bandwidth is low
<SonikkuAmerica> for the wireless
<wxl> and the ethernet has the same problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec... I need to restart, just ran updater
<wxl> restart?!
<wxl> did you get a new kernel?
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, I rebooted, purposefully disconnected and reconnected again. Seems to be no problem no. Weird...
<wxl> updates usually help
<wxl> reboots are usually unnecessary unless you got a new kernel
<wxl> services get restarted typically
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm new to Lubuntu, but not to any other release of Ubuntu.
<wxl> that's not only true for the canonical family, but across the board on any unix-like system
<SonikkuAmerica> Even OS X?
<wxl> depends
<wxl> if you're using, e.g. homebrew or macports, yep
<wxl> if you're using Software Updater, it'll make you do whatever the hell it thinks you need, whether or not you truly need it.
<SonikkuAmerica> lawl
<wxl> btw, best way to make a mac suck less: homebrew. get it.
<SonikkuAmerica> I no haz Mac.
<SonikkuAmerica> And if I did: *buntu amd64+mac image
<redderhs> Best way to fix a mac so it doesn't suck at all: sell it on eBay and buy a real computer.
#lubuntu 2013-04-05
<pkh> hi, I've just installed lubuntu-12.10. everything great, but when I run a command from the menu that's set 'terminal=true', I get xterm rathre than lxterminal. is there a setting to change this default?
<xll11> I'm a first-time linux user, any benefits of choosing lubuntu over ubuntu?
<neurotus> xll11, memory usage might be the greatest benefit
<neurotus> my lubuntu takes currently 155MB
<neurotus> max 400-500MB
<neurotus> my windows uses 3,7GB
<pkh> I choose lubuntu over ubuntu on a high-end ultrabook with oodles of rm -- less crap, more responsive. just make sure you install something like synapse to save you walking the menus all the time
<Rarrikins> Why does the networking applet say that wireless is disabled even though Enable Wireless is checked?
<Rarrikins> I found that rmmod and modprobe of the wireless driver fixed it, but I'm still wondering how it happens.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/04/04/11/1365101207_281457401.png for smile
<skdr> Hello, I got a quick newbie question: I saw that Chromium isn't updating on 12.10 without the 3rd party PPA. If I add this PPA, will each new update be handled by Lubuntu's Software Updater or is there some other software that takes care of updates from 3rd party PPA?
<tortik> Why is system language menu downloads a languag-pack-kde-en on Lubuntu 12.04? IS there something related to kde?
<flazer> hey guys, just had a quick question from someone.  They are on 12.04, and want to try out the 13.04 beta for testing.  They want to know if there is a way to jump straight from 12.04 to 13.04 beta without reinstalling the system
<flazer> or also, without having to go to 12.10 first
<Unit193> Technically you can try, but it's not recommended and not supported.  You should be able to use the alternate to upgrade, though.
<phillw> flazer: it is something that is going to investigated during 13.10, but at present we can give no idea as to if it will bork your system.
<flazer> gotcha
<flazer> would another way to beta test be to use a live usb? and not actually install the image to your system?
#lubuntu 2013-04-06
<Rarrikins> Some of the software I've installed has huge icons in the applications menu. How do I fix that?
<bennypr0fane> everyone, is there a difference, in the amount of work to be done, and in technical difficulty, between: 1) upgrading from a x.04 to a x.10 release, and 2) upgrading from an x.10 release to an (x+1).04 release?
<palash> hiui
<palash> hi i am looking for some to help me to install ubuntu on tablet
<DrDetroit> Hello, for many years I had run a redhat machine that was my router and firewall, and it worked flawlessly from 2002 to 2013 when the hd started having errors.
<DrDetroit> It was a pentuim 1 with 256mb ram. and a 20mb hd. I was wondering if Lubuntu would do the same job?
<DrDetroit> On the same machine
<palash> i have seen video on ubuntu official site running ubuntu on nexus
<manolos> Hi. In my Lubuntu setup, my mic is quiet and when i rise db i have noises and i can hear my voice. I use alsa (no pulse installed)
<manolos> Can anyone suggest a solution?
<holstein> manolos: try pulse... i would expect a bit of noise there.. .try another mic or hardware designed for what you are doing
<manolos> i have many problems with pulse and specially with skype
<holstein> manolos: i use skype with and without pulse
<holstein> manolos: i would look in alsamixer and try muting things.. play around with the settings
<manolos> ok ill try that
<bennypr0fane> Hello
<bennypr0fane> is there a difference, in the amount of work to be done, and in technical difficulty, between: 1) upgrading from a x.04 to a x.10 release, and 2) upgrading from an x.10 release to an (x+1).04 release?
<Myrtti> no.
<gomiboy> bennypr0fane: no difference, unless for troublesome values of x  :)
<Myrtti> atleast theoretically.
<Myrtti> also, crossposting is a bit rude, you might end up getting conflicting information and help and it can be distracting to both you and the person who tries to help you.
<bennypr0fane> Myrtti really, you think it's rude? I actually wouldn't consider this crossposting
<Myrtti> bennypr0fane: a *bit*
<Myrtti> just enough to warrant mentioning it, but not enough to start a bigger hissy fit about it.
<bennypr0fane> I dunno, I don't see any harm aksing the same questions in 2 IRC channels. I'm not having a fit about it, I'd just like to understand what is specifically that you consider rude.
<bennypr0fane> I mean we all know the situation where in one place there is no one who can help you, so you go try the place, right?
<bennypr0fane> *the next place
<Myrtti> anyway, you got your answer and this time it wasn't conflicting with the information you got from the other place, so you're all good.
<bennypr0fane> yes
<bennypr0fane> So, I'd like to crosspost that other question too, actually. May I?
<bennypr0fane> When I edit /etc/default/grub and do update-grub, nothing changes in the bootmenu. also, the grub file doesn't look anything like my actual bootmenu. There are 4 Linuxes on my harddrive. I'm wondering where that grub that is booting me now is located and where's the one that I edited just now. The last install that I did was Bodhi Linux, and that is what boots by default now. So how can I make Lubuntu control my desired GRub config now?
<bennypr0fane> IIRC, Grub is placed on master boot record, which is the first sector on my harddrive, and only one instnace of grub can be present there - correct?
<Unit193> Can't you just use the "grub installer" and reinstall grub from Lubuntu?
<bennypr0fane> grub installer?
<bennypr0fane> haven't heard of it. is it in the repos?
<holstein> !grub | bennypr0fane should mention it
<ubottu> bennypr0fane should mention it: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Unit193> (grub-install, comes with it.) That wiki should help.
<bennypr0fane> ok, trying grub-install now
<bennypr0fane> thanks, grub-install worked! I wonder why there are 2 instnaces of Lubuntu in the boot menu though. There's "Ubuntu <kernel ver>" (which is my Lubuntu, I dunno why it isn't named so), thgen there's "Previous Linux versions", and then again "Ubuntu <kernel ver>", both "Ubuntus" boot the same OS
<Unit193> bennypr0fane: It's basically a handy list, then a "List all" type of thing.
<bennypr0fane> Unit193 I don't understand
<phillw> wxl: ping!!
#lubuntu 2013-04-07
<tata> after installation of Lubuntu 12.10, when I start computer, I dont have choice of windows or Lubuntu, how to fix that?
<lxle> how do i access virtual terminals? (usually accessed through Ctrl-Alt Fn)
<Compy> Hey guys, On lubuntu 12.10, I am trying to disable the screensaver. I did so through the power management options, I even made a cron that calls xscreensaver-command -deactivate once a minute. If I just leave the PC at the desktop, the screen never blanks, if I run a custom application that runs in fullscreen mode, the screen will blank after 10 mins until I hit a key on the keyboard.. What gives?
<Compy> I am running xfce
<Compy> I also tried xset s off and xset s noblank to no avail
<zleap> HI
<gomiboy> Compy: i once fought your same battle, iirc i won using xset -dpms
<Compy> gomiboy: Yeah, I did that as well, xset -q states that DPMS is disabled
<gomiboy> Compy: mmm... try setting the options in xorg.conf then... like: Option "NoPM"
<cerebrate> 2 virii detected by clamscan, then what?
<Vivekananda> hello
<Vivekananda> anoone here
<Vivekananda> help plz I have my fonts stuck
<Vivekananda> they have all turned white for some windows and a white background . I dont know how to get them back up
#lubuntu 2014-03-31
<allstarsnorks2> Hi. How do I change the default wallpaper in Lubuntu. I want to make a Lubuntu-based distribution.
<llogiq> hi folks.
<llogiq> I installed 14.04 beta2 on my shiny new notebook and am happy to report that most things already work out of the box. I just had to get online to install the wlan drivers (why aren't all those drivers in the installation image again?) and I was a little perplexed that "lxsession-defaults lock" does not lock the screen; lxlock however does, so I simply changed the openbox config.
<llogiq> Is this a bug (and if so, is it a known bug) of lxsession-defaults?
<Guest55668> Hi all, what will be CPU&RAM requirements for 14.04 LTS@
<llogiq> Dunno, but I doubt it will change from 13.10 - so far I could see only gradual changes.
<Guest55668> 10x, I will nead to doungread form 12.04 LTS to Lubuntu 14
<Guest55668> 3 gh singlecore & 2 gb ram will be enough for smoots run?
<llogiq> I guess so - I've been running 13.10 on a 1G atom netbook, and as I said, not much has changed since then.
<Guest55668> God bless, hope to still with these
<Guest55668> rq
<llogiq> Before you update, make sure you have a backup of your data.
<llogiq> And if something goes wrong, move your ~/.config dir somewhere else and try to relogin.
<Guest55668> I know, thank You, CloneZilla was bether choice
<llogiq> Whatevs.
<Guest55668> Thank Yo again, have a nice day
<Meerkat> lubuntu 14.04 will install and run (although slowly) with 256 mb ram.
<llogiq> Meerkat, and you would still have enough RAM to start up vi. ;-)
<Meerkat> I could even launch firefox
<Meerkat> but the programs were slow. I'm unsure how heavy websites would run. Probably with a lot of swap usage.
<phillw> Meerkat: you may want to look at xombrero for browsing if you only have 245Mb RAM... You are pushing the limits, even for the frugal lubuntu :)
<phillw> *256*
<Meerkat> phillw, it was just a test in virtualbox. I was curious. =)
<Meerkat> thanks for the tip. May be useful.
<phillw> it is mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Low_Resource_Browser
<melodie> phillw ? I just read your last mail at qa-lubuntu : in your install could you add gtk-redshift and tell me if it works?
#lubuntu 2014-04-01
<jonathanwallace> where's a good place to get help debugging audio problems in a fresh lubuntu install?
<holstein> !audio | jonathanwallace
<ubottu> jonathanwallace: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> shouldnt need to "debug" anything.. are you on 13.10, jonathanwallace ?
<jonathanwallace> holstein: you're absolutlely correct. there's nothing to debug. PEBKAC. wrong audio cable plugged into the line out. it was only the third time i "checked" it
<jonathanwallace> apologies for the distraction
<jonathanwallace> thank you for your help
<holstein> jonathanwallace: no worries.. we'll just hit the "that was easy button" and be glad you got is sorted out :)
<dzsolly> good day
<guest0292> Lubuntu 13.10:  The "Desktop pager settings" in lxpanel doesn't work. Also the default solitaire card games won't open in a movable window.  Anyone else have these problem?
<guest0292> Also xscreensaver is no longer installed, and when I install it, i have to add an entry to an autostart script to get it working on reboot.
<guest0292> The Pop up notifications (in the top left of screen) also have  a bad colour scheme that makes it difficult to see the close button when the themes are changed.
<guest0292> ** pop up notifications in the top right of screen
<guest0292> That really annoys me!   Maybe the pop up themes should be independant from system themes.
<guest0292> Also desktop icons tend to fly around the screen when icons are re-arranged (this is an old bug that's perpetuated in each release)..
<guest0292> Where's the pop-up notification settings located?
<guest0292> hmm  notification-properties is missing
<guest0292> update manager doesn't seem to be working either (automatically) as I have not received 1 notification of updates since I have been using 13.10.
<Hfuy> Hello
<Hfuy> I'm currently downloading the 32bit ISO to go on my laptop.
<Hfuy> Is there a way I can install it from a flash key, as opposed to messing about with a CD-ROM drive?
<Hfuy> Oh. Unetbootin. Check.
<Hfuy> Wot no openoffice?
<pleia2> you can install libreoffice from the software center
<pleia2> but it's too heavy for a lot of systems folks want to run lubuntu on
<Hfuy> Well, I'm a writer, I need something that can spit out word 97 files.
<Hfuy> Also, I can't find where to set up wifi.
 * Hfuy pokes at various controls
<Hfuy> I can add a new wifi connection in "network connections"
<Hfuy> But I have no idea what a BSSID is.
<root___> Okay, looks like I have a wired connection up
<root___> Why is there no way to join a wifi network?
#lubuntu 2014-04-02
<axelander> Can a small amount of unmodified latest Lubuntu LTS beta, burned on DVD's be freely distrubuted the old fashioned way(post), from a technology blog to their readers(XP end of support-April 2014). Any legal issues?
<llogiq> hi folks.
<llogiq> Since I use Lubuntu I have come upon a small but persistent hitch with setting up audio: On all lenovo notebooks I tested so far, the digital audio interface will be the ALSA default.
<llogiq> I understand this is because the modules are loaded first, but it would be nice if sound worked out of the box, wouldn't it?
<llogiq> I am a fairly experienced user (and have encountered this before), so it took me less than 5 minutes to set a new default in the alsa configuration, but a newbie will have to invest more time.
<leszek> llogiq: usually the alsa default device is the right choice
<llogiq> leszek, not in this case.
<leszek> llogiq: do you have a solution for this then which works globally ?
<llogiq> Not yet. That's why I came here instead of creating a patch and opening a bug on launchpad.
<leszek> and btw. I really don't think we should work with blacklist / whitelists here
<leszek> so I don't think that there is a good solution here. And btw. on my lenovo sound works out of the box fine
<llogiq> Not if we can help it. A general rule that pcm should be preferred against spdif?
<llogiq> What model?
<leszek> n200 3000
<leszek> and a thinkpad t420
<leszek> and x200s
<leszek> :P
<llogiq> Lucky you. ;-)
<llogiq> The business notebooks usually don't have digital audio output.
<leszek> llogiq: alsa already has a vendor and device id specific list I guess
<llogiq> I have tested two IdeaPads, one N586 and one Z510.
<llogiq> Apparently both use the same intel sound chip.
<leszek> it might be fixed already with a newer alsa version upstream
<llogiq> leszek, it's been that way since 12.10 and I'm currently on 14.04 beta 2. I suspect the probability of there being an upstream fix that hasn't yet been applied approaches zero.
<llogiq> How old is the ALSA version on 14.04 beta2?
<leszek> llogiq: the version 1.0.25 that ubuntu uses if from 2012
<leszek> the latest official version is from july 2013 (1.0.27.2)
<llogiq> ouch
<profus2> hello everybody,
<profus2> looking for help with rdp program
<profus2> tried Vinagre and Remmina, both have flaws which nearly makes them unusable
<profus2> when connection to wts server
<profus2> sorry connecting
<phillw> profus2: not my area of expertise, but have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824710 if Remmina is not working for you.
<profus2> @philw: thx, will do
<profus2> its not a problem, of how to use it, but remmina has a known bug, that has not been fixed for quite a while
<profus2> after connecting to wts, and turning on the num-lock key, no inputs from the number block are transferred to the wts
<profus2> we have to leave the num-lock key turned off, but the other key combinations fail to work
<profus2> so if there is anybody out there who could point me to an alternative, that would be great
 * splix slaps splix around a bit with a large trout
<karen__> Hi, guys, is anyone here?
<karen__> I just cleaned installed Lubuntu 13.10. I got it a few months back. I think it is the trial one. Is there a LTS Lubuntu coming up soon, or can I just update this one for awhile. It works good, but when I go to Firefox, the page only goes half way down showing the desktop on the bottom. I downloaded Minecraft, and it does the same thing. I can put my cursor to the top of the page and "move" or "resize" the page, but that is only tempora
<karen__> ry. It goes back to the way it was when I start Firefox or Minecraft over again. I guess I don't know how to fix this. help please.
<karen__> Dang.. I said at the top that I downloaded Lubuntu 13.10. I think it is a trial one, but I have run the updates. Will there be a LTS Lubuntu soon?
<karen__> And also, is Peppermint 3 LTS?
<karen__> If there is a LTS Lubuntu out right now, I'll be glad to clean install it.
<pleia2> karen__: there has never been a Lubuntu LTS, the first one is coming out on April 17th
<pleia2> (I've never seen the problem you're describing so I can't really help, sorry)
<karen__> oh, good, April 17th.
<karen__> o.k.   Maybe i'll just wait until April 17th. How long will Lubuntu 13.10 last?
<karen__> Is Peppermint 3 LTS?
<pleia2> probably want to ask in a Peppermint channel :)
<pleia2> 13.10 lasts for 9 months
<karen__> o.k. thanks!
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> anybody know offhand how to change the power button action in lubuntu?
<phillw> roasted: I'm running 14.04, so any answer I give will be wrong.. please be patient... I do recall the settings but don't have a 13.10 machine handy
<roasted> phillw: that's fine. I'm actually on 14.04 :)
<roasted> phillw: as a test I just altered the pwerbtn.sh script in /etc/acpi. I removed every line EXCEPT the "all else fails, shutdown -h now" section at the bottom. TEsting it now.
<roasted> although this gizmo self-rebooted during its initial power up so I'm not sure what that means...
<wxl> roasted: the keybindings are generally in the openbox config file that you can find by digging around in ~/.config
<roasted> wxl: I think this may have done it actually
<phillw> well, a line that says on errors " shutdown -h now" would be my method of bug hunting :P
<phillw> *would NOT be*
<phillw> sorry.. brain frazzled from kernel builds
<roasted> I salvaged an old white imac that was in the recycling bin. Basically all I'm trying to do is this... make it a video surveillance view-box. I already set it up to auto login, auto launch firefox in kiosk mode, hide the mouse cursor, and default to my html page which pulls in the source of each camera in a grid format.
<roasted> so it won't have a keyboard or mouse. It'll just be a single all in one system that just needs to turn on, bring me the feeds, and turn off when I hit the power button.
<wxl> roasted: here's the multimedia keynames if that's useful http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/proto/x11proto/tree/XF86keysym.h
<roasted> phillw: offhand do you know the default behavior for "power button was pressed" in 14.04?
<phillw> mine has always been power off when held down.
<roasted> as in, hold it until the system turns off? or just pressed?
<phillw> hold it in untill it shuts down
<roasted> isn't that essentially a force shutdown, though?
<roasted> in other words, not as safe as a 'proper' shutdown?
<phillw> roasted: I would only use that if the GUI system ceased to respond. Only ever needed it a couple of times in my few years of testing.
<roasted> phillw: I'm curious about how 14.04 is out of the box. If I press (tap) the power button, what it does.
<roasted> phillw: reason I ask is because if I press the power button, it seems to shut down. But if I power back up, it hardlocks before I can see the splash screen each time. If I force poweroff, then turn back on, it's fine.
<roasted> In comparison, if I go to terminal, sudo shutdown -h now, then turn on, it works each and every time perfectly
<phillw> roasted: I brings up the options of what do wish to do on my system, same as selecting menu -> Logout
<roasted> wonder why mine doesn't...
<wxl> roasted: maybe because it's a mac.
<wxl> seriously, it might produce a different signal
<roasted> wxl: but... it did earlier.
<roasted> that's why I'm confused or else I'd agree. :<
<wxl> oh well that's odd
<phillw> roasted: there has been work on the system that looks after going into standby etc...
<roasted> the only thing I changed was the powerbtn.sh script
<roasted> I copied it, then altered the original. Then I deleted the copy, and brought the original back, so in theory it should be 100% normal
<phillw> roasted: get in touch with the ppc testers and ask the those people, they are few in number, but will look into things and get it answered.
<roasted> it's not powerpc
<roasted> one of the first gen intel's
<roasted> so I've rebooted it about 10 times and now it's suddenly working.
<roasted> I press power button, it shuts off. press again, it turns on and does it full regular boot. press again, turns off, and repeat.
<roasted> weird...?
<phillw> roasted: I have no real idea as to where to log that bug against.
<roasted> phillw: I'm not sure. What's interesting is, it's acting EXACTLY how I want.
<roasted> just strange it doesn't seem to be how it 'should' be.
<roasted> how different is lubuntu vs ubuntu + lubuntu-desktop?
<phillw> roasted: you would have ubuntu stuff still there and then drop the lubuntu desktop system onto it.
<roasted> phillw: I mean, could that be why I'm seeing differences, such as not asking the user when power button pressed etc?
<roasted> just a thought
<phillw> roasted: if you want to understand more about what makes the flavours different, have a read of http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu (and the associated links on that web area)
<roasted> phillw: thanks - I've been distro hopping since forever it feels like. :P
<roasted> phillw: I just meant a full lubuntu install vs dumping lxde on ubuntu
<roasted> in terms of how lxde itself behaves
<phillw> roasted: then learn about what virt-manager is :)
<phillw> roasted: I'm heading off, do feel to ping me on here, or on #phillw if you want to discuss more about using virtual machines to test distros out on
#lubuntu 2014-04-03
<roasted> phillw: I frequently use virtual machines. But virtual machines don't really replace physical hardware with things like "what will the system do when the power button is pressed" :)
<roasted> but thanks for your assistance
<xyzwhatever> hiii
<xyzwhatever> by default there are only 2 desktops on lubuntu, how can I add more?
<leszek> xyzwhatever: you can add more in the openbox configuration manager
<leszek> alt+f2 obconf should start it
<xyzwhatever> oh, thx it worked, even without restarting
<simiant> i <3 lubuntu. so awesome.
<simiant> having some difficulty getting my alfa usb wifi working in 13.04? i plug it in and nothing happens, no power or anything. I read its supported out  of the box? I understand there are new drivers but i cant ge the card powered. USB stick works in same slot, and on windows same hardware
<simiant> sorry 13.1
<holstein> 13.10*
<simiant> lol
<holstein> keep in mind, unless the unit specifically states linux support, it may not be possible to make it work
<simiant> holstein, this is the "legendary" AWUS036H Alfa...?
<simiant> allegedly works on everything ... ?
<holstein> that being said, what i usually do is.. test the device on other supported hardware with a supported operating system to make sure the device is functioning properly
<holstein> simiant: ?
<simiant> holstein, done windows 7 check
<simiant> the alfa is a b/g external wifi adapter known for its.. loose.. properties..?
<holstein> ok.. then, does the usb work on the hardware in question.. test some things on the machine and see if the USB/motherboard is supporting linux
<simiant> holstein, yes USB storage works in the USB port
<simiant> you know out of an abundance of caution i am going to reboot real quick holstein .. i be right back
<holstein> then, i would plug the device in, and run "lsusb" and/or "lspci" and see if the device is showing in linux at all
<holstein> *then* taking the chipset information, i would look for driver information
<holstein> simiant: there is no device like that.. only chipsets
<simiant>  i brb to do that exact thing
<simiant> hey holstein , ashamaed to say it was a loose usb plug. an elastic fixed it. sorry
<simiant> what was the command to check which drivers are being used?
<simiant> lsusb?
<holstein> simiant: its not to check that.. its to check the chipsets, and hardware information
<holstein> lspci -vv might give you module/driver loaded information
<simiant> is there a fix for the no lock screen bug mentioned here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1205384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [High,In progress]
<simiant> i guess not ubottu
<simiant> goddamn thats weak sauce right there
<simiant> will installing light-dm resolve this no locking bug?
<bjorn_> hi, I first installed ubuntu with a encryption on hard drive, then changed my mind and wanted lubuntu instead. Now I cant install lubuntu witch encryption. It says that something is wrong with the swap or something like that. How can I reset my hard drive to "pre encryption" phase to reinstall with encryption?
<me_> is anyone on this channel?
<me_> Is anyone here to talk to?
<pleia2> me_: this is a support channel, folks talk when there are support questions :) you're welcome to ask
<ianorlin> there is also #lubuntu-offtopic
<ianorlin> for offtopic things like general chat
<me_> Well, no one is on Peppermint, and Ubuntu can't help, and Linux channel won't work for me. I have Peppermint 3, and it already has a flashplayer set up when I downloaded it. I have only 500mb of memory on this old computer. I did have Antix, but it's a bit hard to use, so I thought to go with Peppermint. Youtube videos are a bit choppy, so I wondered if there's a way to get an earlier version of flash like what Antix does for old computers?
<ianorlin> are you using firefox as there is a an html 5 extensiion if that works better
<me_> no, I was using chromium. Does Firefox work better?
<me_> I can get it from software and try it.
<ianorlin> there is an extension for chrome as well
<Unit193> me_: Peppermint support is in #peppermintOS on spotchat, this is the Lubuntu channel for support with the Lubuntu operating system.
<me_> o.k. thanks you all.
<Unit193> Best bet is asking in their channel, then waiting a few minutes to a couple hours.
#lubuntu 2014-04-04
<rene_> does anyone know how to sync the iphone with lubuntu?
<rene_> or know how to use gigolo?
<ianorlin> I think you can plug it in on usb at least and transfer manually not really done phone syncing
<rene_> thanks ianorling
<rene_> but maybe there is a way with this gigolo software mentioned in the ubuntu wiki
<JohnDoe_71Rus> to synchronize devices using apple itunes. There is a version for itunes linux?
<ianorlin> don't think so
<ianorlin> I read there is a way with rythmbox
<rene_> ok, how can i plug into a usb or transfer manually at least?
<rene_> ah yes, will try rythmbox
<Soul-Sing>  /join #launchpad
<Unit193> :)
<Soul-Sing> lol
<Soul-Sing> done Unit193  ツ
<Unit193> Yep, so I see.  Have a nice day!
<Soul-Sing> yeah, the same to you
<rodley> running lubu 12.10, trying to decide if it is worth the pain of going to 13.10-- thoughts (from irc noob)
<rodley> asking for thoughts on the subject
<leszek> rodley: it basically depends on the hardware you have and on the software you install
<leszek> normally an upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 and then to 13.10 is required
<leszek> I would suggest waiting for 14.04 LTS and then reinstalling fresh
<rodley> leszek, thanks for the  ideas. I have four machines, one desktop, 3 laptops.  Does an upgrade preserve the home directory?
<leszek> a normal upgrade should. But always keep a backup somewhere ;)
<rodley> agree on the backups. When will 14.04 LTS appear?
<leszek> I guess around the 17th
<leszek> but I am not sure on this
<rodley> definitely will wait for 14.04. Thank you for the sage advice.
<rodley> leszek, on a different topic... irc noob here... how does one join a moderated group using Xchat?
<leszek> I guess you join them by /j #channelname just like any channel
<rodley> thank you again for  the help....
<phillw> rodley: you may want to make home a new area... this will make a re-install easier although we do always advise people to back up stuff that is important to them. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving do read it carefully, because if you do not put the tick in the box of 'do not format' - you will lose everything.
<joe42> which packages would one install to have chinese fonts display in the console?
#lubuntu 2014-04-05
<Ahmuck> hi.  i have LANGUAGE= & LANG = set to español.  This however causes problems with spell check.  How can I activate en=US spell check within a document that I need spell checking for in english and then in spanish?
<bjorn_> Hi, im a new lubuntu user. I would like my power management to start by defalut upon login. How can I fix this?
<Ascavasaion> whenever I plug my Samsung phone in the Lubuntu machine mounts the phone but there are nothing but empty folders.  any ideas?
<nalleman> hi, my lubuntu distro just messed up. I was running apt-get update or upgrade and my computer got a power failure, now my network manager dont work, i cant find any network. neither wifi or ethernet.
<nalleman> what files should I backup before reinstallation to get my desktop preserved?
<Dam_> Bonjour
<Dam_> Y'as quelqu'un ?
<aalp4> hi
<aalp4> can anyone give a tip on autologging into awesomewm in lubuntu?
<aalp4> i know i have to create an .xinitrc, and put a startx command in a file somwhere, but i lost the tutorial where it shows exactly what to do
<ianorlin> aalp4 you may be able to find it in your web history if you look back depending on how long ago it was
<aalp4> it was on an erased partition ianorlin :/
<aalp4> *now erased
<aalp4> i remember now that i put the startx command in either .bash_profile or .bashrc
<aalp4> don't remember how...
<ianorlin> try and find it on google?
<aalp4> that's what i've been doing
<ianorlin> how long ago was this you saw this setup?
<aalp4> oh boy... maybe a year ago
<aalp4> ianorlin
<aalp4> it was a weird workaround of editing 4 or 5 text files to get awesomewm to autologin
<aalp4> but it worked like a charm
<ianorlin> I read that deleting nodisplay=true was needed to get awesome to show up in lightdm but haven't tried autologin to it
<aalp4> yeah, i'm aware of that too
<ianorlin> I think you would need to edit lightdm configuration to get it to autologin
<aalp4> hmm
#lubuntu 2014-04-06
<aalp4> yay ianorlin i found most of the tutorial
<junknoun> Hello, I'm trying to set up some custom keys in lubuntu running in a vm. I'm trying to get a keybind that will do 2 actions, SendToDesktop, and GoToDesktop at the same time. It doesn't seem to be working though.
<junknoun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7210709/ is what i added
<holstein> send what to desktop?
<holstein> a window?
<junknoun> yes
<holstein> i use control alt and arrows.. for go to, left and right
<holstein> and i think, the default is control+function? or control+shift for send to right and left
<holstein> i would just use the openbox config and make what i want
<holstein> junknoun: have you tried there? the openbox config?
<junknoun> I just manually editted lubuntu-rc.xml
<holstein> junknoun: i would expect that to work... are you sure its not something with the VM? have you tried on bare metal?
<junknoun> I'm thinking it might have something to do with it because my host is windows
<holstein> junknoun: i would think you can get it to pass through...
<fkdkrf> hello. How can i find out what version the daily images have? For example are they still 14.04 or are they 14.10?
<playforvoices> hi, any ppc user of 14.04 out there?
<K350> Is there any desktop zoom feature in Lubuntu or the OpenBox WM that comes with it?
<comics_idees> which video player is best for lubuntu/??
<holstein> comics_idees: "best" is always a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> comics_idees: lubuntu *is* ubuntu, so you can use anything from the repos, though, they may pull in dependencies
<comics_idees> I mean to play the movies without lag
<holstein> comics_idees: i say, try the default included one.. then, if you have a preference of one, try it.. i like and use VLC mostly
<holstein> comics_idees: you are assuming the player is causing the lag
<holstein> comics_idees: you can try VLC easily to confirm that.. but, it could be, and more likely is, a graphics driver issue
<comics_idees> is there a way to tweak vlc for playing movies best way?
<holstein> comics_idees: "best" is always a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> comics_idees: the issue *could* be, and *likely* is related to the graphics card driver
<holstein> comics_idees: you can load up vlc, then you have 2 players you have used to test the lag issue
<holstein> comics_idees: if the video is similarly lag-ish in VLC, then, i suggest you look at your graphics driver
#lubuntu 2015-03-30
<benjamin__> hi
<dust> how to get out of handicapped mode?
<ianorlin>  dust what do you mean by handicapped mode?
<ianorlin> dust in grub?
<dust> at normal desktop
<ianorlin> what exactly do you mean by handicapped mode?
<ianorlin> as in gray screen with cursor?
<dust> in some game i get into a handicapped mode with some keys which i dont know how and even if i quit the game it dosnt end mouse marks stuff instead of placing the focus
<dust> so every mouse click is like some key + mouse click
<ianorlin> dust does what happens if you press control alt f1 and switch to a tty
<ianorlin> can you then run sudo service lightdm restart
<ianorlin> and then log back in again
<dust> in game nothing happened
<dust> is mo option
<ianorlin> pressing contorl alt f1 doesn't work grr
<ianorlin> dust alt f4 doesn't work either?
<dust> nothing
<dust> as i treid such combinations as it changes in game view
<dust> neither shift, crtl, alt, super also on right side
<dust> in combination to f1-f4
<dust> no backspace, esc
<ianorlin> super f2?
<dust> nothing
<ianorlin> you don't happen to have ssh running do you?
<dust> no
<dust> and it happens in a game in full screen mode
<dust> https://springrts.com/
<ianorlin> have you tried pluggin in keyboard to another usb port?
<ianorlin> or is it a laptop
<dust> im pretty sure its not about that
<ianorlin> not sure what else to try
<dust> but about a key combination longer pressed
<dust> i get into it with a key combination
<ianorlin> ah
<ianorlin> press f11?
<dust> that is pretty sure
<dust> f11 switches fullscreen off and on
<dust> super f11 is ingame menu
<dust> where are all the shortcuts stored
<dust> as lubuntu dosnt make it easy with a gui
<ianorlin> dust they are all stored in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<ianorlin> or there is a wiki page listing them at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<dust> nothing which looks like the right thing
<acz32> i'm getting this message when trying to boot up lubuntu. it appears to be a swap issue, but it stops at this screen https://imgrush.com/9xtYJMC80CS-.png
<acz32> during the install process, it wouldn't let me proceed until i switched to a command prompt and ran sudo swapoff -a. i'm wondering if this has something to do with it
<Kamilion> was it an existing volume group?
<Kamilion> I only run into that when there's an existing linux install with a valid swap partition anyway, and the livecd goes "Aha! Swap! I should use that!", before the installer ever gets a chance to contend with what block devices to touch
<Kamilion> you should be able to remove the swap line from /etc/fstab and set swap up yourself manually.
<acz32> i actually tried this in a VM so there should be nothing on the virtual disk
<acz32> the first time i encountered this screen, i waited a while and about 10 seconds later it proceeded and i was able to get into lubuntu. after installing some software and rebooting, i'm stuck here. i may try re-installing and just not having any swap space
<Kamilion> huh. dunno, sorry. I avoid LVM like the plague, personally.
<acz32> i found that it's a bug
<acz32> in the installer
<ianorlin> ah acz32 crypto swap problem with what version
<acz32> 14.04
<acz32> it's strange that if you select encryption in the installer, it forces you to use LVM. you can't click "something else" and encrypt the partitions you create
<acz32> do you know why it asks if i wanted to encrypt my home folder later on in the installer, after i have already selected encrypted LVM? seems redundant
<ianorlin> acz32: if you have multiple users on the same comp with acess to the disc encryption and were paranoid to not want people to read your home that have access to your machine otherwise if they have access to disk they could read home
<acz32> that's a good point, thanks
#lubuntu 2015-03-31
<MiniFridge> Hi, does lubuntu install restricted software by default?
<MiniFridge> and if so, is there a place for me to get an official version without this kind of software?
<holstein> MiniFridge: cant
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> its all in the repos, though..
<holstein> if you want "less" stuff, you can do the mini iso and add only what you want..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MiniFridge> :(
<MiniFridge> Ubuntu by default doesn't have restricted software.
<holstein> MiniFridge: correct.. neither does *any* ubuntu
<MiniFridge> Is it the same with Ubuntu? My understanding is that you're saying it comes pre-installed on lubuntu.
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<MiniFridge> oh
<MiniFridge> okay
<MiniFridge> then, all good. :)
<holstein> *none* of them are allowed to ship any of it
<MiniFridge> Also, is lubuntu officially supported by Ubuntu? Like are security updates applied as they are applied to Ubuntu?
<MiniFridge> I should say "released"
<holstein> MiniFridge: friend, lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Unit193> Yes, it is.
<holstein> MiniFridge: the same sources
<holstein> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<MiniFridge> ah
<MiniFridge> okay, thanks
<dust> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20150330#community The systemd Project Forks the Linux Kernel
<MrMezz> Hi guys! I've just installed lubuntu on a vbox. I am behind a proxy server, so I followed this http://bit.ly/19zp2in in order to apply system-wide proxies at /etc/environment and also I made a 95proxies file at /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<MrMezz> I wrote the propper credentials for http and https, with my user name and password
<MrMezz> here was some progress... Since I've made those changes  above, whenever I start firefox a promt requesting my credentials pops up, just like in the host system
<ianorlin> MrMezz: unfortanely I don't have expirence with proxy servers
<MrMezz> Now I can access the internet via Firefox, as soon as I enter my credentials, but I can't use synaptic, it promts the following: "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/e/emacsen-common/emacsen-common_2.0.7~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa_all.deb 404 Not Found"
#lubuntu 2015-04-01
<ooppss> hello I am trying to mount an encrypted Ubuntu home dir from a live Lubuntu environment
<ooppss> I am trying to follow this guide - http://askubuntu.com/questions/60601/unwrapping-passphrase-and-inserting-into-the-user-session-keyring-failed
<ooppss> despite me knowing the passphrase, ecryptfs-recover-private does not work
<ooppss> so I'm going this route - http://askubuntu.com/questions/60601/unwrapping-passphrase-and-inserting-into-the-user-session-keyring-failed/107660#107660
<ooppss> so now the mount has been possible, but now the filenames are all like ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FXb2-z7jOWonC-Tnab9zTUbFH25CpbGxm1faHi469K-dKumM1u.CTOcGc50.4zrfQ-OZjjmLk2q6G
<ooppss> so how can I get normal filenames?
<MiniFridge> Hi, I'm using Lubuntu in a VM. I unchecked third party software upon installation, but yet, when I checked in Ubuntu Software, I saw restricted software checked.
<MiniFridge> Why is this?
<MiniFridge> *Software and Updates
<MiniFridge> Also, does this mean it will install restricted software automatically?
<rww> the checkbox during installation is to actually install some such software during installation. the checkbox in software sources is to make the repository containing that software available
<MiniFridge> rww, but it won't download through updates. I need to download from those repositories manually first, right?
<rww> correct, if you don't have restricted software installed, it will not be auto-installed by updates
<MiniFridge> okay
<MiniFridge> thank you
<MiniFridge> I did install VBoxAdditions through VBox, but I assume that is not updated anyway through the updater?
<rww> not sure, i always just use the virtualbox-guest-x11 package in the repositories
<MiniFridge> hm, the updater says no proprietary drivers in use...
<MiniFridge> weird
<MiniFridge> thanks for your help, though
<Christopher-Were> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with getting 15.04 running in VirtualBox. The live CD works great but the install runs only in 640x480 and nothing seems to be able to correct this
<Christopher-Were> I've tried the guest-addons but it refuses to properly install because the linux headers are not up-to-date
<Christopher-Were> Anyone here?
<MiniFridge> bye
<MiniFridge> thanks again
<Christopher-Were> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with getting 15.04 running in VirtualBox. The live CD works great but the install runs only in 640x480 and nothing seems to be able to correct this
<Unit193> Christopher-Were: Install linux-generic and virtualbox-dkms
<Christopher-Were> In the VM or on my current system?
<Unit193> VM.
<Christopher-Were> kool thanks I'll give it a go
<Christopher-Were> That doesn't appear to have worked
<Unit193> After those have installed and built, you need to restart X.  An easy way to do this is by rebooting.
<Christopher-Were> I've just done that
<Christopher-Were> Any other advice? It seems to work on the liveCD
<Unit193> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Christopher-Were> Still no luck I'm afraid
<ianorlin> Christopher-Were: what does the alternate installer do?
<Christopher-Were> what do you meann?
<Christopher-Were> It installs fine
<ianorlin> ah it is after install?
<Christopher-Were> yup
<ianorlin> ah I don't test virtualbox
<Christopher-Were> the LiveCD works in 1024x768 which isn't ideal but it'll do
<asd_> Hey guys, I'm having issues installing vlc, I'm running Lubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, this is output:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10718355/
<NinjaKirby> Greetings, if I am allowed to enquire about such things here, can I ask if there is any known issues with running a MySQL Client on the current 14.10 release?
<ianorlin> um I don't from lubuntu but I shouldn't see why not same as any other ubuntu would be really
<NinjaKirby> Right, I'm getting errors trying to install via CLI or the Software Centre, driving me nuts.
<NinjaKirby> I shall keep battling on.
<wxl> NinjaKirby: pastebin it up?
<NinjaKirby> Will do, I should mention (much to your dismay) I'm a bit of a Unix noob
<NinjaKirby> www.pastebin.com/3uYiDxcW
<NinjaKirby> I've done something (has to be me, right?), I attempted to sudo install a MySql client earlier and no doubt balls'd it up. Tried some cleanup commands to no avail.
<wxl> NinjaKirby: did you update first?
<wxl> NinjaKirby: if you haven't make sure you do
<wxl> NinjaKirby: then do sudo apt-get -f install
<wxl> NinjaKirby: if that still doesn't fix it, tell me what version you're running (lsb_release -ds)
<NinjaKirby> Right... okay, update did a massive check. Install claims there is 14 not to upgrade. "Looks positive".
<wxl> NinjaKirby: pastebin those 14 not to upgrade
<NinjaKirby> Okay, no joy thus far.  #Ubuntu 14.10  listed for the lsb_release command. I will google for a "list" command, lol.
<wxl> NinjaKirby: `sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit`
<NinjaKirby> Pastebin compatibility is built into Linux/Terminal, amazing.
<NinjaKirby> Oh wait, no it's not, you're asking me to install something?
<wxl> NinjaKirby: if you install it, then you get pastebin compatibility in the terminal.
<wxl> NinjaKirby: the second part "pipes" (| is called a pipe) the output of the update command through the pastebinit command
<wxl> NinjaKirby: also, i did mean update, not upgrade
<NinjaKirby> Okie dokie, it's installed, it seems.
<wxl> NinjaKirby: and you did the whole bit including the part after the semicolon?
<NinjaKirby> Aye... well, I did it all in one line as if it was queuing two commands, so indeed.
<wxl> so it should have spit out a paste url
<wxl> ew you using windows? :)
<NinjaKirby> I am for my Host computer, aye, heh
<NinjaKirby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10719672/
<NinjaKirby> That's the one it churned out.
<wxl> seems truncated
<NinjaKirby> Hmmm, I run the update command earlier and it lists the same list.
<wxl> i don't see the 14 not to upgrade
<NinjaKirby> Oh sorry, maybe I misled you, I read that based on a message provided at the Installation command stage, it came before the Update command.
<wxl> so would like to see that
<NinjaKirby> Roflcopters, alright, let's see now
<NinjaKirby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10719705/ lol, why do I think this is not what you wanted to see.
<wxl> wtf. there's no indication of what the 14 area?
<wxl> s/area/are/
<NinjaKirby> Y'know why? Because I'm doing it wrong, I dunno what I'm doing wrong but it must be me.
<wxl> oh well
<NinjaKirby> I just did "sudo apt-get install | pastebinit"
<wxl> try sudo apt-get -f install
<NinjaKirby> I can safely just tack on pastebinit with this stuff, I guess
<wxl> yep
<NinjaKirby> lol, it's the same again.
<NinjaKirby> I should just start another clean slate VM, see if it happens.
<wxl> so same error message?
<wxl> !info mysql-client
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.41-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 126 kB
<NinjaKirby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10719720/ It's just outputting the same thing to pastebin.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> ok
<wxl> now if you try to install mysql-client, same error?
<NinjaKirby> Aye, I must have broke it all somehow. I barely touched anything, I swear it D:
<wxl> try installing mysql-client-5.5
<NinjaKirby> Ah now, that's the very first command I used to try and install the MySQL client via Terminal and it didn't fail. I thought I messed it all up by doing that, because I should have perhaps only requested "mysql-client", as I thought I had bypassed other dependancy packages by being specific.
<NinjaKirby> But then using the Remove command and stuff didn't work and whatever the hell, damn computers.
<wxl> might try using purge instead of remove
<NinjaKirby> Ah right, I'll try that in a mo, thanks for your support. Just gonna test something ¬_¬
<NinjaKirby> Wow, finally, it only took all day. I don't think I'm cut out for this.
<Unit193> Either that or out to a slower start.  Though I have no idea what "this" is. :D
<NinjaKirby> Hehe, just trying to learn and get started with MySQL and Linux generally a bit more indepth really. Finally got my Lubuntu VM to connect to my Ubuntu VM which runs the MySQL.
<NinjaKirby> Although, I was only doing all of this to troubleshoot FloreantPOS, so now I should install that again and see if it works.
<NinjaKirby> I will reward my small success with DT's Count of Tuscany.
<djoi298> since the new "netbooks" are now tablets and chromebooks how well does lubuntu perform on them?
<ianorlin> djoi298: I don't have either it performs amazingly well on my 5 year old laptop after I added an ssd to it
<djoi298> i think Google has prevented typical linux distros from being installed on chromebooks
<djoi298> and does linux even have a usable touchscreen GUI?
<ianorlin> djoi298: I have heard there are ways around that
<NinjaKirby> YES, another victory!
<NinjaKirby> XRDP running and accessible from Windows & Ubuntu, although it uses LXDE which I didn't think Lubuntu had, or at least, I thought I told it to remove it.
<wxl> lxde is essentially what makes lubuntu *l*ubuntu
<NinjaKirby> Righto, the light weight nature. So... thank god that ended well then.
<NinjaKirby> It's like deleting System32.
<wxl> i think that's usually a benefit
 * NinjaKirby grins
<NinjaKirby> YEEEEEEEES I DID IT
<NinjaKirby> It only took 10 hours to reach this moment. I'd like to thank you all for your support, and thank my Mum back home. Love you mum.
#lubuntu 2015-04-02
<EzoWalker> has anyone else had issues with update-manager not automatically checking for updates in 14.10?
<holstein> EzoWalker: hmmm.. TBH, im not sure, personally.. since i disable and use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" manually.. will you run that command in the terminal, and post errors? and if none, install updates, and see if you get your updater working..
<EzoWalker> will do
<EzoWalker> one WARNING
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> if you'd like a volnteer to take a look at it...
<djoi298> lubuntu hasn't evolved much over the past 5 years
<EzoWalker> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10721598/
<EzoWalker> seems i can only run my updater manually
<EzoWalker> which is fine
<holstein> lxde is what it is.. when lxqt comes, you'll likely see some evolution, djoi298 , if thats what you are looking for
<djoi298> any new qt apps that will be shipping with lubuntu with the new lxqt?
<ianorlin> not for 15.04 but there is a ppa but isn't ready for production on lubuntu yet
<djoi298> like Clementine or SMPlayer? heh
<ianorlin> or anywhere close
<ianorlin> djoi298: those are in repos already
<djoi298> yeah, but the repos takes years to get updated, you can't use the Clementine remote with the Clementine in the repos
<holstein> djoi298: they actually dont *ever* get updated, like that
<holstein> djoi298: lubuntu *is* ubuntu, and ubuntu/lubuntu are not rolling releases, where, newer versions roll in.. just updates
<holstein> if you want something in lubuntu, its likely quite easy for the creators of that software to get it to you.. they can put it in upstream.. or, you can always maintain your own versions of whatever it is you need
<djoi298> are LXDE themes copyrighted or something?
<ianorlin> under creative commons I think
<holstein> djoi298: its all open.. anyone can make a theme and release it as they want..
<djoi298> they should add some of those nice LXDE themes with lubuntu
<holstein> djoi298: "they"?
<holstein> djoi298: you are welcome to add whatever themes you like..
<djoi298> especially a dark theme to save battery life and make it easier on the eyes and such
<holstein> sure.. go for it ! :)
<ianorlin> djoi298: I don't think dark theme actually saves on battery life with lcd screens
<djoi298> it might help a bit, i'm sure oled screens on future laptops/tablets/netbooks would benefit more
<holstein> djoi298: add what you think will help
<EzoWalker> holstein: yeah- no idea either, manually updating always works for me, just wanted to try to get auto updates working for a change
<octavian> Will I lose any data if I replace Ubuntu with Lubuntu?
<octavian> There is an option when you install: "Replace Ubuntu with Lubuntu" or somthign like that
<leszek> you will loose every data
<leszek> replacing means formatting the drive and install lubuntu
<hateball> There's no need to reinstall if you just want to change the DE
<octavian> leszek: isn't there an installing feature like I said?
<hateball> You can just apt-get install lubuntu-desktop if you're using some $other-desktop and it will pull in the proper packages
<hateball> then you can switch between DE's at login time
<octavian> hateball: I heard that lubuntu has some sort of ram improvemts
<hateball> The default DE uses less RAM than compared to Unity or KDE Plasma, yes
<hateball> It still has the same kernel etc etc
<octavian> hateball: ok so the oly difference is the user interface?
<hateball> octavian: Yes
<octavian> weird
<hateball> Might be ubuntu-desktop has some other background daemons it depends on, I'm not really sure. Doubt that tho
<kb52> Does anyone know how to get super-boot-manager anymore. All I get is 404 error on trying to fetch the repository.
<kb52> Apparently directions I found from 2011 no longer work or else the author no longer maintains it.
<kb52> Looks like nobody is here. Oh well.
<wxl> Lubuntu Community Council catchup @ 1700 UTC https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2015-April/009508.html
<Moonsilence> Hi! I have just installed lubuntu on a netbook but still think that the themes provided are to large for the small screen. Can someone recommend a small and compact theme and explain how to install it?
<wxl> Lubuntu CC catchup delayed until now https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2015-April/009509.html
<choki> give me back lxde. i dont need lxqt hype super cool whatever brainf...
<ianorlin> choki: 14.04 is an lts for 3 years at least
<wxl> choki: you'
<wxl> re going to need to develop it yourself then
<wxl> upstream's pretty much dead
<choki> i dont need any updates. why?
<choki> lxde will work the next 20 years
<ianorlin> choki: unless someone finds a gtk+ 2 zero day it probably won't get fixed
<wxl> yep, my commodore 128 still works great
<dust> where in the menu is apport... its installed and i did set it manually to 1
#lubuntu 2015-04-03
<benjamin__> hi
<ianorlin> hi benjamin__ can I help you?
<benjamin__> humm.. i wanted  to know if this is a problem in lubuntu when i open a window and move it on a aother window it gets a bit slow i have a Pentium 4 Intel
<ianorlin> benjamin__: what kind of graphics are you using ?
<benjamin__> i not really sure .. this computer had windows 2000 on it in the past.
<ianorlin> benjamin if you want the windows side by side you can press the windows key and right or left arrow on it
<ianorlin> to make them on the right or left half
<ianorlin> and then the really laggy movement won't be difficult
<ianorlin> also it might be you are running low on ram on old hardware
<benjamin__> thanks i am really new to Linux thanks for that help.!
<aarondabomb> Yo, I'm running a respin of lubuntu called lxle. Recently, an interesting overlay has been appearing on my desktop when I log in, displaying random system information, such as cpu usage and memory hogging applications. Can anyone point me in the right direction of what this might be?
<ianorlin> aarondabomb: that is not supported here but I think you are talking about conky
<aarondabomb> I definitely am, sorry, I just found it
<aarondabomb> ianorlin lxle links to you all for support, might want to contact them (referring to IRC section at http://lxle.net/support/)
<ianorlin> aarondabomb: we know
<aarondabomb> ianorlin: oh haha, sorry. I'll keep it in mind then
<aarondabomb> thanks though
<Na_Klar> Can you think of a reason my lubuntu 14.04.2 cannot handle the key combination "left+up+g"? When holding "left" and "up" and then pressing several keys, all work, except "g" and "h" and some other. But the most work. It does not work e.g. in Leafpad or in the Terminal or when playing a game. Is this OS related, or is it my hardware (Acer E5 571)? It does not work neither with the laptop keyboard or an USB keyboard.
<holstein> Na_Klar: bad hardware, or incorrect config..
<holstein> i would try as the guest user, and i would try either the official supported os or a "known good" (ideally) live iso
<Na_Klar> I'll try with lubuntu 12.04 and puppy linux .. both known for me as working in this regard .. thx so far
<holstein> that should tell you if its "hardware" or not.. and then, you can move on to working with the config, or fixing the hardware..
<tmillc> hi, I had sound and now I don't. I installed pavucontrol and it's showing activity while I'm playing something in vlc. How should I go about diagnosing this?
<holstein> tmillc: i would check the mute.. i have found that, i will need to manually mute and unmute in either the GUI or the keyboard controls
<holstein> even if it says its not muted..
<tmillc> holstein: hmm, no luck
<holstein> tmillc: what do i do? i test with either the officially supported operating system, or a "known good" live iso, one that i *know* my hardware support.. i then see if my hardware is functioning properly with that test
<tmillc> holstein: ahhhh wait no, got it!
<holstein> then, i check the bios, and i'll use the tool you reference, pavucontrol, as well as, aplay -l and arecord -l and alsamixer, trusting *no* labels,a nd tweaking *everything*
<tmillc> I was toggling mute in the "Playback" section
<tmillc> I should definitely get myself a live cd. I used to exclusively use linux for many years, just coming back to it now :)
<holstein> tmillc: wb :)
<tmillc> thanks haha. Now windows just enrages me. The random slowdowns/etc, ugh.
<GardenGreen> is there a way to tile or cascade windows?
<GardenGreen> i have two windows i'd like to tile side by side or top and bottom so i can review both
<ianorlin> yes super (windows key) plus left and right or up and down
<ianorlin> GardenGreen: ^^
<GardenGreen> hi! :)
<GardenGreen> ianorlin, thank you
<NinjaKirby> THE KING IN THE NORTH!
#lubuntu 2015-04-04
<choki> lubuntu is shit. tryin to set xterm 256 color support. why cant simple things work out of the box??? pain as HELL!
<choki> -.-
<choki> btw where is philw?
<wxl> !language | choki
<ubottu> choki: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<choki> yeah
<choki> stupid, i go to arch
<choki> just pain to set up
<choki> https://push.cx/2008/256-color-xterms-in-ubuntu won't help at all
<choki> bye
 * crepple is listening reading choki and then searching https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/LXTerminal/Customising
<choki> crepple: the wors wiki article i found before, doesnt help at all
<crepple> choki The lxde channel is a bit form ant at this time of night but they're helpful in the (European) morning
<crepple> I meant dormant
<choki> crepple: xterm is just sh... u know the sh.... word
<wxl> choki: so use your terminal of choice, hm?
<choki> how can simple things to setup beeing so hard??
<crepple> choki I know what you mean. I'm just getting used to lxde - I'm normally an xfce man
<choki> crepple: no it is not about simple things like gui or deskto environments. setting 256 colors in xterm u need to study 10 years before u get it work
<choki> work, which should be done by canoncial or lubuntu dev team
<crepple> choki I think I read that lubuntu is unofficial - gets no support from canonical?
<wxl> crepple: not true anymore
<wxl> choki: you should be complaining at debian, it would seem.
<crepple> wxl OK I'm out of date. I'll update my memory :)
<choki> i would like to tell with philw now
<choki> please
<wxl> crepple: several years out of date, frankly
<choki> where is he gone?
<wxl> choki: go msg him
<choki> i remember him
<choki> he is not online anymore :(
<choki> does he stilll fine, still alive?
<wxl> um, he's online, for sure.
<choki> no
<choki> i cant see him here
<choki> philw
<wxl> he's not in this channel
<wxl> but he is on the irc network
<choki> why
<choki> he was always in here
<wxl> like i said, msg him and ask him
<crepple> wxl though to be honest - the Debian channels peeps are so knowledgeable. ~They really know their OS
<wxl> this is not #phillw
<choki> oh
<wxl> crepple: yep, and they're upstream for ubuntu. so any problems with xterm generally start there.
<choki> ok i will rant there now...
<wxl> can't wait
<plujon> Is there some way to script a desktop session?  I would like to do something like: open firefox, wait a second, open new tab, wait a second, open another tab so that I can compare screencasts of different levels of quality using the exact same actions and timing.
<ianorlin> plujon: you might want to look into xdotool which is a way to automate things with x
<plujon> ianorlin: Cool; thanks; I'll take a look.
<asd> Hey guys, is it true that in Lubuntu  I can't run cron jobs at reboot?
<plujon> asd: "cron jobs at reboot"?
<plujon> asd: A cron job by definition does not take place at a specific _event_.  It takes place at a specific _time_.
<asd> yea running jobs at reboot
<Unit193> "is it true" meaning someone told you or you can't figure it out?
<Unit193> plujon: Well, there is @reboot :P
<asd> yes @reboot
<asd> Unit193, I read it on a site
<plujon> I've never heard of that.  In a crontab?  Interesting.
<asd> yea in crontab
<Unit193> plujon: Yep, generally yes things are time based, but @reboot is a time right? ;)
<asd> but even simple things like: @reboot ls, cant work for me
<Unit193> @yearly|@annually, @monthly, @weekly, @daily|@midnight, @hourly  are all just aliases.
<plujon> asd: @reboot sleep 30 && ls # maybe?
<asd> plujon, I'm going to try it now
<Unit193> asd: Where are you expecting the output?
<asd> in terminal-emulator
<Unit193> No...  That's not how crontab works...  Try @reboot ls > ~/myfiles
<asd> I could run @reebot  xterm -hold -e ls
<asd> probably
<Unit193> DISPLAY=:0
<plujon> I'd like to make a recording of my desktop for publishing on the web.  I am trying to use recordmydesktop and avconv to convert the result to webm format, but the result is pretty poor.  Is there a guide for doing this?
<plujon> By "pretty poor", I mean, "looks fuzzy".  And I notice that the size of the webm result is practically unrelated to the size of the .ogv produced by recordmydesktop (I produced about a dozen to compare different frame rates and such).
<Unit193> !screencast | This is the best I can see
<ubottu> This is the best I can see: Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<plujon> Unit193: Thanks, that page looks useful.
<Unit193> Lets hope.
<plujon> Interestingly, webm isn't mentioned in the above pages.
<plujon> I am using webm because I noticed my android device doesn't play .ogv files.
<Unit193> And, webm is pretty cool, just like opus.
<plujon> "For size we recommend 1024x768/1280x720 at 24fps."
<plujon> No recommendation for quality.
<plujon> Well, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts has some useful information, but it also lacks the information I most want: namely, exactly what app and settings to use to publish a screencast so that it is available to most people, not too big, and clear enough to view.
<Pyhscript> hello
<Pyhscript> i have 448 mb of ram will i be able to run lubuntu?
<MajB> pyhscript:  That should be enough to run Lubuntu.  It is more than the minimum required but the only way to be sure because hardware makes a difference is to try it and see.
<Pyhscript> MajB i know it was minimun for older version but afaik it's less than mimimum for new version
<Unit193> Browsers aren't going to work well, at all.
<Pyhscript> Unit193, with my specs?
<Unit193> 448M ram?  Unless you're using w3m.
<Pyhscript> my integrated graphic card takes 64 mb
<Pyhscript> but ok i understand
<Pyhscript> Unit193, suggestions?
<Unit193> Pyhscript: Well, any system you use isn't going to like browsers.  You can try some more lightweight ones, but that's just plain not a lot of ram.  Xombrero, qupzilla, etc to name a few.
<Pyhscript> Unit193, are browsers for lubuntu more advanced? here on xp(i know i am moving away from it) i can run chrome,mozilla or any browser i want without problems
<MajB> I am running Lubuntu 14.04.2 on an old Dell Inspiron 1000 with about amount of RAM.  I am using Firefox with no problems.
<MajB> with about the same amount of RAM
 * Unit193 shrugs.
<Unit193> If it works, it works I suppose.  Least I've run it on was 1G, which was..
<Pyhscript> and yea one more question: i use usb 3g dongle t connect is that good supported on lubuntu?
<Pyhscript> *to
<MajB> Boot from a CD and try all of the stuff out.  Take it for a test drive.
<Unit193> !info modemmanager
<Unit193> Exactly, live is very helpful.
<ubottu> modemmanager (source: modemmanager): D-Bus service for managing modems. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (utopic), package size 497 kB, installed size 2508 kB
<Pyhscript> MajB i will use liveusb as i dont have burner
<MajB> Same same.
<Pyhscript> oh modemanager is used to connect? is it easy to use? or i need to configure stuff ,make conf files etc
<Pyhscript> switch modes
<MajB> I recently had a problem with a flash drive that I created with unetbootin.  Apparently there is a bug.
<Pyhscript> !info NetworkManager
<ubottu> Package NetworkManager does not exist in utopic
<Pyhscript> ah ok i heard that's used in ubuntu
<Pyhscript> or arch
<Unit193> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu28 (utopic), package size 536 kB, installed size 2208 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Pyhscript> oh
<Pyhscript> ok sorry i am noob but do they come when i download lubuntu or i must download it from xp and then get it from lubuntu?
<Pyhscript> ok let me clarify: to get those packages do i need internet access?
<MajB> Have you downloaded the Lubuntu iso
<Unit193> They are installed by default.  I've never used 3G.
<Pyhscript> ah ok
<Pyhscript> MajB not yet
<MajB> That will be your first step.
<MajB> Since you have what appears to be an old machine, you will probably want to down load the 32 bit i386iso to try it first.
<Pyhscript> MajB so not desktop edition?
<Pyhscript> i cant find i386
<MajB> Yes that is the desktop edition
<Pyhscript> ah good
<MajB> If you notice there are many.  Some are 32 bit and some are 64 bit.
<Pyhscript> no there are no many just standard pc 32 bit,standard pc 64 bit,powerpc and alternative version for < 400 mb of ram
<Pyhscript> MajB
<Pyhscript> i need standard pc 32 bit right?
<Pyhscript> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Pyhscript> here right?
<MajB> Go here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<MajB> Download the first one.  That is the 32 bit version.
<Pyhscript> MajB ok i am downloading
<Pyhscript> it will take a while
<Pyhscript> 25 minutes
<Pyhscript> MajB i might fall a sleep will you be here tommorow?
<MajB> After you download the iso, you should check the md5sum (hash).  If you don't know how to do that check here.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Pyhscript> dont worry i know
<Pyhscript> i have python script to do it(you see Py in my name :) )
<Pyhscript> s/(//
<MajB> I will be on tomorrow but we are traveling from Texas to Arizona
<Pyhscript> oh
<MajB> It may be late.
<Pyhscript> well it's late here now here it's  almost 1:==
<Pyhscript> 1:00 *
<MajB> So there is a 7 hour time difference.  You are in Europe somewhere.
<Pyhscript> yup
<Pyhscript> not saying where thought :D
<Pyhscript> MajB , 7 hours more or less?
<MajB> OK.  I will look for you tomorrow if you have any more questions, but I am sure anyone on this channel will be able and more than willing to assist.
<Pyhscript> ok np
<Pyhscript> thanks
<Pyhscript> MajB basically what i need to do when its downloaded is to get iso to usb with universal usb installer or usb writer or something i'll find by simple search right?
<MajB> That is correct
<Pyhscript> good
<Pyhscript> then make it in bios to boot it of usb and then choose to run in live mode and then everything i need to do is to connect it?
<MajB> You got it.  It is really simple.
<Pyhscript> oh good
<Pyhscript> uh oh iso downloaded
<Pyhscript> ok i go check md5sum
#lubuntu 2015-04-05
<JethroTux> I'd like to log all incoming connections to my router. Is it possibile? Which program so you recommend?
<Pyhscript> hello
<Pyhscript> just wanted to say for anyone that has 448 mb of ram that lubuntu works great
<Pyhscript> and connecting with usb midem is really easy
<Pyhscript> *modem
<yeehi_> how can we sort files by date created rather than modification time?
<terratoma> what group does a user need to be in for suspend/hibernate to be an option ?
<Hispeed88> Hi
<Hispeed88> I have an odroid-c1 with lubuntu on it and I have a Synology Nas with activated NFS.
<Hispeed88> i want to auto mount some shares from the NAS on the odroid with NFS thru: fstab
<Hispeed88> what do I have to fill in fstab ? 192.168.0.20:movies /odroid/movies nfs r,hard,intr 0 0
#lubuntu 2016-04-04
<Lttlwing16> hello
<Lttlwing16> is anyone in here
<Lttlwing16> join #ubuntu
<prasoonatwork> hi ... i am tryin Lubuntu with a live disk.. but there is no sound coming from my laptop. i have used other live USB before but this is the first time i face this issue how do i get the sound ??
<prasoonatwork> i am using LTS14.04
<n-iCe> hello
<Wilmer_> hi there
<Wilmer_> i need help with my lubuntu
<lopta> Can the lubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso be dumped straight onto a flash drive or does it need some sort of header prepended?
<lopta> I'll try it. We'll see what happens.
<dax> lopta: it can be dumped straight onto a flash drive with dd
<lopta> Thanks dax
 * lopta waits patiently for dd to finish.
#lubuntu 2016-04-05
<EOBeav> so, do I understand correctly that lubuntu will upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 through a normal apt-get upgrade?  Whenever it's released, of course.
<teward> you misunderstand how upgrades work
<teward> EOBeav: the automatic update system will notify you there's an update, but it's not `apt-get upgrade` that does it behind the scenes
<teward> it's 'do-release-upgrade'
<teward> (if you're upgrading via command line)
<teward> however, you should back up your stuff first, and it will only be easier to do once released ;P
<teward> otherwise it's evil painful right now
<EOBeav> Thanks teward, I don't plan on upgrading until they bless the release. :-)
<EOBeav> I'll definitely keep an eye out for it...thanks again for the heads up.
<Bayesian_Coffee> Has anyone noticed that the lxpanel will freeze after a while?
<Bayesian_Coffee> the start button just won't wor
<EOBeav> I haven't, under what circumstances does it happen?
<ianorlyn> Bayesian_Coffee, also what version
<Bayesian_Coffee> 15.10
<Bayesian_Coffee> just a few minutes after boot, it just stops responding
<Guest001> When is 16.04 ready the next 2 weeks ?
<capitanocrunch> hello
<capitanocrunch> how can i disable lightdm from starting at boot?
<capitanocrunch> is there any /etc/init/lightdm.conf to edit?
<james1138> Hello all. Question... what backup software is there for Ubuntu with few or no dependiences??
<krytarik> james1138: rsync. :P
<james1138> thanks
<lolusux> Hi I messed up my grub and now when I'm using boot repair to fix it it's stuck at "purge kernels then reinstall last kernel sda....., please help
<n-iCe> is lubuntu 14.04 using dropbox?
<n-iCe> openbox*
<krytarik> n-iCe: Yep, as usual.
<n-iCe> is not lxde?
<n-iCe> o.O
<krytarik> LXDE is a desktop environment, Openbox is a window manager.
<n-iCe> ooooooooh
<n-iCe> se it uses both
<n-iCe> so
<krytarik> Yep.
<n-iCe> krytarik, still here?
<n-iCe> anyone active?
<krytarik> n-iCe: Nope.
<n-iCe> anyone active?
<n-iCe> lol, thought was an robot answer fot that.
<n-iCe> krytarik, I'm downloading lubuntu
<krytarik> Yay!
<n-iCe> krytarik, why do you use lubuntu?
<krytarik> I do? :P
<n-iCe> oh, don't you?
<n-iCe> what do you use?
<krytarik> Xubuntu.
<n-iCe> lol
<n-iCe> is it lightweight?
<n-iCe> I mean, more than lubuntu?
<krytarik> Nope.
<n-iCe> Oh ok,
<n-iCe> but you have used lubuntu, right
<krytarik> But my computer is only 15 years old, so I can live with that. :P
<krytarik> I check out Lubuntu rather regularly, yes.
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> Downloaded.
<n-iCe> Gonna reboot in lubuntu.
<n-iCe> Brb.
<n-iCe> Im back in lubuntu
<n-iCe> look a little like gnome2
<n-iCe> dont you thin
<krytarik> Not quite, no.
<n-iCe> hehe
<n-iCe> dont know why i thought that
<n-iCe> krytarik: why did you prefer xubuntu over lubuntu?
<krytarik> As I said, I don't need extra lightweight, and I like the extra features of Xubuntu.
<n-iCe> what are the extra features you use
<krytarik> n-iCe: There are some - but generally it fits my taste better too.
<n-iCe> done
<n-iCe> lubuntu installed
<n-iCe> :d
<n-iCe> :D
#lubuntu 2016-04-06
<DrDuck> How do you guys typically deal with the issue of changing your default python from python2.x to python3.x and getting errors when you try to install things?
<DrDuck> This is the exact issue I'm getting, but I don't want to revert back to python2.x: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32378963/debian-jessie-unable-to-install-modules-and-perform-upgrade
<Pici> don't change what 'python' points to
<DrDuck> Pici, why not? Python 2.7 has been obsolete forever.
<Pici> python is intended to point to python2, call python3 if you want to explicitly use python3.
<DrDuck> Whyyyyyyy is it intended to point to 2?
<Pici> because that is how Ubuntu and most distros have decided
<wxl> DrDuck: note that on the python software foundation page, 2.7 is offered as a download. it's not obsolete. https://www.python.org/downloads/
<DrDuck> It's just really messing my setup up to not point to python3, but I can't install anything if I don't point to 2 haha.
<Pici> I beleive that gentoo and arch do have a python selection thing, but it tends to break python software, as most of it thinks that python should point to python2.
<DrDuck> Can someone please help me understand how I can decrease my sensitivity of my touchpad?
<DrDuck> When I type it sometimes redirects to wherever my mouse is currently at and types text into that area
<hateball> DrDuck: You should be able to disable the touchpad while typing, if that'd help?
<hateball> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Disable_touchpad_while_typing
<AlternateInstall> Hi. I am having problems when trying to install Lubuntu on my older machine.
<AlternateInstall> I am using the alternate 32-bit install so it would fit on a CD. During the install, I get an error saying "The failing step is: select and install software".
<hateball> such hurry to leave
<n-iCe> hi guys
<liquidsnake> hi
<n-iCe> is there a way to make lxterminal use copy as control + c ?
<n-iCe> could not find a setting to do that
<n-iCe> liquidsnake, hey! I'm using lubuntu!
<n-iCe> really fast!!
<liquidsnake> yes indeed
<liquidsnake> and idk the answer to ur question sorry
<n-iCe> oh, is ok.
<n-iCe> liquidsnake, you use lubuntu?
<liquidsnake> yes sometimes
<liquidsnake> i have multiple distros
<n-iCe> oh, great
<n-iCe> in the same desktop?
<n-iCe> or in different devices?
<liquidsnake> yep
<n-iCe> oh, why? to test?
<liquidsnake> nope same desktop
<liquidsnake> just to have variety
<liquidsnake> lol
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> hehe
<n-iCe> which ones
<liquidsnake> puppy linux, linux mint, manjaro, xubuntu and lubuntu
<liquidsnake> you just make separate partitions for each
<n-iCe> wow
<n-iCe> and which one do you like them ost
<liquidsnake> i like linux mint the most but lubuntu, puppy linux and xubuntu are the fastest
<liquidsnake> but i have an i7 with 12 gb ram so mine can run linux mint cinnamon just fine
<liquidsnake> but if u have older hardware then lubuntu, puppy linux and xubuntu are the ones to use
<n-iCe> wow
<n-iCe> nice machine!
<liquidsnake> thnx
<liquidsnake> i like it
<n-iCe> Where are you from?
<n-iCe> Europe I guess.
<liquidsnake> nope texas usa
<n-iCe> oh, what time is it
<liquidsnake> 5:10am
<liquidsnake> where are you?
<liquidsnake> which reminds me i need to take my medicine
<liquidsnake> brb
<n-iCe> Madrid.
<n-iCe> 12pm
<liquidsnake> nice my grandpa is from Barcelona
<liquidsnake> i'm half spaniard
<n-iCe> I'm actually Mexican.
<n-iCe> I have been in Europe, vacations.
<liquidsnake> oic well thats cool
<hateball> n-iCe: ctrl+shift+c/v in terminal
<n-iCe> hateball, sorry?
<n-iCe> yeah, but I want to change that to just ctrl + c
<hateball> Good luck
<n-iCe> So, you don't know.
<hateball> More like I wouldnt want to replace the standard ctrl+c to stop running processes
<n-iCe> so, do you know?
<AlternateInstall> Hi everyone. I have an issue with the alternate install of Lubuntu I need some help with.
<hateball> !help | AlternateInstall
<ubottu> AlternateInstall: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> AlternateInstall, tell us
<AlternateInstall> I am trying to install Lubuntu on my older desktop w/ the alternate install on a CD. However, I get an error saying that "install and select software".
<AlternateInstall> "An installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install software".
<AlternateInstall> This was during the install: http://imgur.com/6vcskcl
<AlternateInstall> This was when checking the disk: http://imgur.com/viUQSvJ
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> AlternateInstall, download the .iso again, and try again.
<n-iCe> maybe was corrupted.
<hateball> AlternateInstall: Which version and what hardware?
<AlternateInstall> hateball: PC 32-bit standard image disk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<AlternateInstall> I tried to check the disk one more time on the same machine, and this time it was successful (?): http://imgur.com/zO5JusG
<krytarik> AlternateInstall: So it'd seem read errors on the CD.
<AlternateInstall> krytarik: So the DVD-player of my machine is read it wrong, but now right?
<krytarik> AlternateInstall: Yes, it's either the CD as I said, or the player.
<AlternateInstall> I was able to install Linux Mint Cinnamon on it yesterday, but it was somewhat laggy (512 mb RAM machine), so I wanted to try and install Lubuntu instead. I burned both these boot CD's with InfraRecorder.
<AlternateInstall> I am in the process of trying to Lubuntu again now. Will see in a little bit whether the same error comes up or not.
<AlternateInstall> Nope, same error happened: http://imgur.com/6vcskcl
<krytarik> AlternateInstall: So I'd try another CD/burn first.
<AlternateInstall> krytarik: With the same .iso file?
<AlternateInstall> I need a 32-bit version that can fit on a 700MB CD-R.
<krytarik> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AlternateInstall> Ok, I have now installed WinMd5Sum. I clicked "Send to" WinMd5Sum. Do I just click Calculate, and then compare?
<teward> yup
<AlternateInstall> "Md5 Check Sums are different."
<AlternateInstall> I do not have anything in the "compare" box though...
<AlternateInstall> The MD5 Checksum of the .iso is the same one as this here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/MD5SUMS
<teward> AlternateInstall: you get the MD5 sum from the list in that MD5SUMS page, and put that in the COmpare box.  Then hit compare.
<teward> just for the record ;)
<AlternateInstall> teward: Yes, the values are the same. Should I try and burn another disk with the .iso on another 700MB CD-R?
<AlternateInstall> Is this the only chat for Lubuntu? The Linux Mint chat is so populated at all times compared to this one I feel...
<Pici> AlternateInstall: Theres #ubuntu, which you can use if your question is flavor agnostic.
<n-iCe> AlternateInstall, yeah
<n-iCe> AlternateInstall, but we are here.
<n-iCe> maybe in silence, but here.
<AlternateInstall> I got it to work. I used the 2nd CD-drive on the desktop, and it worked.
<Doranwen> one quick question--managed to get Lubuntu on a really old computer where the Ethernet doesn't work and the wifi card is virtually unusable (DuckDuckGo wouldn't load properly after 30 secs, it was that slow); had to use an alternate install disc to get it on there, and the software sources won't refresh, even when I turn off the 'net sources and tell it to use the CD
<Doranwen> is there any way to--on my Mint comp at home--download all the deb files (including dependencies) required for various programs in order to install them manually?  so far manual installation seems to be the best solution, but tracking down every last dependency separately is a royal pain, lol
<Doranwen> I'm going to be giving it to a low-income family for their kids to practice English and play educational games and type and such, so I'm only putting on things like gcompris and tuxmath and whatnot; so far I can find all the packages I need at pkgs.org but was hoping there was a shortcut to methodically going through the required list for every single dependency and their dependencies . . .
<ianorlyn> Doranwen, you could take the drive out if you have another computer that takes that kind of disk
<Doranwen> lol, there is that . . . technically I could, but the way it's fixed in the case is tricky for me to work with
<Doranwen> I was kinda hoping to avoid any mucking around in the case
<Doranwen> I really don't mind installing a slew of deb files
<Doranwen> it's the finding and downloading them one by one that's a pain
<Doranwen> though if I do it at home, it might not be that bad
<Doranwen> the other comps at school are almost as slow, and it was slowing the neighbor comp down to a crawl having the tabs open as I worked my way through them
<krytarik> !offline | Doranwen
<ubottu> Doranwen: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Doranwen> ahh
<Doranwen> I'll go take a look at that
<Doranwen> thanks
<krytarik> Sure.
<Doranwen> knew there had to be something, but I'd never done it
<Doranwen> hmm
<Doranwen> it looks like it'll download the ones for my OS
<Doranwen> but I'm on Mint 13 64-bit here at home, whereas this is a Lubuntu 15.10 32-bit machine it's going to go to
 * Doranwen has to go eat lunch and cook, may return to work on this later
<AlternateInstall> Hello everyone.
<AlternateInstall> How is everyone doing today?
<krytarik> !ot | AlternateInstall
<ubottu> AlternateInstall: #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AlternateInstall> krytarik: Thank you for helping me earlier. I appreciate it a lot.
<krytarik> You are welcome.
<james1138> Question to the group... what is the average boot time for Lubuntu 14.0.4.4? I am using Kernal 4.5 on a IBM Thinkpad T43.
<ianorlyn> james1138, booting from what
<ianorlyn> ssd is way faster than a spinning hard disk just in terms of hardware
<james1138> From hitting the power button
<james1138> My average time is about 50 seconds to 1 minute
<LargePrime> i got a ssd system that does not even hit the lbuntu screen
<LargePrime> like 5 sec boot
<LargePrime> how can i tell what is starting ssh-agent?
<james1138> I wonder... would apps that have fewer dependienes be faster?
<LargePrime> depends if they are already loaded?
<james1138> IIf they were not loaded?
<LargePrime> unloaded dependencies would need to be loaded, so one assumes few of them would be less loading
#lubuntu 2016-04-07
<n-iCe> hi
<lionelmessi5102> Guys, will Lubuntu 16.04 come with LXQt DE?
<onlnr> recently, today or past couple of days I have been getting these lags on this lubuntu 14.04 that is about one week old. It might be xorg taking 10% cpu while the lag occurs. during that lag I cant type into my irc client, it is frozen for some 2-4 seconds
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-04-08
<HoloIRCUser3> Stuck accessing this on phone, alas; have Lubuntu 15.10 install that has no 'net access and software center doesn't work, managed to manually install vlc and all dependencies but still can't play videos correctly
<DoranPhone> Audio works but video is blank
<DoranPhone> Only other comps I have to work with here are sluggish windows ones - can use pkgs.org to find specific deb files but can't figure out what I need to get - looked up the same video in vlc on one of the other comps and it said mpeg4 (dx50) for video codec
<DoranPhone> Heh, *finally* figured it out - had tried a million searches with no luck but at last stumbled across a forum thread discussing setting the video output to sthg else; hadn't even considered I'd need to do that - now it works great :D
<liquidsnake> anyone here
<hateball> !help | liquidsnake
<ubottu> liquidsnake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<liquidsnake> what chat client does lubuntu use?
<hateball> liquidsnake: Do you mean for IM networks? Any you like really
<liquidsnake> what about for irc?
<liquidsnake> is there access to the ubuntu software center?
<liquidsnake> i'm thinking of switchingwhich is why i'm asking
<liquidsnake> i had trouble accessing my phone's mobile hotspot with lubuntu for some reason too. With Mint and Manjaro it picks it up automatically
<liquidsnake> hateball you there?
<hateball> liquidsnake: I am
<hateball> liquidsnake: And yes, you could run software center if you like
<liquidsnake> cool
<hateball> Or just straight up use apt-get
<liquidsnake> ok
<hateball> For IRC I think the prefered GUI client is Hexchat these days, unless you run KDE Plasma
<hateball> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<hateball> So you'd install it by "sudo apt-get install hexchat"
<liquidsnake> righton ty
<hateball> liquidsnake: I am not sure about what options there are for IM clients, I don't use any myself
<hateball> The general rule is you can run any you like, regardless of DE
<hateball> It might look out of place at worst
<liquidsnake> ok
<hateball> liquidsnake: And you know you dont have to reinstall to test different DE's, right?
<liquidsnake> any idea as to why i can't see my phone's mobile hotspot on lubuntu?
<liquidsnake> yes i am aware
<liquidsnake> i could run it in vm
<hateball> liquidsnake: Can you see other networks?
<liquidsnake> nope
<hateball> liquidsnake: I mean, if you have installed vanilla Ubuntu, you can install the Lubuntu packages by "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" and then you can pick session during login
<liquidsnake> ok
<hateball> liquidsnake: Are you on a live-cd/usb?
<liquidsnake> yeah
<liquidsnake> maybe i need to run it in vm instead?
<hateball> If you can't see any wifi networks there's probably an issue with wifi drivers
<liquidsnake> oh ok
<hateball> If you run in a VM your guest will use the hosts networking
<liquidsnake> well its weird cuz under Mint and manjaro i can see my phone's mobile hotspot
<hateball> liquidsnake: Some wifi chipsets arent allowed to have the drivers installed from the start for license reasons
<hateball> !drivers
<hateball> hmmm
<liquidsnake> ahhh ok
<liquidsnake> well ty for all your help much appreciated:)
<hateball> liquidsnake: But you can enable "restricted" drivers post-install easily
<liquidsnake> okie dokie
<calimlubb> hi guys
<DOCtriN> hi
<calimlubb> liferea doesn't work, can anyone help me? thanks
<DOCtriN> what's wrong? any error message?
<calimlubb> yes DOCtriN
<calimlubb> ** (liferea:5694): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<DOCtriN> what version?
<calimlubb> how can i see it?
<calimlubb> i've used apt-get install in lubu 15.10
<DOCtriN> liferea -v
<calimlubb> Liferea 1.10.12
<DOCtriN> I also have similar error message (in my case liferea:3136) but Liferea still work.
<DOCtriN> what happened after your run liferea? nothing opened?
<calimlubb> yes DOCtriN , nothing
<DOCtriN> have you re-install Liferea?
<calimlubb> yes DOCtriN , i've also deleted directory in .config .share, nothing
<calimlubb> any idea?
<DOCtriN> check your /tmp/ any liferea file?
<calimlubb> now i see
<calimlubb> no
<DOCtriN> if you found it, remove it and try to run liferea again
<original> hello just installed lxle
<original> when i try to intall new language
<original> download package failed
<DOCtriN> calimlubb what happened if you run liferea again in terminal?
<original> any ideas
<calimlubb> always the same answer in the terminal
<DOCtriN> calimlubb, have you checked the task manager, any liferea there?
<krytarik> original: LXLE is another distro, and not supported here - regardless of what they point you to.
<calimlubb> yes DOCtriN
<original> ok
<original> it seems like a connection problem
<DOCtriN> calimlubb, try these one, liferea -w shown
<calimlubb> now starts
<calimlubb> so i must do it always?
<DOCtriN> I'm not sure, but it's look like you need to uncheck the "show icon in system tray"
<calimlubb> where's this option?
<DOCtriN> you can find it in Preferences > GUI
<DOCtriN> Tool > Preferences > GUI
<calimlubb> where is gui?
<DOCtriN> beside Browser tab
<DOCtriN> I think the "Show icon in system tray" is no longer available in your version.
<calimlubb> i've 15.10 lubuntu
<DOCtriN> It will be easier if you just change the Liferea command from menu
<DOCtriN> Go to Internet menu and right click on Liferea, choose Properties
<calimlubb> ok
<calimlubb> done
<calimlubb> i've only 2 option
<DOCtriN> Go to Desktop Entry and on command section add "liferea -w shown"
<DOCtriN> and everytime you want to run liferea you just need to do it from menu
<calimlubb> thanks DOCtriN , can i uncheck this option (show icon) in lubuntu 1510?
<DOCtriN> I've checked my Liferea option and can't found any "Show icon" uncheck option. I think the "Show icon" only available from previous version of Liferea
<DOCtriN> anyway glad your liferea can work now.
<DOCtriN> Hi all, anyone know when Lubuntu will use LXQT, and what is the big differences compare with current DE?
<calimlubb> thanks DOCtriN
<ChunkzZ> hi, is lubuntu moving over to lxqt?
<rumi> Hi everyone, recently, I ran a apt-get upgrade on my Lubuntu based chromebook Asus C-300, and the touchpad suddenly stopped working at all
<rumi> I had to reinstall the OS, but now I fear that if I upgrade, it'll break again
<tsimonq2> rumi: what release were you on and what did you upgrade to?
<rumi> I was and still am on 15.10
<rumi> I just ran an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tsimonq2> so what broke?
<tsimonq2> (BTW you can use apt instead of apt-get)
<rumi> The touchpad stopped working, I had to move in the menus using the arrows
<rumi> I don't know what package caused this
<tsimonq2> ChunkzZ: yep, we will have an image for 16.10 and we will encourage people to use it, and 17.04 will be default, at least that's what I've been hearing, wxl and/or phillw, you want to confirm?
<tsimonq2> rumi: run the following for me: sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit && sudo apt update && apt list --upgradeable | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> then give me the link it produces, if you could
<rumi> okay let's try that
<tsimonq2> (this will tell me what packages it's trying to upgrade, the | pastebinit will pipe it to pastebinit, which automatically uploads the output of that command to paste.ubuntu.com, which is really neat)
<ChunkzZ> I'm having problems with lubuntu :(
<tsimonq2> ChunkzZ: state your problem and I can help :)
<rumi> this pastebinit is quite neat
<tsimonq2> rumi: it is :)
<ChunkzZ> tsimonq2, the only way to get brightness working on my laptop is to modify grub with acpi_osi= but the battery is terrible...the fan is always on etc
<rumi> :tsimonq here it is: paste.ubuntu.com/15697828
<tsimonq2> rumi: Tab autocompletion is a thing, but thank you :)
<rumi> tsimonq2, haha
<rumi> tsimonq2, first time on IRC since looong
<DaniKitten> Does Lubuntu have support for GRUB multiboot?
<DaniKitten> Like Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> ChunkzZ: this doesn't seem like a Lubuntu-specific thing, might want to try on #ubuntu-kernel and/or #ubuntu-devel, state to them that this is NOT support
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu is Ubuntu with a different desktop :)
<tsimonq2> DaniKitten: ^
<DaniKitten> Just this
<tsimonq2> DaniKitten: hm?
<wxl> DaniKitten: tl;dr yes
<DaniKitten> I have Windows XP, because Wine does not run very well my PC games...
<rumi> I recommend Lubuntu for weak machines like Asus Chromebooks ;)
<DaniKitten> Or an HP Mini Notebook 2140 with 1 GB RAM
<tsimonq2> DaniKitten: you look at virtualization ever?
<tsimonq2> it might help
<tsimonq2> and if you just have it on a different partition, you can emulate that
<tsimonq2> rumi: sorry, reviewing now :)
<wxl> and it has the added benefit of potentially sticking it in a jail
<wxl> xp is a security issue waiting to happen
<rumi> tsimonq, no problem, it's a long list because no upgrade since installation !
<wxl> (unless you disconnect the network)
<tsimonq2> rumi: not really, I've seen larger ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: anything look awry? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15697828/
<wxl> tsimonq2: what am i looking at?
<ChunkzZ> so much for helping -.- lol
<tsimonq2> wxl: when he does an apt upgrade on his machine, his touchpad support breaks
<rumi> wxl: my Asus Chromebook's touchpad stopped functioning after an upgrade, so this is pre-upgrade package list
<tsimonq2> maybe a package upgrade does it
<wxl> ChunkzZ: pointing you to the people that can best help you *IS* helping :)
<tsimonq2> ^
<wxl> the touchpad is, assumedly, taken care of by synaptics
<rumi> wxl: yes it is
<DaniKitten> Virtualization?
<tsimonq2> DaniKitten: https://www.virtualbox.org/ or http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page :)
<tsimonq2> one is open source and the other isn't
<wxl> DaniKitten: basically it's like running an opterating system within your operating system
<tsimonq2> but the latter is easier to use
<tsimonq2> and my explanation is how to do what wxl said ;)
<wxl> right now i'm using a locked down xp to run access 2010 within my kubuntu
<rumi> is kvm less resource hungry ?
<wxl> basically i allot a certain amount of my system memory to the machine
<wxl> and i can adjust how much cpu i let it use
<wxl> though usually memory is the issue
<tsimonq2> rumi: whatever you allocate to it is what you get :)
<wxl> we run this same system on work with 3GB
<tsimonq2> rumi: but KVM has built-in Linux support where VirtualBox uses a couple tricks that may break if you do a lot of kernel upgrades
<tsimonq2> s/upgrades/upgrades to unsupported kernels/
<wxl> rumi: i don't see anything directly related to synaptics unfortunately. even the xserver packages at the bottom
<rumi> I'll try this, I was also interested with Xen, but seems harder to use
<wxl> it's better to say that the linux kernel has built in kvm support :)
<rumi> wxl: I'll try and upgrade again, to see.
<tsimonq2> yes what wxl said ;)
<DaniKitten> Yeah, I known virtual machines, but my computer run a lot faster hardware than virtual machine
<DaniKitten> I have Virtual Box
<DaniKitten> But is slow
<DaniKitten> At least is many times slower than direct hardware
<tsimonq2> DaniKitten: how old is your hardware
<tsimonq2> maybe it doesn't have virtualization support
<tsimonq2> rumi: I think Xen is parallel operating systems as opposed to virtualized, am I wrong, wxl?
<rumi> tsimonq2: from what I understood, there is sharing of resources, but not actually a guest and host OS
<DaniKitten> 2008
<DaniKitten> HP Mini 2140 is from 2008/2009
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think that's right, but i'm not the xen master.
<wxl> DaniKitten: is that because of memory or cpu?
<DaniKitten> 1 GB RAM, Intel Atom Dual-Core @ 1.6 Ghz
<DaniKitten> Some people claims that is old
<DaniKitten> but I want to use the same PC for old and new things, I'm not rich
<wxl> 1gb is barely enough to run windows xp
<wxl> so i can see why that would be problematic
<DaniKitten> and new computer have issued with 16-bit things
<DaniKitten> *issues
<wxl> if i were you, i'd give it 2-3GB more and you could virtualize fine
<wxl> then you could game AND chat on irc XD
<DaniKitten> For example: My dad have an Acer Aspire One from 2012, but I tried to run a DOS game (Alley Cat) and the screen looks garbled
<DaniKitten> I want to buy better RAM cards
<DaniKitten> Is DDR3 compatible with DDR2?
<tsimonq2> no, I don't think so
<wxl> definitely not
<DaniKitten> Or all the things are different now?
<wxl> but DD2 is cheap
<wxl> i think there's like DDR4 or 5 now
<wxl> :)
<DaniKitten> So, I need to buy DDR2 cards
<wxl> i most use old stuff, so i don't know about this new fangled stuff
<DaniKitten> Are cheaper and my laptop model still uses that kind of cards
<DaniKitten> I'll check now
<tsimonq2> wxl: I thought DDR4 was the current one but I could be wrong
<DaniKitten> I also use old stuff
<wxl> i have a place that i can get DDR2 desktop in 2GB for like $10
<wxl> it's used but who cares
<rumi> rebooting...
<tsimonq2> rumi: you don't have to reboot for upgrades unless it's a kernel upgrade ;)
<DaniKitten> but some trolls want to make me upgrade the entire laptop (instead of saving money upgrading only the oldest things)
<rumi> tsimonq2, last time the touchpad stopped working after a reboot...
<tsimonq2> alright rumi :)
<rumi> tsimonq2, aaaaaand, touchpad gone
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: you know where to start? dmesg?
<rumi> good thing is, terminator opens at startup :)
<wxl> yeah that's where i'd start
<DaniKitten> I want to buy a BIG laptop, maybe 16" or more if available
<rumi> pastebinit dmesg output ? or grepping something first ?
<tsimonq2> rumi: could you run: dmesg | pastebinit ?
<DaniKitten> The BIG things uses old (and cheap) things, and probably will be cheaper that BIG laptops
<rumi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15698340
<rumi> [   10.396296] atmel_mxt_ts: probe of i2c-ATML0000:01 failed with error -22
<tsimonq2> rumi: what's your laptop model?
<rumi> look tat that
<rumi> atmel seems to be some touch driver
<rumi> it's Asus Chromebook C200M
<tsimonq2> wxl: anything?
<rumi> wxl: line 640
<wxl> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<rumi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15698417
<wxl> that's weird
<wxl> i don't see any mention of the touchpad at all there
<rumi> :/
<wxl> rumi: xinput list | pastebinit
<rumi> okay
<rumi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15698581
<wxl> rumi: cat /proc/bus/input/devices | pastebinit
<rumi> alright
<rumi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15698716
<wxl> rumi: it might also be valuable to see lspci -vv
<rumi> okay
<rumi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15698784
<wxl> rumi: can i make a dramatic suggestion? maybe it's unplugged?
<rumi> wxl: what could be unplugged ?
<wxl> rumi: the cable that connects the touchpad to the system board
<rumi> but it worked 10 minutes ago, just before the upgrade
<wxl> weird
<rumi> wxl: beside, it's a tight notebook
<rumi> wxl: this same problem happened twice before, in the previous weeks, it's repeatable
<wxl> rumi: there's this but i'm not getting anywhere with it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<rumi> I could upgrade each package after one another, to narrow the search to a specific package
<rumi> external mouse works fine.
<rumi> looks like a bug in the latest kernel image
<rumi> Can I easily revert to the previous image ?
<rumi> maybe with changing the symbolic link to vmlinuz ?
<rumi> Actually, one need to relink initrd.img instead of vmlinuz
#lubuntu 2016-04-09
<ssarah> hei guys, i cant find the aditional drivers window
<ssarah> I go to software updater and synaptic repositories (the usual places i went to find it)
<ssarah> and its gone
<ssarah> reasons?
<krytarik> ssarah: What Lubuntu version do you have anyway?
<ssarah> 15.10
<ssarah> krytarik,
<krytarik> ssarah: So not in "Software & Updates", you say?
<ssarah> nope, all it does is check for updates, and if it cant find any, it just says sytem all updated and only allows me to press ok
<ssarah> before it had more options
<ssarah> krytarik
<krytarik> ssarah: Notice that those two aren't the same.
<ssarah> krytarik, what do you mean?
<krytarik> Software Updater != Software & Updates
<ssarah> krytarik, I see. So you know the command line for software and updates?
<krytarik> Just look for it in the menu?
<ianorlin> software-properties-gtk is actually the command
<ianorlin> ssarah, I missed your question what is ssarah trying to do ?
<krytarik> ianorlin: Find "Additional Drivers".
<ssarah> yep
<ianorlin> ah yes that will do it
<ssarah> ianorlin, what will do it?
<ianorlin> it will have an additional drivers tab
<ssarah> no, there's not tab :/
<krytarik> ssarah: Prove it! :P
<ssarah> ianorlin, there was one, now it just tries to find updates and exits. wait.. ill screenshot
<ssarah> krytarik, ianorlin http://imgur.com/pJZpllU
<krytarik> ssarah: Please refer back to what has been said already.
<ssarah> krytarik, I must be really missing something here... i've seen and used the aditional drivers menu a bunch of times, thats how i used to get to it. That or synaptics repositories menu, both seem to have gone missing.
<ianorlin> were you editing the .desktop files
<ianorlin> I might try software-properties-gtk from the command line
<ssarah> ianorlin, im in china, so i had to mess with the sources.list file a bit. I left the sources as trusty instead as wily for a while, by mistake, not sure if that's related. Will try your command
<ssarah> oh, it is not installed... installing
<ssarah> its back, ianorlin
<ssarah> great! ty
<krytarik> ssarah: Apparently "lubuntu-desktop" is not installed either then - you might want to reinstall it to get anything else that might be missing too.
<ssarah> krytarik, interesting, will do
<Widomsqi> hello
<Widomsqi> where is lubuntu 16.04
<llwalahoop> Hi! I get this on startup: ': unable to launch "/usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE" X session --- "/usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu - LXDE" not found; falling back to default session'  What have I done? This is just a few days old. I'm running 14.04.
<Widomsqi_> for when supported by the latest version of the system
<Widomsqi_> for when supported by the latest version of the system
<rumi> tsimonq2, hi, I tried to switch to the older kernel, and my touchpad worked again, so it's actually the kernel that broke my touchpad
<james1138> Hello all.
<james1138> Minor question. Is there anyway to make the sound indicator / volume control auto-minimize after a few moments? I click once to change volume but it stays up if I forget to click on volume again to minimize.
#lubuntu 2016-04-10
<Guest002> Is there nay big diferents from 15.10 to 16.04 LTS except it is a LTS ?
<slicktux> help, I am getting no sound from my lappy;
<slicktux> aplay -l lists two cards with Identical name HDA Intel
<slicktux> I have looked into modprobe and I see that HDA Intel  Card 0 is being chose (which is the one I need), but still no sound.
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2017-04-03
<rest> hello
<wxl> howdy
<rest> not gud :(
<wxl> ?
<rest> i have this old computer with like 1.5 ram etc , was thinking of puting a light OS like lubu but cant install them. says: ERROR no conf file found no default or UI conf directive found
<wxl> and where do you see that?
<rest> i inserted usb
<rest> made it thru universal usb installation
<wxl> universal usb installation? is that a windows thing?
<rest> this one i see is for everything but i also made it via unetbootin
<rest> which is specific for linux
<rest> they both give me this error
<rest> internet says i have to rename 2 files
<rest> from isolinux to syslinux. did that but still error
<wxl> what linux are you doing this on?
<rest> my old computer has some corrupted windows in so i wanted to format it and install something
<wxl> what are you running unetbootin on?
<rest> on windows
<rest> my main pc
<wxl> can't help you with windows, unfortunately
<rest> downloaded lubuntu from official site
<rest> 16.04
<wxl> maybe i'm misunderstanding something
<wxl> at which point do you see these error(s)?
<rest> i DL lubuntu, inserted it in usb , made it bootable, then i insert my usb to my old computer to install it there
<rest> bios boot
<rest> i tell it to boot from usb
<rest> then this error
<wxl> does it load linux at all or immediately show this error?
<rest> it shows this error , when i think it should show the installation
<wxl> that's not what i asked
<rest> (im not familiar with linux sorry)
<wxl> do you see any other text or images? ANYTHING else? or it immediately shows that?
<rest> nothing , this error shows up at right after the initial beep sound computer makes, when it says like press DEL to enter bios etc
<rest> loads few POST infos
<rest> then this
<wxl> where did you download from?
<rest> http://lubuntu.net/
<wxl> that's not the website
<wxl> lubuntu.me is.
<wxl> so you downloaded it with http or did you use torrent, zsync, or something else?
<rest> torrent
<wxl> well that's good. so the hash should check out automatically.
<wxl> *MIGHT* want to doublecheck just for sanity's sake, but it should work
<wxl> assuming that site points at the right place
<rest> this is the error
<rest> http://imgur.com/a/x9NXx
<wxl> looks like it points to cdimage.ubuntu.com, so that's good
<rest> so we guess that the iso is legit?
<wxl> probably
<wxl> but you should check the hashes
<rest> did u see the error on the link?
<wxl> yeah you're not even getting to GRUB, so that's pretty bad
<rest> should i try other version of linux?
<wxl> before i head too far down the rabbit hole, please check the hash of that iso with md5
<wxl> i assume this is the i386 version?
<wxl> 28121631f45c1413cb41daeb693cc927 *lubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> there's your md5
<rest> yes
<rest> that does this means
<rest> what*
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> if that succeeds, i would try other methods. i usually use dd. it's a little more advanced but it never fails.
<rest> they are the same
<wxl> ok, so try a different method to get it on the usb
<rest> before that im thinking of trying a windows xp sp3 LITE
<rest> because my parents maybe cant handle linux
<wxl> if you don't have it connected to the internet, that sounds like it would work, but linux isn't really that complicated from a UI perspective
<rest> the usb is rdy im trying this now jsut in case.
<rest> my parents only want like facebook,skype,youtube some googling
<rest> that stuff
<rest> lubu will provide stuff like that without needing me every now and then?
<rest> like updating, fixing, terminal etc
<wxl> xp is unsupported
<wxl> and full of security issues
<wxl> once you have it set up, it should Just Work™
<wxl> (linux that is)
<wxl> i will say there have been some rumblings about removing support for i386, but that's not anything that's going to happen immediately
<rest> i heard that to make skype work with camera i have to search for drivers etc
<rest> and many drivers for various stuff
<wxl> it depends
<wxl> some things are well supported right out of the box
<rest> ur method of inserting it in usb
<wxl> you have to remember that manufacturers have had a commercial motivation to ensure that their stuff works with windows and vice versa. linux, being free, and not having a vast amount of market share, doesn't have that same motivation
<wxl> i mean, for that matter, try running apple os x on a non-apple machine. all i'll say is good freaking luck!
<wxl> but once you have these things set up there should be no problem
<wxl> "no problem"
<rest> :P
<wxl> if you think it's going to be bug free, you got another thing coming. there's no such thing as an operating system without bugs
<rest> i guess
<wxl> good luck getting microsoft developers to pay attention to your random piece of hardware that hasn't been sold in 20 years
<rest> it doesnt work
<rest> i think
<wxl> "it" is ambigious
<rest> that my HDD is failing
<wxl> your HDD is not involved in booting the live system on the USB
<rest> it says
<rest> the boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible
<rest> status 0xc000000f
<wxl> it now says something DIFFERENT?
<rest> it shows this when im trying to boot usb with windows
 * lopta is downloading Lubuntu 16.10.
<rest> windows failed to start, a recent HW or SW change might be cause
<lopta> Oh wait, 16.04, apparently.
<rest> 1 insert ur win blablabla
<wxl> maybe it's a bad usb.
<wxl> or a bad usb port
<wxl> those things happeen, to
<rest> i tried 2 usbs
<rest> 3 version of windows
<rest> all this error, i tried once with lubuntu
<rest> 1 error i told u earlier
<wxl> did you change usb ports?
 * wxl shrugs
<rest> y swaped 2 ports i still have 1-2 more i havent tried
<lopta> Does the .iso file work with USB flash or just when burned to a DVD?
<wxl> all i know is that dd has been completely reliable for me
<wxl> lopta: both
<lopta> wxl: Great! Thanks.
<wxl> other methods, including unetbootin, have given me mixed results
<rest> what dd stands for
<wxl> lopta: np. enjoy :)
<wxl> !dd | rest
<wxl> darnit :(
<wxl> i thought i made a factoid for dd
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<lopta> wxl: I did have a disc at one point. Probably for an older version though.
<rest> will that other method take long?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> you know, rest, you could buy installation media that's guaranteed to work. https://www.osdisc.com/products/lubuntu
<lopta> Does the Lubuntu project get a cut from those sales?
<lopta> I hope they do.
<wxl> nope
<wxl> that would be nice :)
<rest> and now a silly q
<rest> usb from mobo
<lopta> There are no silly questions, only silly users ;-)
<rest> hmm
<rest> i lost my thoughts
<wxl> you better go look for them
<lopta> Volatile memory is volatile.
<rest> usb port from mobo work without need of connecting small cables
<rest> like from case
<lopta> rest: That's not a question.
<rest> ...
<lopta> Are you asking whether you can connect a USB device directly to the USB header on a mainboard?
<rest> so wxl are you up for that solution?
<wxl> rest: i have no idea what you're asking or if you're asking something.
 * lopta accidentally asks to ask.
<wxl> !ask | lopta
<ubottu> lopta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> XD
<lopta> :-)
<lopta> Ah, I see you were expecting me! :-D
<rest> you said earlier that we could try another way of making the usb bootable with the iso
<wxl> you have the following possible problems:
<wxl>  1. usb itself is bad
<wxl>  2. usb port(s) bad
<wxl>  3. method to put the iso on the usb is bad
<wxl> so you can try different usbs, both in the same port and in other ports
<wxl> failing that, you can try using dd as i said before
<wxl> OR if you want the easy button, go buy a usb :)
 * lopta buys a USB Easy Button
<rest> usb is fine, the port also
<rest> right now i did a test i removed hdd
<rest> and computer starts fine
<rest> via usb but it stuck at windows 10 logo
<lopta> I hope to try Lubuntu today on a very old laptop
<rest> lubu can be tried via usb without the need of hdd right?
<rest> i could try that
<wxl> yep, rest
<wxl> if you have 10, you likely have EFI, so you'll have to tweak the BIOS to allow legacy booting from the USB
<rest> at which point a computer can reach without hdd
<rest> only bios ?
<wxl> not sure i understand that question
<wxl> what i can tell you is that the iso puts the entire os AND required storage in memory, so the HDD is not used
<lopta> rest: No, you should be able to get to a desktop, given the right USB image.
<wxl> you do need to have memory though XD
<rest> if i turn on my computer without hdd / without usb
<wxl> then it will do nothing
<rest> it can reach only POST screen
<rest> and auto resets
<lopta> rest: Who made the PC?
<lopta> rest: Have you tried pressing F12 about a second after pressing the power button?
<rest> lubu works on fat32 or ntfs?
<wxl> usually you want it on fat
<rest> im giving another shot on this
<rest> i removed hdd and a usb mouse i had
<rest> do u think the mouse could conflict somehow?
<wxl> no
<lopta> Only four minutes left...
<rest> on what rig are you going to install it lopta?
<lopta> rest: What did you use to dump the image to a USB flash drive?
<lopta> rest: Dell Inspiron 1100
<wxl> ^^ that
<rest> i have 2 installers one called Universal USB instaler and the other unetbootin
<lopta> Woohoo! My .iso file has arrived.
<wxl> i've heard some people mention this but ymmv it's not supported http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<lopta> I'm on NetBSD, so I'm going to try "dd if=lubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/rsd0d bs=16384 progress=723"
<wxl> there you go. dd rules.
<lopta> It's my weapon of choice.
<wxl> NetBSD? uhh are you sure you want to switch to Lubuntu? XD
<lopta> wxl: Nope ;-)
<wxl> i mean bsd ain't all that for the desktop experience, but generally if you've been using bsd, you probably don't care all that much :)
<lopta> wxl: ...but I have to try it because ...of reasons. ;-)
<wxl> i seeeeee
<lopta> 947912704 bytes transferred in 204.927 secs (4625611 bytes/sec)
<lopta> Yay, it boots!
<wxl> XD
<lopta> dd ftw
<wxl> word
<rest> where u guys from?
<wxl> cascadia
<rest> me greece
<wxl> i'd love to go there
<lopta> brb, coffee
<rest> its cool for vacations
<rest> but for living u need to have a decent and secure job
<lopta> rest: I'm not from Illinois, USA but that's where I live now.
<lopta> brb
<lopta> rest: Do you have access to another Linux or unix system?
<lopta> Is Cascadia in Oregon?
<wxl> well, oregon's in cascadia
<lopta> Oh.
<lopta> I know some people in Oregon
<wxl> i do too :)
<rest> guys nice to meet u
<rest> i hv to go, thank u for supporting me, gl and bb
<lopta> Is it really just 2.75 GB installed?!
<MeXTuX> I have been experiencing a bug on Lubuntu 16.04. When I lock screen sometimes I move the mouse and the login screen doesn't show. I only see a black screen. It does not happen all the time but I would like to know if I can check a log or something to see what is going on. When that happens I press Ctrl Alt F1 and reboot the computer. Thanks in adva
<MeXTuX> nce
<tsimonq2> MeXTuX: What graphics card do you have?
<MeXTuX> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0126] (rev 09)
<MeXTuX> Here there are more details http://paste.ubuntu.com/24308851/
<tsimonq2> Hmmm
<tsimonq2> MeXTuX: You might want to ask in #ubuntu, and if they send you back here, give me another ping. ;)
<lynorian> MeXTuX, you do not need to rebbot the computer you can just restart lightdm but you still lose your work that way
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<krytarik> Hi chatter29.
<krytarik> \o/
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Unit193> chatter29: I thought we had a discussion last night.
#lubuntu 2017-04-04
<paddy> ciao sto scaricando lubundu dal sito su una chiavetta. posso chiedere aiuto sul tema del programma autoinstallante
<paddy> Ovvero è sufficiente tutto quello che sto scaricando dal sito oppure devo aggiungere altro affinchè la chiavetta inserita nel mio vecchio pc faccia disco o si attivi avvii
<paddy> sto scaricando da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<paddy> lubuntu
<wxl> !it | paddy
<ubottu> paddy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paddy> ops..sorry i love you see you soon
<fliegenpilzmann> Is it possible to have an remote session with a desktop session where the user locked the screen (using vino for example)?
<wxl> fliegenpilzmann: i know that's possible with no machine with an admin account. and i think also with rdp with the user's credentials.
<fliegenpilzmann> Thx, wxl! It seems to me it is not possible with vino. So I have to set up a RDP server. I will try this one.
<lynorian> i3lcok?
<lynorian> inside the remote machine?
<lynorian> *i3lock
<fliegenpilzmann> lynorian: No, I'm using the lubuntu on LTS 16.04 or so. By default it is another screen locker.
<fliegenpilzmann> Have to check it. I don't know.
<lynorian> no it works differently than most it locks inside the desktop session
<lynorian> and then you have to enter your password to unlock without even going to say the display manager
<fliegenpilzmann> ok, interesting
<cimbakahn> Does anyone know where i can find these plugins?  They are not in synaptic.  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly & gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad & gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<wxl> they're right there, cimbakahn http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer
<wxl> admittedly some of them (ffmpeg) are limited to a particular version
<wxl> cimbakahn: and, please, next time pick one channel and post there and wait before moving onto the next one.
<wxl> cimbakahn: i'm thinking you may be able to substitution gstreamer1.0-libav
<wxl> cimbakahn: alternately there's a ppa out there
<wxl> cimbakahn: ppa:mc3man/trusty-media
<cimbakahn> wxl, Ok.
<wxl> cimbakahn: oops ppa:mc3man/gstffmpeg-keep
#lubuntu 2017-04-05
<ball> I tried Lubuntu today.
<ball> It seems very nice.
<qswz> please, upvote this (if you use github) they didn't implement dragdrop on sublime text :( https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/issues/1361
<will> hello,
<cnnx> how can i tell my netbook on lubntu to do nothing when the lid is closed, i want to operate it 100% lid closed via ssh
<cnnx> reight now when i reboot it doesnt start networking if lid is closed but yes if open
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Test.
<tsimonq2> Good.
<genii> tsimonq2: Telegram?
<wxl> genii: see offtopic
<tsimonq2> genii: This was.
<tsimonq2> genii: Yep, what wxl said. :P
#lubuntu 2017-04-06
<frank_> hello
<tsimonq2> Hello frank_ :)
<tsimonq2> frank_: How are you?
<frank_> im doing fine thank you i am new to this stuff
<frank_> well not exactly new just trying to remember how to do stuff on lubuntu
<tsimonq2> I get it :)
<tsimonq2> How can I help you?
<frank_> nothing really just wanted to get my self familiar with hexchat
<tsimonq2> Ah ok :)(
<tsimonq2> *:)
<frank_> thank you tho
<tsimonq2> I'm a fan of irssi myself, but I've heard xchat is super cool
<tsimonq2> *hexchatr
<tsimonq2> grr you get it :)
<Unit193> Hexchat is pretty good with ZNC, from what I am to understand.  Decent GUI for IRC at any rate.
<frank_> i am for easy
<tsimonq2> frank_: But if you have any questions, feel free to say something here, we're here to help. :P
<tsimonq2> *:)
<tsimonq2> I can't type good right now, obviously... :P
<frank_> thank you
<frank_> i understand i am not a very good typist either
<tsimonq2> frank_: Well, have a nice night. :)
<frank_> you also tsimonq2
<Mdxxx> @search Pather Panchali
<VASILIS39> Hello everyone. Could someone help me installing a scanner?
<makmm> Hello, I (actually my friend) can't boot into lubuntu live cd, it just gets an error or something
<makmm> if you want i can send a screenshot
<makmm> It's an HP 550
<makmm> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/294146742558130176/299537500844589056/JPEG_20170406_103514.jpg
<makmm> when trying to install
<makmm> after a while of black screen, that appears
<hateball> makmm: have you tried booting with nomodeset ?
<hateball> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<makmm> i wanted to try with that, but i cant find the option on YUMI
<makmm> how do i do it?
<makmm> btw i am using 16.04.2
<makmm> It could be because of broken image, he has a crappy internet + downloaded via torrent
<makmm> trying what it says from the fourms
<makmm> hateball: i tried with nomodeset, it gives the same error but with a different text size
<hateball> makmm: Oh I dont know anything about YUMI
<hateball> but the error does complain about reading blocks from a device
<makmm> just checked, md5 is fine
<makmm> so hateball do i try with unetbootin?
<makmm> (even tho it should work with YUMI)
<makmm> (it didnt work with rufus)
<hateball> makmm: I simply dd images to thumbdrives
<hateball> so I do not know about these various tools
<makmm> well my friend's computer runs windows
<makmm> so yeah
<xfceone> Lubuntu 16.04 fresh install no sound
<lopta> Is there a 5 GHz USB NIC that works well with Lubuntu?
<lopta> 802.11a or n...
<wxl> if it works on linux, in general it will work with lubuntu
<lopta> Thanks.  I'll see what I can find.
<bean56721> I cant get lubuntu 16.10 to see a usb wifi adapter i have plugged in
<bean56721> I've tried two different brands
<wxl> does lsusb show it?
<krytarik> Gone.
<wxl> jeez
<krytarik> Yep.
#lubuntu 2017-04-07
<fliegenpilzmann> This one shall work with linux: D-Link DWA-131 WLAN Nano USB-Stick
<lxle> Anyone know if when 'unattended-upgrades' is set to download the packagelist, does it download an entire packagelist or just the 'allowed' repository parameters you have set, like 'security'
<Myrth> hi
<Myrth> trying to install latest Lubuntu with full disk encryption, getting this error: http://i.imgur.com/VkCyVEM.png
<Myrth> how can i open shell window during installation?
<Myrth> to run swapoff...
<Myrth> wow lubuntu is really not ready
<Myrth> gives option to use LVM during install but doesn't have it installed, had to install it on the trial
<ScioMin> Hi. I need help to fix my sound. It was working since I installed Lubuntu 16.04 yesterday. Now it no longer shows the speaker icon on indicator panel. And when it shows the user/password prompt it plays a brief broken sound.
<ScioMin> This plays noise on my headset: speaker-test -Dsysdefault:CARD=Headset
<ball> hello AntumDeluge
<FXpro> I have a bit of a problem
<FXpro> when I load lubuntu live from usb it will not allow wifi
<FXpro> wifi works fine on windows though
<FXpro> I gotta give it to lubuntu, out of all the distros I tried it seems the most stable and reliable so far
<FXpro> it stays connected to the internet in other words ;p
<Quacke00> Hi
<wxl> yo
<Quacke00> Are there tools to create bootable usb excluding unetbootin?
<wxl> i suggest dd, personally, but there are tons out there. dd is the only thing i've had real luck with.
<Quacke00> Thanks :)
<Quacke00> Is there a way to make "update-grub" search on /dev/sdb and not /dev/sda
<wxl> you could chroot
<wxl> !chroot | Quacke00
<ubottu> Quacke00: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<wxl> um Quacke00 i should add that you ideally re-bind your system directories
<wxl> Quacke00: https://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd#145253
<Quacke00> wxl, may you please help out at #5 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Quacke00> All I need is update-grub to find my bootable usb on /dev/sdb
<wxl> Quacke00: oh my, they make this far more complicated. just read the other link i sent
<FXpro> I was listening to a youtube recently about ubuntu and the person speaking said it is end of life for ubuntu which I think anyone making such a bold claim is an idiot.  logic tells you after years of development people are not just going to toss that hard work into the garbage can.
<wxl> FXpro: i don't know what the context was, but canonical just dropped development of unity and everything else that went into their convergence efforts. so, it's true to some degree.
<FXpro> sure thats what the guy was saying but come on now.  it is true innovations come along that make other previous methods obsolete in any industry.  for example we are on the cusp of a new renaissance world wide and that is not in any particular industry either.
<lyn||ian> FXpro, but new things also build on previous technoligies
<FXpro> I can make a point here because I know first hand.
<FXpro> take for example the mining industry...
<FXpro> i happen to know the inventors of a new tech that blows current methods out of the water so to speak, is completely green, and gets a recovery of almost 100%.  does that make cyanide leach method useless?  nope.  because that particular industry is going to use what they have got until the new thing goes viral and commercial.
<FXpro> likewise, the russians have invented a new method that makes all of it obsolete at least if their process is not some bs lie which, all indications say it is not.
<FXpro> so here in linux world a similar thing applies.  everyone is still going to use the current methods.  but I can say things move a lot faster in software development than in other industries.  rightfully so too.
<FXpro> I mean come on now!  its the 21st century and we should all be flying around in george jetson cars but that is a case of manipulation and suppression of technology the "eeeevil council" does not want the public to have.
<Quacke00> wxl, I did this steps, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev, and /mnt/dev, /mnt/sys, /mnt/proc got populated. When I enter "sudo chroot /mnt" I get           "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<wxl> Quacke00: probably from that terrible link i sent before :/
#lubuntu 2017-04-08
<KrowK> How do I clear the H/D using grub
<KrowK> Hello, how do I save the commands i.e. when grub comes up, I press "e", make my changes but cannot save
<IKN> Hi everyone. I downloaded the mini.iso and installed the Lubuntu-desktop in the virtual machine. However, when I started the machine, it cannot start in the LXDE, but in the command-line
<IKN> So, is there anything wrong with my choice in installaion?
<IKN> I chose the "Lubuntu-desktop" choice when the installer told me to select the software selection
<joedj> heyas.  i have a cubietruck that I haven't used in a few years - it looks like the OS is no longer supported, and the apt repos are missing.  any help on getting it back up to date / working?
<joedj>  /etc/issues identifies it as Linaro 13.04
<joedj>  /etc/issue ...
<Unit193> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Unit193> IKN: Sounds like you didn't get lightdm, or it's not starting properly.  However, if you selected the Lubuntu task, it should be installed.  I'd first check that it is, then if a start was attempted.
<joedj> thanks Unit193
<drazen76> hey guys
<drazen76> any news about lxqt?
<Anti-Pizza> can someone link me to a manual or smth
<Anti-Pizza> about how to RDP from windows7 to lubuntu
<spider_x> Hello :)
<Anti-Pizza> hi
<Bill-T> Question anyone here tried installing lubuntu onto a USB, while also having it use encrypted swap? preferably a swap with a random key each boot.
<Bill-T> or when you encrypt the home folder is swap already encrypted randomly, I am installing now but there was a weird line in the install dialogue that said cryptsetup warning target cryptswap1 has a random key
#lubuntu 2017-04-09
<maxgay> hi
<spider_x> Hey, what login manager does Lubuntu use? For whatever reason if I logout the screens go blank
<diego_> Hi
<Anti-Pizza> http://i.imgur.com/PwyanMV.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anti-Pizza: xfce?
<Anti-Pizza> :D
<MIKETH> I am installing Lubuntu 16.10. I'm having trouble getting the installer to connect to the WiFi. I select the correct network, enter the WEP key, and it just circles back, instantly, and asks me to select the network again. Tried this on two different networks. Ideas?
<ball> You really use WEB on your WiFi?
<ball> WEP*
#lubuntu 2018-04-02
<tsimonq2> lopta: It depends on what you need it for, really.
<ShellcatZero> dump question: when I see warnings about init scripts, where should I find these files?  For example: insserv: warning: script 'K01xfce4-power-manager' missing LSB tags and overrides
<tsimonq2> ShellcatZero: First place I'd check is syslog.
<ShellcatZero> I've checked in /etc/init and /etc/init.d/ and I cannot find anything under the name K01xfce4-power-manager
<ShellcatZero> I don't see it mentioned in syslog
<tsimonq2> Try asking in #xubuntu or #ubuntu for that one.
<ShellcatZero> ok
<lopta> tsimonq2: Browsing the Web and playing Runescape, I'm told.
<lopta> ...and the odd light Linux game.
<tsimonq2> lopta: What kind of specs are on the syste,?
<tsimonq2> *sytem
<tsimonq2> argh you get it ;)
<lopta> AMD Zacate, (weak dual-core APU), 4G RAM, 64G SSD, I think.
<tsimonq2> So, either of them would work. You could even go with flavors like Ubuntu MATE or Kubuntu and be fine. Of course I'd tell you Lubuntu but I'm biased. :P
<lopta> Thanks tsimonq2.  I might give that a try then.
<lopta> I'll be back later.
<tsimonq2> o/
<parhelia> as someone with a Zacate-based laptop, kubuntu will definitely be too much for it.
<parhelia> the others should be fine
<tsimonq2> parhelia: What version of Kubuntu?
<parhelia> latest, I suppose
<tsimonq2> 16.04 is a beast but 17.10 and 18.04 have gone down in required specs.
<parhelia> oh, that I didn't know
<parhelia> in general I think of kubuntu as the one "with extra eye candy" and Zacate in general isn't much faster than an Atom chip.
<tsimonq2> It depends on how you look at it.
<tsimonq2> GNOME is pretty bloated... heh
<ShellcatZero> Lightdm and gdm will not work, while lxdm will succeed and then many applications will no longer launch inside of LXDE, like Firefox, Roxterm, and Transmission. Lxterminal and Seamonkey run just fine.  Any help is greatly appreciated: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1021244/can-not-get-lightdm-or-gdm-working-on-lts-16-04
#lubuntu 2018-04-03
<Irritiable> Hi. Lubuntu typical RAM usage is ~500MB?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> No. You can run Lubuntu with 256mb but don't expect whistles.
<Irritiable> lubot2: I was looking for a low RAM usage setup with Lubuntu. I do not want the (pardon me) bloatware of a default video / audio player and text editor and such (nano is fine; but it should default to Notepad++).
<Irritiable> Video/Audio should default to VLC.
<Irritiable> Same for the other bloatware ("email" and "online accounts" nonsense). Is there a way to remove the default 'accessibility' nonsense that ships with Lubuntu? Preferably a pre-written bash-script? :)
<Irritiable> Startup finished in 4.242s (firmware) + 4.585s (loader) + 5.829s (kernel) + 3.317s (userspace) = 17.974s; I'm impressed.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ssd ?
<Irritiable> JohnDoe_71Rus: Yes. Low end quality. 64GB size at that.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> my laptop 2007 year with 14.04 boot about 1 minute
<Irritiable> vbox-web/drive are taking ~5s.
<Irritiable> This is sadly Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit running LXDE.
<Irritiable> I was not impressed by Unity. In fact: It left a sour taste in my mouth faster than KDE Plasma.
<Irritiable> I'd prefer the power-off to fully powered-on and booted (idling) state to be at 10s or less.
<Irritiable> Preferred RAM usage to be at 256MB or less (I am not a fan of bells and whistles). CPU usage at idle should be at 1% (although the current 10% is acceptable).
<Irritiable> Is there an easy method (init.d?) to cause typical daemons / services that start-up upon logon to be delayed by a few seconds (EG: network access / audio)?
<Irritiable> Also: Is booting in blind mode vs. another mode affecting the actual boot time (there is only an on-board graphics 'card' with this laptop)?
<Irritiable> It appears under Ubuntu 16.04 LTS running LXDE: All *.sh files default with a dialog asking permissions to execute a script or execute a script file under a terminal; How would you cause it to simply execute as a terminal (holding the window open /after/ execution terminates)?
<saliorMoonLT> Is there a reason I am experiencing (minor) screen tearing while using Google Chrome browser?
<Vallu> Hi! How
<Vallu> how to backup an iphone on Lubuntu
<Vallu> sorry, I meant: is there a app/way to backup an Iphone to Lubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iTunes?
<Irritiable> Vallu: Are you trying to copy all the userland data off from the iPhone and store it on the storage medium of Lubuntu (hdd/sdd)?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use android
<Irritiable> JohnDoe_71Rus: Same.
<Irritiable> Android 6.0.1 sadly on my phone.
<Vallu> Should I manage to backup the Iphone, I would then move files to a external HD
<Vallu> userland data?
<Vallu> I had been using Imac for more than 10 years, so I just had to connect the phone through Itunes. After my Imac passed over, I decided to try Lubuntu on my very old pc; I'm quite happy, but I really do need to backup my phone. I'm aware there should be a way to save photos and music, but I would first exclude the chance to backup contacts, chats, sms and so on...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-use-itunes-on-linux-1999251
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://askubuntu.com/questions/414737/how-do-i-install-itunes-on-ubuntu
<Irritiable> Is there a config file that holds all default application associations with extensions?
<Irritiable> EG: Open *.sh files with GEdit?
<tamperino> Hey guys. I decided to install Lubuntu on a macbook air (2013), but I can't detect wifi, and there's no ethernet port. Would downloading the broadcom drivers on my windows PC and putting them on a USB stick work?
<prince-charmant> tamperino, ---> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092695
<TacoGS> Does anyone know what the qt5 dev meta package is?
<tsimonq2> TacoGS: I'll look, sec.
<tsimonq2> TacoGS: You're probably looking for qtbase5-dev or qtbase5-dev-tools.
<TacoGS> lets find out
<TacoGS> when I search qt5 meta... google shit the bed
<TacoGS> every distro gave me a list of 5000 packages
<TacoGS> you were very close, you did solve it for me
<TacoGS> qtbase5-dev
<TacoGS> qtbase5-dev-tools
<tsimonq2> Ahhh.
<tsimonq2> Same source package. ;)
<TacoGS> I appreciate your assistance :D
<tsimonq2> No problem :D
#lubuntu 2018-04-04
<yyy2> ...
<dreamscape> hi all, I'm trying to setup a Dell Optiplex thin client as a little download/storage server. It's a Intel Atom 230 1.6ghz 1 core with HT, 2GB RAM, 500gb SSHD. Would Lubuntu run well with this?
<wxl> dreamscape: yep
<wxl> though i will say if it's a server, i wouldn't use a gui at all
<dreamscape> I need to have a browser for downloads otherwise yeah i would ditch the gui in a second.
<dreamscape> Is it wise to use the 32 bit version on older hardware or 64 bit? I don't have any plans to go 4gb RAM with this little machine.
<wxl> you could use wget?
<wxl> i'd say go 64 bit
<wxl> as long as your machine supports it, which it should
<dreamscape> It does indeed have a 64 bit capable CPU. Albeit very old... ha!
<wxl> there's really no negative to doing 64 bit if the machine is capable
<wxl> but there can be negatives to doing 32 bit
<wxl> we've generally suggested to use 32 bit unless you're sure, which works (32 bit runs everywhere) but i don't love that suggestion
<dreamscape> great thank you
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> enjoy your new OS :)
<dreamscape> I've been using Ubuntu MATE, the machine runs well in the actual OS but in browsers/download manager it maxes the CPU and becomes unusable :( hopefully Lubuntu will be better.
<wxl> mate is fairly light but we're a little hardcore about light, so it should give you a little extra edge
<fffffff> hello
#lubuntu 2018-04-05
<flyback> I can't really open a web browser right now, how do I tell lubuntu to limit connections only for irc
<flyback> so I don't destroy my cell data plan while I am in an outage
<tsimonq2> I would recommend getting a bouncer or something and only connecting when you have the data to spare.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, I'm not sure Lubuntu can do that; it's probably possible poking around in iptables if you *really* wanted.
<tsimonq2> If you want to go that route, try #ubuntu.
<flyback> ok thx
<tsimonq2> np
 * flyback grumbles while on a tethered cell connection after a series of megaGUSTS ripped out 3 telephone poles in his neighborhood, ugh
<tsimonq2> :(
<tsimonq2> I hope things get better for you soon, flyback.
<flyback> it will my generator kicked ass
<flyback> we have power now but they are still repairing the rest
<tsimonq2> hehe, good luck,
<flyback> weird thing is it tore that pole out like 10+ yrs ago same spot
<tsimonq2> hah
<flyback> it's like a down hill valley used to go to a pumpstation and I guess it's a turbo charger for wind currents
<flyback> it tore our old neighbors lines right off her house
<flyback> this time it snapped 3 poles in a half and canucked a car
<tsimonq2> Eek!
<flyback> *splat*
<Irritiable|LT> Hi.
<Irritiable|LT> Who here is experienced with setting up a static IP address for local WAN usage between their Lubuntu box and router?
<Irritiable|LT> Link-local only (FE08) IPv6; Machine <-> router (static IPv6 IP given)
#lubuntu 2018-04-06
<cri_> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<cri_> just installed lubuntu and cant get my webstick going
<cri_> its recognized as a cd
<cri_> and i dont manage to change this
<diogenes_> webstick?
<cri_> pendrive with sim card inside
<diogenes_> so it's modem
<cri_> first problem is that network manager doesnt show broadband
<cri_> only wifi and cable
<cri_> yes, works like a modem
<diogenes_> pastebin lsusb
<cri_> wait, i am on a different computer right now
<cri__> back again
<cri__> so lsusb gives
<cri__> Bus 001 Device 015: ID 0e8d:00a5 MediaTek Inc.  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b367 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<cri__> shit
<diogenes_> no
<diogenes_> cri__, go to pastebin
<diogenes_> or ubuntu paste website
<diogenes_> paste the output in there and sahre the link her
<diogenes_> here*
<cri__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jMdnsHwvhc/
<diogenes_> is mediatek the modem?
<cri__> yes
<cri__> normally when you plug it, an interface opens where you configure and log
<diogenes_> run: systemctl status ModemManager
<diogenes_> just notice if it's active: Active (running)
<cri__> says Active:inactive(dead)
<diogenes_> ok run: systemctl enable ModemManager
<cri__> then ?
<diogenes_> did you get any output?
<diogenes_> like creating a symlink ...
<cri__> yes
<diogenes_> ok reboot now
<cri__> Created symlink from /etc/systemd/system/dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service to /lib/systemd/system/ModemManager.service. Created symlink from /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/ModemManager.service to /lib/systemd/system/ModemManager.service.
<cri__> alright I reboot
<cri__> alright seems to work !
<diogenes_> good
<cri__> thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<cri__> something is strange though
<cri__> now the wifi is automatically desactivated
<cri__> and I cannot activate it again
<cri__> ah ok, needed to restart network manager
<cri__> btw
<cri__> when I was trying out different things to solve the problem
<cri__> I installed wicd
<cri__> and I want to deinstall it now  because it disturbs network manager
<cri__> well one or the other I should desinstall, no ?
<cri_> when I take off the modem, I have to restart network-manager from terminal, otherwise I have no wifi anymore
<cri_> that's not normal
<cri_> but maybe because I also got wicd ?
#lubuntu 2018-04-07
<laptop> is lubuntu 16 better than 17 in terms of software and which one is faster after all the updates
<laptop> any plans to contineu lubuntu 32 bit
<jbmorris289> I don't think there are much differences in terms of software or speeds after upgrades, as far as I know.
<jbmorris289> It depends though.
<Thomas_> hola
<Thomas_> hello
<Thomas_> ¿como puedo hacer booteable lubuntu?
<krytarik> !es | Thomas_
<ubottu> Thomas_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Thomas_> Thank you very much ubottu
<Thomas_> muchas gracias ubottu
<laptop> what is best distrubtion that is still doing 32 bit and uptodate
<Irritiable|LT> Windows 98?
<laptop> besides window for llinux
<laptop> 32 bit
<Irritiable|LT> Define "best."
<Irritiable|LT> IMO: Lubuntu's the best.
<Irritiable|LT> 1% CPU idle and ~250mb (full installation and setup) usage for me.
<laptop> 32 bit
<laptop> I need one that continues at 32 bit
<Irritiable|LT> 32-bit's being phased out, fortunately.
<Irritiable|LT> 64-bit CPUs have been out on the market since ~2004 (publically).
<Irritiable|LT> AFAIK: Lubuntu (naturally) supports 32-bit.
<Irritiable|LT> laptop: You do realize that there are literally /hundreds/ of Linux-distros out there, right? Trying to ask channel-by-channel in hopes of finding out which do and do not support 32-bit copies is uhh... Inefficient?
<Irritiable|LT> You'd be better off checking the official homepage sites.
<libri> lubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<Irritiable|LT> [07:37:03] <laptop> what is best distrubtion
<Irritiable|LT> Define "best."
<Ascavasaion> I have a 19" monitor and Lubuntu detects 1024x768 as the maximum resolution.  I know it can go higher... could someone please point me in the right direction please?
<Irritiable|LT> Ascavasaion: 1024x768 maximum resolution...?
<Irritiable|LT> Do you have an on-board GPU or a dedicated GPU?
<Ascavasaion> Irritiable|LT, YEs, and I am almost certain I got higher resolution in Debian.
<Ascavasaion> Onboard
<Irritiable|LT> Huh. This laptop's a native 1080 display. I've 0 issues with it (on-board Intel HD 505).
<Irritiable|LT> Start bar > Preferences > Display Setting
<Irritiable|LT> It should list all available resolutions (and "auto").
<Ascavasaion> Irritiable|LT, It does... 1024x768 is all.  Seems a bit low on a 19" monitor.
<Ascavasaion> I cannot be 100% certain though
<Irritiable|LT> :s
<Irritiable|LT> I do not know what to say. Google? D:
<Ascavasaion> Irritiable|LT, HAHA... exactly what I was thinking (and already doing)
<Irritiable|LT> Sorry. I haven't run into that issue (ever). It's normally a software setting.
<Irritiable|LT> Have you looked up the monitor itself?
<Irritiable|LT> EG: Google.
<Ascavasaion> It is a dodgy relatively unknown monitor.  So not too helpful.
<Irritiable|LT> Does it have a name?
<Irritiable|LT> Name / Serial # / HW # / MAC # (if special)
<Irritiable|LT> If it has an ISBN: I'd even Google that!
<Ascavasaion> BWAHAHAHAHAHAH @ ISBN
<Irritiable|LT> You said it was "dodgy!" :)
<Irritiable|LT> BRB - Rebooting
<Ascavasaion> Welcome back
<Ascavasaion> I foun it on a site only in Chinese... https://www.eclife.com.tw/pc_nb/moreinfo_8640.htm
<Irritiable|LT> Thaks, Ascavasaion. How's that ISBN search going?
<Ascavasaion> Res there is definitely higher.
<Irritiable|LT> You have a "Chinese monitor?"
<Ascavasaion> Hush!
<Irritiable|LT> Despite it being Lubuntu you're working under: I'd keep /that/ part quiet and just ask in #ubuntu (this channel is +/- dead).
<Irritiable|LT> BRB rebooting (tinkering with boot images).
<Irritiable|LT> Back.
<Irritiable|LT> This IRC client has some issues (wireless is DHCP'd IPv4 / IPv6).
<Irritiable|LT> My new splash image (1920 x 1080 resolution) is beautiful. :)
<Ascavasaion> Pastebin it :-)  Or it never happened
<Ascavasaion> HAHA!
<Ascavasaion> Kidding
<Irritiable|LT> Ha...
<Irritiable|LT> Ascavasaion: Start menu > System Tools > Benchmark & Performance
<Irritiable|LT> Contains all of that information and more.
<Ascavasaion> Thank you again.
<Irritiable|LT> Display / Monitor under the: "Display" tab can differ.
<Irritiable|LT> Ascavasaion: http://ch20webmaster.com/dragon-hd-wallpapers-1080p-ch35d/
<Ascavasaion> That is impressive
<Irritiable|LT> Not the same one; but similar.
<Ascavasaion> Going to pop into BIOS
<Irritiable|LT> I upped the saturation; it has a WAY more vivid blueness hue to it now.
<Irritiable|LT> Okay.
<arthuredelsteinE> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  hntubgcqy: Unit193 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<arthuredelsteinE> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  jwgjaqud: markus-k ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<arthuredelsteinE> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  lrfxip: finsternis ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<arthuredelsteinE> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  jxpymcmq: m4sk1n ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, genii, hyperair, IAmNotThatGuy, jared, krytarik, Myrtti, stlsaint, Unit193, wxl.
<arthuredelsteinE> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  cfyqvfpz: yofel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<krytarik> Done!
 * tsimonq2 slides krytarik a cold one
<krytarik> Thanks, duuude.
<tsimonq2> Thank YOU! :)
<jbmorris289> What in the world? okay then
#lubuntu 2018-04-08
<osmel> how i can get mass copy files on PCfman?
<tsimonq2> Ctrl + A?
<osmel> mass copy file with batch, resume, tails?
<osmel> On cuba island the people watch video on usb stick memory, overlapping the stablisment restrictions, so, the mass copy files is critical to adopt lubuntu.
<Ascavasaion> Any idea why a keyboard and mouse would stop working?  Computer boots... keyboard works to get into BIOS... Able to use keyboard to choose from Grub boot menu... and I can put Numlock on and off during boot.  But the moment the login screen pops up the keyboard and mouse no longer work.  I have changed keyboards... used both PS2 and USB keyboards
<diogenes_> Ascavasaion, fresh install?
<Ascavasaion> diogenes_: Sheesh... is that not extreme?
<diogenes_> does it work in live use session?
<Ascavasaion> diogenes_: Have not tried that because it worked before.
<diogenes_> then it happened after what? update/upgrade?
<Ascavasaion> diogenes_: Yes... update.
<diogenes_> at grub, can u choose to boot the previuos kernel?
<Ascavasaion> diogenes_: there is no previous kernel.  It updated a few apps... but not a kernel.. Let me restart to make 100% sure.
<diogenes_> ok
<Ascavasaion> diogenes_: Same thing :-(
<diogenes_> do u remember what packages were updated?
<Ascavasaion> Unfortunately not.
<diogenes_> you pretty much stuck, I'd advice u to burn a live dvd on a friend's pc and run it, then find your /home/.config/autostart
<Ascavasaion> I can SSH in?  If that is of any help to us?
<diogenes_> see what apps are being started
<diogenes_> then ssh and check startup
<diogenes_> also you could try dist-upgrade
<Ascavasaion> the autostart folder is empty
<diogenes_> run xinput
<Ascavasaion> I was trying to get higher res in xorg... I installed  package... not exactly sure of the name....
<Ascavasaion> When I do dist-upgrade this line...
<Ascavasaion> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Ascavasaion>   libxfont2 xserver-xorg-legacy-hwe-16.04
<diogenes_> you have to run sudo apt autoremove
<Ascavasaion> the xserver-org-legacy one... It triggered my memory... I installed something for xorg related to Intel.
<diogenes_> oh
<diogenes_> then try this
<diogenes_> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<diogenes_> and what do you get?
<Ascavasaion> Just one thing... think it might have been this... xserver-xorg-video-intel
<diogenes_> what is the output of the command?
<Ascavasaion> joel@mynasbox:~/.config/autostart$ ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Ascavasaion> ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/': No such file or directory
<diogenes_> and ls /etc/X11/
<Ascavasaion> If I did a sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel* ?
<Ascavasaion> joel@mynasbox:~/.config/autostart$ ls /etc/X11
<Ascavasaion> app-defaults  default-display-manager  openbox  xinit  Xreset    Xresources  Xsession.d        xsm
<Ascavasaion> cursors       fonts                    rgb.txt  xkb    Xreset.d  Xsession    Xsession.options  Xwrapper.config
<diogenes_> try removing that package and reboot, if that don't help we'll see
<Ascavasaion> Okies
<Ascavasaion> Done and rebooting
<Ascavasaion> Back
<Ascavasaion> Never worked.
<diogenes_> ok let's try one trick
<diogenes_> via ssh: sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Ascavasaion> Do I not need to do soemthing like dpkg-reconfigure xorg etc?
<Ascavasaion> I mean after removing that other xserver thing?
<diogenes_> you can try that
<Ascavasaion> Okay, did sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-keyboard.conf
<Ascavasaion> Did it... returned me to prompt with no messazges.
<Ascavasaion> messages I mean.
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> now run: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-keyboard.conf
<diogenes_> paste in the following
<diogenes_> Section "InputClass"
<diogenes_>         Identifier "system-keyboard"
<diogenes_>         MatchIsKeyboard "on"
<diogenes_>         Option "XkbLayout" "us"
<diogenes_> EndSection
<Ascavasaion> Blank file.
<Ascavasaion> hehe
<Ascavasaion> Sorry about that :)
<Ascavasaion> Done and saved
<Ascavasaion> reboot?
<diogenes_> yes
<Ascavasaion> Rebooting
<diogenes_> ok
<Ascavasaion> Still nothing
<diogenes_> ok run: sudo rm -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<diogenes_> try this: sudo apt install --reinstall xserver-xorg-input-all
<Ascavasaion> Done... do I reboot now?
<diogenes_> yes
<Ascavasaion> Sorry for delay... running a hardware raid... takes a while on each boot.
<diogenes_> np
<Ascavasaion> I have a question... unrelated... to reboot I keep having to type sudo reboot in the SSH connection... would sudo shutdown -r now be better?  I ask because each time it starts it runs a filesystem check whichmakes me wonder if the sudo reboot is not shutting down stuff properly before rebooting.
<diogenes_> sometimes, especially after gpu driver installation, it's recommended to actually shutdown the pc instead of reboot
<Ascavasaion> WHOOP WHOOP!!!!
<Ascavasaion> It worked
<Ascavasaion> Thank you!
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<Ascavasaion> xserver has my brain boggled.
<diogenes_> :))
<Ascavasaion> diogenes_: Can I pick your brain some more re graphics resolutions?
<Ascavasaion> It is what made everything bomb in the first place hehe
<diogenes_> your resolution is not correct?
<Ascavasaion> It says that the max it can do is 1024x768... but I am 95% certain that it can go higher.
<Ascavasaion> This is not urgent, but it would be nice :-)
<Ascavasaion> It is running at 1024x768... but I am sure it goes up to the 12xx x 1024 resolution.
<diogenes_> ok let's see, run: sudo lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<diogenes_> pastebin it and share the link
<Ascavasaion> https://pastebin.com/JqAmcHaT
<diogenes_> ok now pastebin: xrandr
<Ascavasaion> https://pastebin.com/ENUXqbB5
<diogenes_> Ascavasaion, not with sudo
<diogenes_> simply: xrand
<diogenes_> xrandr*
<Ascavasaion> Looks the same... https://pastebin.com/xHJyNA6y
<diogenes_> it says, you current is: 3200x1080
<Ascavasaion> That is not true.
<Ascavasaion> I mean the output is not true hehe
<Ascavasaion> Ooooh
<Ascavasaion> Wait
<Ascavasaion> Maybe because I am in SSH
<Ascavasaion> It is giving this computer's settings
<diogenes_> ah ok
<Ascavasaion> Le tme log in there
<diogenes_> ok
<Ascavasaion_> BAck
<diogenes_> pastebin those: sudo lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 and xrandr
<Ascavasaion_> https://pastebin.com/XfAhk4Pc
<diogenes_> ok let's try one trick
<diogenes_> pastebin the output of: cvt 1280 720
<diogenes_> only if you get any
<Ascavasaion_> https://pastebin.com/N05ySjVW
<Ascavasaion_> I did get "any" hehe
<diogenes_> run: xrandr --newmode "1280x720_60.00"   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync
<Ascavasaion_> Returned to prompt with no emssages
<Ascavasaion_> messages I mean.
<diogenes_> that's good
<diogenes_> now run: xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }'
<diogenes_> and paste here the putput
<diogenes_> output*
<Ascavasaion_> It just said "DP-1"
<diogenes_> run: xrandr --addmode DP-1 1280x720_60.00
<Ascavasaion_> returned to prompt, no message
<diogenes_> run: xrandr --output DP-1 --mode 1280x720_60.00
<Ascavasaion_> It worked
<Ascavasaion_> WOW!
<Ascavasaion_> So if I do all of this using 1280x1024 it should work?
<diogenes_> but wait, these changes won't survive the reboot
<Ascavasaion_> Oh, okay
<diogenes_> it might work with a larger resolution too
<diogenes_> the thing you need to do
<Ascavasaion_> The monitor can do max 1280x1024
<diogenes_> is to create a startup script that will run these commands at startup:
<diogenes_> xrandr --newmode "1280x720_60.00"   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync
<diogenes_>  xrandr --addmode DP-1 1280x720_60.00
<diogenes_> xrandr --output DP-1 --mode 1280x720_60.00
<diogenes_> if you wanna try with 1280x1024
<diogenes_> then run: cvt 1280 1024
<diogenes_> pastebin
<Ascavasaion_> https://pastebin.com/Xh37a566
<diogenes_> run: xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<diogenes_> run: xrandr --addmode DP-1 1280x1024_60.00
<diogenes_> run: xrandr --output DP-1 --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<diogenes_> see if that works
<Ascavasaion_> You rock!!!
<Ascavasaion_> Worked perfectly
<diogenes_> ok then let's create a starup script
<Ascavasaion_> Thank you
<diogenes_> run: mkdir $HOME/Documents/scripts
<Ascavasaion_> done
<diogenes_> run: touch $HOME/Documents/scripts/resolution.sh
<Ascavasaion_> done
<diogenes_> run: nano $HOME/Documents/scripts/resolution.sh
<Ascavasaion_> done
<diogenes_> #!/bin/bash
<diogenes_> xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<diogenes_> xrandr --addmode DP-1 1280x1024_60.00
<diogenes_> xrandr --output DP-1 --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<diogenes_> save, close
<Ascavasaion_> done
<diogenes_> let's see if it works, run: xrandr --size 1024x768
<diogenes_> did it change the relsolution back?
<Ascavasaion_> Okay, back to its old res
<Ascavasaion_> yes
<diogenes_> now run: chmod +x $HOME/Documents/scripts/resolution.sh
<Ascavasaion_> BAck to prompt, no emssages
<diogenes_> run; cd $HOME/Documents/scripts
<Ascavasaion_> done
<diogenes_> run: ./resolution.sh
<Ascavasaion_> Perfect... back to 1280x1024
<diogenes_> ok now run: touch $HOME/.config/autostart/resolution.desktop
<Ascavasaion_> Back toprompt, no messages
<diogenes_> nano $HOME/.config/autostart/resolution.desktop
<Ascavasaion_> done
<diogenes_> [Desktop Entry]
<diogenes_> Name = Resolution Change
<diogenes_> Type = Application
<diogenes_> Categories =Utility;
<diogenes_> Comment =Resolution change
<diogenes_> Icon = lubuntu
<diogenes_> Exec = sh -c "cd $HOME/Documents/scripts && ./resolution.sh"
<diogenes_> save, close
<Ascavasaion_> must there be a ; after Categories =Utility;?
<diogenes_> no
<diogenes_> yes
<Ascavasaion_> Okay, will delete it.
<diogenes_> yes yes ;
<diogenes_> ^^
<diogenes_> semicolon
<Ascavasaion_> Oh, okay HAHA... I will not delete it.
<Ascavasaion_> Done
<diogenes_> run: chmod +x $HOME/.config/autostart/resolution.desktop
<Ascavasaion_> Back to prompt, no messages
<diogenes_> run: cp $HOME/.config/autostart/resolution.desktop $HOME/.locat/share/applications
<Ascavasaion_> joel@mynasbox:~/Documents/scripts$ cp $HOME/.config/autostart/resolution.desktop $HOME/.locat/share/applications
<Ascavasaion_> cp: cannot create regular file '/home/joel/.locat/share/applications': No such file or directory
<Ascavasaion_> locate/
<Ascavasaion_> locat?
<diogenes_> sorry :)
<diogenes_> it's: cp $HOME/.config/autostart/resolution.desktop $HOME/.local/share/applications
<diogenes_> locat must be local*
<Ascavasaion_> Done
<diogenes_> let's see if it works, run: xrandr --size 1024x768
<Ascavasaion_> Back to old res
<Ascavasaion_> reboot?
<diogenes_> now open the lubuntu menu
<diogenes_> look for a new application called Resolution Change
<diogenes_> click on iy
<diogenes_> it*
<Ascavasaion_> Works perfectly
<Ascavasaion_> WOW
<diogenes_> reboot
<Ascavasaion_> Okies
<Ascavasaion_> Be right back.
<diogenes_> ok
<Ascavasaion_> Works well
<diogenes_> be sure to preserve these two files: $HOME/.config/autostart/resolution.desktop and $HOME/Documents/scripts/resolution.sh
<Ascavasaion_> Goesinto 1024x768 for a second, and then changes to 1280x1024
<Ascavasaion_> Thank you so so much
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<Ascavasaion_> Are you here  alot?
<diogenes_> yep, mpst of the time
<diogenes_> most*
<Ascavasaion_> Good
<Ascavasaion_> I have to dash now.  Mother was visiting for the weekend but need to take her home now.
<Ascavasaion_> I really appreciate yuor help.
<Ascavasaion_> I am Joel from South Africa
<Ascavasaion_> Again, thank you.
<diogenes_> no problem and you're welcpme
<diogenes_> welcome*
<Ascavasaion_> Chat again...
<diogenes_> yep
<Ascavasaion_> ps. I wold never have figured this stuff out... thank you.
<diogenes_> :) from now on you will figure it out
<martins80170> bonjour
<martins80170> jaimerais faire retourné un eeepc
<tsimonq2> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<laptop> what is more resource light bodhi or lbuntu
<tsimonq2> laptop: We had this conversation yesterday.
<tsimonq2> Please stop.
<laptop> ok sorry just give me an answer and i will not ask again
<tsimonq2> YMMV.
<laptop> ?
<tsimonq2> Your Mileage May Vary.
<laptop> oh i need something for 2 gb core2duo 2.2 ghz and i tried lbuntu 194 mb usage bodhi 96 mb usage
<laptop> but bodhi could not get correct wifi drivers
<tsimonq2> Then don't use Bodhi. :P
<laptop> i ill stick with lubuntu better security, not sure if should wait until 4/26
<laptop> for download the beta now
<tsimonq2> Wait.
<laptop> ok ty
<tsimonq2> np
#lubuntu 2019-04-01
<jemadux> is there problem with lxterminal to not showing the powerline fonts ?
<guiverc> jemadux, i don't know if this is your issue, but https://github.com/powerline/fonts/issues/281   (some terminals ignore fonts they don't consider compatible; but can't recall where this is from; or if related to lxterminal)
<jemadux>  mega nz support pcmanfm?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @jemadux [<jemadux> mega nz support pcmanfm?], Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Download mega for linux
<Rhybo> Dumb noob question here ladies and fellas, can Lubuntu run on a Raspberry Pi?
<wxl> yup, sort of
<Rhybo> mmuh-oh, why just sort of?
<wxl> it won't run on all of them
<wxl> https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/
<Rhybo> Well that is wildly useful.  Thanks for the help wxl!
<Rhybo> Wish I found that link sooner.
<wxl> it's also at lubuntu.me/downloads
<Rhybo> Thanks again
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2019-04-02
<lubot> NewPupPA94 —DM friendly was added by: NewPupPA94 —DM friendly
<n-iCe> hi
<lynorian> hi n-iCe
<n-iCe> how you doing
<lynorian> good this channel is for support do you have any way I can help you?
<n-iCe> I don't even use ubuntu
<n-iCe> or lubuntu in this case
<n-iCe> :p
<lubot> m_idr was added by: m_idr
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi. lubuntu 18.04 and old netbook acer ao725. The touchpad is disabled at the boot and i need use Fn+f7 key to enable it. I want working touchpad at boot
<guiverc_d> JohnDoe_71Rus, I can't help (i use only desktops), but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse contains information that may help you
<hycann> h
<lubot> LostNB was added by: LostNB
<lubot> johnortiz was added by: johnortiz
<kubokeke> hi
<adcax> can anyone suggests a lightest ubuntu flavour? the newest lubuntu lags on my old laptop
<adcax> please suggest a lighter ubuntu flavor. Latest version (with LXQt) 18.10 is not running properly on my old laptop
<guiverc_d> adcax, lubuntu is generally regarded as the lightest, however you can also misused a desktop & make it perform worse than another if you use inappropriate apps on it (eg. use GTK+ apps on a Qt base and you've caused your memory to have duplicate libs wasting memory..)
<guiverc_d> I tested Lubuntu 18.10 on a 1gb single core pentium M - and I was happy.  but with only 1gb of memory, I'd be careful with the apps I used...
<adcax> ok thanks
<guiverc_d> I also tested Xubuntu (GTK+) on the same laptop -- if I wanted GTK+ apps, Xubuntu would possibly be a better choice; but I did prefer Lubuntu on it (with Qt base)
<guiverc_d> (Lubuntu 18.04 with LXDE may also be another choice... with it's longer LTS life)
<guiverc_d> my point is you need to consider the DESKTOP (& its base) with apps you intend using; esp. with limited ram... with enough ram you can ignore the libs (& memory they require)
<Mead> I have 18.04, if I run the command "apt full-upgrade" would this install a newer version of lubuntu?
<apt-ghetto> No, it takes the repos defined in /etc/apt/source.list your added sources
<lubot> Abraham Martinez Diaz was added by: Abraham Martinez Diaz
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> Hello
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> i'm new to this group
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> I'm using lubuntu 19.04 and there's an error with inkscape
<wxl> Abraham (use a nickname/username for IRC people to be able to mention you easier), try adding -o=APT::Install-Suggests=false to your apt command
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> E: The "python-uniconvertor" package does not have a candidate for installation
<wxl> is that with my suggestion?
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> @wxl [<wxl> Abraham (use a nickname/username for IRC people to be able to mention you …], ok
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> inkscape is installed
<wxl> horray :)
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> but I need that package
<wxl> you need python-uniconvertor?
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> @wxl [<wxl> you need python-uniconvertor?], Yes
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> the application has a bug
<wxl> that package hasn't been available since 16.04 :(
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> @wxl [<wxl> that package hasn't been available since 16.04 :(], :'(
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> Any suggestions?
<wxl> i think there may be a snap package.. you could try that perhaps
<wxl> python-uniconvertor is broken in upstream debian, too
<wxl> what's really strange though is that it's a *SUGGEST*, which is the lowest form of "dependency." it's not even a dependency, technically. it's an enhancement.
<wxl> i.e. inkscape should work just fine without it
<wxl> the other thing i can tell you, is that this problem should exist across every flavor of ubuntu and debian and all of their derivatives
<lubot> <lynorian> suggests can be wierd?
<Eickmeyer> Suggests can be outdated and not even factor anything that actually exists or not.
<wxl> that
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> @wxl [<wxl> i.e. inkscape should work just fine without it], the application closes because of that error
<wxl> how do you know it's because of that error and not some other problem?
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> The weird thing is that in my work I have Lubuntu 18.04 LXTQ and inkscape works fine but in Lubuntu 19.04 no
<wxl> different versions of inkscape.. not necessarily weir
<wxl> d
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> @wxl [<wxl> different versions of inkscape.. not necessarily weir], ok
<wxl> so what is the error? and how do you know it's related to uniconvertor?
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> when I copy and paste images that error appears
<wxl> what error?
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> and inkscape seems to need it for svg images
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> give me a second and I translate the error
<lynorian> oh seems there is a github fork that has emerged after orignial maintainer left
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> You must install the UniConvertor software. … For GNU-Linux: install the python uniconverter package. … For Windows: Download it from … https://sk1project.net/modules.php?name=Products&product=uniconvertor&op=download and install it in the Python location on your system
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> I did not know, I did not know it
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> @lynorian [<lynorian> oh seems there is a github fork that has emerged after orignial maint …], I did not know, I did not know it
<lynorian> @ajedrezAbraham I was not talking about inkscape more stuff iwth the manual
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> 👍
<wxl> @AjedrezAbraham https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/437143
<wxl> tl;dr save to svg and you should be able to get around the issue
<wxl> otherwise try the snap https://snapcraft.io/inkscape
<Eickmeyer> Another option is to ask someone on #inkscape on irc.
<wxl> i suspect it won't go well
<wxl> "tell your distribution to fix their packages"
<Eickmeyer> wxl: I've only ever once encountered that.
<wxl> Eickmeyer: oh what blissful world you must live in :)
<lynorian> wxl the github fork somewhat works
<lynorian> I think I should rename the LXDE branch as 18.04
<wxl> i agree (also -> devel)
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> @lubuntu_bot I will try to install UniConvertor from https://sk1project.net/viewpage.php?page_id=26
<wxl> @AjedrezAbraham that's really old and targeted at the *10.04* version of ubuntu. i would NOT suggest it
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> @wxl [<wxl> @AjedrezAbraham that's really old and targeted at the *10.04* version of u …], This package: … python-uniconvertor-2.0rc4_20190402_ubuntu_18.10_amd64.deb
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> sudo dpkg -i python-uniconvertor-2.0rc4_20190402_ubuntu_18.10_amd64.deb
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> sudo apt install -f
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> it worked 😃
<wxl> yay
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> XD
<wxl> Eickmeyer: if you have any intention of caring about that and have people to bug about it it looks like they may not know where the upstream is?
 * Eickmeyer is confused
<Eickmeyer> wxl: if that package is needed for some workflows, then it might be worth getting the github fork packaged.
<wxl> Eickmeyer: well, inkscape XD it looks like debian can't find the upstream source
<Eickmeyer> wxl: I'll ask about it.
<Eickmeyer> Expecially since it directly affects Ubuntu Studio.
<wxl> well thanks because it doesn't lubuntu XD
#lubuntu 2019-04-03
<diogenes_> ?j #fedora
<diogenes_> sorry )
#lubuntu 2019-04-04
<Mead> is there a guide for decyphering how ubuntu names network inferfaces?
<lubot> Gian Luca was added by: Gian Luca
<kc2bez> Mead: This article explains it the best I think - https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<Mead> kc2bez: I saw that, but I was wanting more about how the physical/geographical location names are generated.
<Mead> also... if you have an USB network adapter... how is it named?
<kc2bez> The way I understand it the location on the bus is how they get named, I think the same holds true for USB.
<Mead> kc2bez, sounds not predictable between different systems
<kc2bez> I can see instances where that could hold true. The new scheme does allow you to use the old classic style but you have to do it manually.
<Stumbly> Hey guys, is anyone around right now? I could really do with some help.
<Stumbly> Running a LiveUSB right now, with the hopes of making an install USB for Win7.
<Stumbly> To do this, I usually use a utility called Unetbootin.
<Stumbly> But for some reason, I can't seem to get the .bin file to install.
<s2art> Hi, can someone help me with an installation problem?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Who knows?
<s2art> lol
<s2art> I'm stucked in the installation process
<teward> without details about where you're stuck, what you're seeing, etc. nobody can help you :P
<s2art> So I have a Lenovo Ideapad 320 but with W10 is incredible slow (CPU is 2 cores 1.10Ghz), so I decide to look for a more convenient OS Lubuntu looks ideal, nice and fast.  I already disable secure boot, fast boot, and put it in legacy support, and I boot it from an USB, but in the installation it just got stucked at 80%, it just says (Starts procedure and passes 'fw_type' to other routine. I dont have a clue what´s wrong. Can please
<lubot> S2art was added by: S2art
<lubot> <aptghetto> Have you checked the integrity of the iso and installation media?
<lubot> <S2art> Well it’s the second time I try, so I redownloaded the iso this morning and burned it again  … I haven’t quite checked the USB, but I would hope that is there’s any trouble with it, the system could tell me when I burn it in the first place
<Slimmy>  Greetings. I have a brand new sd card and adaptor. They are surely not faulty as I have tried this on 3 other adaptors with 2 different cards as well. I can't seem to get my Lubuntu to read my sd card, or detect it in any way. I do know though that port is fine since I can see it after running lsusb. How can I access it though?
<scoofy> does anyone have success setting keyboard layout in tty? (lubuntu 16). any setting I make, seems ignored. tried editing /etc/default/keyboard, dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, editing /etc/vconsole.conf, nothing does any change.
#lubuntu 2019-04-05
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> Check the integrity of the ISO
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> I use DISKS for LiveUSB
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> Try to run the installation from the terminal
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> and when installation 80% look at the terminal
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> In Windows I prefer to use Lili-USB
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> Sorry for my English but my language is Spanish
<ctr> do you lose anything with this more lightweight desktop?
<ctr> in functionally
<ctr> i mean
<ctr> nvm
<ctr> i was thinking security but then iptables is same i guess
<ctr> nvm bad thought
<lubot> <teward001> functionality wise no you don't lose anything over other desktop environments unless you depend on something specifically in the other environments.
<lubot> <teward001> security-wise it's still the same for the most part
<lubot> <teward001> `iptables`/`ufw` can still be used under the hood regardless of DE
<ctr> is it active without 'turning it on '
<ctr> im noob btw
<ctr> so basically it's just a lightweight enviroment ?
<ctr> it's just same as normal ubuntu?
<ctr> i really like this enviroment
<ctr> desktop
<ctr> enviro
<lubot> <teward001> it's a different desktop environment with a different default packages/applications set, but otherwise it's still Ubuntu under the hood
<lubot> <teward001> and no, none of the Ubuntus enable the firewall by default last I checked
<lubot> <teward001> you'd still have to `ufw enable` to enable a basic firewall
<lubot> <teward001> (or configure `iptables` yourself and load it automatically with `iptables-persistent` or something, which is not default-installed)
<ctr> ufw is in menu somewhere?
<ctr> are the security updates as good as normal ubuntu?
<ctr> oh so persisent command makes it always on
<ctr> everytime?
<lubot> <teward001> it's a lot harder to explain than that
<lubot> <teward001> `ufw` is not a GUI program :P
<lubot> <teward001> nor is `iptables`
<ctr> great
<ctr> whats my simplist option to have it on
<lubot> <teward001> and if you configure `iptables` manually yourself with the rules you want, then install `iptables-persistent` it will load those
<lubot> <teward001> however if you use `ufw` it always autoloads at boot
<ctr> so i download ufw from software manager?
<ctr> an turn it on an im set
<lubot> <teward001> ctr: I'd suggest you go into the terminal and do `ufw enable` - if it says ufw isn't installed the I'll have to talk to @tsimonq2 as a security guy and you'll have to `sudo apt install ufw` on the command line, then do `ufw enable`
<ctr> ok thanks for help
<ctr> im gonna take break
<ctr> later
<robert__> trying to install whisker menu
#lubuntu 2019-04-06
<cyber> e ai galera
<cyber> hi guys
#lubuntu 2019-04-07
<jrussouw> hello
<wxl> wuzzup jrussouw
<jrussouw> i am just trying to find out how to use irc , i am running Lubntu 18.04 on an HP530 laptop
<wxl> seems like you figured it out XD
<jrussouw> i am using pidgin messenger
<jrussouw> at the moment my only problem in Ram on my laptop , I have only 1 Gig
<lubuntufan> hello
<lubot> Rodrigo Villanueva was added by: Rodrigo Villanueva
<kokmedia> hello
<kokmedia> it looks like latte dock pulls in a bunch of plasma stuff and dependencies.
<kokmedia> is there a preferred /recommended dock alt?
<kokmedia> or should i be okay with latte dock
<kokmedia> ?
<kokmedia> using 18.10
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kokmedia [<kokmedia> using 18.10], it is possible to use latte dock with all the dedences, but it is a very particular software of kde plasma, I love it, but personally in LXQt I use Plank.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You could use another panel as a dock
<guy> Booted 18.10 from a flash drive to a Lenovo 110s, the track pad isn't recognized. are there any options?
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2020-03-30
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Lubuntu 20.04's video also needs to be developed
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez Rudra Hey.. fixed the issue 😃😃
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Great :)
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Haha ..thanks 😃
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez The issue was infact with the NTFS format of the bootable usb. While installing the os, the bootable usb was not getting mounted properly due to NTFS format and hence the squashfs extraction error.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> I created the bootable usb with rufus and in fat32 file system and rest of it worked like a charm
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Seems Lubuntu and Manjaro both have issues with mounting NTFS out of the box while installing the os
<crystal_water> after installing openttd and installing the needed packages i got this error: openttd: symbol lookup error: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libiculx.so.60: undefined symbol: _ZNK6icu_6012LayoutEngine14getCharIndicesEPiiR11LEErrorCode . nows somebody a solution?
<lubot> gy kovacs was added by: gy kovacs
<guiverc> crystal_water, which release of Lubuntu?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @arnabdafadar [Seems Lubuntu and Manjaro both have issues with mounting NTFS out of the box whi …], Thanks for the information. I appreciate you getting back to us. It makes sense that Manjaro is the same, we use the same installer.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez Thanks. I think this should be put in the lubuntu wiki for others' reference. Should they face this problem in future, it might be of help. What say?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Kubuntu also has the issue
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Kubuntu is using the same installer i guess
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <kc2bez> @arnabdafadar [@kc2bez Thanks. I think this should be put in the lubuntu wiki for others' refer …], I will see that it gets added to the manual.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @lynorian
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez [I will see that it gets added to the manual.], Thanks again! Appreciate that.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Rudra Bali [Yup], Kubuntu still uses Ubiquity
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It doesn't
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> switched to Calameres
<lubot> <kc2bez> I urge you to fact check that information.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> (Photo, 1280x955) https://i.imgur.com/0DqiYTR.jpg
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @kc2bez
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> (Photo, 821x609) https://i.imgur.com/fXyYzLg.jpg
<guiverc> Kubuntu uses a ubiquity with a skin I'm pretty sure...
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> It looks like calameres..but don't know whats the backend
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Just curious..which environment do you all prefer...KDE Plasma or Gnome?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> KDE
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @arnabdafadar
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Ok.. great. Same here
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> You know, it does look great with QT
<crystal_water> guiverc, i use lubutu 19.10 on this machine
<lubot> <aptghetto> wget --quiet -O - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/focal-desktop-amd64.manifest | grep -P '(ubiquity|calamares)'
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Strange
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Calamares does look like that
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @Rudra Bali [You know, it does look great with QT], Totally agreed!
<lubot> <aptghetto> With CSS you can make a HTML page look like Calamares
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @Rudra Bali [Calamares does look like that], Yes..the look and feel is same..
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @arnabdafadar [Totally agreed!], https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/why-kde-better-gnome/
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @Rudra Bali [https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/why-kde-better-gnome/], Thanks..gnome to me feels like extra work to search and open an application
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yeah...
<guiverc> sorry crystal_water, I've been called away, will return when I can
<lubot> <aptghetto> Rudra Why do you post this in the support channel?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Sorry
<sam_> sam
<guiverc> crystal_water, can you please `apt-cache policy openttd`  (bionic needed libiculx60, eoan shouldn't though..)
 * guiverc adds and please pastebinit as apt-cache policy is multi-line sorry
<crystal_water> guiverc, this is the output: 'openttd:  Geïnstalleerd: 1.9.3-0  Kandidaat:     1.9.3-0  Versietabel: *** 1.9.3-0 100        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status     1.9.1-1 500        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan/universe amd64 Packages'
<guiverc> thanks..  that's no the lubuntu package; 1.9.1-1 as shown in your apt-cache policy and https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/openttd ; why not use the standard ubuntu package for 19.10?
<guiverc> crystal_water, ^
<crystal_water> guiverc, The link that you send my is for openttd 1.9.1 is there not a version for openttd 1.9.3 (that is the latest stable version))?
<guiverc> focal will use 1.9.3-1build2; but 1.9.1 is the eoan version..  you could try snapstore  (https://snapcraft.io/search?q=openttd)
<crystal_water> @guiverc, i have found that version a second a go. must i by fist deinstall the current install?
<guiverc> where did you get the package?   i wonder if it was build for bionic
<guiverc> if it was me, i would uninstall it, but I've little experience with openttd on eoan/19.10
<crystal_water> guiverc, i have download it from this source (the official site ): https://www.openttd.org/downloads/openttd-releases/latest.html
<guiverc> yep & i see files there for bionic, I suspect you downloaded one of those
<crystal_water> guiverc yes i have downloaded the version for 18.10
<guiverc> it maybe possible to make it run, but I'd be guessing; and I'm likely to make misakes (i'm tired) so unwilling to guess work-around..
<guiverc> i think it was for bionic (18.04)
<guiverc> it want's this I suspect (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libiculx60) but I don't know the consequences of that on eoan...
<crystal_water> guiverc, i have uninstalled the other version and installed the new build  where can i get libicu66 (>= 66.1~rc-1~)?
<guiverc> that is a focal package..
<crystal_water> is this the good version: https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/libicu66 ?
<guiverc> it's tested for 20.04/focal, not for 19.10/eoan.. if you open it's deps, it can cause changes to your system that will snowball...
<crystal_water> guiverc, so  it is a good idea to not install that? because i can corrupt my system?
<guiverc> it could cause part of your system to become focal (20.04); if things go wrong the fix will be to take all your system to focal/20.04 where in less than a month you can upgrade to focal anyway... there are risks/costs as focal is still a development release...
<crystal_water> guiverc so the best thing that i can do now is wait a month and upgrade to the stable version of focal/20.04?
<crystal_water> and what are risks for upgrading to the not stable build it is not a production machine where i will install openttd on?
<guiverc> if you open the link page you provided (libicu66) you'll note the packages requred for that, you could check each of those requirements to see if your eoan packages already meet them... or try `apt install` and your box will tell you what is required to be upgraded (which is quicker), just do NOT use -y so you can decline upgrade if it's going to change too much or anything critical
<crystal_water> guiverc, i take now i coffeebreak i will sone where back.
<Spir0>  /msg NickServ identify KiAt2018@#
<Spir0>  /msg NickServ identify
<guiverc> Spir0, you just published your password, I suggest changing it
<guiverc> (you had a space before the /msg, so it wasn't taken as a command)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Change it
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Or else you will be hacked
<crystal_water> guiverc, i can only found libicu66 (66.1-2ubuntu2)  for focal and not for a older version of lubuntu
<guiverc> yes, the focal version is built for focal.. each package required will have it's own dependency rules that could pull in extra packages... turning parts of your system into a fraken-eoan/focal... fixed by fully going to focal.., or waiting a month.  your choice (moving to focal/development version I'm running now myself may have other issues for you I cannot predict..)
<guiverc> the benefit for you here is focal is a LTS release... it's more of a problem when installing standard releases (ie. eoan packages into say bionic; parts of your system will eol with the eoan/interim release, not when bionic/lts eol's... ubuntu-support-status can show us some of these issues
<crystal_water> guiverc, if i want to the develpent version (daily build?) is it than needed to do a clean install or can i as normal update without a clean install?
<guiverc> `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` will bump your release to 20.04, you don't need to re-install (though re-install will likely be quicker)
<crystal_water> guiverc, thanks for the command i will think about of i will upgrade to the daily build of that i will wait a month.
<guiverc> fyi: the 'daily' build refers to the ISO (that is built ~daily).. once installed/release-upgraded it's just 20.04
<crystal_water> guiverc, the 'daily' build is the iso file. but whats the name from the build that i get after execute the command?
<guiverc> it'll just be lubuntu 20.04  (or lubuntu 20.04 lts after april-23rd)
<guiverc> `neofetch` reports my system as "OS: Ubuntu Focal Fossa (development branch) x86_64"  , ie. 20.04, the (development branch) will automatically disappear a day or so before release-date (april-23)
<guiverc> fyi: it's not a timer that changes the string, an update will change it..
<crystal_water> guiverc, thanks for all the info it will help my a lot.
<guiverc> you're most welcome crystal_water
<santimir[m]> trying to set up a random wallpaper on lubuntu 19.10 for everytime I turn on the laptop
<santimir[m]> I wrote `Wallpaper=$(ls $HOME/.local/share/wallpapers/** | shuf -n1)`
<santimir[m]> on the config file, but probably this is not the way to do it?
<santimir[m]> I'm editing the system wide config file as the user config file for pcmanfm-qt > desktop settings is overwritten every time I log in
<santimir[m]> 😕
<axel_> Hello I try to open software-properties-qt through terminal but it tells me this error ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'PyQt5.QtCore'
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @axel_ [<axel_> Hello I try to open software-properties-qt through terminal but it tells …], which lubuntu version?
<axel_> 19.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @axel_ [<axel_> 19.10], you might have deleted teh dependency
<lubot> <HMollerCl> python3-pyqt5
<lubot> <lynorian> why exactly was I pinged?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @lynorian I haven't had time to verify if it is there already but we may want make sure we highlight the fact that USBs need to be formatted with fat 32 and not NTFS.
<lubot> <lynorian> USBS for what?
<lubot> <lynorian> USBs for what
<lubot> <kc2bez> to write the live iso to for installation
<lubot> <lynorian> in 1.2?
<lubot> <lynorian> in like chapter 1
<lubot> <kc2bez> yes. I know we've got a couple of external links there but maybe if we had a caution or warning.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It seems that windows users are formatting their USB with NTFS and then the install fails.
<lubot> <lynorian> install fails or writing the image fails
<lubot> <kc2bez> The install fails on unsquashfs
<lubot> <kc2bez> it actually boots which is confusing.
<lubot> <lynorian> so ntfs formatted usb boots an iso how?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not sure what it does. I would have to dig up a Windows machine to test further.
<lubot> <lynorian> Is the users making the usb then fomratting most of it as ntfs but still having the uefi on the 64 bit image?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think so, yes. They used Rufus which I am unfamiliar with.
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't have a windows machine to figure out what is going on
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok I will dig further and get back to you.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Ok I will dig further and get back to you.], wrong channel?
<lubot> <lynorian> oh sorry
<lubot> <kc2bez> Me too.
<bim> huhu
#lubuntu 2020-03-31
<lubot> <heysoundude> With global conditions of late, I’m beginning to wonder if 20.04 is on schedule for release next month, or if it’ll be 20.05 or 20.06...?
<lubot> <lynorian> I have not been notified of a delay I doubt it since like all development done online anyway
<guiverc> @heysounddute I've written a few responses (askubu, ubuforums) so I was looking for one, Ubuntu has had no changed to schedule (still looking for my links)
<lubot> <heysoundude> Yes, true, the original self-isolating social distancing remote workers...lol.
<guiverc> @heysounddude, one response is https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2439179  (using UWN and Mark Shuttleworth's notice)
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’m on the discourse on my desktop- looks like things are pretty much full steam ahead, torpedoes be damned.
<lubot> <heysoundude> The friend who traded me something for this old zbox with Intel atom d510 and 2GB of RAM is constantly surprised when I update him on what version it runs...I think it happened around 14.04
<lubot> <heysoundude> So being bored because of Covid lockdown, the prospect of reporting it still running with the latest OS is exciting.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Let's please keep this on topic (support).
<sreekar> how upload using php code with file permissions in ubuntu16.04
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> lubuntu on ubuntu
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> *or
<sreekar> lubuntu
<guiverc> sreekar, lubuntu 16.04 LTS is end-of-life and thus off-topic, we suggest you move to a supported release of Lubuntu
<guiverc> we don't support EOL releases, only ubuntu-server, desktop & kylin desktop is still supported on 16.04
<sreekar> k tell me in lubuntu
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> But it is EOL
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> As Chris explained
<guiverc> lubuntu 16.04 is end-of-life and without support; use `ubuntu-support-status` to confirm for yourself what % of packages on your installed system are supported
<guiverc> your base 16.04 system is still supported, but if you check the unsupported packages, all of lubuntu desktop will be listed I bet...
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Please switch to a newer version
<sreekar> k
<lubot> <aptghetto> And for questions about PHP there are certainly better channels
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> And it might be possible that the issue isn't present there
<sreekar> how upload using php code with file permissions in lubuntu
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It is relevant to your control panel
<guiverc> we don't support EOL releases, and you've already been told that here, and on other sites
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> You've been told, and stick to that
<sreekar> k
<guiverc> thanks & sorry, 3rd time today I've responded to that query
<lubot> ilya_anisimov was added by: ilya_anisimov
<lubot> <ilya_anisimov> Hi guys, can you please help with choosing lubuntu version. I'm on 20th and its freezing alot, when i browse pages or use several apps
<lubot> <ilya_anisimov> my pc is old core2duo and 2gb ram
<guiverc> 20th? do you mean 20.04?
<lubot> <ilya_anisimov> yes
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I guess so
<lubot> <ilya_anisimov> maybe i should take very old one?)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try out Linux Lite
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Do not use outdated software
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Use 19.10
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Not 20.04 as it is development
<lubot> <ilya_anisimov> @Rudra Bali [Not 20.04 as it is development], was trying both
<guiverc> my box is c2q-9400, box near me I've also running is c2d-8300 and is also running 20.04 without issue
<guiverc> is your box running it 'live' or installed?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, you're right
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> He should try Tiny Core
 * guiverc used c2d to mean core2duo, c2q to mean core2quad or up-market-version of same.. i don't think core2duo is your issue as I've tested c2d-6600, c2d-6850, c2d-.... etc
<lubot> <ilya_anisimov> @Rudra Bali [Try out Linux Lite], requirements look not so good
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Tiny Core?
<lubot> <ilya_anisimov> @Rudra Bali [Tiny Core?], ah, you were meaning another distribution, my mistak
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It is 46MB in size
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It should suite your purpose
<lubot> <ilya_anisimov> @Rudra Bali [It should suite your purpose], thx, gonna try it
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> My pleasure :)
<santimir[m]> any ideas on how to change a wallpaper from command line on lubuntu?
<santimir[m]>  * any ideas on how to change a wallpaper from command line on lubuntu 19.10?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try out feh
<santimir[m]> didn't work, no changes
<guiverc> I don't recall; I would look in the script that puts a wallpaper on each display for lxqt/lubuntu by hmollercl (i forget it's name sorry)
<guiverc> https://github.com/hmollercl/stitchWP  (stitchWP is what I was thinking of)
<santimir[m]> thanks dude; and am reading feh's manual too. Pretty neat tool
<guiverc> or closer to home is possibly https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/stitchwp/+git/stitchwp
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Is there ZFS in Lubuntu?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Does Calamares give the option?
<m33per> is there someone around that might be able to help with a Panel issue I can't figure out?
<demhackzp> hi
<demhackzp> i need help with lubuntu
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> How can we help? :)
<demhackzp> how can i install java 8u45 in this one?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> What version of Lubuntu are you on?
<demhackzp> the latest, 19.10
<demhackzp> java 8u45 works best on this system
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Those install instructions work for Lubuntu as well.
<demhackzp> because if i use the latest java, minecraft will crash saying that i have outdated drivers (well its true but i ran minecraft using this)
<demhackzp> thanks!
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> You're welcome! for Java 8 there is also a PPA http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html if you don't want to do the manual install.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I don't think Java 8 is directly in the repos yet
<demhackzp> thanks! i'm looking around lubuntu because i saw some reviews and they said its fast even with old systems and its true!
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Wait, disregard the PPA I linked that outdated. My apologies.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Can you show `java -version` from the command line?
<demhackzp> Command 'java' not found, but can be installed with:
<demhackzp> sudo apt install openjdk-11-jre-headless  # version 11.0.6+10-1ubuntu1~19.10.1, or
<demhackzp> sudo apt install default-jre              # version 2:1.11-72
<demhackzp> sudo apt install openjdk-13-jre-headless  # version 13+33-1
<demhackzp> sudo apt install openjdk-14-jre-headless  # version 14~18-1
<demhackzp> sudo apt install openjdk-8-jre-headless   # version 8u242-b08-0ubuntu3~19.10
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Have you added Java to the PATH?
<demhackzp> i wrote "java -version"
<lubot> <aptghetto> sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Does he want JDK or JRE?
<demhackzp> jre
<demhackzp> it shows an error
<demhackzp> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/prx8n3BWHF/
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Make the file executable
<demhackzp> how?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Use  - chmod a+x "/home/demhackzp/Downloads/TLauncher-MCL.jar"
<demhackzp> and i also realized that its also on the properties
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<demhackzp> everything is going well for now
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Great!
<lubot> <aptghetto> Then you should test, if it works also with less permissions.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It won't
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> The file needs to be executable
<lubot> <aptghetto> And the file needs the exec flag also for others or only for the owner?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I guess it needs to be for all
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @aptghetto
<demhackzp> it crashes :<
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup, lesser permissions do not work
<demhackzp> when i click "install and play" it locks itself (not the system but the app)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> This is an issue with Minecraft, not Java
<demhackzp> i'll try a different launcher (i'm using cracked ones btw)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Did you use GetIntoPC, because these sites do not work properly
<demhackzp> no
<demhackzp> i never used that site
<demhackzp> i know that it doesn't work
<demhackzp> so i get the launchers from the original source
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try the official launcher
<demhackzp> i tried another launcher and it works
<demhackzp> so the problem is the other launcher
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Great it works!
<m33per> https://imgur.com/a/nQriZGE I'm having issues with my panel where it won't show notifications from either of my screens and I can't figure out why both statusnotifier and tray are both saying "only one instance can run at a time" when I have neither (that I know of) running
<m33per> I've been digging into this for a few days trying to sort it out before bugging people, but I'm not getting anywhere
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> kill the process
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It might be running in the background
<santimir[m]> is it .xinitrc the right place to add a script running everytime I log in?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Think so...
<santimir[m]> don't know if it can be done userwise
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Use sudo
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, I didn't understand earlier
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup, it cannot be used userwise
<demhackzp> i'm surprised, it has better framerate than running in windows
<santimir[m]> <guiverc "https://github.com/hmollercl/sti"> the repository is empty :(
<lubot> <aptghetto> What are you trying?
<santimir[m]> to set up a different wallpaper everytime I log in
<lubot> <aptghetto> How do you try it?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Why don't you change it using the GUI?
<santimir[m]> ive tried w xsetroot and some others, now using feh. I know it is almost working but being overwritten, because when I log out it shows up for 2 seconds
<lubot> <aptghetto> Does `pcmanfm-qt --set-wallpaper=FILE` not work?
<santimir[m]> think it didnt yesterday, but maybe forgot the equal sign
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah it must be the equal sign then
<santimir[m]> yes, it does work, but still need to add this into some startup file, and dont know if ~/.config/openbox/autostart should be fine
<santimir[m]>  * yes, it does work, but still need to add this into some startup file, and dont know if `~/.config/openbox/autostart` should be fine
<lubot> <aptghetto> As an idea: create a script with the logic to get the desired filename and set the wallpaper. The script can then be  called from some other place
<lubot> <aptghetto> Maybe, it is enough to put it into the .bash.rc, maybe you want to use systemd
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> .bashrc won't work
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It will try to start it each time terminal is opened
<lubot> <aptghetto> I am not using bash, but it seems, that ~/.bash_profile is invoked only for login shells
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> So use .bash_profile, not .bashrc
<santimir[m]> alright the basic thing is working
<santimir[m]> i've put it on `/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc/`
<santimir[m]> still needs to be random
<lubot> <aptghetto> Are you the only user in the system?
<santimir[m]> probably `set-wallpaper=$(ls path/to/dirs |shuf -n1) `
<santimir[m]> yes. I don't like to use the system-wide files anyways, cause I've sensible files on the system...
<santimir[m]> but it's the only way I've found so far...
<santimir[m]> do you know any user-scoped file analogue?
<lubot> <aptghetto> If it works with ~/.bash_profile, then I would place it into ~/bin
<santimir[m]> `pcmanfm-qt --set-wallpaper=$(ls ~.local/share/wallpapers/*/* | shuf -n1)` its doing the job
<santimir[m]>  * `pcmanfm-qt --set-wallpaper=$(ls ~/.local/share/wallpapers/*/* | shuf -n1)` its doing the job
<santimir[m]> alright. will try that one
<santimir[m]> i'd like to be able to use feh though. seems not to be possible...
<santimir[m]>  * i'd like to be able to use feh though. seems not to be possible...
<santimir[m]> why ~/bin ?
<lubot> <aptghetto> It is for personal scripts
<lubot> <aptghetto> But you can place it, wherever you have access to
<santimir[m]> I see. You mean put it there and add the file into /etc/X11/... afterwards?
<santimir[m]> otherwise I won't have any different wallpapers when logging in
<santimir[m]>  * otherwise there wont be any different wallpapers when logging in
<santimir[m]>  * otherwise there wont be any different wallpaper when logging in
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez Hi Dan. I tried debian today..and the same issue with Ntfs...tried again with Fat32..and it worked. Seems calameres installer has something off. … Just wanted to provide you an update. Thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for the update @arnabdafadar
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> 👍👍
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I don't think Debian ships NTFS support by default, since it's a non-free package.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @TheLimeRunner [I don't think Debian ships NTFS support by default, since it's a non-free packag …], @TheLimeRunner Same issue i faced with lubuntu and manjaro... calameres is the common link among all three.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Well considering that NTFS is a proprietary file system used almost exclusively for MS systems, I'm not surprised. Fat32 has been the defacto standard for creating install USBs from Windows. Rufus selects it by default unless you change it to NTFS.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @TheLimeRunner [Well considering that NTFS is a proprietary file system used almost exclusively …], Yup.. thats what i also thought.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> It shouldn't be used for installing anything other than Windows. It's not a bug in calamares that you're trying to install from an unsupported filesystem.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @TheLimeRunner Zorin os and linux mint somehow manages to do handle ntfs gracefully out of the box
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> They include ntfs3g by defalt
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> *buntu does as well with the restircted extras
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @TheLimeRunner [It shouldn't be used for installing anything other than Windows. It's not a bug …], Ya..i agree! Not a bug...but coming from mint and Zorin, i was not aware of this nfts non-support
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Idk how you managed to install either of those off an NTFS formatted drive.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Lubuntu supports read and write out of the box, but the partition manager won't be able to format without the ntfs packages. Zorin and Mint include these, as they include many non-free packages.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Thankfully it's a quick fix.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> The system i am installing on..it accepts only 32bit uefi and ntfs formatted drive to boot up...thats the issue..i was banging my head for the past 3 days ☹️
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @TheLimeRunner [Lubuntu supports read and write out of the box, but the partition manager won't …], Okay..thats a new info for me...thanks
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> UEFI uses Fat...not NTFS.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @TheLimeRunner [UEFI uses Fat...not NTFS.], I know.... but my system has some custom uefi or something like that...and its a crap! It only boots with a ntfs formatted drive with 32boot uefi file
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Its a small BayTrail based convertible tablet
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> BayTrail itself is a pain in the a** to start with...all the non working drivers and all
<lubot> <aptghetto> The firmware must only boot the bootloader, which is on a partition with VFAT
<santimir[m]> created the file ~/.xinitrc  and put the code there. Remove it from /etc/X11...
<santimir[m]> seems to be working. Sorry for interrupting!
<lubot> <aptghetto> Why do you prefer the scripted solution over the diashow from the settings?
<santimir[m]> what's that? under preferences>desktop?
<lubot> <aptghetto> On the gui, where you can set the wallpaper path
<lubot> <aptghetto> The second tab
<santimir[m]> well 1) I want a new one every time I log in 2) i've a set of directories not just one so in a script // works well and 3) want to learn about the config before moving to awesome wm
<santimir[m]> don't know if 2) is true
<santimir[m]>  * well 1) I want a new one every time I log in 2) i've a set of directories not just one so in a script / * / * works well and 3) want to learn about the config before moving to awesome wm
<demhackzp> how to change the screen saver?
<diogenes_> demhackzp, disable the old one fron the startup and add the new one for autostart.
#lubuntu 2020-04-01
<araminfo> hi all
<akira_1985> Hi.I need some help. Lubuntu 18.04. Ctrl+Alt+T is not opening up a terminal window.
<akira_1985> The terminal window just appears for a split second in the desktop before disappearing.
<akira_1985> What can I do?
<akira_1985> All other desktop shortcuts seem to be working fine.
<lubot> <tbs61> @akira_1985 [<akira_1985> Hi.I need some help. Lubuntu 18.04. Ctrl+Alt+T is not opening up a …], .hello, for better lubuntu, you should install 19.10
<tyzef> Hi guys ! how are you? yet I haven't found a Lubuntu wiki, is it?
<wxl> phab.lubuntu.me/w
<tyzef> I have issue with my conky , it is fully blured
<apt-ghetto> And there is the manual on the homepage
<wxl> it has nothing on conky though
<wxl> conky is not a normal part of a lubuntu system
<akem> My conky works fine on my LUbuntu.
<akem> With or without composite.
<tyzef> okay, actually I don't need conky, but I use conky to look how much internet data I use... in my country internet is sadly very expensive for few... I want to see the data I am using, is there any thing that can do that, please?
<wxl> cumulative usage?
<tyzef> if you like to have a look on my conky ? https://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1585766103.png
<tyzef> yes wxl , culumative usage
<wxl> that also doesn't look like default lubuntu but more like what lxqt looks like in debian
<tyzef> hehe yes
<wxl> sooooooooooo wrong channel :)
<wxl> but i mean it seems like your network section is readable
<tyzef> but nothing popup, and it make that only on lxqt
<wxl> i have no clue what you're saying, but again, i can't speak to what debian lxqt is like
<tyzef> no sorry I am wrong
<tyzef> okay anyway I am in wrong channel, sorry guys !
<lubot> Bright Nukpese was added by: Bright Nukpese
<wxl> there you go. now you're in the right place. so tell me again why you think you need 32 bit?
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> because of my system
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> before my installation it told me am about to install 64 bit whiles the system is 32 bit
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> thats why?
<wxl> open a terminal and do `lspcu | grep lm && echo yes || echo no` and tell me what it responds
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> ok
<wxl> oops
<wxl> i misttyped
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> bash: syntax error near unexpected token '|'
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> @wxl [<wxl> i misttyped], ok
<wxl> let's fix that and we'll do this one better while we're at it `lscpu | grep -o ' lm '`
<wxl> it will either give you something or nothing in return
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> yh it gave me something
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> but one quwstion
<wxl> ok then your computer can run a 64 bit operating system. install one and you can use anaconda
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> ok how pls
<wxl> assuming you want to use lubuntu, install a 64 bit version. it's that simple.
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> alright
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> let me try that
<wxl> i would suggest using 19.10
<wxl> lubuntu.me/downloads
<papiiiii> Hey everyone I just did an apt-get update && upgrade
<papiiiii> and now my internal wifi adapter isnt working
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> ok
<wxl> papiiiii: what version are you on?
<papiiiii> I can connect to the wifi network like usual but have no connection whatsoever
<papiiiii> using an external wifi antena atm hooked to my laptop
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> 18.04
<wxl> i'm not asking you bright.
<papiiiii> 9.2.1
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> ok thanks
<papiiiii> 9.2.1-9
<wxl> papiiiii: that's not a valid version for lubuntu
<papiiiii> it says ubuntu for some reason
<papiiiii> how my distro got upgraded to ubuntu
<papiiiii> from lubuntu is beyond me
<wxl> papiiiii: what's the value of DESKTOP_SESSION?
<papiiiii> how can I get that?
<papiiiii> is it an env var
<wxl> open a terminal and `echo $DESKTOP_SESSION`
<wxl> yep
<papiiiii> i3
<wxl> well yeah that's certainly not lubuntu X'D
<wxl> at least not by default
<papiiiii> I mean I installed i3wm
<papiiiii> it was lubuntu
<papiiiii> and the boot screen is lubuntu
<papiiiii> lol
<papiiiii> but for some reason it says I'm using ubuntu
<papiiiii> with uname / proc/version
<wxl> i would not use the i3 session, but use the lubuntu session and switch the default window manager
<papiiiii> how will that impact my wifi issue
<wxl> uname is for the kernel so that's not relevant
<wxl> same with proc
<wxl> also lubuntu is nothing more than a collection of packages in ubuntu, so it is ubuntu
<papiiiii> yeah I understand that
<wxl> anyways let's assume for the time being you have some very hacky/frankenstein version of lubuntu right now
<wxl> try `lsb_release -a`
<papiiiii> Description: Ubuntu 19.10
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think that actually gives Ubuntu as well ^
<papiiiii> no LSB Modules
<wxl> if you just typed `lsb_release` that's what you'll get, but that's not what i asked
<papiiiii> I can copy all 5 lines of code
<papiiiii> sec
<wxl> more specifically try `lsb_release -r` and then we can ignore the whole ubuntu thing
<papiiiii> Release: 19.10
<wxl> ok and this version 9.2.1-9 you gave before related to which package?
<papiiii> dropped
<papiiii> wxl: if you sent me any messages resend please
<wxl> !info dropped
<ubottu> Package dropped does not exist in bionic
<wxl> XD
<wxl> ok and this version 9.2.1-9 you gave before related to which package?
<papiiii> that's the output of /proc/version
<papiiii> and uname -a
<wxl> oh i see
<wxl> look at `lspci -nnk` and grab the information related to your card
<papiiii> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] [8086:0085] (rev 34)
<papiiii>  Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (802.11a/b/g/n) [8086:1311]
<papiiii>  Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<papiiii>  Kernel modules: iwlwifi
<papiiii> it's an old lenovo thinkpad laptop
<wxl> ok that's the right driver
<wxl> you know how to use pastebin/pastebinit?
<papiiii> yeah
<wxl> let's try `journalctl -S today -u NetworkManager` and send it to a pastebin and give me a link
<papiiii> https://pastebin.com/rt6ru9Dn
<wxl> papiiii: you got a vpn?
<papiiii> ye
<papiiii> not connected to it atm
<papiiii> tried disconnecting
<wxl> cuz i this it looks like you are
<papiiii> thought that was the cause but nah
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> (Photo, 1280x1000) https://i.imgur.com/PRDBum0.jpg this is whats happening when am trying to upgrade to 19.10
<wxl> Bright, i did NOT say to upgrade to 19.10 but to install 19.10
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that
<lubot> <teward001> i.e. a *clean install*
<lubot> <teward001> not an Upgrade
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> ok
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> pls can u help
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> ??
<wxl> Bright, did you install lubuntu yourself?
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> yes
<wxl> then follow those same steps, except with 19.10
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> ok
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> but how can i burn it on a drive since it was windows i used to burn it
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> does lubuntu really have a burner
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> ??
<lubot> <lynorian> you are on 18.04 right
<lubot> <lynorian> that would be xfburn
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> yes thats right
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> ooookkk
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> let me try opening it
<koldf> ay wxl
<koldf> soft block/unblock fixed the issue via rfkill
<koldf> hard switch didn't though
<wxl> i was going to suggest that but then i saw the toggling in the logs so i thought you had already looked there
<koldf> nah I completely overlooked that until I saw rfkill mentioned in the logs
<koldf> thought hardware switch would be enough
<wxl> yeah no there's the whole dumb soft block thing
<wxl> i hate that garbage
<papiiii> wxl Is this only a support channel or also general lubuntu/linux talk
<wxl> papiiii: mainly for support. if you need linux help not specific to lubuntu but you're on lubuntu we're happy to help. if you want to just chat in general, #lubuntu-offtopic
<papiiii> alright thanks
#lubuntu 2020-04-02
<TechPup> hello
<TechPup> i have a question
<TechPup> can my PC run lubuntu
<TechPup> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Unknown Distro • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz (1.87GHz) • Memory: 968.8 MiB Total (887.1 MiB Free) • Storage: 6.4 GB / 13.1 GB (6.7 GB Free) • VGA: 8086:2592 @ 8086:2590 • Uptime: 56m 56s
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup, it can
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Although it might be unusable
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try Puppy Linux
<TechPup> i already have
<TechPup> but i want a version of ubuntu
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, you can try Lubuntu then
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Linux Lite
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Lubuntu's better
<TechPup> linux lite?
<lubot> <teward001> ignore that.  Lubuntu should be tested on your environment :P
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yeah
<TechPup> ok
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Shouldn't have mentioned it
<TechPup> thx for your help
<lubot> <teward001> That said, with only 13.1GB of disk space available on your system, you're going to have long term storage problems
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <teward001> and with < 1GB RAM you may run into issues in the long term with upgrades and newer functionality
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> and don't try running Chrome
<TechPup> fuck chrome
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It takes 4GB of ram on my system
<lubot> <teward001> please watch your language here TechPup
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Horrible!
<lubot> <teward001> !language
<TechPup> sorry
<diogenes_> with that RAM don't use firefox but palemoon.
<teward> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<teward> stupid bot
<TechPup> ok
<TechPup> errr guys
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @ubottu [<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including a …], What to do about this!
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @TechPup [<TechPup> errr guys], Yeah?
<TechPup> i want to run minecraft
<lubot> <aptghetto> Isn't RAM there to be used? And if there is a lot of RAM, why should Firefox or Chrome not use it?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @TechPup [<TechPup> i want to run minecraft], Don't try it!
<TechPup> ok
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @aptghetto [Isn't RAM there to be used? And if there is a lot of RAM, why should Firefox or …], Only 1GB
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> And 14GB Storage
<lubot> <aptghetto> And? 1 GB is enough
<TechPup> ok
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It's too less
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Expect slowdowns
<lubot> <aptghetto> You should not open dozens of tabs
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I keep about 36 totally
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> :)
<TechPup> i only need 4 or 2
<lubot> <tbs61> cant he use flash disk for help ram? at least while playing miecraft?
<Metamorphosis> He already has puppy but can't install certain software like Flatpack, snap and appimage
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I know, but even 2 take 500MB out of 16 Gigs
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @Metamorphosis [<Metamorphosis> He already has puppy but can't install certain software like Fla …], I know
<TechPup> i will send you what i want
<lubot> <teward001> @tbs61 [cant he use flash disk for help ram? at least while playing miecraft?], that won't guarantee any improvement - using a flash disk to help RAM is basically saying "Use Swap"
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> And even slower!
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<Metamorphosis> for example he wants to install https://www.openra.net/ on his Ubuntu based puppy. If you know a workaround help him
<lubot> <teward001> even with SSDs holding Swap on it, it's still slower than the RAM speeds.
<lubot> <tbs61> slover but edible
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Gonna be too slow
<TechPup> with 30 fps i am good
<lubot> <tbs61> flash disk is much faster than hdd
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Nah, it isn't
<lubot> <tbs61> @@
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @TechPup [<TechPup> with 30 fps i am good], It's not gonna work
<lubot> <teward001> @tbs61 [flash disk is much faster than hdd], RAM is faster than ${INSERT_ANY_DISK_MEDIUM_HERE}
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Too less
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @teward001 [RAM is faster than ${INSERT_ANY_DISK_MEDIUM_HERE}], Yup!
<lubot> <teward001> SSD, Flash Disks, HDD, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> all thsoe are slower than RAM
<TechPup> brb
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ram's the best!
<lubot> <aptghetto> I use only cpu registers
<lubot> <tbs61> ofc ram s fastest, but we try to help ram here, even if it s slow for helping it we may choose that way
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> If you have a lot of RAM, use ramdisks
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Just an example of ram
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> not applicable in this case, though
<TechPup> sorry i was AFK
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Don't try making a ramdisk of swap, though
<TechPup>  i was AFK
<TechPup> i want hexchat, wireless interface for wifi, sound support or driver,
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Don't try such apps like hexchat
<TechPup> WHY
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Too slow!
<TechPup> i want to have contact with other users of puppy linux
<lubot> <tbs61> i guess its been too long to remember for you guys how it feels to use old machine, even if it s slow being able to do something more feels so good, i had 1 gb ram and about 1-2 gb swap, thanks to swap i could play games, win7 already consumed most ram i had but with swap i could play games cuz system sent some datas that i dont use whi
<lubot> le loading game datas which s newer for system, even thought going back to desktop was hard system was running, even thought it was slow i prefered that gladly
<TechPup> i want to have contact with other users of puppy linux
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Don't try it on a slow system
<TechPup> ok
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Or use command-line version
<TechPup> send me the download link
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> https://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html
<TechPup> thx mate
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> No worries :)
<TechPup> where is lubuntu
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> lubuntu.me
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> not lubuntu.ne
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> lubuntu.net
<TechPup> btw guys if you see someone called techpupmobile is me
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, I'm on Telegram
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> But will log into freenode
<TechPup> OMG
<TechPup> I MISS LUBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TechPup> MY FIRST FAMILY PC HAD THIS OS
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> :)
<TechPup> MY FIRST FAMILY PC HAD THIS OS
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Great!
<TechPup> GUYS I HAVE TO ABORT THE INSTALLATION
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Issue?
<banned> hey
<banned> i outsmarted drone
<banned> is me TechPup
<banned> drone dont mess with me
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> You name is appearing as banned
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> *your
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Is the bot recognizing you as banned, TechPup?
<banned> no
<banned> lol i outsmarted your bots
<TechPup> guys
<TechPup> yes i can still text
<TechPup> banned off
<genii> TechPup: The bot onl quieted you for 3 minutes
<banned> as you wish
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Uh oh
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> He's back banned
<TechPup> no banned was me
<TechPup> i used banned to trick the system
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah :)
<TechPup> lol
<TechPup> your bots didnt reconize me
<TechPup> bots: who are you
<TechPup> me: a friend
<TechPup> bots: ok have fun
<TechPup> me: TROLLOLOLOLOLOL
<TechPup> *WANRNING: BOTS OUTSMARTED BY: TECHPUP!*
<TechPup> Lol
<TechPup> guys????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<TechPup>  
<TechPup>  
<TechPup>  
<TechPup>  
<TechPup>  
<TechPup>  
<TechPup> yes
<TechPup> sorry i forgot
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> TechPup please stop spamming in this channel. If you have a legitimate support request please ask, otherwise move to the offtopic channel.
<TechPup> ok
<TechPup> guys
<TechPup> do you want to join my channel
<teward> advertising other channels is a no-no here
<teward> cc: dax for reasons
<TechPup> just asked
<TechPup> why did you kicked me
<TechPup> i know ways to get around the system
<genii> TechPup: Because you're being a nuisance on many different channels, and were already told to stop spamming in this one.
<genii> TechPup: If you persist, an actual ban will follow
<TechPup> ok sorry.....
<TechPup> but a little warning for you dont get me on aggresive mode again k?
<genii> TechPup: Veiled threats are also not welcome.
<mat_cz> hello all!
<mat_cz> i have quick question; i just installed lubuntu 18.04 at asus c300 chromebook
<mat_cz> but i dont have sound on it. i tried with pulseaudio, nothing happend, i tired with alsa but it was stubborn with setting HDMI as default device
<mat_cz> i blacklisted at in modprobe.d/blacklist.conf the snd_hda_intel, and still nothing
<mat_cz> can someone please tell me what else i can try?
<akem> mat_cz, Try with alsamixer, see if you can swith to internal instead of HDMI.
<akem> switch*
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/d6rc2u/installed_lubuntu_onto_asus_c300m_chromebook_no/
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Exactly your issue about audio
<mat_cz> now, after blacklisting snd_hda_intel i cannot run alsamixer (there is no such file or directory)
<akem> You need to install it first: "apt install alsa-utils", but thet link Rudra Bali posted may have more infos.
<mat_cz> there is no answer
<mat_cz> just question
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah I found that one
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Thought it might be of use
<mat_cz> akem: alsa-utils is already the newest version (1.1.3-1ubuntu1).
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Open up a terminal window and type' sudo alsa force-unload' to kill the audio services … Replace the system’s sound config file with the downloaded version: … Type sudo cp ~/Downloads/asound.state /var/lib/alsa … Reboot your Chromebook
<akem> mat_cz, Hm, it should be there, try: locate alsamixer | grep bin
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> https://gist.github.com/jeremy-breidenbach/92fc648ed2590ff9cd3a0ae57ed98e4a
<mat_cz> akem: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<mat_cz> maybe because i blacklisted main card?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> ??
<akem> mat_cz, Nop, type: "/usr/bin/alsamixer"; but there is something wrong with your path maybe, just typing "alsamixer" should work.
<mat_cz> Rudra Bali: give me few minutes and ill try
<mat_cz> /usr/bin/alsamixer
<mat_cz> nie udało się otworzyć miksera: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> ??
<mat_cz> couldnt open alsamixer: there is no such file or cataloug
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Couldn't understand a word of it
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Type the following:
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> sudo apt purge alsa-utils
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> sudo apt install alsa-utils
<mat_cz> ok, i reboot
<mat_cz> wait please
<mat_cz> ok, im back
<mat_cz> https://pastebin.pl/view/421a95cd just before changinf asound.state
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Worked?
<mat_cz> alsamixergui; alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<mat_cz> Rudra Bali: nope, still no sound
<akem> You need to reload the alsa drivers before running alsamixer.
<mat_cz> at this github is information about linux 4.4 and then it worked
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/alsamixer-function-snd_ctl_open-failed-for-default-no-such-file-or-directory-157454/
<akem> You should ve tried alsamixer first.
<mat_cz> akem: still the same, no such file or directory
<akem> mat_cz, Ok, weird.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @Rudra Bali [https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/alsamixer-function-snd_c …], Have you checked this one?
<mat_cz> akem: https://pastebin.pl/view/3d30912b
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, I can't understand
<mat_cz> Rudra Bali: still the same, /usr/bin/alsamixer not such file or direcotry
<lubot> JoaoGri was added by: JoaoGri
<akem> Try: 'export LANG="en_US.UTF-8"'; cause we don't understand .pl or whatever the language.
<mat_cz> ive deleted blackilisting of snd_hda_... and i ll check now
<akem> mat_cz, Try the full path /usr/bin/alsamixer.
<akem> Looks like there's something wrong with your path too.
<akem> "file /usr/bin/alsamixer"
<mat_cz> akem: /usr/bin/alsamixer: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/l, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=4465385f9bfa7e743f9859e728081fb199aa6e72, stripped
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Download ALSA from here https://www.alsa-project.org/wiki/Download
<akem> mat_cz, Try as root: "/usr/bin/alsamixer" and try to play some audio as root too, just to see if it's not permissions issue. Like audio group etc.
<mat_cz> when i loaded snd_hda_intel alsamixer works without full path
<akem> With VLC for example.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @mat_cz [<mat_cz> when i loaded snd_hda_intel alsamixer works without full path], Great!
<mat_cz> Rudra Bali: but stil hdmi is default output
<akem> Check F6
<mat_cz> akem: i chosen Card: chtmax98090
<mat_cz> but still no sound
<akem> Tried as root? can you adjust the volume too?
<mat_cz> i added user to audio group but still no sound
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> but did it work as root?
<mat_cz> akem: i muted headphones, and set full voulem for speakers and still nothing
<mat_cz> okey, can someont tell mi why if i blackilst hdmi modul alsamixer wont work? even if i have speakers
<akem> Don't mute anything, set the volume up, and try to play sound with VLC and also youtube in the browser for ex.
<akem> I would also try to plug the HDMI just to see if it works via HDMI.
<mat_cz> unfortunetly i dont have hdmi with me now
<mat_cz> ;/
<akem> Ha ok.
<mat_cz> okey, i need to go
<mat_cz> ill be here tomorrow to play a little bit more with it
<mat_cz> have a nice day/evening
<akem> Take care, bye.
<mat_cz> see you all, and thank you for help and time :) I appreciate
<mat_cz> bye
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Bye :)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Take care
<Bunkerganoosh> am I allowed to speak here?
<Bunkerganoosh> I guess so......please disregard.....
<diogenes_> Bunkerganoosh, ok
<Metamorphosis> Hello, would you guys please unban TechPup? He is a fellow user in #puppylinux and he spammed a bit here, but he is only 11 yo and he says he is sorry for doing so.
<wxl> Metamorphosis: he spammed *terribly* so and made threats to boot
<Metamorphosis> wxi Considering his little age and the fact that he regrets doing so, I think he can be pardoned as the admins at #puppylinux did so too.
<wxl> Metamorphosis: his age does not excuse him from consequences. he needs to take responsibility and not have others come in to do his work for him. he can email a formal request to lubuntu-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Metamorphosis> Thank you.
<akem> 11 yo on Freenode?
<wxl> it's not unheard of
<wxl> this is why (among other reasons) we try to keep the language polite, although this particular individual violated that very early in his appearance in this channel
<akem> Hm, maybe but it must be rare.
<akem> Not much kids on Freenode usually.
<wxl> i would say that there are an ever increasing number of them
<wxl> (juvenilles at least)
<Metamorphosis> Yeah, with Coronavirus around, I see too many bored adolescents joining IRC.
<wxl> i was speaking outside of that context, from observations over the past few years
<Bunkerganoosh> What about all that fancy "social media" the kids are into these days?
<Bunkerganoosh> They're doing the twitter, the face-book, and that new tick-tock.
<wxl> it's not just the kids. you can pretty much age a person based on their social media usage
<dax> what age am i if i don't have any social media usage
<wxl> dax: geriatric.
<Bunkerganoosh> you have one foot in the grave, dax
<wxl> ^
<dax> i think your heuristic's missing the paranoid millenial demographic
<wxl> they still probably use some combination of signal, whatsapp, wickr, telegram, or the like
<wxl> although there's that little tiny flip phone contingent, but they're likely to get pushed back to smartphones given the rise of 5g and the fall of 3g
<Bunkerganoosh> yeah, really.....i had to get a new phone when 2G went away
<Metamorphosis> Most of the juvenile population are into social media services like Facebook, instagram and Snapchat. I like it when I see a 11 YO tries to install Linux and learn commands.
<wxl> dax: actually i think the key in figuring you out is knowing whether or not you have used a rotary and/or pulse phone more than once and/or whether or not you've used dialup
<dax> i've used all of those things and im a millenial :s
<wxl> Metamorphosis: i don't disagree with you. as long as they play nice with everyone else. i mean, i like it when an 11 year old goes to the library and tries to read books but if they run down the ailes screaming, naw.
<wxl> dax: in that case, you're just weird
<dax> my generation's age 24 to 39 now, it's not *that* young
<wxl> i guess if you're on the tail end there, perhaps it makes sense
<Bunkerganoosh> i used to browse the library at that age
<wxl> Metamorphosis: mind a pm?
<Metamorphosis> Sure.
<theMetamorphosis> wxl sorry I was disconnected. Sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> dax: in that case, you're just weird], outlier
#lubuntu 2020-04-03
<lubot> ㅤ HRunus was added by: ㅤ HRunus
<mat_cz> hello today!
<mat_cz> before i started using lubntu i was playing with galliumos
<mat_cz> so i checked livecd galliumos and now i have sound
<mat_cz> but after 2 minutes it starts to be corrupted (like after 2 synthesitorzs) and its very quietly
<mat_cz> 30 seconds even not 2 minutes
<lubot> <skjones007> Thinking of moving to Lubuntu as a daily driver, anything that it just doesn’t do well?  Seems to cover all the bases running in Live Mode?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @skjones007 [Thinking of moving to Lubuntu as a daily driver, anything that it just doesn’t d …], It works very well for me. I have been using it on my work machine daily since 18.10.
<demhackzp> help
 * wxl helps
<demhackzp> i got an error that seems to break the system
<demhackzp> Problem parsing dependency 21 of linux-tools-5.3.0-18:amd64=5.3.0-18.19
<wxl> where and how did you get that???
<demhackzp> idk
<demhackzp> i was installing woeusb
<wxl> so it just came up on its own?
<wxl> !info woeusb
<ubottu> Package woeusb does not exist in bionic
<wxl> !info woeusb focal
<ubottu> Package woeusb does not exist in focal
<wxl> so what is that?
<demhackzp> !info woeusb eoan
<ubottu> Package woeusb does not exist in eoan
<demhackzp> wait how?
<wxl> don't ask me
<demhackzp> its from the site itself
<wxl> sounds like you need to ask woeusb what they broke
<wxl> from woeusb's site?
<demhackzp> yes
<wxl> then like i said you should talk to them
<wxl> ahhh i see webupd8 maintains ubuntu packages
<wxl> so yeah that's outside our jurisdiction
<dax> there's also a snap of it, which is similarly unofficial
<demhackzp> oh okay then
#lubuntu 2020-04-04
<demhackzp> h
<demhackzp> okay i seemed to fix the apt-get update bug but when i go to discover, there's no applications showing up
<lubot> <rs2009> Uh, are you sure it is because of that?
<lubot> <rs2009> Please check the desktop files
<demhackzp> its there
<lubot> <rs2009> Strange
<demhackzp> it can be opened and there's no files corrupted
<demhackzp> the discover shows up the tabs but no apps to install
<demhackzp> ok it fixed itself
<lubot> <rs2009> strange
<lubot> <rs2009> Did you reboot?
<sreekar> hi how to upload files using php in ubuntu 18.04
<lubot> <rs2009> ??
<lubot> <rs2009> This is Lubuntu
<lubot> <rs2009> Not Ubuntu Server/Ubuntu
<sreekar> hi how to upload files using php in lubuntu
<lubot> <rs2009> https://www.tutorialrepublic.com/php-tutorial/php-file-upload.php
<sreekar> i have code but it is not saving in folder i want permissions of the folder
<lubot> <rs2009> try 774
<lubot> <rs2009> 777
<sreekar> i tried 777 on it but its not working
<lubot> <rs2009> It is related to your code then
<lubot> <rs2009> 777 gives access to everyone
<lubot> <rs2009> Read, write, executable for User, Group, Guest
<sreekar> ok
<sreekar> drwxrwsrwx
<sreekar> means
<sreekar> folder is not showing the pic i uploaded
<sreekar> Uploading Files with PHP in lubuntu
<lubot> <aptghetto> @rs2009 [777 gives access to everyone], Are you trying to help or to destroy? … If you don't understand the topic, please don't "help".
<lubot> <rs2009> Yup, I said 774 first
<lubot> <rs2009> I wasn't sure what he meant
<lubot> <rs2009> localhost or server website
<lubot> <aptghetto> Ok, I see you are not interested in helping. We have also an offtopic channel just for chatting.
<lubot> <rs2009> Not that, I wasn't sure
<lubot> <rs2009> He could have meant either
<lubot> <rs2009> I mentioned both 774 and 777
<lubot> <rs2009> It should have been clear
<massimo> megadeth
<povstanec> Хай
<povstanec> Русские есть??
<lubot> <rs2009> ??
<lubot> <rs2009> Please speak in English here
<Guest18979> Hello everyone. Just a question, it's not possible to install mysql on a live cd system?
<alkisg> It should be
<Guest18979> Just want to test how's it working on lubuntu. But I'm getting an error
<Guest18979> Can't read dir of '/etc/mysql/conf.d/' (Errcode: 13 - Permission denied) :(
<alkisg> Do you have access? Are you root or user?
<apt-ghetto> What exactly are you testing?
<Guest18979> it's happening while configuring a mysql package after 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server'
<Guest18979> apt-ghetto, I've been always working with mariaDB, so now I think I'll switch to lubuntu
<Guest18979> Want to see how it's working here, but I can't even install it :D
<apt-ghetto> You should use a virtual machine to test it
<Guest18979> so it's not a good idea to test on a live cd?
<Guest18979> Then I'l try it in virtualbox, thank you :)
<apt-ghetto> And you should try the server image and set up SSH access
<Guest18979> Thank you, apt-ghetto :)
#lubuntu 2020-04-05
<lubot> . was added by: .
<lubot> <.> Hello, I have a specific question about handling with NTFS file system. I need to do some "surgery" with NTFS disk. As is known, when NTFS volume is mounted, timestamp of few files in folder "System Volume Information" are updated. Can I mount NTFS volume as write-enabled, but without changes of that folder? Perhaps it is needed some specia
<lubot> l driver or something
<Vader66> hi
<Vader66> what's <flv> win98?
<alkisg> What's the flv file extension in windows 98? :)
<Vader66> video?
<Vader66> idk
<Vader66> /what's <flav> win98 Psychic edition?//  sorry wrong info
<Vader66> what's <flav> win98 Psychic edition?
<guiverc> Vader66, Your question makes no sense?  win98??  flv was a media file created by a company; ask them why they called it that; we're not macrovision/macromedia (bought out by adobe)
<Vader66> <flav> not flv
<Vader66> i found this on my lxle lockscreen.
<Vader66> found a lot of debian mails. don't know if it's a call-sign or something
<guiverc> how does that relate here?    This isn't LXLE support, it's Lubuntu support.
<Vader66> i know.
<Vader66> it is like a regular stuff on my pc. keeps showing me stuff.
<Vader66> nothing's wrong. just curious. reddit couldn't answer me
<guiverc> All I can suggest is you try the LXLE channel (being a LXLE lockscreen); you're off-topic here.
<Vader66> but i found it on many irc chat logs. some of it were with linus' involvement.
<Vader66> things about Win vs MacOS debate and stuff. but only this specific line seems odd.
<lubot> <tbs61> hello when we want install lubuntu near windows at same and only driver, is there a way to be sure about not having any problem?
<lubot> lericony was added by: lericony
<alkisg> lubot is quoting things from telegram? It's rather confusing...
<kc2bez> alkisg: lubot is our bridge for Telegram and IRC
<alkisg> kc2bez: got it; matrix is much better as it shows a different person each time. This is like the bot is talking to itself.
<lubot> <kc2bez> This does too. here I am on Telegram now.
<alkisg> (08:49:02 PM) lubot: <kc2bez> This does too. here I am on Telegram now.
<alkisg> Would appear in matrix as:
<alkisg> (08:49:02 PM) kc2bez[m]: This does too. here I am on Telegram now.
<alkisg> It would appear as if the user talks, not a bot
<kc2bez> right. my Nick is in the <>
<alkisg> Now I see a bot talking; I don't see a user talking, note the lubot in front: (08:49:02 PM) lubot: <kc2bez> This does too. here I am on Telegram now.
<alkisg> In matrix, there's no lubot in front. It's a user that people can PM etc
<kc2bez> so if you @ my Nick it pings me on Telegram
 * alkisg isn't sure if kc2bez got the issue
<alkisg> In matrix, there's no bot
<alkisg> It brings a user account here
<alkisg> Now that I saw this for the first time, I was "wth, why is the bot talking to itself"
<alkisg> This doesn't happen with matrix, there are people talking, not a bot talking to itself
<kc2bez> I understand. It is less confusing but it is the best we have to bridge the platforms.
<kc2bez> matrix is less confusing
<alkisg> Sure, got it; if it doesn't have any other options, people will probably get used to it over time...
<kc2bez> It seems to have served us so far.
<lubot> <Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης> https://zoom.us/ Has ibus as dependency. How to isolate this depedency for interfering my 18.04.4 LTS?
<alkisg> kc2bez: can I access the telegram channel via a browser, to see how it is?
<alkisg> without installing any programs, that is...
<kc2bez> there is a web client I think alkisg
<lubot> <Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης> @alkisg
<lubot> <Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης> Why don't you try and run the native telegram client?
<alkisg> <Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης> if it needs a client, it's not appropriate for my needs :)
<alkisg> An IRC client, sure, but nowadays with web, new programs should at least offer a web interface
<alkisg> Anyways thanks, no need to focus on telegram more
<lubot> <Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης> @alkisg κρίμα..
<Metamorphosis> alkisg Telegram is available on Ubuntu repos, it's also available as a tarbal from Telegram website.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Telegram is also available as a snap!
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> web.telegram.org is the web version and works just like desktop
<Vader66_> what's the best comic book reader for linux???
<lubot> <tbs61> theere was a good one but for gnome, but i even dont use it cuz i use web browser:)
<lubot> <tbs61> at firefox i add all manga pages i like to a folder named "manga" at favorites, when i wanna check all i open favorites to see that folder and right click and open all at new tab i say, that s what i do
